#ubuntuone 2009-09-07
<jan____> The state of the Couch. My keynote presentation from the Erlang Workshop: http://short.ie/628z7e
<aquarius> oo, cool
 * aquarius reads :)
<aquarius> hey, cool, we got some ink ;)
<aquarius> good talk, jan____
<jan____> thanks :)
<Chipaca> hi all
<Chipaca> ping losa? I dunno if these 'out of space' mails are already under control, or if maybe you're not getting them?
<Chipaca> um
<Chipaca> wrong channel, I suspect :)
 * Chipaca needs coffee
<jan____>   ~
<jan____> c|_|
<jan____> here ye go
<Chipaca> jan____: thanks! although it sounds like the coffee machine is ready :)
<jan____> :)
<Chipaca> ok, bbl
<facundobatista> Buenos días a todos!
<aquarius> CardinalFang, ping?
<aquarius> DESKTOP+ STANDUP MEETING
<aquarius> IF YOU'RE HERE, SAY "me"
<vds> me
<aquarius> me
<aquarius> statik, dobey, rodrigo_, teknico, jblount, cardinalfang?
<teknico> me
<teknico> aquarius, "MEETING BEGINS", please :-)
<aquarius> teknico, oh yeah, I knew there was some magic incantation I was supposed to type :)
<teknico> aquarius, wow, *all* the people you called are away, or not here (except me)
<aquarius> cor, it's just us, then, I think :)
<teknico> vds?
<vds> should we start?
<aquarius> ok, go for it vds, everyone else can chip in later if they need to
<vds> DONE: vacations, started a branch to improve funambol exchange logs, testing phone sync
<vds> TODO:  finish the branch and propose it, some administration stuff
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> aquarius: please...
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: much discussion!
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: allow unpairing of servers (bug #419975) -- still working
<aquarius> ⚁ BLOCKED: nothing
<aquarius> ⚂ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 4
<aquarius> teknico, it's all you
<teknico> DONE: landed the branch with the details view for the new contacts web ui, and the one with the improvements to testing contacts creation, fixed bug #424434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419975 in desktopcouch "for pairing, do not display hosts or servers that are already paired" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419975
<teknico> TODO: land the branch for bug #424434, fix bug #423369, talk with jblount about the new contacts web ui, implement adding and editing contacts
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<ubottu> Bug 424434 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/424434 is private
<teknico> next: noone
<ubottu> Bug 424434 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/424434 is private
<ubottu> Bug 423369 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/423369 is private
<teknico> oh, I forgot that I also tried to sync the phone, in my DONE
<aquarius> heh, private bugs
<aquarius> I need to try installing the android client
<teknico> MEETING ENDS
<rodrigo_> ugh, missed the meeting, sorry
<rodrigo_> dobey: do you have some time for some oauth fun? :)
<dobey> rodrigo_: today is a us holiday :)
<rodrigo_> ah, no oauth fun then for you :)
<rodrigo_> I'll poke you tomorrow then
<dobey> are you wanting to fix tomboy?
<dobey> or something else?
<rodrigo_> no, liboauth
<dobey> ah, what problem?
<rodrigo_> it's generating different signatures than what python-oauth does, so just wanted you to look at the code
<rodrigo_> so yeah, forget it, will ask you tomorrow
<dobey> the HMAC?
<rodrigo_> yeah
<dobey> are you just comparing the base64 bits?
<rodrigo_> yes, using the same keys/secrets in evo-couchdb and a test python-oauth scripts generates different signatures
<rodrigo_> and timestamp and nonce
<aquarius> CardinalFang, are you on holiday today?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, yes.
<dobey> timestamp/nonce shouldn't matter
<aquarius> CardinalFang, ok, no worries then :)
<rodrigo_> dobey: well, I mean I use the same data in both programs, and get different signatures
<rodrigo_> so liboauth seems to be doing something different, but from what I've seen, it is the same (hmac.sha1 and then base64)
<dobey> rodrigo_: i don't know much about the hmac libraries, but i guess you need to compare the code in both libraries, to see how they are calling the HMAC libs, and what the results are
<rodrigo_> dobey: they both use openssl, it seems
<dobey> rodrigo_: probably, but what API they call, and how they use the results is what matters
<dobey> rodrigo_: though i suspect python-oauth is the broken one
<rodrigo_> dobey: that's what I wanted you to look at :-)
<rodrigo_> dobey: ah, really?
<rodrigo_> dobey: but tomorrow :-)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, You saw I'm screwing around with the paired records and where we store service-related information, yeah?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I in fact did see that :)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, blame dobey.  He convinced me it's better.
<aquarius> It is better
<rodrigo_> those americans are crazy, working on a holiday :D
<aquarius> but I've made some pretty sweeping changes in my branch
<aquarius> so merging yours in basically makes the whole world conflict.
<aquarius> annoyed with myself
<aquarius> and I've lost track of how it all works.
<aquarius> I suck
<CardinalFang> :(
<CardinalFang> Alright, lunch is nearly finshed cooking.  Laters.  I'm leaving this client running, but not here.
<aquarius> I am seriously thinking about going with CardinalFang's branch and doing repairing a different way.
<dobey> rodrigo_: can you verify that the PLAINTEXT signature is the same in both?
<rodrigo_> dobey: ok
<rodrigo_> dobey: hmm, almost identical, except for a % escaped char, it seems
<dobey> rodrigo_: oh? which one has the extra escaped char?
<rodrigo_> hFbTtoEagx%2526uyMzGrgtLT -> liboauth
<rodrigo_> hFbTtoEagx%26uyMzGrgtLT -> python-oauth
<rodrigo_> I'm not encoding/decoding anything, so that's what liboauth returns
<dobey> liboauth is broken
<rodrigo_> I guess in the encoding code, right?
<dobey> it's encoding & as %26 and then-reencoding that as %2526
<dobey> escaping the %
<dobey> but where, i don't know
<rodrigo_> with hmac though:
<rodrigo_> bv6w2jDu0hbPWwVkQbUQpAcRsOc%3D -> liboauth
<rodrigo_> fO7lX5eRxVZVirX4rViaSxQjOlE%3D -> python-oauth
 * rodrigo_ looks at liboauth
<rodrigo_> it doesn't encode the signature, AFAICS
<dobey> hrmm?
<rodrigo_> oh, yes, it does
<dobey> it looks to me like either the liboauth base64 implementation is wrong, or HMAC is returning a different dijgest in liboauth for some reason
<dobey> rodrigo_: make a simple test that just does the HMAC() call in C with hardcoded values, and another simple test script in Python that uses the same hardcoded values, and compare the result string in C with the result.digest() from python
<dobey> rodrigo_: if those are equal, i suspect the problem lies in the base 64, or the values being passed to the HMAC call
<rodrigo_> ok
<dobey> rodrigo_: should be easy enough to figure out :)
 * dobey goes back to his holiday now :)
<ppq> hi
<facundobatista> Hi ppq
<ppq> i copied a folder (about 5000 small files, 450mb) into my ~/Ubuntu One/. it started to synchronize, then the applet disappeared. ubuntuone.com shows 14,6mb of 2gb as used space, this number doesnt increase. how do i resume the upload? starting the ubuntuone client only says its already running...
<facundobatista> ppq, the applet disappears because it stopped an active task (it should be all uploaded now)
<ppq> facundobatista, it doesn't continue. it showed 14,6mb an hour or so ago and until now, nothing has changed :( the folder has been copied completely to ~/Ubuntu One/. i am the owner, it's drwxrwxrwx.
<facundobatista> ppq, but it's ok that it doesn't continue if it finished
<facundobatista> why do you say it didn't finish?
<ppq> because i can access only 14,6mb of those 450mb via ubuntuone.com
<ppq> there are many files missing
<facundobatista> ppq, oh, I got it...
<ppq> :)
<facundobatista> ppq, two things can happen: a) it didn't upload everything  b) it uploaded everything and is not shown in the web
<facundobatista> ppq, we can know that by looking into the logs... do you want to give them a look?
<ppq> i can't find the logfile, where is it located?
<facundobatista> ppq, ~/.cache/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.log
<ppq> this file doesn't exist. but theres a folder ~/.cache/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/ with one file metadata_version and two sub-folders: fsm/ and vm/
<facundobatista> ppq, bu, sorry, bad copy and paste
<facundobatista> ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<facundobatista> ppq, ^ that's it
<ppq> wow, 33mb :)
<ppq> i think i should zip it
<ppq> the last lines: 2009-09-07 19:46:54,564 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: EXCESSIVE_TIMEOUTS; queues: metadata: 4643; content: 4718; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=414351 miss=5579) ----
<ppq> i think thats not healthy.. 33mb logs after first use
<ppq> facundobatista, do you want to see the log? http://ppq.ath.cx/syncdaemon.log.tar.bz2
<ppq> wait, thats to slow, i will upload it to a webserver
<facundobatista> ppq, we're having some strange issue with the server now
<facundobatista> ppq, it should exit from that EXCESSIVE_TIMEOUTS alone, and continue working when the issue is fixed
<facundobatista> ppq, I'll update you the status when know better
<ppq> muchas gracias por ayudarme :)
<facundobatista> ppq, :)
<ppq> facundobatista, ahora está sincronizando :)
<dutchie> I seem to be having trouble with my files being synced, but not the data in them
#ubuntuone 2009-09-08
<CardinalFang> Moin.
<verterok> g'moning CardinalFang
<thisfred> morning
<aquarius> CardinalFang, ping?
 * aquarius waves in CardinalFang's direction ;)
<__lucio__> hello! im face today
* __lucio__ changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Help contact: __lucio__ | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 198, Protocol Revno is 69 | Release 0.93.0 (protocol) 0.94.0 (client)
<aquarius> thisfred, ping
<thisfred> aquarius: pong
<aquarius> my dc-records-oauth branch, which does all the oauth magic for DC..it didn't get committed to trunk because couch wasn't ready
<CardinalFang> aquarius, hi
<aquarius> is there anything you can think of that would stop it going in now?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, aha, just the man
 * CardinalFang ducks.
<aquarius> I've redone my allow-unpairing branch based on your replicate-to-u1 branch
<aquarius> which is great
<aquarius> I just want to ask you a few things about it before I submit for review
<CardinalFang> Cool.  Shoot.
<thisfred> aquarius: I forget, what specifically wasn't in yet? Nothing it turned out in the end, right?
<aquarius> thisfred, it turned out, nothing. (guilt)
<thisfred> aquarius: so I think it can go in, I'll test/review/preview if you wish
<CardinalFang> I have tests for the d-c couchdb_io functions, and I'm about 1h from committing.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, OK, questions. 1. what needs to be in a pairing record for a real DC server (not a cloud server)? 2. where do I get the oauth data for a newly-paired DC server? 3. is there anything blocking local pairing except oauth not being turned on? 4. is it supposed to bitch about stuff not being closed properly in twisted?
<thisfred> aquarius: I still have no definite answer on the admin problem. It would be good if we can confirm that either you or CardinalFang can reproduce it, then I'll file a bug. The couchdb-user list has one person who can reproduce under some circumstances, and one who can't.
<aquarius> thisfred, which admin problem?
<thisfred> aquarius: if you define an admin in your system couch, it's also good for all the dcs on the system.
<aquarius> thisfred, mainly I want to be able to say to statik "once we've done every bug in DC tagged ubuntuone-karmic, we are definitely ready to go" :)
<thisfred> I have filed a bug for this with that tag
<thisfred> but I have no idea how to solve it: it looks to me like it's an upstream bug, so I want to have that confirmed
<aquarius> *nod*
<thisfred> bug #424330 if anyone's reading along
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424330 in desktopcouch "Admin users in the system couchdb are inherited by desktopcouch couchdbs" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424330
<CardinalFang> 1)  for non-cloud, need oauth information and either a unique identity of the remote end for zeroconf discoverable machines, or (unimplemented in replicator=) an address and port.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, ^
<CardinalFang> aquarius, 2) not implemented yet, but pairing tool should get oauth information from remote end at pairing time, and store it in a record.  When I learn what to give out, I'll add it to pairing tool.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, 3) yes, blocking:  a) pairing tool doesn't exchange auth info yet. b) replicator doesn't understand static addressed, non-services yet.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, 4) No bitching is allowed.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, (2) in my branch we now store a record for paired non-cloud DCs, but it makes up lies for the oauth information
<urbanape> aquarius, I did a bit more debugging on Friday, going so far as to serve an HTML doc and our sha1, oauth, and (modified) couch javascript files out of Couch itself, so I could trap and play in the Firebug console.
<urbanape> seems like something is still screwy, because I still get invalid_json serializing even trivial objects.
<aquarius> urbanape, hrm :(
<urbanape> indeed.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, if you can tell me what should come from the far end, I can give it to you.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, is the best thing to do for me to get my branch merged and then you can start working from it?
<aquarius> (I had to do things like allow local pairing and so on, so I could test it)
<aquarius> it means that we shouldn't build from DC trunk while my branch is in it, though, so maybe you're better to just test my branch independently, not for merging?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, yes, maybe you should merge first, but we can neuter the bad parts until we're ready.  Either say "no", or pop up a big Achtung when the tool is about to change the bind address.
<urbanape> gonna try one last thing, and back out the changes we made to couch.js and just go with the oauthrequest function from the oauth tests.
<aquarius> urbanape, yeah. I don't get what the problem is :(
<urbanape> If that works, we'll need to revamp significant parts of Bindwood (since we use the higher-level APIs)
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I took out the "return" statements after it pops up "local pairing disallowed"; I can just put them back in
<aquarius> urbanape, that'd be sad :(
<urbanape> aquarius, neither do I, unfortunately. Maddening.
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> Desktop+ people, your hour has come. "me" gets you into the party, followed by a simple outline of what you have DONE / TODO / and what you are BLOCKED on
<teknico> me
<urbanape> me
<rodrigo_> me
<jblount> me
<CardinalFang> me
<aquarius> me
<aquarius> (and me for statik)
<jblount> dobey, vds ?
<vds> me
<teknico> DONE: more work and tests on fixing bug #424434, discussed the branch with vds and jdo, landed it
<teknico> TODO: fix bug #423369, talk with jblount about the new contacts web ui, implement adding and editing contacts
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: urbanape
<ubottu> Bug 424434 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/424434 is private
<ubottu> Bug 423369 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/423369 is private
<dobey> me
<urbanape> DONE: Made some good progress debugging the javascript OAuth, but still ended up with questions.
<urbanape> TODO: I probably need to check with someone on alternate plans of attack, but this latest debugging direction might prove useful. Also, I'm an on-call reviewer today.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> rodrigo_, go go go
<rodrigo_> * DONE: OAuth fighting. Fixed google contacts' IDs problem. Had my tomboy patch upstreamed. Changed Tomboy to point to https://one.ubuntu.com/notes
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Start upstream discussion for adding social services accounts config to about-me. Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Propose couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for GNOME 2.29. Store UUIDs for postal addresses. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. More tomboy syncing fixes. More OAuth fighting
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: openssl/liboauth generating different keys than python-oauth
<rodrigo_> next: jblount
<jblount> DONE: Long weekend, few reviews, ui dreaming
<jblount> TODO: #402837, chat with teknico about layout stuffs
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> CardinalFang: !
<CardinalFang> Thank you, jblount.  You are a scholar and a gentleman.
<CardinalFang> DONE: split desktopcouch services out.  closed a few bugs.
<CardinalFang> TODO: finish test code; commit.  Integrate aquarius' pairing changes.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Understanding oauth auth exchange for creating new allowed machines.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, yes I said your name.  You're up.
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: allow unpairing of servers (bug #419975) - not yet committed because discussion needed with CardinalFang
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO:
<aquarius> ⚁ BLOCKED: can't find CardinalFang ;)
<aquarius> ⚂ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 4
<aquarius> <statik> DONE: much domain move stuff
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419975 in desktopcouch "for pairing, do not display hosts or servers that are already paired" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419975
<aquarius> <statik> TODO: more domain move stuff
<aquarius> vds, you're up
<aquarius> oops, ignore "blocked" there ;)
<vds> DONE: proposed branch to improve funambol exchange logs, testing again phone sync, looked at problems with the logs
<vds> TODO: make sure the logs work in prod
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> dobey: your turn
<dobey> ⚜ DONE: Reviews, Fixed client to use python-oauth
<dobey> ⚜ TODO: Fix protocol to use python-oauth, Add python-oauth to ubunet-dependencies, Fix #397331
<dobey> ⚜ BLCK: None.
<dobey> que sera sera
<teknico> jblount, ehi, stop putting that in TODOs, just do it! ;-)
<jblount> MEETING ENDS ?
<aquarius> vds, did you catch statik's note about putting bug numbers on everything we're reporting in DONE and TODO?
<teknico> statik said "me" ventriloquially, but that was it, apparently :-)
<vds> aquarius: nope
<vds> aquarius: thanks for pointing it out
<vds> I will
<urbanape> aquarius, I figured it out.
<urbanape> at least, I think I did.
<aquarius> urbanape, yay! wassup?
<urbanape> things like saving a doc push through the body of the document as options (in the signature)
<aquarius> er! really?
<urbanape> my little oauthRequest wrapper wasn't passing that along to the underlying CouchDB.request.
<urbanape> so, turns out null really is invalid_json
<urbanape> dur
<urbanape> lordy, what a stupid, stupid mistake.
<urbanape> so, yay, Bindwood speaks OAuth now.
<urbanape> (same for queries, &c - wasn't actually passing through the body of the request)
<urbanape> I had been spitting out the JSONified body of the query before actually handing it off to our instance method, which stripped it back out, basically.
<statik> urbanape: hurrah!
<urbanape> sometimes you just need a three day weekend. Now, to be three times as efficient, getting the bookmarks properly syncing, &c.
<aquarius> urbanape, good work, fella!
<urbanape> merge proposed
<urbanape> also: a really freaking cool trick: make a bare doc in Couch, and attach, the sha1, oauth, and couch libs as well as a simple HTML file that sets a bunch of stuff up and use that as a nice interactive debugger.
<urbanape> s/attach,/attach/
<aquarius> urbanape, that's a dead good idea :)
<aquarius> urbanape, you could even package that up as a deb if you wanted
<urbanape> tcole, I know, that was mostly straight from Couch's provided js library.
<urbanape> it's not too hard to lint something before committing and releasing.
 * tcole nods
<urbanape> I wish javascript had destructuring bindings
<urbanape> guess I should have added to the merge proposal: "We no longer try to fall back and use system-supplied Couch. We just punt."
<urbanape> I just realized. I'll be in London for my 3mo anniversary.
<urbanape> well, "anniversary"
<aquarius> dobey, ping?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, lp:~sil/desktopcouch/allow-unpairing incidentally :)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, you are a rock star.
<statik> aquarius: your js is much better than mine, care to do the second review on the bindwood oauth branch? (apologies if you've already worked this out with urbanape)
<aquarius> statik, I plan to
<statik> awww sum
<dobey> aquarius: pang
<aquarius> erm, what did I want you for?
<aquarius> dobey, oh yeah, I remember -- just a thought. Since we're getting proxy problems with people's firefox proxies blocking access to localhost:30101 or whatever as the callback URL, is it worth trying to go there *first* to see if firefox blocks it?
<aquarius> I'm not quite sure how this would work
<aquarius> since you can't tell firefox "try this URL, and if it doesn't work try this other one"
<aquarius> but it might stop people going throught he dance and then having a proxy block the callback url
<dobey> i think it's worth fixing firefox to not be sublimely stupid
<dobey> though i'm not sure how, since firefox code is rather nasty
<dobey> and how many people are having such a problem anyway?
<aquarius> don't know. I just saw your response in a bug report and the idea popped into my head
<aquarius> if it's not a good idea, don't worry about it :)
<dobey> well i really don't want to pop up a browser to check it... have i mentioned how i don't like oauth? :)
 * aquarius grins
<aquarius> thought you might take that view :)
<dobey> man this laptop is HUGE
<dobey> oh nice, more updates for windows
<greg-g> statik: ignore me if it is obvious but: is there a specific reason why for the domain name change?
<dobey> greg-g: see the ubuntu community team meetings about it
<urbanape> out for a latish lunch.
<dobey> also
<dobey> IE8 is awful
<greg-g> dobey: the most recent one?
<greg-g> and you mean community council?
<dobey> greg-g: yes council, probably not most recent
<greg-g> dobey: cool, thanks.
<dobey> greg-g: although i don't know how long they've been arguing about ubuntuone :)
<dobey> greg-g: the first few council meetings during/right after UDS would be the relevant ones i think
<greg-g> dobey: right, the last meeting the domain thing was still on the agenda but it was not addressed: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/09/01/%23ubuntu-meeting.txt
<greg-g> "22:08] <elmo> I'm not sure we can usefully do much with Ubuntu One" and then is it for it being mentioned (other that the first mention which is just the agenda)
<greg-g> s/then/that/
<aquarius> urbanape, weird, I can't enable bindwood
<aquarius> I get "this extension will be enabled when firefox is restarted"
<aquarius> and restarting doesn't actually do it, it's still in "will be enabled when restarted" state
<dobey> greg-g: hrmm. the entry on the Agenda wiki page looks the same as it did 2 months ago afaict...
<dobey> greg-g: :-/
<greg-g> dobey: so i'm still going to wait for statik to respond then :) I can't make heads or tails of when this was decided.
<statik> re
<statik> hey there greg-g. sabdfl asked me for the domain change, it's just taken me a while to get all the pieces in place to do it
<urbanape> aquarius, that is strange
<aquarius> urbanape, makes it hard to test :(
<aquarius> and I don't know how to fix it :(
<urbanape> you're using the text-file-in-extensions-folder-with-path-to-checkout?
<urbanape> for instance, my bindwood@ubuntu.com file contains the path /home/zbir/dev/bindwood/current
<urbanape> which is, in turn, a symlink to the branch I'm currently working on.
<urbanape> and launching firefox from a terminal with BINDWOOD_DEBUG=1 firefox & so we log all the good debugging?
<statik> you totally need to blog about how to set that crazy stuff up
<urbanape> I R CRAZY
<urbanape> doesn't everyone read all the commit messages going back in time for all the software they use?
<urbanape> yeah, me neither.
<urbanape_> sorry, crashy crashy
<aquarius> urbanape, back now (sorry)
<aquarius> ooh, BINDWOOD_DEBUG? didn't know abuo tthat
<aquarius> bloody hell.
<aquarius> I've deleted the bindwood@ubuntu.com file and the stupid addons panel *still* knows about bindwood!
<aquarius> grr!
<aquarius> if I have to delete my firefox profile I'm going to cry like a little girl
<urbanape> you might have a regular extension entry in that folder
<urbanape> that corresponds also to bindwood.
<aquarius> I don't....think I do.
<aquarius> difficult to tell, though.
<raff0z> hi all
<raff0z> i m trying to use ubuntu one
<aquarius> weird. firefox recreated bindwood@ubuntu.com...as a folder. I have removed the folder and replaced it with the file. Still no luck re-enabling, though.
<raff0z> but my files are "up to date" what can i do? i can't connect and can't delete files that i have uploaded
<raff0z> no-one?
<aquarius> raff0z, hey
<raff0z> ?
<raff0z> it can be that is updating?
<aquarius> raff0z, I'm not sure I'm following you. You've deleted some files i your Ubuntu One folder, but they haven't been deleted at Ubuntu One?
<raff0z> nono
<raff0z> i have just now installed ubuntu one
<raff0z> and i have uploaded a file (from the web version) but when i try to delete them i can't do it
<raff0z> it has the icon on the pannel
<aquarius> So, you uploaded a file using the web -- has that file appeared in the Ubuntu One folder on your desktop?
<raff0z> and in the preferences there is the option "show when updating"
<raff0z> so i think that...but there wasn't any advice of updating
<raff0z> no
<raff0z> not appeared
<raff0z> but it can be that is updating??? (i must configure the firewall????)
<aquarius> You shouldn't need to configure any firewall at all
<raff0z> or....how can i see the files that ubuntu one is downloadin for the update=ù
<raff0z> ?
<aquarius> if it's not updating, then the logs might tell us something
<aquarius> I don't know enough about the detail of that, though. __lucio__?
<raff0z> i repeat that there is the option "show the tray icon when updating" and there is the tray icon
<aquarius> __lucio__ may know more about the detail here :)
<aquarius> raff0z, it sounds like Ubuntu One is trying to update
<raff0z> i think so
<aquarius> raff0z, can you start a Terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) and then try the following command in it:
<raff0z> but it must be a BIG update! ... it start from 15 min
<raff0z> ok
<aquarius> tail $HOME/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<aquarius> you should get about ten lines listed to the terminal
<aquarius> if you then go to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ in your browser
<raff0z> ok
<aquarius> and paste those lines into the box, it will then save those lines so they can be seen by others
<raff0z> http://paste.ubuntu.com/267524/
<aquarius> raff0z, sorry for being patronising if you already know this stuff :)
<aquarius> ah, no access token.
<raff0z> np
<raff0z> ?
<raff0z> what can i do?
<aquarius> raff0z, that suggests that your machine hasn't been added to Ubuntu One
<raff0z> mmm
<raff0z> i have ran ubuntu one for the first time and i was in my account
<raff0z> not to the page
<raff0z> with add computer
<aquarius> If you go to https://one.ubuntu.com/ and log in, then choose "My account", then "Manage the computers on your Ubuntu One account"
<aquarius> is there anything in that list?
<raff0z> wait
<raff0z> o yes
<raff0z> lol
<raff0z> mmm
<raff0z> how can i add one
<raff0z> lol
<aquarius> ok. Somehow, the Ubuntu One software has installed without helping you to authorise your computer. If you look at https://one.ubuntu.com/support/installation/, did you go through those steps?
<raff0z> yes
<raff0z> but
<raff0z> the 4° step there wasn't for me
<aquarius> ah, so starting Ubuntu One didn't start your web browser?
<aquarius> that would explain why your computer isn't authorised, although it doesn't explain why the browser didn't start :-)
<aquarius> Can you try quitting Ubuntu One and then starting it again :)
<raff0z> i have already done 3 times
<raff0z> mmm
<raff0z> with sudo?
<aquarius> definitely not with sudo
<raff0z> mmm
<raff0z> ok
<aquarius> try this command: "u1sdtool -q"
<raff0z> what is this?
<raff0z> a ok
<raff0z> lol
<raff0z> ubuntuone-syncdaemon stopped.
<aquarius> u1sdtool controls the sync daemon, which is the thing that actually does the work of talking to Ubuntu One
<aquarius> now please quit the applet in the notification area too
<raff0z> is stopped
<raff0z> a sorry
<aquarius> (the applet tells teh sync daemon to do stuff, and shows what's going on, but the sync daemon does all the work :))
<raff0z> with the notification area
<raff0z> it says
<raff0z> "still running"
<aquarius> yeah, I think it's lying, or possibly the sync daemon is running twice, I'm not sure
<raff0z> so with the trayicon is still runing
<raff0z> without ... not
<aquarius> can you quit the tray icon?
<raff0z> yesyes
<raff0z> i have already done
<raff0z> :P
<raff0z> sry
<aquarius> ah, ok :)
<aquarius> now, try starting Ubuntu One again
<raff0z> ok now?
<raff0z> (a thing...i must restart the computer?)
<aquarius> right, now, try the tail command again, from a terminal: tail $HOME/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<aquarius> (you should not need to restart the computer)
<raff0z> http://paste.ubuntu.com/267531/
<aquarius> still no access token!
<aquarius> when you haven't got an access token it's meant to go and get one. Weird.
<raff0z> i must reinstall u1?
<aquarius> I'm reading the source to work out what it's doing :)
<raff0z> a ok
<dobey> stop checking the wrong logs
<dobey> what does oauth-login.log say?
<aquarius> dobey, ah, you will know more than I do, I suspect :)
<dobey> i get that a lot ;)
 * aquarius gris
 * aquarius grins too
<raff0z> where can i found oauth-login.log?
<raff0z> *find
<dobey> ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log
<raff0z> must paste?
<raff0z> http://paste.ubuntu.com/267533/
<dobey> raff0z: and you don't see a browser window anywhere with an "Add this computer" page?
<raff0z> no
<dobey> weird
<dobey> raff0z: can you run "xdg-open http://ubuntuone.com" in a terminal, and tell me what happens?
<raff0z> ok
<raff0z> i m on the list of files :(
<dobey> weird
<dobey> did it output anything in the terminal?
<raff0z> no
<raff0z> :S
<raff0z> my files are "up to date"
<raff0z> nothing?
<dobey> i don't know what's going wrong exactly, but it appears the browser is not being launched to add your computer
<raff0z> doh
<dobey> what browser are you using?
<raff0z> firefox
<dobey> 3.0 or 3.5?
<raff0z> 3.0.13
<dobey> weird
<raff0z> i must update?
<dobey> try closing all the firefox windows, quitting the ubuntuone applet, and starting the applet again
<dobey> no
<raff0z> tryied but nothing...but if i left click on the "trayicon" it says to me "connect"
<dobey> yes, because it's not connected, because you haven't authorized the machine yet :)
<raff0z> mmmmm
<raff0z> how can i do thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis xD
<dobey> i don't know why the browser isn't opening though :-/
<dobey> you are on ubuntu 9.04?
<aquarius> dobey, can the d-bus start-up-the-auth thing be poked directly?
<raff0z> yes
<dobey> aquarius: you mean, via dbus-send?
<aquarius> yeah. That might kick off the process? if syncdaemon isn't calling it right?
<dobey> no no, the applet is the process, and it's being called right (the applet calls it before starting the syncdaemon)
<dobey> and according to the oauth-login.log, it's being called multiple times
<dobey> so the problem is the browser starting, not the dbus bit, afaict
<dobey> it's like xdg-open is succeeding, but then firefox is failing
<dobey> raff0z: maybe if you update your system, then log out, and back in? i don't know what else to try, but it can't hurt :)
<raff0z> so
<raff0z> i ll try to update then i restart the machine
<raff0z> wait for me xD
<dobey> ok
<drascus321> is there a way to delete all the files on my ubuntu one account?
<dobey> select them all and click the delete button? :)
<raff0z> nothing
<raff0z> :(
<drascus321> but what if they are in different folders and such and I want to delete the folders and all that in one
<raff0z> eff
<dobey> drascus321: you can do it on the desktop client
<dobey> raff0z: :(
<dobey> raff0z: right-click on the applet and choose "Report a Problem" please :)
<drascus321> the problem is I droped a whole bunch of files and folders into my ubuntu one folder but they never updated and although it lists the files as existing they all have no information in them
<aquarius> dobey, thanks, there. Do we have a "helping people debug" crib sheet somewhere? :)
<dobey> aquarius: i don't know :)
<dobey> i certainly haven't written one
<raff0z> ok
<dobey> drascus321: have you filed a bug?
<drascus321> nope i didn't know if this was a bug or some functionality thing I didn't understand e.g there is some button or option I hadn't checked to allow me to do that
<raff0z> done...sent a
<raff0z> *the problem
<dobey> drascus321: sounds like a bug to me. please choose the "Report a Problem" option from the applet :)
<drascus321> so in other words I should just be able to drop files into that folder and those files should sync across systems
<drascus321> OK I will check for duplicates first
<raff0z> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/377984
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 377984 in ubuntuone-client "Add my computer screen does not show" [Undecided,Invalid]
<raff0z> i must receive the private invitataion?
<raff0z> *invitation?
<drascus321> oh wait it might actually be working I just need to be a little more patient
<raff0z> dobey...i must receive an invitation to use ubuntu one?
<dobey> no
<raff0z> strange
<raff0z> see this page
<raff0z> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/377984
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 377984 in ubuntuone-client "Add my computer screen does not show" [Undecided,Invalid]
<dobey> drascus321: they should at least sync up to the server, yes
<dobey> raff0z: we don't require invitations any more
<dobey> raff0z: we used to when in private beta
<raff0z> understood
<raff0z> :(
<drascus321> dobey: that's what I figured I mean I had a few other files that worked no problem
<CardinalFang> G'night, all.
<raff0z> mmmm
<raff0z> it can be that
<raff0z> if i close firefox and re-open it , u1 site ask to me to re-login
<dobey> raff0z: that shouldn't be the issue
<dobey> raff0z: you're saying firefox isn't opening at all when you start ubuntu one though
<raff0z> yes
<raff0z> ou...i must go
<raff0z> :(
<raff0z> thx for all!!!! :P
<raff0z> see you ^^
<dobey> i need to roll too
<drascus321> where does ubuntu one store its config file?
<verterok> drascus321: the default config it's in /etc/xdg/ubuntuone
<verterok> drascus321: and you can override it by creating a config file in ~/.config/ubuntuone/
<verterok> drascus321: e.g: in the case of the syncdaemon, it will merge the two config files
<drascus321> I reinstalled ubuntu one and now it won't open up firefox so that I can register my computer
<drascus321> that's kind of annoying
<drascus321> does anyone have the url to register your computer
<drascus321> ?
<verterok> drascus321: it doesn't work that way :)
<verterok> drascus321: please check if you have a ubuntu one token in your keyring
<drascus321> i don't see one
<drascus321> alright well I guess I am not going to be able to register my computer again oops
<verterok> drascus321: could you check if there is an erro in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth.log ?
<verterok> *error
<drascus321> what kind of error should I be looking for
<verterok> drascus321: at the end of the file, any error :)
<drascus321> 2009-09-08 18:12:20,047:47.8160381317 UbuntuOne.Client.Applet DBus Error: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
<verterok> drascus321: looks like it can't open your browser
<drascus321> but it did the first time I installed it
<verterok> drascus321: try this: xdg-open http://ubuntuone.com
<drascus321> OK one minute
<verterok> drascus321: that's what the applet is doing to open the browser :)
<drascus321> it didn't work it just took me to the main page of the website
<drascus321> but thanks for trying
<drascus321> hmm that's kind of an annoying problem
<drascus321> I emailed support maybe they can figure it out
#ubuntuone 2009-09-09
<verterok> drascus321: the problem to get new tokens it's related to the fact that the service is changing the domain name, from ubuntuone.com to one.ubuntu.com...
<verterok> drascus321: and the oauth client can't handle the redirect
<verterok> drascus321: and sadly the url it's hardcoded :(
<drascus321> so really no way to fix it then?
<verterok> drascus321: I'm looking into it, give me a minute ;)
<drascus321> Alright thanks!!
<urbanape> statik, you around?
<Brennydoogles> Hello
<Brennydoogles> How is everyone tonight?
<Brennydoogles> Is anyone actually here?
<thisfred> aquarius: can you confirm that it's just me/my machine that's crazy and that in fact the tests in dc do *not* mess with the real user's couchdb? (by throwing in a pdb in the middle of a test or so , because the tests *might* be smart enough to clean up after themselves)
* thisfred changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 198, Protocol Revno is 69 | Release 0.93.0 (protocol) 0.94.0 (client)
* thisfred changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: need help? ping thisfred| File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 198, Protocol Revno is 69 | Release 0.93.0 (protocol) 0.94.0 (client)
<aquarius> thisfred, I'm confused by this
<aquarius> what are you testing? trunk?
<thisfred> aquarius: yes, have tested trunk
<thisfred> yesterday, but I  assume nothing's changed
<thisfred> my couch is still weird in that I seem to always start two, not one (both with start_master_couch, and in desktopcouch)
<thisfred> aquarius: so maybe this, and the weird ini chaining and everything is just a screwy set up here
<aquarius> ok, odd. I will give it a go shortly
<thisfred> aquarius: I'm trying to migrate to my new laptop
<thisfred> but our deps won't install without java5, which isn't in karmic anymore :S
<thisfred> aquarius: there appears to have been a real problem in the .ini chaining, and adam has patched trunk and the 0.10 branch, but for me that doesn't help either
<thisfred> aquarius: so when you're testing, could you also stuff an admin user in your system couch for good measure?
<ia> hello. ubuntuone devels, could you look at #426804 bug, please? does this bug is correct, or reason somewhere else?
<dobey> ia: i believe it's been fixed already in trunk :)
* thisfred changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 198, Protocol Revno is 69 | Release 0.93.0 (protocol) 0.94.0 (client)
<thisfred> aquarius, CardinalFang: I see in desktopcouch.records.server in CouchDatabase.__init__:
<thisfred>             desktopcouch.find_pid()
<thisfred>             port = desktopcouch.find_port()
<thisfred> should that not now be:
<thisfred>             pid = desktopcouch.find_pid()
<thisfred>             port = desktopcouch.find_port(pid=pid)
<thisfred> ?
<aquarius> ooooo.
<aquarius> perhaps so, yes indeed
<thisfred> Maybe merge order of branches screwed this up
<thisfred> but it would 'splain  my current pickle
<aquarius> although...if you call find_port with no pid, it calls find_pid itself
<aquarius> so that shoudln't be the problem. Probably
<aquarius> Having it print out the pid it's found might be good though :(
<aquarius> it looks at local_files.FIND_PID
<aquarius> er, FILE_PID
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Riger..
<aquarius> having local_files print that out would show which one it's reading
<CardinalFang> That's probably the problem.
<thisfred> aquarius: I'll run my local tests (for local people) with that.
<dobey> o/~ lookin in my gucci, it's about that time o/~
<aquarius> after the meeting begins line, we should paste a line of everyone we expect to attend so everyone gets notified, I reckon
<jblount> aquarius: CardinalFang has a watch thing set up in his IRC for "MEETING BEGINS" in this channel
 * dobey doesn't want that responsibility. has enough already
<jblount> aquarius: But that's a good idea also :)
 * aquarius pokes around to work out if xchat-gnome can do that.
<CardinalFang> "highlight words"
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> Hello! Please say "me" if you are here for the Desktop+ meeting. Format is DONE / TODO / BLOCKED
<aquarius> done it. rawk.
<aquarius> good one xchat-gnome
<CardinalFang> me
<jblount> me
<aquarius> er, me :)
<teknico> me
<rodrigo_> me
<urbanape> me
<dobey> me
<aquarius> vds?
<vds> me
<jblount> CardinalFang: Your it, I think :)
<CardinalFang> DONE: Committed test code for couchdb_io.  Now approaching one huge patch, which is bad.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Get it reviewed and included today.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> jblount, want mudkips?
<jblount> DONE: Work on template tags to accomplish #402837
<jblount> TODO: Still finishing header refresh and tabs, need to keep working on  #402837 and talk to teknico about front end stuff
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> aquarius: Tag!
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: allow unpairing of servers (bug #419975); got U1fs working on my machine :)
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: get dc-records-oauth tested and merged into trunk (bug #415375); fix UnknownLoginError and make it be known (bug #376087); turn on oauth for desktopcouch by default (bug #416413); talk to thisfred and CardinalFang about that last one; test android phone sync
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED: well confused by the big bzr format change thing for ubuntuone; can't replicate thisfred's start-up-the-wrong-couch problem
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419975 in desktopcouch "for pairing, do not display hosts or servers that are already paired" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419975
<aquarius> t to the e to the k to the teknico
<teknico> DONE: check mattg's problem with multiple contacts, upgrade branches to 2a repo format, reviews
<teknico> TODO: more reviews, talk with jblount (!) about the new contacts web ui, implement adding and editing contacts
<ubottu> Bug 415375 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/415375 is private
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376087 in ubuntuone-client "UnknownLoginError during request for OAuth token" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376087
<teknico> next: rodrigo_
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416413 in desktopcouch "Create login details on initial desktopcouch setup" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416413
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Working oauth support in couchdb-glib. IM addresses in top level contact record
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Start upstream discussion for adding social services accounts config to about-me. Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Propose couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for GNOME 2.29. Store UUIDs for postal addresses. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. More tomboy syncing fixes.
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> next urbanape
<urbanape> DONE: Finally got Bindwood speaking OAuth. Waiting on branch merge with trunk. Started a branch for complete sync of bookmarks.
<urbanape> TODO: Finish new branch that ensures complete sync on start, and make sure we don't back-propagate nulls on pull. Investigate whether we can use the batch processing.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None, thank the maker.
<urbanape> dobey: hit it
<urbanape> (not sure what the bug number is looking up)
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Worked on #403243 #419365
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Finish #403243 #419365, Fix #397331, Release 0.95.0
<dobey> 〠 BLCK: None.
<dobey> vds: ciao
<vds> DONE: landed branch to improve funambol exchange logs, investigated problems with the logs in production, discussed with the others about security in couchdb
<vds> TODO:
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> and I guess that's it
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I can help with android sync test!
<teknico> vds, wow, lucky you ;-)
<vds> cool
<aquarius> CardinalFang, are you running android 1.5?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Yes.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, and the funambol android client didn't, e.g., delete all your contacts or wipe the phone or anythning? :)
<urbanape> Actually, I don't think we had a bug for enabling OAuth in Bindwood. Shame.
<CardinalFang> I have not tried it.
<aquarius> ah. How then is your help to be manifest? :)
<CardinalFang> I have a phone.  I have emulators.  I am willing to back up my stuff and install.
<aquarius> ah, OK. I plan to do something similar -- need to back up my contacts
<dobey> UnknownLoginError: Unbeknownst to user, but knownst to curl, there was a problem.
<aquarius> dobey, yeah, that's what I'm going to look at next, but I have to go through a million confusing bzr things first, as I understand it
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I am less impressed with the automatic sync-to-google thing than I might be, since it occurred to me that if I screw up the contacts it will merrily sync the screwed ones to google.
<dobey> yeah
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Roger.  I will test in a sandbox first.  Then, export contacts out of gmail and try on physical phone.
<dobey> i've got plenty of bzr upgrading to do as well
<thisfred> aquarius: I have found a syncml export app for android
<thisfred> aquarius: have not gone much further than installed it
<CardinalFang> gmail -> contacts -> import/export
<thisfred> aquarius: VCard IO be its name
<thisfred> CardinalFang: ah, yes
<thisfred> probably massively easier
<aquarius> thisfred, ah, I've got that. I bet it doesn't export all my linking-people-to-facebook adn so on though :(
<dobey> ugh
<urbanape> aquarius, I don't see anything about dbus and bindwood in your branch, I just see the diff that I submitted as well.
<urbanape> ah, I see it
<aquarius> urbanape, it was a *minute* fix :)
<urbanape> yeah, but since my branch hadn't landed, your branch included all the rest of the diff.
<aquarius> yeah, I know
<urbanape> anyhoo, does anything need to happen in the keyring for that to take effect? Do I need to delete my existing entry?
<urbanape> doesn't look like it
<aquarius> no. It's purely there so the prompt which says "this application wants access to the keyring: Bindwood" actually says "Bindwood".
<dto> is ubuntu one broken on Karmic Koala? i made an account, but can't seem to get anywhere with the applet. it crashes after starting.
<aquarius> rather than "Application"
<dobey> dto: can you elaborate on the meaning of 'crashes'? :)
<dto> sure. the icon comes up in the tray, is clickable, can go to preferences etc, but the icon shows a red "can't connect" type of box on it. then a moment later i get a dialog box saying ubuntu one crashes.
<dobey> please report the issue then :)
<dobey> it should work, but maybe it's having a problem on your system
<urbanape> aquarius, coolio. I'll give it a thumbs up.
<dto> the bug is apparently already on there. seems like time and date settings may have something to do with it.
<dobey> oh
<dobey> your time is off > 5 minutes?
<dto> hmm. i apparently have no timezone and the time+date dialog is crashing
<dobey> weird
<dobey> i suppose that could cause problems, yes :)
<dto> brb
<dto> well, fixing my timezone and NTP time didn't help with ubuntuone crashing on karmic. i guess i will have to wait for now
<CardinalFang> dto, how does it crash?  If you run it in a terminal, what happens?  What output?
 * jblount waits patiently while running fsck and hoping his machine isn't borked.
<CardinalFang> jblount, what happened?
<jblount> CardinalFang: Unsure, random abort on this vm dumped me to a root shell asking me to fsck
<dto> CardinalFang: http://paste2.org/p/419851
<dto> CardinalFang: the Application Problem dialog box comes up right after ubuntuone starts
<CardinalFang> dto, do you have a  ~/.config/ubuntuone/ubuntuone-client.conf  file?
<dto> yes.
 * Chipaca looks at the paste
<dto> http://paste2.org/p/419854
<Chipaca> dobey: ping? dto is getting "ttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'key'" in storageprotocol.oauth
<CardinalFang> dto, run "seahorse", look in "passwords" for "UbuntuOne token for ...".
<dto> nothing like that in the list.
<CardinalFang> Ah, good.
<dobey> Chipaca: something is trying to create a token from an empty string then i guess
<CardinalFang> dto, what kind of things are in that list?
<Chipaca> dobey: ah, this isn't something you've touched? then it's probably me :)
<dto> pop and smtp passwords, probably from evolution. network secret for my wireless.
<Chipaca> dto: could you file a bug, with the log?
<dto> well i don't recall there being any place to enter my ubuntuone account info
<dobey> Chipaca: it's probably due to the domain name move
<dto> somebody else already filed a basically identical bug.
<CardinalFang> dto, right.  That's what we need to know, I think.
<dobey> dto: what version of the ubuntuone-client-gnome package do you have?
<Chipaca> dto: have you ever used it before?
<Chipaca> dto: or is this the first time?
<dto> first time. i set up the account the other day so i could try it.
<dobey> well it obviously failed to get the token :)
<dto> dobey: 0.94.0-0ubuntu1
<dto> i notice ubuntuone-client-tools is not installed
<dto> should it be?
<dto> brb
<dobey> no
<dobey> probably an issue with the moving of the domain name
<dobey> dto: should be fixed in 0.95.0 though
<dto> is there a ppa i can use in the meantime to get it working?
<CardinalFang> dto, What happens when you run  xdg-open http://ubuntuone.com/  ?
<dto> the webpage opens.
<CardinalFang> Okay, good.  I thought maybe you had the system setting for web-browser wonky, perhaps.  That's good.  That means it's all our fault.  We'll try to get it fixed soon.
<dto> ok :)
<dobey> dto: it's not fixed yet in trunk, so no :-/
<dobey> CardinalFang: no, web browser failure should pop up an error dialog on its own :)
<dobey> CardinalFang: this is just failing to get the request token, because it's getting a redirect which it's not handling
<ia> can anyone tell me, please, what dns_srv.default record should be in /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf instead of default _https._tcp.fs.ubuntuone.com (since canonical change domain name) for works?
<CardinalFang> ia, Hrm.  statik?
<CardinalFang> $ host -t ANY  _https._tcp.fs.one.ubuntu.com
<CardinalFang> Host _https._tcp.fs.one.ubuntu.com not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<statik> CardinalFang, smells like a mistake in the domain move or in the DNS config for file sharing. I bet pfibiger and lucio or dobey can figure out what to fix
<CardinalFang> I don't know if SRV records are allowed to point to radically different names, but those would be good to keep around if they are.
<pfibiger> statik: i had mentioned SRV records to mthaddon during the switchover, we should probably ask him.
<pfibiger> err, CardinalFang: ^^
<mthaddon> pfibiger: I don't think we switched over fs.one.ubuntu.com, only fs-1, fs-2
<mthaddon> pfibiger: we were told it wasn't used any more
<pfibiger> ah ha.
<statik> right, we dropped api.ubuntuone.com, it was probably my mistake about fs.ubuntuone.com then
<pfibiger> verterok: ping.
<CardinalFang> mthaddon, I think you should update the contents of those records, and leave some at ...fs.ubuntuone.com .
 * CardinalFang reads up on SRV.
<mthaddon> but fs. points to fs-1 - what's that actually used for? would prefer not to have traffic going to one specifically when it's not using the specific hostname
<mthaddon> I mean the current DNS for fs.ubuntuone.com actually just points to the same IP as fs-1.one.ubuntu.com
<CardinalFang> mthaddon, We're talking about service discovery records.  SRV type.
<CardinalFang> mthaddon, and the names inside must be canonical names, not CNAMEs or anything.
<statik> i'm not sure which name the syncdaemon uses to lookup what storage server to connect to, verterok knows though
<mthaddon> CardinalFang: yeah, but I'm just questioning what's looking for fs. vs. either fs-1. or fs-2.
<thisfred> hmm: CardinalFang: the aforementioned fix in desktopcouch does not seem to do anything, actually. Tests on my machine seem to talk to the real desktopcouch couchdb no matter what I do. I can't figure out what changed between friday and yesterday that caused this.
<verterok> pfibiger: pong
<CardinalFang> mthaddon, Well, we would never have a _https._tcp.fs-1.one.ubuntu.com, right?
<CardinalFang> mthaddon, We look up  _https._tcp.fs.one.ubuntu.com and find out about fs-1, fs-2 and maybe eventually fs-41826341823
<verterok> statik, pfibiger: as CardinalFang points ^ _https._tcp.fs.ubuntuone.com is used for ther srv lookup
<pfibiger> verterok: i was just looking for your input on the above. :)
<verterok> s/is/was//
<verterok> pfibiger: I didn't changed that in my update-domainname branch as it wasn't listen in the email  :/
<mthaddon> CardinalFang: ah, okay, so we do need fs.one.ubuntu.com
<verterok> pfibiger, CardinalFang: so ATM, we still use _https._tcp.fs.ubuntuone.com for the srv lookup
<verterok> pfibiger: should I change it to _https._tcp.fs.one.ubuntu.com ?
<pfibiger> verterok: i guess that yes, as soon as fs.one.ubuntu.com is set up by the losas, then we could change it, right?
<mthaddon> pfibiger: can has RT?
<pfibiger> mthaddon: yes.
<mthaddon> thx :)
<verterok> pfibiger: I can change it in the branch as it wasn't landed yet
<verterok> pfibiger: anyway, it's just a config change :)
<pfibiger> verterok: ok, cool, we'll just have to make sure it is set up dns-wise before we roll that out :)
<ia> i'm sorry for annoying, but i still can't get connect with _https._tcp.fs.one.ubuntu.com and _https._tcp.fs.ubuntuone.com either :-/
<dobey> ia: hrmm?
<dobey> ia: those aren't valid hosts... they are SRV records for resolving to a valid host
<CardinalFang> ia, I don't think those exist yet, anyway.
<dobey> oh they exist
<dobey> oh
<dobey> the one.ubuntu.com ones don't
<ia> dobey: AFAIU, syncdaemon.conf must contains correct dns_srv.default option for ubuntuone-client syncing, right?
<dobey> ia: _https._tcp.fs.ubuntuone.com resolves correctly still
<dobey> i can't actually test anything at the moment though, because bzr is using up most of the resources on my machine
<CardinalFang> ia, it still resolves, but I think we've decided that the HTTP-level redirection doesn't work well for the client code.
<dobey> redirection isn't the problem with that one :)
<dobey> CardinalFang: the storage protocol doesn't use http :)
<CardinalFang> dobey, what does the "https" mean then, in  _https._tcp.fs.ubuntuone.com ?
<dobey> CardinalFang: we use port 443, so we can do some funky stuff to poke through proxies
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: read up on SRV records, it's really instructive :)
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, yeah, I did.  What in particular are you talking about?
<Chipaca> maybe I misunderstood the conversation, I thought you were stumped as to why there was an _https in there
<firfin> quick question i couldnt fin in faq ... what if 'add this computer' doesnt come up after first launching ubuntuone?
<Chipaca> mine was a fly-by commentary (the worst kind, maybe?)
<joshuahoover> firfin: We are having an issue currently where adding your computer does not work, it's related to the change in domain names
<firfin> joshuahoover: ah okay .. thanks for your answer .. any page i can see the status/progress on this issue?
<joshuahoover> firfin: let me try to find it for you
<dobey> oh, looks like my cpu is available again
<firfin> joshuahoover: I could just try again later. Any clue as to how much later would be enough info for me. Not that I don't appreciate you taking the time. :-)
<CardinalFang> firfin, if it's not fixed in 48 hours, I would be astonished.  Likely before tomorrow, even.
<joshuahoover> firfin: should be going into tomorrow's release
<firfin> CardinalFang: joshuahoover: ok, thank to the both of you. I'll be trying again tomorrow
<joshuahoover> firfin: yes, you should do a system update, install the client upgrade and then try again :)
<CardinalFang> firfin, If it's not working by Friday, come back and make loud noises.
<firfin> lol, I will try
<CardinalFang> firfin, watch for updates.
<rmcbride> FWIW, new test clients are building in teh Nightly PPA now. Once those are done I'll do a quick sanity on them before posting to the Beta PPA.
<joshuahoover1> rmcbride: very good!
<rmcbride> lpia packages won't start for 37 minutes, but that's not as bad a delay as we normally get :)
 * dobey wonders why lpia still gets built for anything
<rmcbride> I dunno about that but Im not waiting for them to get built before I test the others.
<rmcbride> Won't be able to copy the packages until all platforms are finished buildign though
<dobey> sure. but less platforms == faster builds :)
<CardinalFang> jdo, Hi!  How far off is the  http...api/couchdb  data?
<jdo> CardinalFang, its in the review queue
<CardinalFang> jdo, Rgr.  I'll review!
<CardinalFang> Oh, gosh.  You are not James Đỗ.
<CardinalFang> Hrm, I will just assume that  os.path.join  will concatenate URL pieces.  The day we use Windows will be frightening anyway.
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 203, Protocol Revno is 69 | Release 0.93.0 (protocol) 0.94.0 (client)
<rmcbride> as the change in topic should indicate, new BETA clients should be in the PPA in mere moments. Enjoy
<joshuahoover1> thanks rmcbride for getting that packaged up and put out there!
<statik> hey urbanape, could you set the commit message on your pending bindwood branch?
<statik> i set the one on aquarius branch
<urbanape> sure thing
<urbanape> done
<urbanape> running out for a bit. I'll be back after dinner and Lex's bath.
#ubuntuone 2009-09-10
<scream> Is the backed data encrypted?
* rodrigo_ changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 203, Protocol Revno is 69 | Release 0.93.0 (protocol) 0.94.0 (client) | Help contact: rodrigo_
<CardinalFang> aquarius, hi.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, heya
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I'm going to get pairing peers working this morning.  Kindly explain what oauth information must be exchanged and whence it comes.
<CardinalFang> /dev/random?
<aquarius> it comes from the desktopcouch.ini file
<aquarius> to give a remote server access to this server, the remote server needs to have the consumer key, consumer secret, token, token secret, and which port you're running on
<aquarius> I assume you're already dealing with the port thing :)
<aquarius> so you need to pass back those four things
<aquarius> (and maybe some sort of unique identifier so you can find the port again later)
<aquarius> those bits of info are stored (a) in the keyring and (b) in the ini file; you can get them from either place, whichever is most convenient.
<CardinalFang> Yes.  All four parts?  So, there's no assurance that one host is not malicious.  It can take the four parts of any paired peer and pretend to be that peer to others.
<aquarius> basically, yes
<aquarius> this is the issue with two-legged oauth; it's basically a complicated password
<CardinalFang> I guess that was my block.  I decided that was too dumb to be true.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, this is why three-legged oauth is normally the idea
<aquarius> thisfred, I have Worked Something Out. The desktopcouch xdg changing stuff wasn't all being picked up by tests because desktopcouch is imported by "trial desktopcouch" *before* the xdg stuff happens, so local_files was imported first.
<aquarius> thisfred, so I have, in the branch I'm working on, reloaded desktopcouch.local_files when we do the xdg override stuff
<thisfred> aquarius: aha, but why did it work sometimes/at all then?
<aquarius> and now it seems to work, I think.
<thisfred> aquarius: ah, this I may have also done on my branch
<thisfred> last night it all seemed to work
<aquarius> ah, ok :)
<thisfred> not sure though, so let's compare notes!
<thisfred> CardinalFang, aquarius I do think I found the gremlins in my system:
<thisfred> When testing adam's fix, I installed a version of couchdb from source
<CardinalFang> Ah.
<thisfred> and when that didn't change any behavior I was puzzled
<thisfred> then I realized (actually, I was told) that installing from source of course installs to /usr/local
<thisfred> but our startup scripts (at least for the server couch) seem to ignore that location and go directly to /usr/bin
<CardinalFang> ...as it should.
<thisfred> as it, indeed, should, but I'm still pretty much a linux newbie even after 5 years or so. That's the one downside of ubuntu: it makes it easy not to know/remember such things.
<thisfred> I should have stuck with debian for a little longer ;)
<thisfred> but now the funny part:
<thisfred> starting couchdb in background should/can result in two processes, since the script recursively calls itself again (that explains the double processes on my system, but not that you guys don't see them)
<thisfred> but the one in /usr/bin seemed to not start itself, but the one in /usr/local/bin
<thisfred> which resulted in *really* strange behavior
<thisfred> (this is mostly theory, but I did see them behave differently)
<thisfred> anyhow, I think I may have had an earlier install in usr/local I forgot about that was messing with me sometimes
<thisfred> after getting rid of that and applying the patch manually to /usr/bin/couchdb, I got chaining to work (after also fixing desktopcouch, because we were doing it wrong) and chaining now works again. Or at least it will when a new couchdb is packaged, and it will not break worse than it is now until then.
<thisfred> elementary
<CardinalFang> Ah.  Of course.
<aquarius> grrrr! how can *some* but not *all* write accesses to an authenticate-required couchdb fail?
<teknico> aquarius, is some load balancing among differently configured servers going on?
<teknico> :-)
<aquarius> teknico, this is talking to localhost :)
 * rodrigo_ -> lunch
<aquarius> thisfred, CardinalFang: we need to talk about turning on oauth by default
<thisfred> aquarius: yeah we need quite a bit of work on the server side though
<aquarius> ah, I mean in desktopcouch
<thisfred> aquarius: ah for LAN repl
<CardinalFang> Rgr.  aquarius, thisfred, can it wait 40 minutes?  I have to go afk.  It approaches 0900 here.
<thisfred> It sucks, I had hoped to have the server done two days ago, except I've been wildly chasing geese. Or chasing wild geese.
<aquarius> cheezit, I didn't realise it was so early
<aquarius> go and do things and we'll talk in a bit :)
<CardinalFang> Yah, The Kid wakes up now.  Brb.
<urbanape_> morning, all
<urbanape> aquarius, in case you didn't know about it: http://ted.mielczarek.org/code/mozilla/extensiondev/
<urbanape> in-freaking-valuable.
<aquarius> urbanape, heh. nice
<urbanape> gives you a js shell with access to the FF internals
<lucap> hi
<urbanape> so you can interactively get the bookmarks, manipulate them, &c.
<lucap> I have a problem with ubuntuone
<lucap> on my account https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ I can't delete a file
<lucap> why?
<urbanape> lucap, I believe that's a known bug
<clio_> ah
<Chipaca> I think /files/old/ takes you to the old interface
<Chipaca> and there you can
<urbanape> yes, that works as well.
<urbanape> for the time being
<clio_> thank's guy
<clio_> I am lucap
<urbanape> yeah, I was gonna say you look like twins
<clio_> by old interface I delete the file
 * jblount thinks urbanape 's humor is underappreciated
<urbanape> 'sokay
<urbanape> dry, like a martini
<didrocks> aquarius, thisfred: statik denounced you that you may have some doc on desktopcouch. I'm interested in it if it's the case :)
<aquarius> didrocks, what would you like documented? :)
<didrocks> aquarius: just some kind of getting start (apart from quickly's tutorial) and what's the functions available, etc. :)
<aquarius> /usr/share/doc/python-desktopcouch-records/api/records.txt
<statik> aquarius, didrocks is unstoppable and dangerous, one of the quickly developers along with many other things
<didrocks> statik: dangerous is the right word ^^
<didrocks> thanks aquarius and statik, I'll read this :)
<aquarius> yep, I have discussed quickly with him before :)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, thisfred, I'm ready to talk about desktopcouch auth.
<thisfred> talk to me about desktopcouch
<thisfred> while my tests silently weep
<CardinalFang> "gently weep" would be better.
<thisfred> ah yes
<thisfred> although I prefer silent, especially in the case of weeping guitars
<aquarius> right, good :)
<aquarius> my thought is this: we need to turn on compulsory auth.
<aquarius> this means doing three things: 1. make dc.records talk oauth, which I am doing right now
<aquarius> (and is mostly done)
<aquarius> 2. enable it in ini file creation
<aquarius> 3. alter existing ini files
<aquarius> my question is: do we need to do 3?
<thisfred> nah
<aquarius> so just tell existing DC users to delete their ini file?
<thisfred> or at least: we shouldn't spend much time on it
<thisfred> aquarius: yeah all three of em ;)
<thisfred> or just do a hardcoded rm that we'll take out in the next release
<thisfred> but that's sort of dangerous ground
<thisfred> so no
<thisfred> let's let em do it manually
<CardinalFang> 3 is easy, right?  It should take less time than aquarius' #1.
<CardinalFang> At start time, when we test ini existence, load it, if not set then set it.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, it is if we bodge it. The thing is: we may need to alter ini files later. So, do we think about a better way of doing it, now?
<thisfred> well a merge is gonna be tricky. Adding new options or deleting options should be doable
<thisfred> perhaps the ini should live in a json document
<CardinalFang> Maybe we should also consider that a user doesn't want oauth required.  Do we want to forece his preference to be disabled?
<aquarius> yes.
<thisfred> I would say giving the user that choice is a refinement we can add later
<aquarius> No choice. in the same way, ssh does not give you the option of not having a password to log in.
<thisfred> eh, I log into ssh without a password all the time ;)
<thisfred> much more secure
<aquarius> you know what I mean :)
<thisfred> yes, I was being an ass
<aquarius> I don't believe that people should have the option to not have oauth turned on.
<aquarius> thisfred, have you totally disabled chaining?
<aquarius> or can we chain to other ini files in our folder without chaining to /etc/* ini files?
<thisfred> aquarius: interestingly no, because that breaks everything too
<thisfred> we need default.ini
<thisfred> so what I do is -n -a /etc/default.ini -a our.ini
<aquarius> ok
<thisfred> the hardcoded /etc/default.ini being rather horrid
<aquarius> so we could do -a our.ini -a our-extra.ini or something?
<thisfred> but I don't see a way round it
<thisfred> aquarius: yes that would totally work
<CardinalFang> aquarius, You anticipate needing to update the INI file later.  What problem or ugliness do you want to avoid?
<aquarius> I want it to be relatively easy to do updates later on
<aquarius> i.e., not having to read a file and alter certain lines, which, as  you say, will be tricky
<CardinalFang> Not me.
<thisfred> what I would like to prevent is to have -a original.ini -a 0.1.ini -a 0.2.ini -a adinf.ini
<CardinalFang> I think it's easy.
 * CardinalFang reads up on the ConfigParser module again.
<aquarius> is the ini file in configparser format? I forget
<thisfred> I believe so yes
<CardinalFang> aquarius, your local_files.get_oauth_tokens() thinks so.  :)
 * aquarius grins. I'd forgotten I did that :)
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> DESKTOP+ SAY ME SRSLY
<urbanape> ME SRSLY
<teknico> ME FCTSLY
<aquarius> ME RLY
<rodrigo_> ME SRSLY
<statik> ME EHLO
<jblount> ME O RLY?
<dobey> meh
<vds> me
<aquarius> boring boring vds!
<CardinalFang> ME! MEMEMEMEME!
<vds> :)
<urbanape> DONE: Marked #397390 as Fix Committed. Made some progress on each of #404193 #396186 #396183
<urbanape> TODO: Finish up the branch for complete syncing of bookmarks, and hopefully move onto folder structure.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> teknico, if you please
<teknico> DONE: more upgrades to the 2a repo format, sorted the contacts name list in the web ui (#405915), work on adding and editing contacts (#406315)
<teknico> TODO: talk with jblount about the new contacts web ui (#399664), more work on adding and editing contacts
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: aquarius
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: allow unpairing of servers (bug #419975)
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: get dc-records-oauth tested and merged into trunk (bug #415375); fix UnknownLoginError and make it be known (bug #376087); turn on oauth for desktopcouch by default (bug #416413); talk to thisfred and CardinalFang about that last one; test android phone sync
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED: well confused by the big bzr format change thing for ubuntuone
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 4
<aquarius> hit it, rodrigo_
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419975 in desktopcouch "for pairing, do not display hosts or servers that are already paired" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419975
<ubottu> Bug 415375 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/415375 is private
<rodrigo_> • DONE: IM addresses move to top level contact record. Released couchdb-glib and evo-couchb and submitted to Karmic. Face duty
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Start upstream discussion for adding social services accounts config to about-me. Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Propose couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for GNOME 2.29. Store UUIDs for postal addresses. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. More tomboy syncing fixes. Vacation, back on Tuesday
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376087 in ubuntuone-client "UnknownLoginError during request for OAuth token" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376087
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416413 in desktopcouch "Create login details on initial desktopcouch setup" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416413
<rodrigo_> statik: go
<statik> DONE: Upgraded branches to bzr 2a format and broke the world.
<statik> TODO: bug #402736 and bug #424023, along with some other couchdb fixes. Today is couchdb day for me.
<statik> BLCK: Nope. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/+bugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic  has a lot of bugs though!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402736 in lazr-js "Buttons seem not hooked up to js in IE8" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402736
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424023 in desktopcouch "Crash dump on 'couchdb' invocation" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424023
<statik> jblount, your turn
<jblount> DONE: tabs, upgrading to 2a stuff
<jblount> TODO: teknico chat, figure out how to get tabs work into the correct format, onto lp for review
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> dobey: tag
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Spent half a day upgrading bzr formats on server branches, Worked on #403243 #419365
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Finish #403243 #419365 (complicated rollout), Fix #397331, Release 0.95.0
<dobey> 〠 BLCK: None.
<dobey> vds: ciao
<vds> DONE: updated working copy, updated wiki, sent email to support, investigated log problem
<vds> TODO: fix log problems
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> is that it?
<CardinalFang> DONE: nearly finished with desktopcouch.  Merged aquarius' approved branch to local.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Exchange oauth tokens among peers.  Commit and propose for merge.  Start using bug numbers here.  :)
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: '()
<CardinalFang> - FIN -
<jblount> MEETING ENDS ZOMGROFLMAO
<jblount> teknico: skype?
<teknico> jblount, skype it is
<CardinalFang> aquarius, thisfred, I can handle #3.
<statik> jblount, to get your work from an old-format branch out and into a new format branch, you have two options: 1) bzr upgrade --2a your in-progress branch. 2) bzr diff, save to a patch, go to a new branch in the new format and bzr patch to apply it, and do a new commit
<aquarius> CardinalFang, having some good easy way to integrate/add new changes to it later would be nice
<aquarius> I wonder if we should put files in /etc/desktopcouch/*.ini and chain to them? rather than merging.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, It's trivially simple to add.  YAGN-an-infrastructure.
<thisfred> aquarius: that would keep it more debuggable
<aquarius> CardinalFang, it is, but you want some good way of specifying "this is the change to be merged in", which still makes sense six months from now when there are 25 such changes.
<rodrigo_> aquarius: you could do something like gconf, look in the local file, and if the setting is not there, read it from the system wide one
<thisfred> aquarius: I don't know about merge history: just keep the latest state of our official ini in /etc/desktopcouch, and chain the user's .ini in after that, so they get the last say/a chance to break stuff but also easily fix it
<dobey> doesn't configglue do that for you?
<aquarius> see, this is why I want to talk about it, since there are 82 ways we could attack the problem :)
<dobey> oh or you can do that i guess
<CardinalFang> aquarius, You're thinking like it's a diff and we want to avoid conflicts.  This is a data structure, and we can poke and update without problems.  I can't imagine anything more complex needed than to test to see whether there exists the key/value and if not then to add it.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, changing an existing value; deleting an existing value
<aquarius> thisfred, chaining is a little more awkward in the test environment, since you can't just hardcode /etc/desktopcouch
<vds> jdo: what is the config file used in production  by the webui django instance?
<thisfred> well we need to solve that problem then anyway
<thisfred> aquarius: since we now hardcode /etc/couchdb/default.ini ;)
<aquarius> thisfred, that's different -- that's a couch file, not a desktopcouch file.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, config.set(section, option, value) , and  config.remove_option(section, option) , respectively.
<thisfred> I think the only problem is when we set/remove an option that the user has changed locally
<CardinalFang> And those are for operations we are only imagining we'll need someday.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, yeah, I know how to actually make the changes, but I think there should be a better way of expressing what changes need to be made than lines of code
<thisfred> we'll have no way to detect this (or we shouldn't want to) so we can either let the user win or let our change win
<aquarius> since otherwise, to work out what our ini file ought to loo like, you need to walk throught he code by hand to see what it does.
<thisfred> I say let the user win: if they broke it, they can fix it in their ini
<thisfred> If we know we're breaking stuff in an update for a lot of people, we can tell them
<aquarius> thisfred, agreed. this is why I'm thinking of chaining /etc/couchdb/default.ini, /etc/desktopcouch/default.ini, user ini
<thisfred> aquarius: +1
<CardinalFang> aquarius, So, does that solve the #3 problem, too?  Just put the requirement in the system, non-user-writable INI file?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I think so, yes. the stuff in the user ini that we generate is there because it's user-specific (actual oauth tokens, usernames, etc). I can't think of any other user-specific settings we'll need -- the rest are all system-wide things like oauth=ON
<aquarius> and it solves the "what if a user doesn't want oauth, because security happens to other people" problem, because they just override it in their local ini
<statik> hi CardinalFang, aquarius, thisfred: i have demands :) i would like an email today listing when the next desktopcouch upload to karmic will be, who is the core-dev sponsor that you have talked to in order to upload it, and the list of bugs that will be fixed in that upload. One of the things that I want to see fixed in that upload is that desktopcouch-tools is not installed by default, and this should not be the case - people can't pair wi
<statik> thout that package. You probably need a new bug filed for that. I am available to answer questions you may encounter while dealing with my annoying demands ;)
<CardinalFang> Aiee!
<statik> you will probably want to consult the ubuntu release schedule when figuring all this out
<jblount> statik: 2a == brisbane-core == super awesome fast new default format, yeah?
<statik> jblount, yes. it's also rich root, so you no longer have to do the symlink tricks to keep desktopcouch, ubuntuone-client, ubuntuone-storage-protocol, and bindwood in a separate shared repo from the other branches
<statik> everything can go in the same shared repo now
<jblount> statik: My upgrade is running right now, given no new problems I should have your tabs up for review in minutes.
<statik> jblount, i will press reload on  http://peopleofwalmart.com/ until i have your branch to review
<jblount> heh
<LordMetroid> CouchDB isn't particularly good for dependent files, right?
<rodrigo_> LordMetroid: what do you mean?
<statik> LordMetroid, couchdb does support attachments, but it's not really intended as a blob store. I think we need to figure out a good and standard way of referring to a binary blob stored as a file outside of couchdb from within a couch record
<LordMetroid> I was watching this presentation by Chris Anderson at the London 2009 Erlang Factory
<statik> like, i want to be able to have records in desktopcouch that refer to files i have in ubuntuone
<LordMetroid> I personally would like my Couch to contain my software project workspace
<statik> i think that would work, and would be a really interesting thing to do
<LordMetroid> Having different versions of my files is something I should try to avoid.
<statik> it starts to have some confusing overlaps with version contorl
<urbanape> brb, rebootie after update
<statik> and couchdb itself has versioning
<rodrigo_> LordMetroid: sorry, but you mean storing source code files?
<LordMetroid> yes
<rodrigo_> hmm
<LordMetroid> Hmm, I might need to write my own webapp/file server daemon for my needs anyway
<rodrigo_> if the source is stored in couchdb, you'll need to retrieve them locally for editing them
<rodrigo_> which is the same as having the code in git/bzr/svn/etc
<dobey> well, you'll need to extract for compiling/running anyway
<rodrigo_> right, that's what I mean
<aquarius> CardinalFang, are you OK to take charge of producing the email for statik? I'm happy to help, but I'll be gone in a bit over an hour :(
<dobey> so developing an ide that just stores everything in a couchdb seems a bit overkill
<rodrigo_> yes
<statik> aquarius, CardinalFang: tomorrow is fine for that email. my point mostly is that these things need figuring out
<aquarius> statik, agreed that they need figuring out
<aquarius> kenvandine, are you core-dev? I believe you were heading in that direction?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Er, maybe.  I will try, and if I don't have enough I will relay to you for tomorrow.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, that sounds good
<kenvandine> aquarius, not yet :)
<aquarius> kenvandine, darn :) Who do we talk to to find a core-dev sponsor for a desktopcouch upload to karmic? Do we talk to you? ;)
<LordMetroid> Hmm, yes it might be better to just have a git server running on my file server
<kenvandine> pitti
<kenvandine> aquarius, is it proposed?
<aquarius> kenvandine, not yet. We're putting together what it will need to be, and one of the things we want to get sorted is who will be the sponsor. :)
<rodrigo_> LordMetroid: or use gitorous or launchpad to store it
<LordMetroid> But that would nullify one of the reasons to have my own file server...
<rodrigo_> LordMetroid: then don't use a server, just git/bzr locally, and backup that to your file server
<rodrigo_> LordMetroid: I do that for some private data
<LordMetroid> I am traveling around so that is why I want my workspace to be accessible from wherever on the internet
<statik> aquarius, CardinalFang: i recommend working with james_w or pitti, keeping in mind that they are in a european timezone
<rodrigo_> so you want to access your files from everywhere?
<rodrigo_> LordMetroid: in that case, the file storage of u1 might be of help, I guess
<rodrigo_> LordMetroid: or do you want to access them in your local file server?
<LordMetroid> Yes, I think I will want to do that
<LordMetroid> I want someway to conviently have my files on the internet and just start coding wherever I am
<rodrigo_> LordMetroid: you'll need to write a web page on top of it to access it from windows machines, I guess
<statik> thisfred, was there a launchpad ubuntu bug # for the -n fix in couchdb?
<thisfred> statik: yes, lemme look
<thisfred> statik: bug #424330
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424330 in desktopcouch "Admin users in the system couchdb are inherited by desktopcouch couchdbs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424330
<statik> thisfred, thanks! we're preparing the new package now
<thisfred> cool, thanks!
<thisfred> I linked it against both dc and couchdb
 * aquarius throws all his toys out of the pram. I hate programming
<dobey> heh
<urbanape> hmm, I just updated a bunch of packages and now Firefox, Bindwood, and Desktopcouch seem, erm, crashy.
<urbanape> is desktopcouch crashing a currently known thing, or should I apport it?
<urbanape> don't want to contribute noise
<dobey> bugs aren't noise
<dobey> unless you already know it's a duplicate, and you just set the summary to be the bug # your bug is a duplicate of...
<urbanape> speaking of launchpad (peripherally to a tangent), how soon is "very very soon"?
<dobey> context?
<urbanape> Launchpad tells me it's going offline for maintenance "very very soon"
<dobey> oh
<dobey> weird
<urbanape> seems gone?
<urbanape> weird. oh wel/
<dobey> i don't see that message
<dobey> and i don't see any mail about lp going down for maint
<urbanape> yeah, it's gone. maybe I had something cached?
<urbanape> anyway.
<dobey> heh, must have been cache, or just supe weirdness
<urbanape> hmm, apparently, I have  outdated desktopcouch, &c.
<urbanape> ah, I didn't do a dist-upgrade.
<urbanape> wheeeeee
<aquarius> aha!
<aquarius> thisfred, CardinalFang, ping.
<thisfred> pong
<CardinalFang> aquarius, j0!
<aquarius> have thought of a problem with the tests
<thisfred> uhoh
<aquarius> when you create a new couch (like the tests do) it writes a new ini file, and stashes the keys for that ini file in the keyring
 * CardinalFang minimizes xchat and has a nice cup of tea.
<aquarius> and then the tests read those keys back
<aquarius> that's not gonna work, though.
<thisfred> shoot
<urbanape> tea solves most ills
<aquarius> so...
<aquarius> I think the tests need to get the oauth keys for this server back and then pass them to couchdatabase
<aquarius> unless anyone's got a better idea
<aquarius> my only potential better idea: couchdatabase doesn't hit the keyring. Instead, it parses the ini file
<aquarius> since there is already a function for that.
<CardinalFang> That's better, INI only.
<CardinalFang> The replication daemon would like that.
<aquarius> shitsticks.
<aquarius> I've just tried it.
<thisfred> I thought the keyring was only used once, to get the u1 keys out?
<aquarius> we need to do what I've just described anyway, since running the tests will *override* your keyring keys
<aquarius> but it doesn't actually solve my problem. damn
<urbanape> and rebootie time again.
<dobey> oh yeah
<dobey> tests sticking stuff in user's keyring == fail :)
<aquarius> dobey, yes, yes, I know :)
<aquarius> dobey, it wasn't a problem before :)
<thisfred> I didn't even realize we were stuffing keys in at all. They are stored in each user's .ini file, right? That sort of bypasses the keyring anyway?
<thisfred> I'm probably misunderstanding in a new and exciting way :)
<dobey> thisfred: no, or at least, the u1 token is in the user's keyring
<aquarius> thisfred, desktopcouch.records retrieves keys from the keyring; it does not parse the ini file
<thisfred> dobey: yes, but that's not the one I'm talking about
<dobey> don't know why it's actually sticking stuff in my keyring though
<aquarius> thisfred, because that's how other libraries like couchdb-glib will need to do it
<thisfred> aquarius: right yeah
<aquarius> and it's best to be consistent between libraries
<thisfred> aquarius: why can't we be the only consumer! :)
<thisfred> understood
<aquarius> thisfred, if I could make everyone only write programs in Python I'd do it tomorrow.
<aquarius> have to shoot dobey first though :)
<thisfred> gag him, at least
 * CardinalFang curses ^W in xchat.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: works like in every other tabbed app, doesn't it?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, thisfred, let's nail down the release.  I figure we must release 0.4 on Monday or before, before late in GMT.
<thisfred> at least the ones I use, but that's not very many
<thisfred> right
<CardinalFang> aquarius, thisfred, I have a list of bugs I think we do fix or are about to fix.  What is missing?
<CardinalFang> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=status&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INVALID&field.status%3Alist=WONTFIX&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=FIXRELEASED&assignee_option=any&field
<CardinalFang> .assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=cmiller-k-alpha6&field.tags_combinator=ANY
<CardinalFang> (Eek.)
<CardinalFang> rmcbride can not handle the ampersands!  Buh bye.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: care to tiny that up? :)
<aquarius> I think that's right
<CardinalFang> http://bit.ly/rZRVe
<CardinalFang> aquarius, not on that list, I'm going to wrap your pairing-removal in a "O RLY?" dialog so it doesn't scare people.
<aquarius> s'pose
<aquarius> you don't need to for cloud ones -- they reappear in the top box
<CardinalFang> Yes, but consistency says I must anyway, regardless of locality of other end.
<aquarius> I think that's bad
<aquarius> there's no reason to be consistent if it's easily undoable.
<aquarius> thisfred, OK, am going mad. I'm getting 401s when requesting design documents but *not* when requesting ordinary documents.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I'm not sure that everything is on there
<thisfred> should I have tagged stuff with cmiller-k-alpha6 ?
<aquarius> thisfred, I need to get going, but if you get a chance can you try running an oauth-required couch and requesting (a) an ordinary document from it (b) a design document from it?
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I did miss https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/397663  That's in now.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 397663 in desktopcouch "make pairing program update couchdb" [High,Triaged]
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I just made that tag up to make this list.  What else?
<thisfred> so how did you come up with the original list?
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I looked at d-c bugs by mtime and picked them out.  I have no sure way.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, These should be new changes since 0.3.1
<thisfred> ok, well I think bug #424330 should be on there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424330 in couchdb "Admin users in the system couchdb are inherited by desktopcouch couchdbs" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424330
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Yes.  Okay, so that will be fixed?  I'll add it.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: yeah, elliot is packaging a new couchdb today
<thisfred> and my proposed branch fixes the dc end
<aquarius> CardinalFang, or if you get a chance can you try the above request-a-design-doc-from-an-oauth-required-couch?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I will try to get to it, but I'm pretty swamped.  :(
<aquarius> CardinalFang, yeah, I know, soz :(
<aquarius> I am startig to believe it is a real couch bug, though
<CardinalFang> aquarius, We need help.  statik!  We need debuggers. ^
<aquarius> please god don't let it be a couch bug
<thisfred> aquarius: design docs are admin only right?
<aquarius> thisfred, yeah, but the oauth token is tied to an admin user
<thisfred> ah
<thisfred> aquarius: so you can't view the design doc, or execute the view? or both?
<aquarius> thisfred, trying to request /db/_design/viewname
<aquarius> and getting a 401
<thisfred> is there a bug for this with reproducable setup? (I think I know the answer) ;)
<thisfred> aquarius: also: it does work as expected with a regular authed admin?
 * aquarius files a bug
<aquarius> actually, I don't want to file a bug, because it's against a branch, not trunk.
<thisfred> aquarius: ok, so I check out your branch, and then?
<aquarius> in lp:~sil/desktopcouch/dc-records-oauth, run trial desktopcouch.records.tests.test_server.TestCouchDatabase.test_get_view_by_type_new_but_already
<aquarius> it fails
<aquarius> (I've made it print a shitload of stuff)
<aquarius> but it's failing when it does self.db[doc_id]["views"] with a 401
<aquarius> where doc_id is "design/anythingyouwant"
<thisfred> aquarius: I get 15 errors all unauthorized, looks like when running plain trial desktopcouch. and a lot of printing yes
<aquarius> yeah, that one test is a good one to run, since they all fail for the same reason
<aquarius> it seems to be a problem with views
<aquarius> but I don't know exactly what the problem is
<aquarius> and I have to go :(
<aquarius> if you get a chance to look I'd be dead grateful :)
<aquarius> right, bye all, back tomorrow, later.
<aquarius> sorry to bail.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, we have no bug for forcing auth on, do we?
<dobey> boooo
<dobey> quitter.
<CardinalFang> dang.
<dobey> http://twitter.com/qZsYFa <- not at all a spam bot. obviously this person is real
<urbanape> almost surely
<urbanape> ah, good old qZsYFa. The times we used to have.
<dobey> hrmm
<urbanape> ick. I feel gross just having that page open.
 * dobey stabs pulseaudio/totem
 * dobey puts on fhqwhgads.mp3
<dobey> urbanape is to the limit
<dobey> come on fhqwhgads
<urbanape> Wonder if we could dress Lex up as Cheat for Halloween. I could be Homestar and Amber could be Marzipan.
<urbanape> although, as a Supervillain, he'd make a good Strong Bad, too.
<dobey> that would be awesome
<CardinalFang> thisfred, so, we decided to put the auth requirement in a system desktopcouch INI file?
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Who's taking care of that?  Is that a packaging task?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: not sure, I didn't think about it yet
<thisfred> CardinalFang: it ties into packaging, yeah, since the install needs to put it there
<CardinalFang> That file is new, I suppose.  Okay.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: yeah we've used a local ini only up to now
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Okay.  I'll own putting the file in /etc .  What path?  /etc/desktopcouch/default.ini  ?
<thisfred> setup.py install can write the file to /etc/desktopcouch/ but I don't know what policies we need to follow there
<thisfred> CardinalFang: that path sounds perfect
<CardinalFang> Rgr.
<dobey> urbanape: you should dress him up as mini-Lex Luther
<urbanape> I've got a Superman tee-shirt.
<urbanape> Amber could go as Lois Lane
<urbanape> but I'd have to shave.
<urbanape> Not sure if a couple hours of Halloween fun is worth itchy face for another month.
<urbanape> I could be Zod
<urbanape> And Amber could be Ursa
<dobey> now you're thinking
<statik> CardinalFang: the new package of couchdb has been prepared, and I've notified slangasek who agreed to sponsor if for me yesterday, so it should hit karmic later today. Additionally, I've dput ppa:ubuntuone/hackers couchdb_0.10.0~svn813472-0ubuntu1~ppa1_source.changes , so you can get early access to that package if it helps your debugging now
<urbanape> anyone know if you can get Firefox's console to only show errors and messages? I really couldn't care less about CSS warnings and the like.
<CardinalFang> statik, Okay, thanks.  aquarius smells a bug in couchdb, but I don't have details.  It may be bad news.
<statik> awesome, i love bad news
<statik> urbanape, one day i would love to do a screen sharing session with you and you can teach me all this firefox extension debugging stuff you do
<urbanape> that reminds me.
<urbanape> I'm gonna try to write up a bunch of this stuff on my blog.
<jblount> urbanape: ++
<urbanape> If only to help lay down a narrative for tackling what's left
<jblount> (also note that mentally I still pronounce 'urbanape' as 'urban Ah-pay'
<urbanape> "That Jim Williams went and shot himself someone. Urbanape?"
<urbanape> Getting out the house for a bit.
<leonel> updated today to the 0.94.0+r203-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty and  I'm still getting  emtpy files
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I can reproduce aquarius' oauth bug, but after deep pdb-ing I do fear it's in couchdb itself. Sent a mail to you both, and asked jasondavies on #couchdb
<thisfred> OAuth is really unpleasant to debug, with the 20000 headers to get exactly right and that work only for a limited time and a single request
<thisfred> Other than talking to jason, I'm giving up. Yet again more than half my day has been taken up with desktopcouch when I swore I would get to authentication on the server
 * statik hugs thisfred
<thisfred> :)
<jdo> CardinalXiminez_, chad?
<jdo> thisfred, are we having problems sending oauth requests to coucdb?
<thisfred> jdo: not sure, it *seems* like couchdb is having the problem. When we do a GET to any design document, whether existing or no, we get a 401, while any request to a regular document succeeds.
<dobey> jdo: i don't think he was expecting a spanish inquisition
<jdo> dobey, nobody expects....
<jdo> thisfred, is the handler different?
<dobey> thisfred: oauth is fun... like shoving broken shards of glass in your ass, and sitting in a tub of tobasco sauce kind of fun.
<jdo> thisfred, i mean between a design document and a regular document, is a different handler used
<urbanape> nice visual
<urbanape> ahhhhh, back to ERC.
<dobey> heh
<thisfred> jdo, I don't think so: I think it's related to admin vs non-admin rights. To be sure we authenticate as admin, (or so aquarius assures me) but it won't let us at _design/foo
<jdo> _design is the handler :)
<thisfred> I really don't know what you mean by handler, but I've never looked at the source code :)
<dobey> thisfred: i wonder if it has separate tokens for those documents?
<jdo> thisfred, _design = {couch_httpd_db, handle_design_req}
<thisfred> dobey:  should not
<dobey> thisfred: in any case, i'm happy to just blame aqu
<dobey> arius
<CardinalXiminez_> jdo, thisfred, sorry -- afk for 30 min.
<CardinalXiminez_> I had wonky ISP and now I have to go anyway.  :(
<thisfred> dobey: hehe, afraid he'd be pinged huh?
<dobey> thisfred: no, sometimes my fingers type faster than my brain realizes tab complete will fail :)
 * thisfred makes chicken sounds
 * dobey turns on Smack My Bitch Up
 * dobey also patiently waits for his $25 amazon e-certificate
<jtatum> Hi U1 folks :) FYI... the retracer is incorrectly marking some U1 package bugs as dupes. I wrote this up against apport (bug 427488). Oauth failures should prolly be tweaked to return unique exceptions though. Should I write that up?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427488 in apport "Retracer incorrectly marked bugs as duplicates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427488
<dobey> jtatum: hrmm
<dobey> jtatum: well if it's not a duplicate, it should be unmarked as such (which i just did)
<jtatum> There have been other dupes. The two oauth failures I know about are clock skew and the domain name change. Apport treats both of these as the same issue and dupes everything to bug 423383
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423383 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-client-applet crashed with AttributeError in from_token_and_callback()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423383
<dobey> well the failure is the same
<jtatum> And if yet another oauth exception happens, apport will probably do the same thing
<dobey> the token string is empty
<jtatum> But they are different causes and fixes....
<dobey> well, the problem with the redirection was that the code wasn't handling redirections (which weren't getting raised as errors from pycurl)
<jtatum> right
<jtatum> dobey: I guess I'm just saying it would be a much better user experience if users filing bugs through apport with clock skew got duped to the clock skew bug (which has the problem and a workaround in the comments) and users experiencing the domain issue got duped to their own bug which would similarly explain the issue in the comments...
<dobey> so there is no unique error case for that, as the fix is to handle redirection
<jtatum> as it stands, users experiencing the domain issue get duped into a clock skew bug and comment that their clocks are fine
<dobey> jtatum: i'm not disagreeing
<jtatum> ok :)
<dobey> i'm just saying, that's not really going to happen, as releasing the fix for the domain bug just means the bug is gone, and nobody is going to see it unless they're running the old version, which is going to get dup'd wrong anyway :)
<jtatum> dobey: gotchya. I guess I was just thinking towards the future when any subsequent oauth null tokens are going to get duped in the same place, even if the server returns a different message.
<dobey> jtatum: well, it already raises a different error when the server sends back an error code. the problem is that HTTP 30x isn't an error :)
<jtatum> dobey: So is the server not sending back an error code in the clock skew case?
<dobey> jtatum: i don't know where the log message for the clock skew is coming from, i have to look and see
<jtatum> dobey: OK thanks :) Just trying to help.
<thisfred> http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/facebook_open_sources_friendfeeds_real-time_web_fr.php
<dobey> jtatum: hrmm. weird
<dobey> and "pydoc pycurl" isn't helpful
<dobey> well meh
<urbanape> hmm, live music here at the coffee shop. Maybe I'd best walk back home.
<dobey> hmm
<CardinalFang> thisfred, should we panic yet?
<CardinalFang> thisfred, any news from couchdb folks?
<thisfred> never to early to panic. No response whatsoever on #couchdb
<thisfred> I think jason is afk
<dobey> jtatum: will have to chat with aquarius about it tomorrow i guess... he's supposed to fix another issue in that code, and part of the problem is that python-oauth does stupid blanket try:except: clauses, and just raises OAuthError for everything, so we can't really tell what it is, unless we go around parsing complex strings :(
<CardinalFang> thisfred, trying to pull some personal strings there.
<thisfred> I see, pinging damien directly, wow. Brave man :D
<urbanape> okay, heading home. This is way too distracting.
<jtatum> thanks for looking, dobey. You rock
<dobey> jtatum: i try :)
<thisfred> there is no try, there is only rock :)
<jdo> CardinalFang, in trunk: ./utilities/web_api_tool.py  --url https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/api/account/
<jdo> couchdb_root https://couchdb.one.ubuntu.com/u/45c/48c/9
<CardinalFang> jdo, You are a rock star, sir.
<jdo> well that's mine! hands off everyone!
<thisfred> CardinalFang: statik bug confirmed, fix confirmed, jasondavies is writing a testcase
<thisfred> the problem was encoding of slashes
<thisfred> shame we couldn't have found this before packaging a new couchdb today...
<CardinalFang> thisfred, rawk.
<statik> thisfred, it's fantastic that the bug is found and fixed and testable
<thisfred> yes, I agree, it's the next best thing to not having the bug :)
<thisfred> CardinalFang:  statik: hmm, jason has trouble writing a test (seeing as the tests are all in browser, doing auth is hard) but he sent the patch http://friendpaste.com/5iB7rxvilb4TM1EKwUzOwR
<thisfred> he doesn't have commit access himself, so hopefully someone else will land this ASAP
<thisfred> statik: patch will be committed by tomorrow €morning latest
<jdo> thisfred, it's good we're tickling these bugs now and not later
<thisfred> jdo oh yes, couldn
<thisfred> t agree more
* rodrigo_ changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 203, Protocol Revno is 69 | Release 0.93.0 (protocol) 0.94.0 (client)
#ubuntuone 2009-09-11
<ubuntuone> hey guys
<ubuntuone> Anyone is using the web interface to ubuntu one?
<ubuntuone> I'm having issues with deleting folders.
<ubuntuone> any one?
<aquarius> er, hello, ubuntuone
<aquarius> that's confusing :)
<ubuntuone> what's confusing? :P
<aquarius> ubuntuone, there is, I believe, a known issue with deleting files through the web interface. You can get at the old web interface at https://one.ubuntu.com/files/old
<aquarius> CardinalFang, you're up early. Or late. :)
<ubuntuone> aquarius: can you provide me a link to this issue in the launchpad bug area? I can't find it
<ubuntuone> aquarius: thanks for the link of the old web ui
<CardinalFang> aquarius, 0600.  Early, most def.
<aquarius> ubuntuone, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/422890
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 422890 in ubuntuone-servers "delete file on web ui does nothing" [High,Triaged]
<ubuntuone> thanks!
<aquarius> you may want to say that this bug affects you too
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I was highly relieved that you guys confirmed that design docs don't work under oauth. I thought I was going mad :)
<aquarius> assuming that that doesn't reveal anything else weird, I believe my dc-records-oauth branch will be ready for merging and review, which is coolness
<CardinalFang> Well, let's don't be hasty.  You may still be mad.
<aquarius> at that point, dc.records will seamlessly handle oauth-required couchdb
<ubuntuone> aquarius: yes, that's why I asked for the bug link :) thanks aquarius
<aquarius> well, yeah, but now I can go back to my normal mad things rather than delusions about couch :)
<aquarius> CardinalFang, what are you working on today? we are pretty darn close to being ready with DC, once all the outstanding branches get merged
<aquarius> I'll re-review the branch with the error now I know that it requires your other branch :)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Yay, code.  I hope we can get it properly tested today.  Maybe we can get it packaged before too late in the day.
<aquarius> hope so
<CardinalFang> I am working on:.
<aquarius> that gives the gang all of Monday to get it into a package and so on and then we can test it installed
<CardinalFang> * requiring authentication.  Writing a new INI file somewhere.
<aquarius> ah, cool, I was going to look at that if no-one else was. I'm not sure how to do it in the test environment...
<CardinalFang> * testing replication
<CardinalFang> ** new code needs to test against edge for its new API call to get db-name prefix
<CardinalFang> ** reconciling unpaired machines.  I'm sure I've written this code, I just don't remember if I've included it yet.
<CardinalFang> ** replication daemon is moved in to the desktopcouch-service.  I hope this is good enough.  Should it be more proactive?
<CardinalFang> ...about starting.
<aquarius> no. It shouldn't start unless DC itself is started; dc-service does the starting
<aquarius> question: does the replication daemon notice newly added pairings after it's started? or does it only read the paired list on startup?
<CardinalFang> Okay.  So, there's no case for replicating before another app wants to access desktopcouch records.  Got it.
<CardinalFang> Weird.
<CardinalFang> "Okay.  So, there's no case for replicating before another app wants to access desktopcouch records.  Got it."
<CardinalFang> aquarius, replication-daemon gets fresh information as soon as it can.  The only place it does not is in advertising the port number.  If that changes, it does not notice and destroy the zeroconf adverts and start new ones.  ..yet.
<aquarius> the core-dev team were very, very firm about how DC should not be eating any time or memory at all if someone doesn't use it. :)
<aquarius> hence the existence of desktopcouch-service at all
 * CardinalFang nods.
<aquarius> I would imagine that said proclamation applies to the replication daemon too :)
<aquarius> how does the daemon get fresh info? does it watch _changes?
<CardinalFang> Makes sense.  I do rather like the dbus service firing it up.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, on a timer, it iterates through everything occasionally.  It's not pretty.
<aquarius> oh. OK. We shoudl make it watch _changes on the management DB instead, although that can certainly wait :)
 * aquarius teaches his grandmother to  suck eggs. ;)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, It's not doing continuous replication, so I don't think it's worthwhile to watch for new pairings to come and go.  Nearby hosts will come and go hundreds of times more often than pairing a new host.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Now, firing up replication when data changes in a data database, that's worthwhile.
<aquarius> yeah, but if you've never paired anything then the replication daemon should basically be dormant; if it wakes up and polls every so often then it won't be dormant.
<aquarius> if I could think of a way of doing it I'd have the daemon shut down if you've never paired anything, but then I can't think of a way of firing it up when you*do* pair something except by having a daemon watch _changes. Reductio ad infinitum :)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Er, I see.  They've accessed d-c once for something, they have no pairings.  That makes the d-c service program that's running connect to couchdb every 5 minutes and ask for a (empty) list of records.
<aquarius> indeed.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, File a bug, if you don't mind.  it's a good idea.
<aquarius> whereas if you watch _changes instead, and they never pair anything, the daemon basically waits forever and never does anything.
 * aquarius files bug :)
<CardinalFang> I'm tickled to hear the grandmother saying.  I thought it was a local (to me) regional expression that was becoming rare.
<aquarius> bug #427792 filed
<aquarius> it *is* becoming rare, I think. But I have a duty to keep stuff like that alive :)
<aquarius> I need to use the word "cockamamie" more as well.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, try  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/pair-with-oauth  again.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I think it's close to good enough.  I have some state problem at the end, and twisted really wants me to shut down the connection another way.
<thisfred> aquarius: CardinalFang: statik: the eagle^H^H^H^H^Hpatch has landed, I repeat, the patch has landed!
<CardinalFang> thisfred, rawk.
<aquarius> thisfred, the fix-the-design-docs-with-oauth patch?
<thisfred> yep
<aquarius> I owe you guys beer for confirming that, btw :)
<CardinalFang> You owe thisfred two beers.  I did nothing.
<thisfred> the problem was that the / gets encoded, and the authentication was checked against the unencoded url, or somesuch
<aquarius> I am sure he will not look at all smugly at you as he drinks his two beers and you go thirsty then :)
<thisfred> I'll give CardinalFang the coaster
<thisfred> to chew on
<CardinalFang> So generous.
<thisfred> I'm not all bad
<CardinalFang> You guys see if you can pester statik into a new release today.
<thisfred> I'll push his guilt button... ;)
<CardinalFang> 08:35.  AFK for 40 min.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, pair-with-oauth doesn't show existing paired local servers in the already-paired box. Is it supposed to?
<aquarius> er, you've gone, I'll wait until you get back ;)
<aquarius> I've lost track of where the code to do that is :)
<statik> good morning
<thisfred> morning statik, the patch for the problem aquarius discovered yesterday has just landed
<statik> thisfred, awesome! i'll get that packaged up today, is there an Ubuntu (couchdb) bug for it proposed for karmic? if not, can you make one?
<thisfred> I will
<thisfred> aquarius: we didn't yet make a bug for this, correct?
<aquarius> correct, I think
<thisfred> Ok, I'm on it
<thisfred> statik: bug #427860, should I assign it to you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427860 in couchdb "OAuth access to design documents is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427860
<thisfred> correction: I have assigned it to you,reassign where appropriate ;)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, hi!  I'll look.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, did you remove the desktopcouch magic for making a new couchdb in tests?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: no, I certainly hope not
 * CardinalFang tries harder to find it.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: desktopcouch/tests/__init__.py
<thisfred> It's magic
<thisfred> a little. As unmagical as I could make it
<thisfred> tests that want to use it, should import something from that
<thisfred> CardinalFang: what I have done is import xdg_cache, and then in Setup() assert_(xdg_cache).... Ugly, but less so than telling pylint the unused import is not a problem...
<CardinalFang> Ah!  My tests still  "from desktopcouch.records.tests import get_uri"
<thisfred> ah
<CardinalFang> So, now, just import that and it does enough?
<thisfred> you shouldn't have to do *anything* special in the tests themselves anymore
<thisfred> yep
<aquarius> and I've poked one of my branches to reimport local_files
<statik> hey dobey, after the standup i have some UI changes to ask for, which will certainly involve requesting to break the freeze
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> ok
<urbanape> argh, stomp stomp stomp
<dobey> urbanape: agreed
<verterok> urbanape: hi!
<verterok> urbanape: I have a bug that might interest you :) #427622
<verterok> Bug #427622
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427622 in bindwood "uses a HUGE amount of disk space (compared to the numer of bookmarks I have)" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427622
<verterok> urbanape: HUGE = 2.6GB :)
<urbanape> disk is cheap
<verterok> urbanape: heh
<urbanape> but yeah, that seems a bit silly.
<urbanape> how many bookmarks do you have?
<verterok> urbanape: and the .bookmarks_design/ folder is around 300MB
<verterok> urbanape: let me check
<verterok> urbanape: in the FF bookmark ~34
<verterok> urbanape: fwiw, I have the delicious extension installed
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> The drill, you know it.
<jblount> me
<aquarius> me
<statik> me
<teknico> me
<vds> me
<urbanape> me
<jblount> dobey, CardinalFang ?
<jblount> DONE: Start conversation with teknico about contacts front end stuff, got tabs up for review (and in line with trunk), got through some move to 2a weirdness
<jblount> TODO: I seem to still be having some trouble with the move to 2a, need to make a few small changes to tabs branch for jdo and get that landed, review day, a bit of css for teknico
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> aquarius: tag, as it were.
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: discover bug in couchdb for fetching design docs under oauth; give thanks to thisfred and cardinalfang for chasing it for me (bug #427860)
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: get dc-records-oauth tested and merged into trunk (bug #415375); fix UnknownLoginError and make it be known (bug #376087); turn on oauth for desktopcouch by default (bug #416413) unless CardinalFang is doing it; test android phone sync
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED: well confused by the big bzr format change thing for ubuntuone
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 4
<aquarius> go go gadget statik
<CardinalFang> me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427860 in couchdb "OAuth access to design documents is broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427860
<statik> DONE: bug #402736 and bug #424023, along with some other couchdb fixes. Walked mattgriffin through desktop UI for Ubuntu One and realized what we have now is not acceptable for Karmic launch.
<statik> DONE: Redo fixes for bug #402736 and bug #424023. The new couchdb snapshot should also fix bug#427860. Talk to dobey and propose some UI changes and figure out the process for requesting a freeze break.
<statik> BLCK: Nope. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/+bugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic  has a lot of bugs though!
<ubottu> Bug 415375 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/415375 is private
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376087 in ubuntuone-client "UnknownLoginError during request for OAuth token" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376087
<statik> teknico, your turn
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416413 in desktopcouch "Create login details on initial desktopcouch setup" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416413
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402736 in lazr-js "Buttons seem not hooked up to js in IE8" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402736
<teknico> DONE: asked on #rhinos about js widgets for dynamic form handling, talked with jblount and markgsaye about the new contacts web ui (#399664), work on adding and editing contacts (#406315)
<teknico> TODO: more work on adding and editing contacts
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424023 in desktopcouch "Crash dump on 'couchdb' invocation" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424023
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: vds
<vds> DONE: still investigated log problems, a lot of code review
<vds> TODO: still try to fix log problems, more review
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> urbanape: your turn
<urbanape> DONE: Worked more on bug #404193, bug # 396183, and bug #396186
<urbanape> TODO: See about running some of this in batch mode
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> CardinalFang is next.^C
<dobey> meh
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404193 in bindwood "bookmark records only partially added" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404193
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396186 in bindwood "Correctly observe Firefox bookmark manipulation events" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396186
<aquarius> statik, excellent, 427860 (the new patch from jasondavies) will be available soon?
<CardinalFang> DONE: Work on pairing and replication bugs.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Make pairing and replication work for desktopcouch.  Like, today.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: couchdb package is buggy, but we're getting that fixed.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, is there anything I can do to help with what you're doing?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, if you want to take the bug of setting auth to be forced on, that would help.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, no worries
<dobey> la la la
<aquarius> CardinalFang, wouldn't mind a brief discussion with you and thisfred about how, if you have time
<statik> dobey's turn?
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Finished #403243 #419365, Fixed #397331 #420964
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Finish complicated rollout, Release 0.95.0
<dobey> 〠 BLCK: None.
<jblount> dobey: Thanks!
<statik> man i need better icons for my bullet items
<jblount> MEETING ENDS
<dobey> heh
<aquarius> urbanape, did you see verterok's bug about his bindwood DB being 3GB? :)
<CardinalFang> Rawk.
<statik> aquarius, can I call you real quick about the bzr 2a stuff? dobey, can i call you a bit later about these depressing UI changes?
<dobey> the postal face character is kind of big
<aquarius> statik, yes, absolutely
<thisfred> aquarius: I don't want to sound slutty, but I'm available
<dobey> sure
<statik> CardinalFang, yes, you will have a new couchdb package today that has whatever is in 0.10.x svn
<dobey> assuming 'later' is 'when i'm actually awake'
<thisfred> aquarius:  although: we have a skype thing in 7 mins right?
<aquarius> thisfred, s'pose we do, yeah
<aquarius> CardinalFang's not in that though
<urbanape> aquarius, yes, were you not here in in channel when we were talking about it?
<urbanape> seems kinda crazy.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I think it's just a matter of making a new file and  updating setup.py to install it, yes?
<urbanape> for ~34 bookmarks.
<urbanape> verterok, are you making modifications to your bookmarks? Like, a lot?
<verterok> urbanape: no, *but* I have the delicious extension (I don't know what that thing is doing :) )
<urbanape> I wonder if it creates local copies of your delicious bookmarks.
<thisfred> I think it does
<thisfred> still. 3GB
<verterok> urbanape: I don'y see the delicious bookmarks in the FF bookmarks
<verterok> *don't
<urbanape> are they in the bookmarks menu?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, not quite, because we need the tests to pick it up too
<verterok> urbanape: no
<aquarius> CardinalFang, thisfred, and that's the bit where I'm not sure of the best way to do it.
<verterok> urbanape: I moved the bindwood couchdb to a bigger partition, let me know if I can help getting some info from it
<urbanape> k, I'm installing it locally and I'll see if it pumps mine up.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, thisfred, we could obviously have the code which constructs the couch exec line be different if you're running the tests, but I really don't like having tested code not be live code :(
<verterok> urbanape: I installed it ~ 1 week ago (maybe 2)
<urbanape> verterok, do you see more than your 34 bookmarks in your local couch db web view?
<verterok> urbanape: how do I view my local couchdb view? :)
<thisfred> aquarius: me either but it's not always avoidable
<thisfred> and if it's the same file, the location doesn't matter that much right?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, We can make the INI creator write the same details.  Write INI to a temp file.  Concat them both to make the user's config file.
<CardinalFang> I have no better idea.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, but then that code will get run even if you're *not* running the tests
<CardinalFang> Yes?  We always want auth on.
<urbanape> verterok, if there's nothing personal in it, would be you willing to send your bookmarks.couch to me?
<aquarius> verterok, xdg-open $HOME/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<urbanape> I haven't (yet) seen anything bloating from installing the delicious extension
<verterok> urbanape: np, only my bookmarks?  but it's 2.6GB :)
<verterok> aquarius: thanks
<aquarius> I bet it'll gzip fantastically though ;)
<verterok> aquarius: I'll try :)
<teknico> aquarius, it's still going to be 30MB at least :-)
<aquarius> mm, true enough :)
<urbanape> put it in UbuntuOne and share it with me
<aquarius> ha!
<verterok> jej
<urbanape> I hear it's good for that kind of thing
<verterok> aquarius: looks like my local couchdb isn't running
<aquarius> verterok, dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<aquarius> although bindwood should have started it up for you, weirdly
<verterok> aquarius: I uninstalled bindwood :/
<aquarius> sensible :)
<verterok> aquarius, urbanape: ok, I'm looking my local couchdb bookmarks view
<verterok> 532 rows
<urbanape> so, the display view will filter the contents to only show those with valid URIs
<urbanape> wow
<urbanape> and I'm willing to bet each of those has a couple revisions?
<verterok> urbanape: the info the main view: size=2.6Gb, num of docs=532, update seq=61530
<urbanape> yeah, 61530 revisions
<urbanape> wowzers.
<urbanape> aquarius, do we want to hold onto all revisions?
<urbanape> is there a pack gesture you can make for Couch?
<aquarius> yes (couch cleans them up). We do not want to create extra revisions when we don't need to though :)
<CardinalFang> Erh, how many revisions are exactly the same?
<urbanape> aquarius, yeah, I'm trying to suss out using batch operations for our bookmark manipulations.
<verterok> urbanape: I have a lot of docs for "toolbarFolder" that are deleted
<urbanape> to also keep down on the amount of round-tripping.
<aquarius> batch ops won't help -- it sounds like we're overwriting a doc with the very same identical doc if it hasn't changed :)
<urbanape> but it's a no op when we push bookmarks when the bookmark already exists
<aquarius> do we actually make it a no-op? or are we expecting couch to do so? because it sounds like it doesn't
<aquarius> verterok, try going to http://localhost:(couchport)/bookmarks/_compact ?
<verterok> ok
<urbanape> we only save the doc to couch if it doesn't exist already.
<urbanape> we do a query on its local uuid.
<urbanape> if it's found we skip.
<urbanape> did you make a copy first?
<aquarius> urbanape, I suspect that that's what we *think* we do :)
<verterok> aquarius: {"error":"method_not_allowed","reason":"Only POST allowed"}
<urbanape> well, if you view the bookmarks database itself, there's a link for Compact Database...
<verterok> aquarius: I have a "Compact Database.." link in _utils/database.html?bookmarks
<verterok> urbanape: exactly :)
<verterok> ooh, taht's better, 0.6MB!
<aquarius> rawk
<verterok> *that's
<urbanape> but did you make a copy first?
<urbanape> I wouldn't mind dissecting it a bit
<verterok> urbanape: errr... no :/
<urbanape> hrm.
<aquarius> verterok, right, file a bug which says: desktopcouch should add a cron job to compact its databases. :)
<verterok> urbanape: I can install bindwood again :)
<urbanape> heh
<urbanape> what aquarius said, though.
<verterok> urbanape: I'll install it an let you know when it grows again
<verterok> aquarius: instead of compacting, shouldn't this be avoided or at least minimize the noop changes?  (my contacts db is ~1MB)
<aquarius> verterok, yes. :)
<aquarius> but we should compact too
<verterok> ok
<urbanape> so, part of it is we should be doing these records creations in a batch, otherwise we get a separate revision for bookmark creation and every subsequent property change.
<urbanape> and I'll double check the no-op
<urbanape> batch ops will help at least in that regard. One record for a newly created bookmark.
<aquarius> mm, true
<verterok> aquarius: filed Bug #427905
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427905 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch should add a cron job to compact its databases" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427905
<verterok> thanks guys!
<aquarius> glad someone noticed that. pitti would have had us executed ;)
<CardinalFang> aquarius,  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/404087  What's left to do?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404087 in desktopcouch "Add pairing of desktop Couches to desktopcouch-tools" [Medium,In progress]
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I think, once everything's landed, nothing?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, you assigned it to me, and I have no idea.
<aquarius> ok, CardinalFang, thisfred, what code are we still *writing* as opposed to code that's written and not merged?
<aquarius> I need to do the ini file turn-on-oauth stuff
<aquarius> I think maybe we should concentrate on getting everything outstanding merged?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, thisfred, I'm using "Fix Committed" to mean committed to trunk.
<thisfred> right
<aquarius> that's useful
<CardinalFang> http://bit.ly/rZRVe
<thisfred> aquarius: so you're going to do that for server an desktopcouch both, or just dc?
<aquarius> thisfred, just DC, because I'll be putting files in /etc and so on
<thisfred> I'm doing the server side only, but we should coordinate,  obviously
<aquarius> I am assuming that the server will have differences in the ini files
<thisfred> aquarius: yeah, so that was what I meant on the call: I'm working on having the cloud end authenticated only and adding an admin user there
<aquarius> *nod* gotcha
<CardinalFang> So, Bug #397663 and Bug #404087  -- I'm on it.  There's the bug of paired not showing up in the list.  Once that's fixed in trunk, I'll mark both  Fix Committed .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397663 in desktopcouch "make pairing program update couchdb" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397663
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404087 in desktopcouch "Add pairing of desktop Couches to desktopcouch-tools" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404087
<thisfred> ok, ubuntu insist that I reboot after upgrade, back in a sec
<aquarius> kenvandine, ping
<aquarius> CardinalFang, are you knowledgeable about the desktopcouch deb packages?
<urbanape> aquarius, is our desktop couch actually replicating out to the cloud yet?
<aquarius> urbanape, not yet
<urbanape> verterok, did you manually set up replication with another instance?
<verterok> urbanape: no, I not even touched anything related to  desktopcouch, just installed it and bindwood
<urbanape> k
<CardinalFang> aquarius, yes.
<kenvandine> aquarius, pong
<CardinalFang> aquarius, that is to say, I know .deb, and I'm responsible for the packaging.  I don't know if I'm actually knowledgeable yet.
<urbanape> verterok, you said some of those bookmarks represent bookmarks that you'd deleted previously?
<urbanape> I think I see a spot ripe for that kind of churn in the code.
<verterok> urbanape: no, not me. looking at the document attributes they are deleted
<aquarius> CardinalFang, kenvandine: couple of questions for you on packaging, then. If I want to add a new file which will end up as /etc/desktopcouch/auth.ini when installed, where should I put it in our source tree? Which changes shoudl I make to the packaging branch to include it? Should it live in /etc/desktopcouch, or somewhere else when installed?
<urbanape> well, they only get marked deleted if you delete them locally
<verterok> urbanape: and also a lot of duplicates
<kenvandine> aquarius, you need to put it anywhere and make sure setup.py knows how to install it
<urbanape> duplicates are interesting. That would suggest that the uuids are getting ignored/not found/skewed
<CardinalFang> aquarius, yes, /etc/desktopcouch/
<kenvandine> now that we have reverted to the old school distutils :)
<aquarius> kenvandine, right, so you don't care where it is in the source tree, I just pick somewhere and then tell setup.py about it? winner. :)
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> :)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Everything is driven by setup.py, as kenvandin- said.
<verterok> urbanape: I have "{    "Firefox": {;        "uuid": "{4f428ff6-2a16-4a92-aae5-94723135c896}",;        "list": "toolbarFolder";    }" more than once
<aquarius> and I should be using /etc/desktopcouch rather than /etc/default/desktopcouch or /etc/xdg/desktopcouch or similar?
<verterok> urbanape: all deleted=true
<CardinalFang> not /etc/default!
<aquarius> see, this is why I'm asking ;)
<CardinalFang> aquarius,  /etc/desktopcouch/default.ini  is best,
<aquarius> /etc/xdg/desktopcouch would be interesting, actually. We could have it load all ini files in XDG folders for desktopcouch.
<verterok> urbanape: I can send you the compacted DB if it helps you to debug this
<aquarius> and then the tests would just add an extra folder from the source tree to the xdg folders
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I don't know enough about the philosopy of XDG to answer about it.
<aquarius> that's the way I'm going to do it, I think, unless someone has a big reason for me to not do it that way?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I know  /etc/desktopcouch/  is right.
<CardinalFang> There may be something else that is just as right, but I do not know about it.
<aquarius> *nod*
<aquarius> I think the xdg folders are a good idea
<aquarius> thisfred, where you check for a couch version and then do different chaining flag things depending on what the version is...why?
<thisfred> aquarius: we no longer need that, actually: this was for when we had different versions on the server and in the developer deps
<thisfred> the -C was for 0.9
<thisfred> let's kill it
<aquarius> ok, I'll kill it in my branch
<urbanape> kenvandine, you got a sec?
<kenvandine> sure
<urbanape> so, you were one who reported early on about the not-quite-all-the-way-there bookmark records.
<urbanape> how do you normally make bookmarks?
<urbanape> bookmark this page?
<kenvandine> yes
<urbanape> or create a new, blank bookmark
<urbanape> okay
<kenvandine> i did both i think
<urbanape> yeah, that's why. I see it now.
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> :)
<urbanape> so, Firefox does different things for the different ways you can create a bookmark.
<urbanape> I kinda want to throw it off the room.
<urbanape> roof.
<urbanape> okay, I think I've sussed out the extent to which need belt, suspenders, and maybe some double-sided tape. And maybe staples.
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> cool
<verterok> urbanape: oh, I forgot to mention thet I use two profiles in FF
 * aquarius pushes lp:~sil/desktopcouch/load-many-ini-files for review :)
<urbanape> verterok, how many bookmarks in each profile? Or was the 34 total for the two?
<urbanape> aquarius, do we anticipate making schemas for things like folders and separators?
<urbanape> they seem common enough motifs for bookmark management
<verterok> urbanape: don't know, let me check
<urbanape> Guess I can come up with faky record types in the mean while.
<aquarius> every record needs a record type; every record type should have a schema. So, yes, if separators get stored in the DB
<urbanape> If we're going to preserve the real structure of bookmarks, we'll need to account for them, yes.
<aquarius> are they firefox-specific?
<aquarius> folders may not be -- separators might be, though.
<urbanape> Conceptually? I don't think so.
<urbanape> dunno, though. Safari support separators of some sort
<urbanape> I'm sure Opera does
<aquarius> i.e., should there be a separator document, or should some bookmarks have an application_annotations.Bindwood.separator_after_me = true ?
<urbanape> I'd say former
<aquarius> kk, sounds good
<urbanape> since it has its own index (at least as far as Firefox is concerned)
<aquarius> every time I think "create a new record type" I am trying to teach myself to think "is this something that other people will use" just so I don't forget :)
<aquarius> kenvandine, CardinalFang, I'd appreciate a review from one of you two on lp:~sil/desktopcouch/load-many-ini-files to confirm that I've done the setup.py stuff correctly, because I don't know how to test that
<verterok> urbanape: default bookmarks, plus the ones that bindwood synchronized :)
<urbanape> yeah, because it doesn't know (yet) about multiple profiles
<urbanape> but I wonder if that accounts for some of the duplicates.
<verterok> possibly
<CardinalFang> aquarius, revno 60 doesn't do what it says on the tin.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I mean, 59.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Ah!  Nevermind.  I found it.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, it does, doesn't it? what does it do then?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I'd be happier if the setup saver-of-XDG-files found the location the same way as the loader of files does.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, not sure I understood that
<CardinalFang> aquarius, How do you know that  xdg.BaseDirectory.load_config_paths()  loads from /etc/xdg/... ?
<aquarius> because that's defined by Ubuntu
<CardinalFang> Is there no way to use  xdg.BaseDirectory  in setup.py?
<aquarius> there is, but that doesn't help.
<aquarius> because it will tell you what xdg_config_paths is set to on the build machine, not the installation machine
<aquarius> deb packages don't have a good way, as far as I know, of saying "install this file in the system xdg folder, even if the lunatic who runs this computer has changed where the system xdg folder is"
<aquarius> because you are Not Supposed To Change It
<aquarius> in the same way, you can rename /etc to /Settings if you're a nutter, but it'll break deb installation :)
<CardinalFang> setup.py is bigger than Ubuntu.
<aquarius> hang on, just so I understand this -- setup.py gets run at build time, yes? not installation time?
<dobey> setup.py is run to do builds and installs
<aquarius> or ar eyou thinking that people will grab the package and use setup.py to install it on random platforms?
<aquarius> does XDG even exist on other platforms?
<dobey> not really
<dobey> i mean, using XDG on other platforms is doable
<aquarius> I mean, yeah, it's XD, for cross-desktop, but it ain't X enough to work on Windows, I don't think
<dobey> but doesn't necessarily make sense
<dobey> it'll work on windows
<dobey> well, it'll work on cygwin
<dobey> i don't know about windows without cygwin
<aquarius> I'm happy to change setup.py to dynamically pick up the system XDG folder rather than hardcode it, if people think it's a good idea.
<urbanape> aquarius, I don't think we need (just yet) specs for folder and separator.
<dobey> but why would you need it during setup.py anyway?
<urbanape> I'm happy coming up with generic records for that. If it comes up, we can migrate later on, yeah?
<dobey> aquarius: hrmm, i think the spec is broken
<dobey> (xdg basedir spec)
<dobey> what a mess
<aquarius> dobey, CardinalFang's issue is: at the moment, setup.py hardcodes the system XDG folder (/etc/xdg/desktop-couch) rather than working it out, which will break if you use setup.py on another platform which defines the XDG base folder to be something else
<dobey> aquarius: no. the spec is broken
<dobey> aquarius: (and distutils/setuptools not providing a way to do sysconfdir is also broken)
<aquarius> I think: that's just the same with all our other setup.py stuff, which merrily hardcodes /usr/share/dbus-1/services and so on, and so it is not worth changing
<aquarius> dobey, sysconfdir would be /etc
<CardinalFang> aquarius, my complaint is that you're using two different ways of referring to a file.
<dobey> well /usr/share isn't hardcoded. distutils/setuptools supports using a different prefix for that
<aquarius> CardinalFang, so your proposed solution is, instead of hardcoding '/etc/xdg/desktop-couch/' in setup.py, use xdg.BaseDirectory.load_config_paths{"desktop-couch")[-1] ?
<Claudinux> someone can help me? ubuntuone-client don't connect to my account
<dobey> aquarius: anyone who breaks their system by saying XDG_CONFIG_DIRS doesn't include /etc/xdg deserves what they get... which is a broken system
<aquarius> dobey, ah, people on Windows, for example, won't include /etc/xdg.
<CardinalFang> aquarius,  zdg.BaseDirectory.save_config_path()  is what you want.  It's the sister of the load_config_paths() that you're using.
<dobey> Claudinux: what version of the package?
<dobey> aquarius: people on windows, for example, don't use XDG :)
<aquarius> CardinalFang, nope. save_config_path is for finding a user-writable folder to put config in.
<dobey> aquarius: XDG spec is broken on windows anyway, because it requires : be the path spearator
<dobey> aquarius: which doesn't work when your paths include :
<dobey> aquarius: setup.py should install to /etc/xdg/whatever
<aquarius> CardinalFang, It finds one, and only one, path, i.e., $HOME/.config/programname (or on my machine $HOME/Applications/Settings/programname), and creates it if it doesn't exist. It's not for finding all the config folders on your machine; that's exactly what load_config_paths is for
<Claudinux> 0.94.0 on karmic alpha 5 dobey
<aquarius> and what I want to do is iterate through all the config paths
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Alright, you win.
<dobey> aquarius, CardinalFang: you are never going to find where to put the file during install, by parsing an env var that is a list.
<aquarius> I admit that setup.py hardcodes /etc/xdg/desktop-couch and *assumes* that later on load_config_paths will find that path, but that's an invariant on Ubuntu. Off ubuntu it might be a problem, though. I'll add a comment.
<dobey> aquarius: it's a problem because the spec is broken.
<dobey> (as is setuptools/distutils)
<aquarius> how is it broken?
<dobey> Claudinux: the firefox window never pops up?
<dobey> aquarius: because the spec says to only use /etc/xdg when the env var is not set
<aquarius> dobey, what should it say?
<dobey> aquarius: when what it should say, is that /etc/xdg is ALWAYS THE LAST PLACE TO LOOK
<dobey> (it should do similar for XDG_DATA_DIRS as well)
<Claudinux> dobey i can use ubuntuone with web interface without problems
<dobey> Claudinux: yes. but when you click on the ubuntu one icon, you never get the "authorize my computer" window in your browser?
<Claudinux> no dobey it don't work, don't do nothing
<dobey> Claudinux: does "grep 301 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log" give you a bunch of output?
<dobey> Claudinux: i suspect so
<dobey> Claudinux: this is a known issue, due to our moving the domain to one.ubuntu.com from ubuntuone.com, and is fixed in the beta builds already, and will be fixed in 0.95.0 when it is uploaded for karmic later today, after we deploy a new server
<Claudinux> dobey, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/269263/
<dobey> Claudinux: as i suspected :)
<dobey> Claudinux: you can either install the update from the beta PPA by adding it to your sources, or you can wait for the 0.95.0 release/update to show up in karmic sometime within the next 24 hours or so
<dobey> ok, must go get lunch myself
<dobey> bbiab
<Claudinux> thanks dobey
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Okay:  my review:  remove those "chain =" lines at the top of couch_chain_ini  .  sort the output of os.listdir() and add a space after the comma.  Use  ini_files.extend() instead of adding.
<Claudinux> i think i wait the release/update dobey :)
<aquarius> I didn't sort the output of os.listdir because I'm not sure that loading files in alphabetical order is a worthwhile thing to do. YOu think it is?
<aquarius> also, isn't somelist += [other, list] just the same as somelist.extend([other, list]) under the covers?
<CardinalFang> Well, order seems to matter, yes?   I can't imagine random is good.
<aquarius> yeah, I just couldn't think of a good order :) but you're right
<aquarius> pushed
<CardinalFang> aquarius, as for l.extend()  I do not know the internals.
<aquarius> I changed it, anyway; I'm not wedded to += :)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, do you have a problem with me combining those two views in finding the paired servers?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, oh, byserver and byservicename? Not if you think it'll be less confusing. How are you planning to do it?
<leftyfb> I have installed ubuntuone on karmic ... it never asked to add a computer. How do I do that after the fact?
<leftyfb> and it keeps saying it crashed
<leftyfb> although it's still running
<CardinalFang> leftyfb, there are two programs.  Are both still running?
<leftyfb> leftyfb   3431     1  1 12:46 ?        00:00:01 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet
<leftyfb> leftyfb   3433     1  1 12:46 ?        00:00:01 /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<CardinalFang> Yep.
<leftyfb> well, this time when it crashed I picked to restart it
<leftyfb> no crash again so far
<leftyfb> but I still can't add my computer
<leftyfb> shouldn't this option be in the preferences or menu?
<verterok> leftyfb: what version do you have installed?
<leftyfb>  0.94.0-0ubuntu1
<verterok> leftyfb: this is a known issue, due to our moving the domain to one.ubuntu.com from ubuntuone.com, and is fixed in the beta builds already,  and will be fixed in 0.95.0 when it is uploaded for karmic later today, after we deploy a new serve
<verterok> *server
<verterok> as dobey said ^
<verterok> leftyfb: he also pointed: "you can either install the update from the beta PPA by adding it to your sources, or you can wait for the 0.95.0 release/update to  show up in karmic sometime within the next 24 hours or s
<leftyfb> I just got here, missed anything dobey said
<leftyfb> ok, i'll try the ppa
<verterok> leftyfb: that's why I'm copying it :)
<aquarius> CardinalFang, are you fixing the problem where already-paired local servers don't show in the already-paired box inside the existing pair-with-oauth branch, or in a new branch?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, if you're doing it in a new branch, then I'll approve pair-with-oauth -- I don't want to leave it as need fixing and then leave, meaning that you can't merge it
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I am just testing it now.  Give me 3 minutes, please, and then pull pair-with-oauth
<aquarius> CardinalFang, no worries, I shall wait :)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, pushed
<aquarius> hrm, still isn't showing paired servers in the bottom pane :(
<aquarius> I'll wait a little in case the push hadn't taken effect
<thisfred> aquarius: we need to make some changes to desktopcouch: once again it will break the server if deployed as is,
<aquarius> thisfred, kk
<thisfred> aquarius: the OAuthCapableServer uses local_files
<thisfred> I think
<aquarius> thisfred, it does, to find the oauth tokens
<thisfred> aquarius: right, that will not work on the server, I think
<thisfred> so we maybe need to initialize that with an oauth_get function
<thisfred> or make a different OAuthCapableServer, and make that class configurable in CouchDatabase
<aquarius> thisfred, that code will be totally different on the server, though?
<thisfred> not sure
<thisfred> aquarius: o wait we subclass couchdatabase anyway
<aquarius> CardinalFang, aha, it works now. Why does it show the zeroconf ID in the pane? Users don't have to care about that, do they?
<aquarius> thisfred, we do indeed
<thisfred> We do not call the super __init__ so we can do it there
<thisfred> never mind me
<thisfred> :)
<thisfred> eh no
<thisfred> we do call super
<CardinalFang> aquarius, no, I just have nothing else to show.  Want just a hostname?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I think so, yeah. User-visible stuff should only be things that are relevant to users
<aquarius> I wonder about even removing the .local off the end?
<aquarius> so it's just the computer name
<aquarius> thisfred, we need to call super, otherwise it ain't a couchdatabase ;)
<urbanape> aquarius, I know you've got your hair on fire with stuff but fixing Bindwood is raising questions about some of our assumptions. If you get a spare minute later today before you sign off, I'd like to bend your ear a bit.
<thisfred> aquarius: yeah, so we need to modify couchdatabase's ini to take a server class
<thisfred> I think that
<thisfred> s the easiest
<aquarius> urbanape, go for it.
 * thisfred makes trivial branch
<thisfred> and once again I was tricked into doing dc stuff
<urbanape> aquarius, so, two things off the bat: Should we promote uuid to a top-level bookmark attribute? Seems like any consumer/producer is going to want/need to uniquely resolve bookmark records.
<aquarius> urbanape, is uuid generated by bindwood? top-level attributes need to be shared by Bindwood and some Bindwood-equivalent that some other dude writes for Chrome, for example
<urbanape> yes, but the uuid standard is, well, pretty standard.
<urbanape> saying "Each bookmark will have a unique id. If your system does not provide one with the granularity of uuid, we suggest you create one to use as a foreign key."
<thisfred> ok, that was easy. You might want to merge this into your branch, aquarius: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/desktopcouch/configurable-server-class/+merge/11615 and fix the inevitable conflict
<thisfred> also CardinalFang trunk is broken, correct? with that get_uri import?
<urbanape> but in answer to your question, yes, Bindwood establishes the uuid for bookmarks, albeit with Firefox's uuid service.
<kenvandine> aquarius, setup.py looks fine
<aquarius> urbanape, it needs to be clear that you must not use an ID which is generated by the browser itself, is the thing
<kenvandine> but i think you need to add the ini file to MANIFEST.in
<kenvandine> aquarius, yeah... you do
<urbanape> yeah, I agree. Unless the browser does The Right Thing and actually internally identifies things that way, and won't reuse ids between profiles/instances.
<urbanape> aquarius, it's probably not a big deal, but I did think it was worth chatting about.
<aquarius> urbanape, more that if you assume that the unique ID is your browser internal ID, you'll be screwed if you try in BindChrome to load a bookmark that was saved by Bindwood, becaus eit'll already have a unique ID set and you don't get to change it
<aquarius> this is why I think that IDs should be browser-specific
<aquarius> rather than a top-level attribute
<aquarius> so each browser can attach its own ID to a given bookmark
<urbanape> fair enough
<urbanape> the other question that's arisen is about preserving hierarchy and ordering.
<urbanape> the somewhat braindead (although beneficial (more on which later)) behavior of Firefox when you move a bookmark is to generate a notification only for the bookmark being moved. However, all other bookmarks that were between, before, or after the bookmark in question also get their indexes updated.
<aquarius> kenvandine, I've put the file in the source tree as etc/xdg/desktop-couch/compulsory-auth.ini. Do I add it to MANIFEST.in as "include etc/xdg/desktop-couch/compulsory-auth.ini", or "include etc/*"?
<urbanape> so, what I wondered about was treating all bookmarks as leaf-level objects in Couch, but also persisting a manifest reflecting the hierarchy.
<kenvandine> "include etc/xdg/desktop-couch/compulsory-auth.ini"
<kenvandine> aquarius, ^^
<aquarius> cheers, kenneth :) pushed.
<thisfred> aquarius: what branch of dc should I use to ensure that I'm not writing code that will break?
<urbanape> among the downsides in that case (redundancy, more traffic of larger document payloads) is where in Couch would we store it? As a top level document, like the view? Even though it's also only pertinent to each browser.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I have it fixed here.  I'll be merging soon.
<aquarius> thisfred, erm. This is a question I am not totally sure about myself
<thisfred> I was afraid of that :)
<urbanape> unless we also want to preserve ordering and hierarchy between browsers as well (assuming they support folders and separators)
<aquarius> urbanape, maybe store as a tree? so each folder maintains an ordered MergeableList of its children?
<dobey> hrmm
<aquarius> thisfred, best place to work from is whatever CardinalFang's most recently touched, in my opinion. :)
<CardinalFang> (Not generally, natch!)
<thisfred> aquarius: ok, well, let's agree that CouchDatabase.__init__ has a new default argument server_class, with default value the Server (OauthCapable on your branch, regular on trunk) of your choice
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I pushed new revision.
<urbanape> aquarius, yeah, I'd represent it as just a JSON object tree
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Now, I'm storing the time we paired with the other end, and display it.
<aquarius> thisfred, clever
<aquarius> CardinalFang, clever
<urbanape> maybe a top-level "meta" document that had its own application_annotations object?
<aquarius> you're both clever :)
<aquarius> urbanape, hrm
<aquarius> urbanape, I'm not sure I like the idea of storing the structure separately from the bookmark records
<CardinalFang> aquarius, does your machine show itself in the listening-host list?
<aquarius> because then if you delete a bookmark you have to poke two documents
<CardinalFang> Mine does, and I don't yet know why.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, yes. (because I changed it to allow local.)
<leftyfb> does ubuntu one just go out on port 80?
<urbanape> yes, but if you delete a bookmark, you'd also need to update the index property of every other bookmark that came after it
<aquarius> CardinalFang, dbus_io.discover_services(add_service_to_list, remove_service_from_list, show_local=True)
<urbanape> 2 is better than N
<CardinalFang> Ah.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, in desktopcouch-pair. Change it to show_local=False, once we're happy :)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Rgr.
<aquarius> urbanape, ah, that's what I mean, you don't store an index property
<urbanape> how else do we preserve ordering?
<aquarius> urbanape, actually, hm. My way means that if you delete a bookmark you have to edit the bookmark record *and* its parent folder record.
<urbanape> you mean store the actual bookmarks in a tree in COuch?
<aquarius> nah, I meant that a bookmark-folder record contains a list of _ids of its children
<aquarius> (ids of the records of its children)
<aquarius> but I'm not sure that actually buys you much
<aquarius> and it makes it harder to reconstitute the tree
<aquarius> compared with your idea of One Tree Record To Rule Them All
<aquarius> good argument. I am convinced.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, thisfred, Okay, I'm almost happy with the pairing tool.  Review this branch, and I'll work on the network state machine closing later.
<urbanape> well, it's good to talk it through. Ta
<CardinalFang> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/pair-with-oauth/+merge/11576
<aquarius> bindwood has to become quite a lot cleverer at watching changes in that document, though :)
<urbanape> well, has to become clever at all. Currently it doesn't deal with any structure.
<aquarius> :)
<urbanape> well, here's one thing:
 * aquarius approves pair-with-oauth
<urbanape> if we have a handy-dandy JSON object comparator, we can make the pullBookmarks only pull the manifest and check it against a cached local copy.
<urbanape> then we only have to pull one document + any that have changed
<urbanape> versus all of them.
<aquarius> can't do that, because the manifest won't change if you change the title of a bookmark
<urbanape> good point
<aquarius> because the manifest records structure, and the structure hasn't altered
<urbanape> yup
<aquarius> which is a shame because that was a good idea :)
<urbanape> okay, I think I've got a handle on this now. Thanks
 * urbanape goes heads-down again
<CardinalFang> thisfred, new desktopcouch trunk for you.
<thisfred> wicked
<aquarius> thisfred, remember that the OAuthCapableServer stuff is from dc-records-oauth, which won't work until we have a new Couch with the design-docs fix.
<aquarius> but! once we have that new couch, dc-records-oauth should Just Work, I think
<aquarius> (it is difficult to test this)
<aquarius> and then load-many-ini-files turns on compulsory oauth
<thisfred> aquarius: yeah, I won't propose my cloud server branch quite yet
<thisfred> CardinalFang: Using saved parent location: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/desktopcouch/trunk/
<thisfred> No revisions to pull.
<thisfred> you lied :'(
<thisfred> or bazaar did
 * CardinalFang shrugs.
<CardinalFang> It's in the intertubes.
<thisfred> why I oughtta! (wrings intertubes)
<CardinalFang> thisfred, it just took 10 minutes.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: yep, goddit
<thisfred> lazy pigeons
<thisfred> my next venture is going to be TCP over lightning
<dobey> i tried that once
<dobey> but i ended up in 1955 with a HOST_UNREACHABLE error
<thisfred> whatever you do, don't kiss her, dobey! ;)
<thisfred> also, if you ever end up going the other way, bring me back one of those floating skateboards
<causasui> All right, funny question. I installed ubuntu one. Now how the heck do I run it?
<jblount> causasui: It may already be running, what does 'ps aux | grep ubuntuone' in a terminal reveal?
<causasui> nothing
<jblount> causasui: Do you have a 'Ubuntu One' item in your menu under Applications > Internet ?
<causasui> no :|
<causasui> what's the name of the package in the repository?
<jblount> 'ubuntuone-client-gnome'
<jblount> Are you running Jaunty or Karmic?
<aquarius> dobey, can I get a re-review of lp:~sil/desktopcouch/load-many-ini-files? I've moved the etc/xdg folder a bit, as requested.
 * dobey stabs launchpad with a glowing red branding iron
<dobey> aquarius: in 5 years when launchpad is done updating itself, i'll look at it again, yeah :)
<aquarius> :)
<dobey> causasui: how did you install ubuntu one?
<causasui> jblount: jautny
<causasui> jaunty8
<causasui> well what do you know, it wasnt installed weird
<jblount> causasui: dobey made some rocking insta-installer packages for Jaunty, you can get the low down here: http://ubuntuone.com/support/installation
<jblount> It basically amounts to 1. install ppa, 2. install software, 3. be awesome.
<causasui> jblount: I just installed it from the repo and it worked. I guess I was hallucinating the last time I did that
<jblount> causasui: Happens to the best of us :)
<causasui> all right, how do I sync this thing
<leftyfb> ok, there needs to be some other way to get to the preferences window. By default, after you get it all going, it sets itself to not show the icon unless changes are being update. Other than that, there's no way to get to the preferences.
<jblount> leftyfb: Agreed, any ideas for a way to make this work?
<leftyfb> maybe if it's already running, clicking the icon from the internet menu would bring up preferences. Or put a second icon in the preferences menu.
<leftyfb> also, a totally separate idea for installations, add link to the folder to the places menu might be nice
<leftyfb> %s/link/a link/
<jblount> leftyfb: That's a good thought. I think we have a bug describing a similar interaction, and I agree that it's irritating to not be able to get at the prefences (although I like that the icon hides itself when inactive)
<jblount> leftyfb: There was a link in the places menu when the software was running before, I'm not sure if that was taken out on purpose, or if it was a regression.
<jblount> dobey: ^^ ?
<dobey> que
<jblount> dobey: places link for ubuntu one folder?
<leftyfb> oh, I see it, it's in bookmarks
<dobey> it's still there
<leftyfb> hm
<leftyfb> maybe add it as it's own?
<dobey> if you have a lot of bookmarks though, they get compacted into a subfolder
<jblount> dobey: I thought so, but didn't want to speak out of turn.
<leftyfb> ah
<dobey> leftyfb: we're not a "disk" so we don't show up as a "Place" as you're thinking of
<aquarius> thisfred, bah, dc-records-oauth *still* fails, even with the new couch, with couchdb.client.ServerError: (500, ('unknown_error', 'function_clause')), whatever the hell that is. :(
<leftyfb> well, you sort of are. Instead of local disk or removable disk, you're a cloud disk :)
<thisfred> aquarius: ouch
<aquarius> thisfred, yeah, exactly. :(
<jblount> leftyfb: One of the things we really like about Ubuntu One is that your stuff isn't stored in some weird one-off format. It's just a folder on your computer that we magically sync up to the storage space you have on our servers.
<thisfred> that sounds like they didn't test very well. OAuth sucks for testing... :(
<causasui> all right, I got files in the Ubuntu One folder, how do I sync this thing?
<aquarius> thisfred, I agree entirely
<thisfred> aquarius: lemme see if jasondavies is there
<aquarius> thisfred, how much will you hate me if I leave you in charge of this? :(
<thisfred> and that would be a no.
<thisfred> on both counts :)
<jblount> causasui: There isn't a 'sync' button, if you copied files into ~/Ubuntu One/ they should start syncing.
<jblount> causasui: Do you see the logo in the notification area?
<dobey> leftyfb: but we're not a disk to the system. we're a regular folder
<aquarius> dobey, oi! what are you still not happy about? although I appreciate the approve :)
<thisfred> aquarius: I'll see what I can do
<aquarius> thisfred, cheers, pal
<dobey> aquarius: empty directories
<aquarius> dobey, which empty directories?
<dobey> aquarius: config/ is empty. it contains only a subdirectory
<dobey> aquarius: but i see why it's that way, as the code looks in foo/desktop-couch/
<aquarius> dobey, that's the way xdg works; you give it the CONFIG_DIR and then it looks in it for an "appname" dir.
<dobey> well that's the way your code works
<aquarius> to avoid that I'd need to monkeypatch xdg.BaseDirectory.
<dobey> you're abusing xdg to make your tests work, yes
<dobey> :)
<aquarius> I certainly am not abusing it :)
<aquarius> that's how it's meant to be used ;)
<aquarius> your point is noted, mind :)
<dobey> it's not meant to be used in tests like that, really
<leftyfb> dobey: I agree that it's a nice feature to not show up unless there's activity, but I do think there should be an easy way to get at the preferences menu if you want to change things... without having to throw a tmp file to get it to show up
<dobey> it's meant to be used by active-running systems, and wasn't designed around unit testing code in source trees :)
<dobey> leftyfb: yeah it's a bug
<aquarius> not really, I admit, but if you have code that reads things from the xdg folders, then unless you do something like that in tests, it's going to read from your *actual* xdg folders, which makes testing impossible.
<dobey> aquarius: you should be mocking xdg
<dobey> that's what mocker is for :)
<leftyfb> dobey: how does this work on headless systems? Can you add a machine on the command line?
<aquarius> dobey, I did an assessment, and it turns out that mocking xdg is exactly 2.8 million times more work ;-)
<dobey> leftyfb: not exactly, since oauth requires browser interaction
<dobey> aquarius: then in 3 years when you finishe, you would have gotten paid really well for it :)
 * aquarius grins
<aquarius> go team!
<aquarius> right, I'm going away now. Have a good weekend, all
<thisfred> aquarius: you only tested with our package right, not the 0.10 branch?
<aquarius> thisfred, with the latest package
<aquarius> which is up to date, I believe, with the 010 branch
<thisfred> right, I'll test with the branch to make sure our packaging didn't break anything
<thisfred> before I start stamping my foot in #couchdb
<dobey> leftyfb: and i don't think gnome-keyring works without X
<aquarius> thisfred, cheers
<aquarius> ttfn, all
<leftyfb> dobey: so are there any plans to come up with alternate solutions to use ubuntuone on servers?
<dobey> leftyfb: there is upstream work on having a cross-desktop keyring, which would solve most of the issues
<dobey> leftyfb: we'd just need a way to do the auth and get the token in the keyring, without X
<causasui> jblount: yeah I see the logo
<jblount> causasui: That probably means something is going on, does hovering over it give any further info?
<causasui> jblount: "Updating files..." so I guess this thing runs automatically?
<jblount> causasui: u1sdtool --current-transfers
<jblount> ^^ that may also prove useful
<jblount> causasui: Yeah, basically you put stuff in ~/Ubuntu One/ and the client software keeps it in sync on our servers. You may already be able to see some stuff at http://ubuntuone.com
<causasui> jblount: Spiffy, thanks. Now when I get this integrated with conky it will rock
<jblount> causasui: :)
<statik> causasui, please blog some screenshots if you get that working with conky
<dobey> causasui: if you left-click on the tray icon, it says "Updating M of N files."
<urbanape> ARGH
<urbanape> answers lead to questions!
<urbanape> so, trying to handle the profile - it occurs to me: Without prior syncing of profiles, there's no easy way to ensure that profiles on different machines correspond with each other.
<urbanape> they (ff) have removed the ability to get the profile's human-sensical name.
<urbanape> You can still get access to the randomly named directory where your profile exists, but that's, well, random. And isn't likely to be the same between machines.
<urbanape> however, I've streamlined the initial push of bookmarks, so they at least all get pushed correctly and intact now.
<stlsaint> hello?
<dobey> hi
<stlsaint> just wanted to check up on the latest news about ubuntu one!
<stlsaint> is there a final release date non beta
<CardinalFang> stlsaint, Well, we have about ten stages of stuff we want to do with it.  It's not like we have a hard-and-fast destination in mind
<CardinalFang> We'll be working on it for a while.
<CardinalFang> We have some stage-one stuff we hope will be ready for the release of Karmic release.
<stlsaint> CardinalFang, care to elaborate some?
#ubuntuone 2009-09-12
<leonel> Would be nice to have  Ubuntu One  Server Edition ..
<JanC> leonel: you mean like ubuntuone-client-tools or the UbuntuOne server software?
<leonel> ubuntuone-client
<leonel> just to have some files  sync with a  headless server
<leonel> my empty files bug is gone with yesterday  update on Jaunty
<JanC> ubuntuone-client-tools contains a commandline tool
<JanC> (but maybe you need the beta PPA for that)
<leonel> JanC: so this can be used on a headless server ?
<leonel> but the server I'd like to use is hardy .. do we have hardy debs ?
<JanC> I see no X11-related dependencies
<JanC> hm, actually, I see a dependency on gnome-keyring
<JanC> but I guess the developers would be able to answer that best I suppose
<CardinalFang> thisfred, are you around?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: yes, barely :)
<CardinalFang> thisfred, ah, me too.  Too much greek wine this evening.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I'm starting to look for those "authorization" headers you mention.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I merged aquarius' branch to trunk, just now.
<thisfred> I couldn't find anything in our code
<thisfred> I'm really starting to suspect httplib, but I'm not sure
<thisfred> OAuth + 301 is sort of a non everyday case I suspect
<CardinalFang> "grep -i" doesn't show "authorization", afaict.
<thisfred> maybe something downcases dict keys somewhere deep
<thisfred> be a stupid thing to do
<thisfred> but hard to find
<thisfred> But I don't think I can contribute anything more tonight. I might check back in over the weekend, if there's some spare cycles, but it's looking like a busy one.
<thisfred> so, I'm off, and I suggest you do the same ;)
<thisfred> later!
<starcraftman> hmmm, I seem to have a problem, anyone about?
<bobbob1016> I installed the ubuntu ppa deb, and ubuntuone-client-gnome, but I can't seem to find ubuntuone-client.  Any ideas?
<bobbob1016> ubuntuone ppa*
<CardinalFang> aquarius, check out that message I sent, "Errors in OAuth access to couch"
<aquarius> CardinalFang, will do
<aquarius> oooh, so it's httplib being stupid, huh?
<aquarius> so your oauth-http301-fix branch has dc-records-oauth in it?
<aquarius> still getting 401s on a load of the tests :(
<aquarius> CardinalFang, trial desktopcouch.records.tests.test_server.TestCouchDatabase.test_view_add_and_delete => 401 authentication required. :(
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Yes 'oauth-http301-fix' is your oauth + trunk + header "normalization".
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Rgr.  In, desktopcouch.records.tests.test_server , are all those ones that use views?
<CardinalFang> I'm not subverting the oauth stuff in the view code, am I?
<aquarius> could be that. I think some of it's deletes, too
<CardinalFang> desktopcouch.records.tests.test_couchgrid looks dismal.
<aquarius> I know almost nothing about the couchgrid stuff
<CardinalFang> Ditto.l
<rickspencer3> aquarius: is there any reference documentation of desktopcouch available?
<aquarius> rickspencer3, reference documentation for what? the API, or the infrastructure?
<rickspencer3> aquarius: the API
<aquarius> /usr/share/doc/python-desktopcouch-records/api/records.txt
<rickspencer3> aquarius: that's a start
<rickspencer3> thanks
<aquarius> np
 * CardinalFang hasn't been updating that doc lately.
 * CardinalFang upgrades other box to karmic to get some replication testing in.
<six110> I speak in italian or english?
<six110> sorry, in this channel, what language I must speak?
<Claudinux> english six110
<six110> thanks Claudinux. I have a problem with the Ubuntu one client, after reinstallation, it doesn't create the Ubuntu One and its subfolders
<CardinalFang> six110, we are not strict.  Use what you must.  You only have a problem if no one understands you.
<six110> and, in Ubuntu one webpage, I can't delete files/folders. What's happen?
<CardinalFang> six110,  $ ps x |grep ubuntuon[e]
<six110> simone@anz:~$ ps x |grep ubuntuon[e]
<six110>  1315 ?        Sl     0:01 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet
<six110> 15523 ?        Sl     0:42 /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<CardinalFang> six110,  $ u1sdtool --current-transfers
<six110> Current uploads: 0
<six110> Current downloads: 0
<CardinalFang> six110,  I don't know, offhand,  I'd start by looking in  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/  .
<CardinalFang> I'm AFK for a few hours.
<six110> ok... thanks
<six110> I write here some minutes ago... maybe I found the problem: I deleted "My Files" folder, this can be a mistake? But after re-installing but it doesn't create the missing folders?
#ubuntuone 2009-09-13
<tarun> question
<tarun> i uploaded a 68 mb file through the web-interface.. but it doesn't show on the webpage
<tarun> it does say though that # 68.0 MB of 2.0 GB Used (3.3%)
<Fanfare> Hi there
<Fanfare> on kubuntu install only ubuntuone-client or ubuntuone-client-gnome?
<Fanfare> last one allways crashes
<idyllic> hi, i am on Karmic Alpha 5. I am unable to add my computer to ubuone account. After start the client applet, I have a tray icon but right click then select connect does nothing.
<idyllic> hi, i am on Karmic Alpha 5. I am unable to add my computer to ubuone account. When I start the client applet, It doesn't bring up the page for me to add my computer.
<idyllic> hi, i am on Karmic Alpha 5. I am unable to add my computer to ubuone account. When I start the client applet, It doesn't bring up the page for me to add my computer.
<idyllic> hi, i am on Karmic Alpha 5. I am unable to add my computer to ubuone account. When I start the client applet, It doesn't bring up the page for me to add my computer.
<Skeptik> Hi, will it be possible to define a private storage area in ubuntu one ? I mean a storage on a server of my own accessible on the internet over ssh for exemple ...
<Fanfare> Hi folks.
<Fanfare> i guess ubuntuone should work on kubuntu too?
<dobey> hi Fanfare
<dobey> Fanfare: yes, it does. some people are using it
<dobey> Fanfare: though it requires a little bit of work, I suspect, as KDE doesn't run gnome-keyring by default
<Fanfare> ok, the docs are not that clear which client to use!
<Fanfare> i already added and signed the repo,
<dobey> well we only have one graphical interfaces at the moment
<Fanfare> and ubuntuone-client-gnome always crashes here.
<dobey> so if you want any GUI you'll need to use ubuntuone-client-applet to get it (or write some new UI)
<dobey> Fanfare: yes, presumably because you haven't got a running gnome-keyring-daemon
<dobey> Fanfare: you'll have to modify the session start-up to start gnome-keyring-daemon so that everything in the session gets its environment
<Fanfare> ok, thx investigating that.
<dobey> sure
<Fanfare> ok, first misunderstanding concerning FAQ and Doc: FAQ says install ubuntuone-client then follow #install step 3-5 which assumes u installed ubuntuone-client-gnome!
<dobey> please file a bug about that then. it probably didn't get updated when we changed the package naming
<dobey> anyway, i must go now
<dobey> later. and good luck with getting it running :)
<Fanfare> thx, bb
<rickspencer3> aquarius: I'm writing a little quick search utility ...
<rickspencer3> and storing search history with desktopcouch records
<rickspencer3> super easy!
<aquarius> rickspencer3, excellent!
<aquarius> that's how it *ought* to be, certainly :)
<toros> hi
<toros> is there a known server side issue with ubuntu one?
#ubuntuone 2010-09-13
<duanedesign> morning all
<rye> duanedesign, morningz!
<duanedesign> rye: have a good weekend?
<duanedesign> rye: did you make any progress on the Ubuntu One on a server blog post?
<rye> duanedesign, it is straightforward to set up the client, set oauth token and get dbus running in cli, but I am still trying to mutate sso into providing me with the tokens instead of the keyring :)
<duanedesign> rye: i have come across two people now running maverick who can sync files but their computer is not listed on Devices Tab.
<rye> hmm
<rye> duanedesign, you mean <LOCAL MACHINE> is only displayed instead ?
<duanedesign> yes
 * rye was so happy yesterday that he found a one-line fix for bug #632358
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 632358 in nautilus-sendto (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "nautilus-sendto crashed with SIGSEGV in _start() due to broken libnstbluetooth.so plugin_info structure (affects: 52) (dups: 5) (heat: 256)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632358
<duanedesign> i am trying to find the first instance where i saw it mentioned. I think it was on the forums.
<duanedesign> rye: nice :)
<duanedesign> here is the second. I iam also trying to understand this OPs description of what happened when he first ran U1
<duanedesign> bug  635595
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 635595 in ubuntuone-client "No "Add computer" dialog (fresh install, maverick beta) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635595
<rye> duanedesign, replied to bug #635595 with 'want-a-more-info' request
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 635595 in ubuntuone-client "No "Add computer" dialog (fresh install, maverick beta) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635595
<rye> btw
<rye> i am now running a maverick vm w/ syncdaemon started through the cli.
<duanedesign> rye:  ok great. I was doing the same on the Forum post where another OP is describing a similar situation
<rye> duanedesign, filed a bug #637022 since that's what prevents us from running ubuntuone with sso tokens in cli environment
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 637022 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-syncdaemon should accept SSO tokens as --oauth parameter value (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637022
<rye> basically in ubuntu-servers
<duanedesign> aha, great
<verterok> mkarnicki: hi! pushed initial get_delta support, in case you want to start playing  (and probably find some bugs ;-))
<mkarnicki> verterok: have to leave now, will catch you later! that's great news, I'll have a look at it soon!! :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: np, later!
<mkarnicki> verterok: bye!!
<levu> Hi
<levu> Chipaca: i have accepted  the contributor agreement for my patch for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-couchdb/+bug/473616, so is there anything else i should do?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 473616 in evolution-couchdb (Ubuntu) "Copying contacts from Google to CouchDB (Ubuntu One) gives a non-specific error (affects: 10) (dups: 1) (heat: 54)" [High,Triaged]
<duanedesign> great levu!
<levu> duanedesign: thx :)
<levu> duanedesign: what scares me is that it was to easy that it can be everything^^
<Chipaca> levu: thanks! rodrigo is on holiday, and I'd like his review before giving this the go ahead. I'll have one of the couch guys look at it too (if i can - i'm just in and am not sure how busy they are)
<levu> Chipaca: well, if you look at the code, there shouldn't be any problems, because the functions would fail via assert if you pass NULL as second argument and my code just prevents them from failing...
<Chipaca> levu: yes, it looks like that. I'm happier if other people review as well, for a number of reasons. One is so they know how much you rock :)
<levu> Chipaca: the only thing i could imagine is that there is a problem in the function returning us these NULL values (but i haven't touched there anything) because i don't know if a returned NULL value may indicate an error
<levu> Chipaca: yes of course it is necessary to get the code reviewed :)
<levu> Chipaca: do you have any hints how i can test it locally what i've done? do i have to compile whole evolution?
<Chipaca> levu: I don't think so, but I can't answer for certain. I'll find out :)
<levu> Chipaca: well i could try myself or ask in the evolution channel, its ok
<mkarnicki> verterok: some time after 20th this month I'm moving back to Warsaw, and I aim to get my hands dirty with AndroidU1 again then. (probably rewrite it with delta by default.) you can expect me bugging you around that time ;) - I hope it's not too late for testing? yet not to many projects use delta in u1-java-sp currently, do they?
<Chipaca> levu: I'm 90% sure you don't need to recompile evolution :)
<Chipaca> levu: and also that evolution guys don't know the answer to the question :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: oh, cool
<mkarnicki> verterok: I'm catching up with code I'd like to have already behind me, and I should be done in few days
<verterok> mkarnicki: no, I just pushed the first set of changes, just the GetDelta request
<levu> Chipaca: omg, ok, i have to look if my 2GB here are enough for all the source code :D
<mkarnicki> verterok: ok then :) I'll contact you for the how-to in case I'm lost ^ ^
<verterok> mkarnicki: I still need to implement all the generation value passing in the responses, which I plan to work as soon I get some more spare time :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: I think the only one using u1-java-sp is androidu1 ;)
<mkarnicki> verterok: understood :) you rock verterok !
<mkarnicki> verterok: I'll be happy to be the first to use deltla (with Java) too :D
<verterok> :)
<Chipaca> levu: I'd say wait until tomorrow when rodrigo will be here
<mkarnicki> verterok: I'll try to push AndroidU1 soon to get few more features (like UDFs and publishing), and at that time I might find some time to dive into the protocol stuff in more detail. I'm really interested in how all that protocol bits work, and still have learned only a little during AU1 development :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: oh, cool. udfs!
<mkarnicki> verterok: yes, aq is soo waiting for it =)
<levu> Chipaca: well, i needed an motivation to mount my external hdd and move some bigger files to that one since weeks, no i have it :D
<duffydack> is there soemthing wrong with the servers?  my client is saying disconnected all the time.
<nessita> duffydack: can you paste the content of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log?
<duffydack> http://pastebin.com/EwzaEui3
<duffydack> not had any problems before now (outside of maverick)
<nessita> duffydack: can you please turn DEBUG mode on your log files? to do so please:
<duffydack> tho, when I looked in the client just now, I had maybe 10 or so extra computers added, after I set it up on maverick. I removed them
<nessita> * edit the file ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<nessita> * add the following:
<nessita> [logging]
<nessita> level = DEBUG
<nessita> save the modification, and restart the daemon with:
<nessita> * u1sdtool -q
<nessita> * u1sdtool -c
<duffydack> now my client wont run.. just says its starting and doesnt
<duffydack> http://pastebin.com/zMgZWFHu
<rye> duffydack, if you have removed all the client, go to https://login.ubuntu.com/+applications, remove all authorizations for Ubuntu One for this machine, then remove Ubuntu One token from seahorse, killall ubuntu-sso-client and run u1sdtool --connect
<duffydack> not all the client.. I left the one I`m using now and the other laptop I have.
<nessita> duffydack: according to the latest log that you pasted, you should run u1sdtool -c
<duffydack> I only removed the crud that maverick put in there
<nessita> duffydack: as per those log, you're not connected
<duffydack> I ran it :(
<nessita> duffydack: are you sure that's the whole output?
<duffydack> I`ll paste whats there now
<nessita> duffydack: what's u1stdool -s says?
<duffydack> how long should I wait after connecting to paste the log?
<duffydack> connected false, online false and error false
<duffydack> queue : idle
<nessita> duffydack: it should be immediate. Can you please first paste the output of u1sdtool -s? the whole output please
<duffydack> http://pastebin.com/17Fastbw
<nessita> so, in a terminal please do:
<nessita> tail -F /home/nessita/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<nessita> and leave that running (press <enter> a few times to be able to visually see what's new there)
<duffydack> i1ll use tailf then :0
<nessita> eh?
<nessita> sorry
<nessita> duffydack: replace nessita with your username :-)
<duffydack> ok, its up, and waiting
<nessita> ack, in other terminal/tab, run u1sdtool -c, and show me the new lines in the tail -F output
<nessita> duffydack: any output?
<duffydack> http://pastebin.com/xQ4rZrym
<duffydack> i quit and re-ran the daemon before hand.
<nessita> duffydack: did you do the debug steps I asked for?
<duffydack> just had this added
<duffydack> 2010-09-13 21:44:54,725 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'READY'  (queues IDLE  connection 'With User Not Network')>; queues: metadata: 0; content: 0; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=247 miss=121) ----
<duffydack> yes, level = DEBUG
<nessita> duffydack: that log is not in debug mode... :-) can you show me the syncdaemon.conf file?
<duffydack> http://pastebin.com/cQYzJhJA
<nessita> duffydack: you have to add a new section. Remove the level=DEBUG from there and add:
<nessita> (at the end)
<nessita> [logging]
<nessita> level=DEBUG
<duffydack> doh
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> you can leave the tail -F running, it will survive restarts
<nessita> duffydack: and better use duffydack.pastebin.com so I can see all your pastes without seeing the rest of world's
<nessita> :-)
<duffydack> http://pastebin.com/RWvYH4GZ
<voytech> Hello, I have a question How are contacts synchronized in Ubuntu One. I mean these contacts that can be created via u1 website. Are they synchronized using Desktop couch ?
<nessita> duffydack: I'm looking, still no diagnose
<duffydack> I dont know what went wrong..  Ive done nothing to make it not work
<rye> voytech, yes, contacts are being synced with desktopcouch which is not syncing at the moment, and there is a long ongoing process of making it able to sync now
<duffydack> as I said, I set it up on maverick also, which I had issues with, with oauth etc..me not using a password...I filed a bug anyway.. so I`m back in lucid, tried to publish a file and it wouldnt.
<nessita> duffydack: there is something odd in that log file. What does aptitude show ubuntuone-client says, regarding the version?
<duffydack> when back in lucid, I saw a whole load of extra computers added, which I removed.
<nessita> duffydack: I have to leave now, but, can you please file a bug attaching that last log file?
<duffydack> Version: 1.2.2-0ubuntu2
<nessita> duffydack: that's really old
<duffydack> what?
<duffydack> I`m religious about updating
<nessita> duffydack: sorry, old for lucid :-)
<voytech> rye : because, when i look into couchDB used by DesktopCouch i do not see any databases which could potentially contain contact data from website
<nessita> duffydack: I mean, old for maverick!
<duffydack> maybe so, but it worked from day 1 in lucid, till now
<nessita> gosh, I'm too in a hurry
<voytech> rye : So now I know why
<nessita> rye: can you help a bit more duffydack? I have to run to a medical appointment
<duffydack> I`ll play around a little.. see if I can fix it..  its nothing urgent yet
<rye> voytech, you can look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status - currently one-way replication is working, but not two-way, which also defeats the purpose somehow, so it is not yet enabled for all users
<rye> duffydack, do you have the token called 'Ubuntu One' in your gnome-keyring - seahorse?
<popey> nessita: you about?
<popey> i note you tagged 633280 for natty and not maverick
<popey> i am not behind a proxy now, and still can't load captcha
<popey> so it's possible the proxy had nothing to do with it
<rye> popey, hi
<rye> popey, is there anything captcha related in ~/.local/cache/sso/oauth-login.log ?
<popey> sorry rye I need to reboot to find that out
<popey> dual boot
<popey> brb
<duffydack> nessita, ok, I have removed everything related to ubuntuone from my home, even the default shared folder, and keys as wel, in a hope to then run the client and set it up again from fresh but i`m not getting taken to the page to add the computer.. i`m stuck
<verterok> duffydack: do you deleted all the contents of ~/Ubuntu One?
<duffydack> yes
<duffydack> Its back now tho after I ran the client
<verterok> duffydack: and the metadata?
<duffydack> ?
<verterok> duffydack: how is back? is the client running?
<duffydack> only as in showing a gui for it.  its STILL not connecting
<verterok> duffydack: ok, first stop the client
<duffydack> I was hoping it would put me at the page to add the computer like a fresh install would, it didnt.
<verterok> duffydack: if you delete the contents of ~/Ubuntu One, and the client connects to the server. it will start deleting all your files in the server!
<duffydack> I dont have anything in that folder, I have other shares.
<verterok> duffydack: and you deleted those too?
<duffydack> its the reason I use this and not dropbox
<duffydack> no
<verterok> duffydack: ok, good :)
<duffydack> I have backups, its not an issue.
<duffydack> I just want this damn thing working again
<verterok> duffydack: so, no risk to delete stuff from the server :)
 * popey returns
<verterok> duffydack: ok, please run: u1sdtool -q
<duffydack> done
<verterok> duffydack: also:  ps aux | grep ubuntu-sso
<verterok> duffydack: is there a ubuntu-sso-login process?
<duffydack> nope
<verterok> duffydack: ok, do you have a "Ubuntu One" entry in your keyring?
<duffydack> no
<duffydack> it hasnt asked me to do anything, like it would normally
<verterok> duffydack: ok, please make sure the client is actually stopped: ps aux | grep ubuntuone
<duffydack> normally you run the client, and you get took to the page..
<duffydack> ok login is running still.
<verterok> duffydack: login?
<duffydack> ubuntuone-login
<verterok> duffydack: oh, you'r in lucid. right no ubuntu-sso-login in lucid, it's ubuntuone-login. sorry about that :)
<verterok> duffydack: kill it :)
<verterok> duffydack: once ubuntuone-login is stopped, start the ubuntuone preferences
<duffydack> killed
<duffydack> I`m not sure, but I think it might be using maverick U1 that maybe trashed this
<verterok> duffydack: this looks like a local problem
<duffydack> because after I booted back into lucid I had 10-12 computers called ubuntu@myhostname
<duffydack> I never had a problem from day 1 lucid install till now...
<duffydack> ok, starting prefs
<verterok> ok
<duffydack> gui is showing, and same old same old nothing
<verterok> duffydack: try to connect the client
<duffydack> i know what`ll happen, but o
<duffydack> k
<verterok> duffydack: do you see the account information in the preferences?
<duffydack> no, I removed all traces of it from my home..
<duffydack> I removed this computer also
<duffydack> I wanted to start as fresh as possible,
<verterok> duffydack: so,the account tab is empty?
<duffydack> yes
<verterok> hmm, weird
<duffydack> it never connected when it was all setup either.. this is why I resorted to wiping it
<verterok> duffydack: what's the content of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log ?
<duffydack> 2010-09-13 22:52:00,404:404.951095581 ubuntuone-login Starting Ubuntu One login manager version 1.2.2
<duffydack> 2010-09-13 23:06:37,352:352.505922318 ubuntuone-login Starting Ubuntu One login manager version 1.2.2
<verterok> duffydack: ok, let's try to put every piece in debug logging, and start over
<verterok> duffydack: create a file: ~/.config/ubuntuone/logging.conf
<verterok> duffydack: and put this in it:
<verterok> [logging]
<verterok> level = DEBUG
<duffydack> I put that in syncdaemon.conf
<duffydack> as nessita instructed
<verterok> duffydack: yes, but this is for all the ubuntuone processes :)
<duffydack> ok
<verterok> duffydack: not only syncdaemon
<verterok> duffydack: the problem seems to be the ubuntuone-login thingy
<duffydack> ok, its in both
<duffydack> u1sdtool -c ?
<verterok> duffydack: cool, now stop the client. u1sdtool -q
<duffydack> done
<verterok> duffydack: and kill the ubuntuone-login process
<verterok> duffydack: and close the preferences app
<duffydack> done
<verterok> duffydack: also, check that it's all stopped: ps axu | grep ubuntuone :)
<duffydack> no ubuntu anything running
<verterok> cool
<duffydack> pgrep -l ubuntu = nothing
<verterok> duffydack: now, let's start syncdaemon, u1sdtool --start
<verterok> duffydack: and then: u1sdtool -c
<duffydack> ok
<duffydack> now?
<verterok> duffydack: what's the content of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log, now?
<duffydack> http://pastebin.com/bsdHXC3Q
<verterok> duffydack: check if you have a new tab in Firefox
<verterok> hmm
<duffydack> chromium, nothong
 * verterok kicks ubuntuone-login logging :(
<duffydack> nothing
<verterok> oh, chromium...I think there is a bug about it...but not sure
<duffydack> if this was fresh install, i`d run the client, it`d take me to the page, add my computer and I`d connect it and it would start its thing.
<verterok> joshuahoover, dobey: do you know if ubuntuone-login work ok with chromiun?
<duffydack> it has done before. but i`m using dev/beta channel.
<duffydack> as I said, this suddenly just stopped working after working 100% since day 1 lucid release till now
<duffydack> its bugging me
<duffydack> I thought maybe the servers were down or something
<verterok> duffydack: no, there servers are up and running
<verterok> duffydack: this is weird
<verterok> duffydack: you could use a beta client from the ppa
<duffydack> I woudl but, it was working like, a few hours ago
<duffydack> guess I could go back into maverick and try there...
<duffydack> that would clear up a client version issue up
<duffydack> ok, well, in maverick it works after I run the client and enterered the info again
<duffydack> but look at all those added now.  http://imgur.com/9sQjf
<duffydack> also, in maverick,, its saying sync complete but isnt showing any other info.
 * duffydack is on the verge of making a new account and saying to hell with it
<verterok> wow, a lot of auths from the same machine
<verterok> duffydack: that looks like a bug to me, but I don't know much about the oauth stuff
<duffydack> you think making it work for maverick broke it for lucid?
<duffydack> I have 3 backups of everything anyways, so its not pain to just not use it at all, or wait and use maverick 24/7
<verterok> duffydack: no, I don't think so
<duffydack> odd it just stopped working..no reason
<verterok> duffydack: yes
<duffydack> nothing new installed, nothing...
<verterok> duffydack: nessita will know for sure, but don't know if she's comming back today
<duffydack> I spoke to her earlier.. showed my logs etc..
<verterok> duffydack: I don't have any stock lucid client in order to test/replicate the problem :(
<duffydack> if no one else is having an issue then i`ll forget it and move on.. its more trouble than its worth for me
<verterok> duffydack: I have a lucid vm, but it's running the latest nightlies
<duffydack> I guess I could install lucid in a vm
<verterok> duffydack: you can always use the beta/nightlies :) but it's a one way move. you can't go back to the stock lucid version
<duffydack> but, that doesnt fix my problem.. if removing everything called *ubuntuone* from my ~ and deleting keys dont put me back to 'fresh install' then, I dont know what will
<duffydack> interesting you say that......
<verterok> duffydack: why?
<duffydack> using maverick, which is working, is newer than lucid build.. and using newer than lucid I cant go back/
<verterok> duffydack: the problem is that the newer version of the client changes the local metadata format, and older clients don't know about this new format
<duffydack> hence , me using maverick broke my lucid ?
<verterok> duffydack: are maverick and lucid install sharing the same user home?
<duffydack> no..
<verterok> duffydack: then no
<duffydack> ok
<verterok> duffydack: the metadata is kept in  ~/.local/share/ubuntuone
<duffydack> I took that as to mean, something was newer than the lucid new abot
<duffydack> about*.
<verterok> duffydack: what I mean is: if you start using the beta/nightlies version in your lucid install (> 1.2.2 ), you can't go back to 1.2.2
<duffydack> might setup another account anyway, its set to my msn email.. ugh
<duffydack> msn killed my U1..
<duffydack> had it a while though, but dont use msn other than for the stubborn nub on IM.
#ubuntuone 2010-09-14
<duffydack> its a sign to remove my msn account..
<duffydack> verterok, do you know why maverick has a dozen accounts for this 1 machine then ?
<duffydack> which, I removed while booted in lucids client..I wanted to stop using it in maverick..I intend to remove this mav install.
<brush01uk> greetings Everyone, problems signing in to ubuntu onem keeps requesting passwords, honk
<duffydack> not the same trouble I`m having, I hope.
<brush01uk> i have just signed up
<brush01uk> hi duffydack
<duffydack> brush01uk, what is requesting password
<brush01uk> my password
<duffydack> what program.
<brush01uk> sorry ,just after siging up for the first time
<brush01uk> ubuntu one
<duffydack> is it seahorse asking for you password to unlock the keyring?
<brush01uk> don-t know about seahorsem did not see it
<duffydack> ook, how are you signing in
<brush01uk> ok, i will try & explain, went to ubuntuone to sign /reg on ubuntuone ,username, t,brush01uk, then password,all ok at this stage, a window comes up with my
<brush01uk> username
<brush01uk> & keeps requsting mypassword
<duffydack> sounds like seahorse.
<brush01uk> okthankyou
<duffydack> applications>accessories> passwords and encryption keys
<brush01uk> the password has to have uppercas letter & also a numberas well :-)
<duffydack> yes.
<brush01uk> ok,will read up on my applications>accessories> passwords and encryption keys
<brush01uk> Thankyou for your time & help
<duffydack> when it asks for password, can you alt-prnt scrn and post it
<duffydack> need to make sure if its seahorse or not
<brush01uk> ok  will doo, where to post ?
<duffydack> imgur.com
<brush01uk> ok
<duffydack> I forget what seahorse passwords prompts look like ::)
<brush01uk> duffydack,  great news just manage to up load a file to ubuntuone,Thankyou for your time & help
<duffydack> great..
<duffydack> I was no help at all..also great
<brush01uk> ok,just went back, & found i was logged in so i try uploading a file, work great
<brush01uk> You were Very Helpful
<brush01uk> it made me think with my thick brain
<brush01uk> not it, it was you
<brush01uk> too meny drugs here
<kklimonda> so, has anyone tried syncing their ~/.Private/ with u1?
<duffydack> how are you uploading files, through web interface or nautilus/
<brush01uk> i will check
<brush01uk> web
<brush01uk> duffydack,web interface
<duffydack> well, that way always works.
<brush01uk> great news, more to read up on  :-)
<duffydack> whatever you set as sync in nautilus (file manager) works too
<brush01uk> ok, thankyou
<brush01uk> are you in the uk?
<duffydack> sadly.
<brush01uk> ok, im in the midlands
<brush01uk> i ow you a drink
<duffydack> I have one, but thanks anyway.
<brush01uk> ok, you can always e mail me at gmail
<duffydack> as long as your problem is fixed, i`m good, for now
<brush01uk> take care, Thankyou, barry
<duffydack> chill
<joshuahoover> verterok: sorry, missed your question...yes, the login works with chromium...you have to have chromium set as the default but it should work if it's set there
<duffydack> chromiums are set to defaults here...
<YokoZar1> Am I reading the wiki right in that file sync is known to be broken on maverick?
<iosif> honk
<duanedesign> morning all
<duffydack> sigh... still u1 connecting woes
<nessita> hey duffydack
<nessita> duffydack: no good news yet?
<duffydack> I have removed everything related to u1 on both this and my other laptop.
<duffydack> the packages, the configs in my home, the computers associated and even the files in the shared folders...
<nessita> duffydack: did you also removed .cache/ubuntuone?
<duffydack> I reinstalled the packages, and run the client.  Didnt get taken to account page and cant add my computer again
<nessita> ~/.cache/ubuntuone
<duffydack> yes
<duffydack> find ~ -iname "*ubuntuone*"  ?)
<duffydack> :)
<nessita> did you remove your U1 token from seahorse?
<duffydack> yup
<nessita> what system are you running?
<duffydack> lucid.  I booted into maverick lastnight and it was still working there.
<nessita> do you have your logs on debug mode?
<duffydack> will in a second
<nessita> (for lucid may be a bit different, let me check)
<duffydack> i added [logging]
<duffydack> level = DEBUG
<duffydack> to syncdaemon.conf
<duffydack> u1sdtool -q
<nessita> duffydack: ok, that may work
<nessita> duffydack: first of all, check that you have no u1 processes running: ps aux | grep ubuntuone
<nessita> duffydack: what do you get?
<duffydack> ubuntuone-login, i killed it
<nessita> perfect
<nessita> so, now, u1sdtool -c and wait
<duffydack> k
<nessita> duffydack: do you a browser opened in any virtual desktop?
<duffydack> yes
<nessita> ok
<nessita> duffydack: nothing happens? :-/
<duffydack> not run the client yet lol
<duffydack> nessita> so, now, u1sdtool -c and wait  (I took that too literary
<nessita> duffydack: yes
<nessita> do you have a tail -F against the log file? if not you can do it now (without stopping the client)
<duffydack> client is disconnected
<duffydack> will press connect.
<duffydack> nothing..
<nessita> please paste the whole content of the log file. Also, is there any syncdaemon-exception.log file?
<duffydack> http://pastebin.com/gaNdSSs8
<duffydack> oauth-login.log  syncdaemon.log  syncdaemon.log.2010-09-14_12-40-24  u1-prefs.log
<duffydack> thats all there is in log folder
<nessita> duffydack: I know what's wrong (though I don't know why is happening). syncdaemon thinks you have no network
<rye> duffydack, are you using network manager to control your network?
<nessita> see: 2010-09-14 12:40:24,625 -  ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: SYS_STATE_CHANGED,  args:(), kw:{'state': READY (error=False connected=False online=False)   Queue: IDLE  Connection: Not User Not Network}
<duffydack> well, I`m lost.
<nessita> duffydack: can you answer rye?
<nessita> (08:49:23 AM) rye: duffydack, are you using network manager to control your network?
<nessita> duffydack: syncdaemon relies on the information that networkmanager provides
<duffydack> no, im using interfaces file... have done for months with no issues.
<nessita> duffydack: in lucid, using u1-client?
<duffydack> yup
<nessita> rye: is there any workaround for not using NM?
<rye> duffydack, if you shut down networkmanager - ubuntuone will connect
<rye> duffydack, are you using wired interface?
<duffydack> rye, I dont have it running.. havent for months.
<rye> duffydack, hmmm
<duffydack> wireless.
<duffydack> I dont wanna wait 10+ seconds for NM to wake up and start connecting :) when I can have interfaces bring it up before i`m even logged in
 * rye logs into lucid vm
<duffydack> guess I could set it back up again to use NM (ugh, I dont like NM)
<rye> duffydack, with system-level connection that's no longer an issue, i've been a fan of plain /etc/network/interfaces file for long long time and resisted nm as much as I could, until they implemented system-level connections will go up earlier than I log in so that I do not wait for that anymore, the only thing is that for some servers (e.g. httpd) the interfaces may not be set up at that time since it all happens async
<rye> duffydack, i wonder why ubuntuone thinks nm replies with 'nope, no networks here'
<nessita> duffydack: what ps aux | grep -i network
<nessita> says
<nessita> (whole output)
<duffydack> root      1079  0.0  0.1  84788  4932 ?        Ss   12:24   0:00 NetworkManager
<rye> duffydack, you are running NM! :)
<nessita> ajá!
<duffydack> I have tried to kill the process in the past, but it never does wanna die...
<duffydack> its not running on my desktop tho
<duffydack> no applet to play with
<nessita> you can remove the applet and have the process running
<nessita> duffydack: try sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
<duffydack> ok, stopped
<nessita> duffydack: and then the ps aux | grep -i network again
<duffydack> empty
<nessita> ok, now, u1sdtool -q
<nessita> a seconds after, u1sdtool -c
<duffydack> tail the log?
<nessita> yes
<nessita> duffydack: look for "SYS_STATE_CHANGED" and show me the line
<brush01uk> duffydack, Greetings,hope all well. I let you carry on the great work you do for us all,take care,cul
<duffydack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/493607/
<nessita> duffydack: and the log keep growing, right?
<duffydack> not a lot
<nessita> duffydack: can you try u1sdtool -c again, without stopping it?
<nessita> and show me the output
<duffydack> 2010-09-14 13:05:00,385 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.StateManager - DEBUG - ConnectionManager returned None
<duffydack> 2010-09-14 13:07:00,375 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'READY'  (queues IDLE  connection 'Not User With Network')>; queues: metadata: 0; content: 0; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=4 miss=1) ----
<duffydack> 2010-09-14 13:07:32,513 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.DBus - DEBUG - get_metadata: dbus.String(u'/home/dean/Ubuntu One')
<duffydack> 2010-09-14 13:09:00,375 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'READY'  (queues IDLE  connection 'Not User With Network')>; queues: metadata: 0; content: 0; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=5 miss=1) ----
<duffydack> the last few lines.
<duffydack> 2mins between
<nessita> duffydack: check all your browsers
<duffydack> only one.. running
<nessita> duffydack: you should have a web page somewhere
<nessita> to authentucate
<duffydack> nope.
<duffydack> i`ll try with firefox.. rule out any chromiums problem
<nessita> I wonder if ubuntuone-login depends on NM, which I think it does
<nessita> rye: ^
<nessita> duffydack: I can confirm everuthing is ok with syncdaemon, you can see
<nessita> 2010-09-14 13:05:00,381 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.DBus - DEBUG - connect requested
<nessita> that means that syncdaemon asked another process (ubuntuone-client) to provide credentials for you
<nessita> duffydack: do you have any content in the oauth log? (same directory)
<rye> nessita, except dbus.exceptions.DBusException:
<rye>             logger.warn("Unable to connect to NetworkManager. Trying anyway.")
<rye>             self.acquire_access_token(description, store)
<duffydack> 2010-09-14 12:25:05,739:739.859104156 ubuntuone-login Starting Ubuntu One login manager version 1.2.2
<duffydack> 2010-09-14 12:40:24,799:799.460887909 ubuntuone-login Starting Ubuntu One login manager version 1.2.2
<duffydack> thats it.
<rye> nessita, so ubuntuone-login is happy
<nessita> not really
<duffydack> if it relies on NM, why was it working until lastnight
<rye> duffydack, could you please patch the sources of /usr/share/pyshared/ubuntuone/oauthdesktop/logger.py - change LOG_LEVEL = logging.DEBUG
<nessita> duffydack: because before you remove your token, ubuntuone-login wasn't needed
<rye> was there a NM update?... hm
<duffydack> ??
<duffydack> I didnt remove any tokens before it broke
<nessita> duffydack: you mentioned yesterday (I may missunderstood) that you had tons of machines and you removed them from the web UI
<duffydack> all was fine, sync worked fine, it was only when I tried to publish a file and got no url back for it, I checked the client, and here we are.
<duffydack> I kept my machine and the other machine in there.
<duffydack> just the dozen or so bits of crud maverick put there
<duffydack> since then I have wiped everything in a last attempt at fixing it...
<nessita> duffydack: the problem is with the credentials. Let me check some coding
<duffydack> i`ll just do that logger.py thing..hangon
<duffydack> ok, changed to debug. now what
<nessita> duffydack: did you kill ubuntuone-login? if not, please do so
<duffydack> k
<nessita> duffydack: then, u1sdtool -c
<nessita> sorry!
<nessita> u1sdtool -q
<nessita> be sure no ubuntuone process is running
<duffydack> weeee. browser
<nessita> yes?
<nessita> ok then
<duffydack> added computer, and looking ok
<duffydack> its populating my empty shared folders...
<nessita> very nice
<nessita> duffydack: can you share with me the log for oauth, anyways?
<nessita> I"d like to see what was going on
<duffydack> I dont get it..... nothing changed
<nessita> well yeah, the killing of ubuntuone-login may had helped
<duffydack> http://pastebin.com/Qg3eafYw
<duffydack> I did that a few times.
<duffydack> lastnight.
<duffydack> Ive just been doing all what I did lastnight :)
<nessita> duffydack: including killing.stopping network manager?
<duffydack> ah, that was new
<nessita> that's crucial, because if it's running, syncdaemon an login believe what NM says
<nessita> so if NM is running and say "not network", syncdaemon and login do nothing
<duffydack> its played happy with it for months.. I dont get it.
<nessita> duffydack: did you install updates? maybe network manager got some update that makes it run anyways, or something
<duffydack> network manager has always run..
<duffydack> I just never had the applet loaded as Im using interfaces file
<duffydack> well, the applet doesnt show when you have the file anyways.
<nessita> duffydack: look, this is from your log from yesterday (http://pastebin.com/RWvYH4GZ):
<nessita> lsat log line says:
<nessita> 2010-09-13 21:48:29,794 -  ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: SYS_STATE_CHANGED,  args:(), kw:{'state': READY (error=False connected=False online=False)   Queue: IDLE  Connection: With User Not Network}
<nessita> With User == user requested connect and there are valid tokens
<nessita> Not Network == no network, do nothing until NM says we are networkly-connected
<nessita> duffydack: so, yesterday, syncdaemon didn't connect becauase he thought he didn't have network
<nessita> duffydack: today, we managed to cheat and make it believe there was network, but it had no credentials for you
<duffydack> well, its working now (??? odd it stopped working)  thanks!
<duffydack> gonna reboot and see if it still plays nice.
<duffydack> in fact..i`ll set it up on my other laptop as well
<nessita> duffydack: good luck
<duffydack> lets see what happens..  the other laptop is same as this one, no NM applet, maybe the process is running but it has always..without issue
<duffydack> same again, disconnected with no browser activity.  so I have to stop network-manager..and try again
<nessita> duffydack: see the logs, what do you have in them? WIth User Not Network?
<duffydack> not user not network
<duffydack> I ran u1sdtool -q  and stopped network-manager, then u1sdtool -c
<nessita> and now?
<duffydack> I did that before
<duffydack> and it gave me not user not network
<nessita> look in the log for wither "SYS_USER_CONNECT" or "connect request" (case sensitive)
<nessita> did you kill ubuntuone-login as well?
<duffydack> a shooot
<duffydack> :0
<duffydack> forgot
<duffydack> ok here we go....
<duffydack> sync working
<duffydack> brb
<duffydack> my other laptop is a lot slower at populating the folders.. its just made the folder structures but taking its time to put any files in there..
<duffydack> ok, I rebooted this pc and client says disconnected.  I dont normally have to tell it to..
<duffydack> edit: ok other laptop is fine.
<duffydack> So.. this mean I have to be using network-manager properly from now on ?
<nessita> duffydack: or uninstall it completely
<duffydack> hmm, ok i`ll try
<duffydack> ok removing network-manager packages did the trick.
<duffydack> some update must have changed the need for it, because it worked fine before
<duffydack> nessita, it worked with the same setup in maverick..  network manager installed but not used.  used interfaces file, but it worked.  odd
<nessita> duffydack: well, in maverick the login manager is a whole new app
<duffydack> Ive noticed.
<duanedesign> beuno: enjoyed the blog post.
<beuno> duanedesign, thanks  :)
<duanedesign> beuno: /12
<duanedesign> oops
<rye> facundobatista, hi, is there something changed in share creating/deleting? I disabled sharing of a folder via the web but syncdaemon have not noticed it even after a restart
<verterok> rye: do you have logs?
<rye> verterok, i do but I don't know what to search for, after i disabled the share on the server there was nothing printed to the logs
<verterok> rye: ok, please pastebin/upload both logs, before and after the restart
<rye> verterok, before restart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/493681/
<rye> verterok, after restart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/493682/
<verterok> thanks
 * verterok diggs
<rye> verterok, list of shared folders - http://paste.ubuntu.com/493684/
<rye> verterok, Documents is the one which was removed
<verterok> rye: I see '500' error in http://paste.ubuntu.com/493682/
<verterok> rye: nm, wrong pastebin :)
 * verterok is still sleepy
 * verterok gets another coffee
<rye> verterok, hm... it looks like syncdaemon was in READY state when i removed the share from the server; but when i logged in it still thinks that the folder is shared, but there is only one ShareVolume object
<verterok> rye: is this using trunk?
<rye> verterok, that's nightlies - 1.4.0+r694~maverick1
<verterok> rye: ah, it's a "Shared" folder, not a "share"
<verterok> rye: you shared a UDF, ~/Documents
<rye> verterok, yes
<verterok> rye: from the shared_to user, you rejected/deleted the share
<verterok> rye: but the shared_from user syncdaemon still see the folder as "shared"
<verterok> rye: is that the case?
<rye> verterok, i went to the web interface, went to ~/Documents UDF and stopped sharing this folder; Then I returned to the terminal, ran u1sdtool --list-shared and saw that the share is still there (along with another one in another UDF which no longer exist at all, btw - /home/rtg/tmp/search_files/folder
<verterok> rye: ok, it's a shared folder, not a share to you.
<verterok> rye: try running: u1sdtool --refresh-shares
<verterok> rye: I think I know what's the problem. It's a regression introduced with the "generations" change
<rye> verterok, booring... it worked perfectly but did not send ShareDeleted signal :-)
<verterok> rye: you will not get a ShareDeleted signal
<verterok> rye: because isn't a "share" it's a "shared" dir
<verterok> rye: yes, I know the naming sucks :(
<rye> brrr
<verterok> rye: do you think it should go into maverick? it's a high priority bug?
<verterok> rye: if so, I can start working on it ASAP
<verterok> we are >< close to FF
<rye> verterok, not really high priority i think since it just misleads the client and currently it will affect emblems only, u1sdtool --refresh-shares is a quick and straightforward workaround which does what it means
<verterok> rye: ok, I'll try to fix it before FF, as the fix is quite simple (just call the VolumeManager.refresh_shares method after server rescan is done)
<verterok> rye: would you mind to file a bug about this? :)
<rye> verterok, wow, thanks. I will file a bug, actually i was reviewing rodrigo_'s branch with emblem support for folders shared to other users... Is there any signal sent when shared volume is deleted?
<verterok> rye: nope
<rye> verterok, hmmm
<rodrigo_> verterok, yes, seeing something maybe related, I share a folder from nautilus, the mail is sent, but --list-shared doesn't show the folder
<verterok> rodrigo_: because isn't using the protocol to share the folder
<verterok> rodrigo_: until someone clicks on the link, syncdaemon and the api server knows nothing about the share
<rodrigo_> verterok, hmm, what does that mean?
<verterok> rodrigo_: ^ :)
<rodrigo_> ah
<verterok> rodrigo_: it's a mismatch in the "shares" feature since the early days :(
<rodrigo_> verterok, but it used to show it before, right?
<verterok> rodrigo_: don't think so
<rodrigo_> verterok, remember the bug I filed about path=""
<verterok> rodrigo_: we you create a share via web/nautilus it's a share offer, not a "share" (this is from the fs storage client and server POV)
<rodrigo_> ah
<verterok> rodrigo_: afte a registered user click on the link, it's a share
<rodrigo_> verterok, ok
<rye> verterok, ok, after user clicks a link - it's a share, but when the owner disables the share from the web ui then syncdaemon does not know about this, right?
<verterok> rye: we could add a signal, but don't think we could do it at this point in the cycle
<verterok> rye: huh?
<rye> verterok, no, i mean share_deleted signal in libsyncdaemon is not really working
<verterok> rye: "disables"?
<rye> verterok, i mean cancels, stops sharing, whatever it is called :)
<verterok> rye: share_deleted is for the shared_to user, e.g: when I share a folder with you.
<verterok> rye: you accept the share, then I cancel/disable the share
<verterok> rye: your syncdaemon will get a ShareDeleted notification
<rye> verterok, but your syncdaemon will not notice this right away, right? When you share a folder to me and I accept the share then you will receive ShareCreated signal, is that correct?
<verterok> rye: no :)
<verterok> rye: there are no signals from origin of the share, syncdaemon wil get a notification from the server: ShareAnswer
<verterok> rye: but there is no propagation of that via DBus
<verterok> rye: so, my syncdaemon will be notified that you accepted the share, but isn't sending any dbus signals
<rye> hmm mm
<rye> verterok, bug #638187 :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 638187 in ubuntuone-client "SD does not refresh shares resulting in stale data shown in u1sdtool --list-shared (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/638187
<verterok> rye: thanks!
 * rye wonders whether metadata storage would have been better implementented using user extended file attributes
<mandel> duanedesign, got to go, but will you please let me know what you think about this: http://www.themacaque.com/?p=684
<mandel> duanedesign, are instructions clear etc.. will be very appreciated
<duanedesign> mandel: sure thing
<wasaya> do you use gmail guys, i would like to receive an invite?, wanna send me one?
<rye> an invite to gmail? Looks like that person is a year late...
<kklimonda> rye: apparently it's sill required in few countries
<trueheartmike> wow this was not as easy as i hoped
<trueheartmike> i was trying to find a ubuntu beginners area
<trueheartmike> btw i am new to irc
<trueheartmike> and ubuntu  ;)
<trueheartmike> any sugguestions
<sandy|lurk> trueheartmike: this channel is about UbuntuOne, the online service
<beuno> trueheartmike, #ubuntu
<trueheartmike>  ahhh ok ty
<trueheartmike> ok well while i am here .. i can ask  the ubuntu onlijne then
<trueheartmike> any idea when they will get the  contacts synch working ?
<trueheartmike> i hav my ubuntu one connected
<trueheartmike> and want to get my bookmarks and email contacts to synch but it said it was not working now
<trueheartmike> according to i htink the status
<beuno> trueheartmike, right, we are having problems owith one of our servers
<beuno> so that is currently not working
<beuno> will fix itself soon
<trueheartmike> ahahh ok
<trueheartmike> thank you for your time... I was wondering is there by chance a aproximate time or guess when it may be fixed ?
<beuno> trueheartmike, we hope, within the next days
<trueheartmike> oooo sweet that is great  thank yo uagain for you time
<beuno> np
<duffydack> Can someone help me fix an old account I stopped using a long time ago and want to use again.. its not connecting, and I`m in maverick.
<rye> duffydack, hi, are you using NetworkManager on this machine?
<duffydack> yeah.. not even setup wifi yet..
<duffydack> Im thinking about ditching my msn/hotmail account completely, and I have an old u1 account I stopped using to fix issues I was having at the time, long ago.. its setup with my gmail address and I`d like to maybe start using it again, but its not playing ball.
<rye> duffydack, you don't need new account to change the email - login.ubuntu.com is your friend
<rye> duffydack, of course, if you already have two then sso is not yet capable of removing the accounts
<duffydack> ah.. i`ll just change it then
<duffydack> the gmail one is a mess..  this was back in the day U1 first started, and I was having trouble getting it to sync and allsorts of things..  There are 4 files left there on the server according to the webpage, and it thinks they arefolders.
<brush01uk> duffydack. Greetings hope you & family are well ,plus hope you had a good day?
<duffydack> hmm, im ok, not sure about family, I dont see any of them.
<brush01uk> ok,understood,take care
<duffydack> Did I help you with a problem the other day, I forget (no offence )
<brush01uk> duffydack.Yes ,very helpful,you were brill, Thank you
<duffydack> oh.. what was it
<brush01uk> duffydack. Sorry i was reading, ref signing in,was requesting passwords,
<duffydack> Yeah, I remember now
<brush01uk> all todo with my keyring
<duffydack> just seahorse complaining for a password all the time then
<brush01uk> duffydack, Yes true Seahorse
<duffydack> setting to no pass fixed it ?
<brush01uk> yes
<duffydack> not the best advice, but its a dirty fix...
<brush01uk> 100%
<duffydack> AFAIC,  NM and seahorse need work
<duffydack> Ive seen far too many people complain of the same thing
<brush01uk> off to watch  Category5.TV
<duffydack> well, seahorse in particular
<duffydack> ok
<brush01uk> yes seahorse was the problem
<brush01uk> cul
<duffydack> cul?
<duffydack> oh
<duffydack> c u later
<duffydack> why did I know that..
 * duffydack is down wi` the kids yo
#ubuntuone 2010-09-15
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> mandel: i have on my todo list today to install U1 on my windows box. Ill let you know how it goes :)
<mandel> duanedesign, cool, and ofcourse if you need help le me know
<OpenSourceWay> Hello world ! :)
<OpenSourceWay> I have a question...
<OpenSourceWay> On the ubuntu one website. I can synchronize my contact with Thunderbird ?
<JamesTait> OpenSourceWay: I haven't tried it, but I'm reliably informed that there's a Funambol extension for Thunderbird 3.0.x that allows this.
<OpenSourceWay> Yes !
<OpenSourceWay> Thanks for the info ;)
<OpenSourceWay> I go to search that !
<JamesTait> You're welcome.
<OpenSourceWay> I reregister me on ubuntu one !
<JamesTait> Welcome back! :)
<OpenSourceWay> I have found a bug on Ubuntu One !
<OpenSourceWay> I just change my email adress on my openid account and in the ubuntu one executable here is the old !
<OpenSourceWay> :D
<rye> OpenSourceWay, you need to log out of ubuntuone and the log back in for the change to take effect
<OpenSourceWay> Ok ;)
<OpenSourceWay> I'm a very bad user :D
<OpenSourceWay> (with a very bad internet connexion)
<OpenSourceWay> No, I have the same bug (but is only in apparence, it fonctionnate good)
<rye> OpenSourceWay, i.e. log out of the web interface - https://one.ubuntu.com/auth/logout/ and then log back in https://one.ubuntu.com/auth/login/?next=/
<OpenSourceWay> Yes !
<OpenSourceWay> If you have the same problem just delete all ubuntu-one client file in /home/you/ and restart ubuntu one executable
<rye> OpenSourceWay, your e-mail is not really stored locally, it is received from the server using a web api call - http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/ubuntuone-account-info
<OpenSourceWay> Ok
<OpenSourceWay> But if you don't restart the executable, your email adress is not refresh !
<rye> OpenSourceWay, that's true :)
<OpenSourceWay> (sorry for my very bad english but I'm a young french who don't study very well :D)
<OpenSourceWay> My idea about ubuntu one : At the begining, it was very bad ! That's for I left ubuntu one and delete ubuntu one package of my computer ! But now, I think the file gestion is good, ready to publish at final status.
<OpenSourceWay> But contact and note synchronize is not finish !
<OpenSourceWay> For example I want to sync my contact with thunderbird (impossible) and my notes with GNOME notes (impossible).
<OpenSourceWay> I think you do to create add-ons to add this features.
<OpenSourceWay> But I think if I have time I'll go to create an "Ubuntu one lover" userbar which I go to publish on my ubuntu one account :D
<OpenSourceWay> Thanks for this very good feature of ubuntu !
<JamesTait> OpenSourceWay: For what it's worth, I'm hacking on a Thunderbird extension to sync contacts with Desktop Couch (and therefore Ubuntu One) in my spare time. It will be possible. :)
<OpenSourceWay> JamesTait: Ok, very good idea ! When you have finish, I can creat a french translation (I have ever create french translation for TB add-ons) for you. I can also do a post on my blog who more than 1 000 people read.
<JamesTait> OpenSourceWay: That would be fantastic! There isn't any UI to translate just yet, but there will be a status icon and preferences page at some stage, so the translation would be most useful.
<OpenSourceWay> So I'm french and I don't inderstand all ;)
<OpenSourceWay> But I go to work for my school now
<JamesTait> Have a nice day!
<OpenSourceWay> Thanks !
<mandel> JamesTait, uhh self promotion hehehe
<mkarnicki> JamesTait: did you document somewhere the way you save contacts in couch?
<pedronis> mkarnicki, http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/contact?
<mkarnicki> pedronis: oh, thanks :) that'll be useful!
<mkarnicki> pedronis: how come I didn't think it was on freedesktop.org ;)
<JamesTait> mandel: Yeah, a little, but I did emphasise that there's the Funambol extension before I mentioned my own half-baked effort. :)
<mandel> JamesTait, I will not give my comments about funambol :P
<JamesTait> mkarnicki: What pedronis said. :) I'm sticking strictly to that, although Ubuntu One has a slight deviation from that.
<mandel> JamesTait, are u going to uds?
<mkarnicki> JamesTait: oh.. I was asking with contact sync for Android (with Ubuntu One) in mind..
<mkarnicki> JamesTait: so, you could say, it's not strictly U1 compatible then?
<JamesTait> mkarnicki: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/546858
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 546858 in ubuntuone-servers "Physical addresses do not follow freedesktop.org specification (affects: 1) (heat: 3)" [Undecided,New]
<mkarnicki> JamesTait: or, rather U1 is not strictly compatible with freedesktop spec
<JamesTait> mandel: Sadly not, not for Natty anyway.  I'll be at UDS-O though.
<mkarnicki> JamesTait: right, thanks
<JamesTait> mkarnicki: I preferred the latter before I became responsible for fixing bugs on ubuntuone-servers. :)
<mkarnicki> JamesTait: hahha ;)
<mandel> JamesTait, well, what a pity
<JamesTait> mandel: Yeah, I know. :'-(
 * mkarnicki leaves for a while
<OpenSourceWay> honk
<OpenSourceWay> What is not write : "Then press 'Alt+F4' for more help" ??
<OpenSourceWay> Why*
<OpenSourceWay> Bye
<duffydack> idiot
<ajmitch> duffydack: some people assume that they'll get instant support
#ubuntuone 2010-09-16
<duanedesign> morning all
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<mandel> duanedesign, morning
<duanedesign> mandel, hello
<rye> so, the feature freeze is today
<rye> right?
<duanedesign> rye: final freeze is 19th
<jdstrand> hi! so, I have not been able to use ubuntuone on maverick for a while now (music). aiui, there were several issues, one of which being the server needing to be updated. has this happened and if not is there an eta?
<duanedesign> hello jdstrand
<duanedesign> jdstrand: their were a few bugs. The fixes made it to the nightly PPA last week. I think by now the fixes should of made the Maverick Repository
<duanedesign> jdstrand: are you findingg that U1 will not connect. In the Preferences, under 'Devices', it just says <Local Machine> instead of your computers name?
<jdstrand> duanedesign: let me make sure I am up to date
<jdstrand> duanedesign: ok, I am up to date. UbuntuOne still does not show up in the me menu
<rye> jdstrand, bug #626659 :(
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 626659 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "[maverick] Ubuntu One entry is not present in MeMenu (dup-of: 627483)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626659
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 627483 in indicator-me "Maverick me menu is missing the Ubuntu One link (affects: 8) (dups: 1) (heat: 32)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627483
<jdstrand> duanedesign: UbuntuOne preferences does say <LOCAL MACHINE>
<duanedesign> jdstrand: ok
<rye> bug #627483 to be precise
<duanedesign> jdstrand: what do you get when you run from the Terminal: u1sdtool -s
<jdstrand> State: AUTH_FAILED
<jdstrand>     connection: With User With Network
<jdstrand>     description: auth failed
<jdstrand>     is_connected: False
<jdstrand>     is_error: True
<jdstrand>     is_online: False
<jdstrand>     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<duanedesign> jdstrand: ok
<jdstrand> (this was working with lucid)
<rye> jdstrand, please remove the old token from seahorse, killall ubuntu-sso-login, close preferences and reopen them
<duanedesign> has fix for bug 627700 made it to the Maverick repo
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 627700 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "pinging of ubuntuone url is done using http address resulting in 403 FORBIDDEN response (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627700
<jdstrand> rye: I have several ubuntuone items under 'Passwords'
<duanedesign> jdstrand: is their an 'Ubuntu One Token'
<rye> jdstrand, hm, "UbuntuOne token for https://ubuntuone.com" and "Ubuntu One" are the ones that you might want to remove - is there anything else?
<jdstrand> 'ubuntuone', 'UbuntuOne token for https://ubuntuone.com', 'Ubuntu One'
<rye> jdstrand, i guess you tried to authenticate using a broken client version
<jdstrand> I upgrade to maverick many weeks ago, so probably
<jdstrand> this was running lucid prior to that
<jdstrand> rye: so which to remove?
<rye> jdstrand, i'd say that all of them
<rye> jdstrand, you may look at the authorizations from sso at https://login.ubuntu.com/+applications
<jdstrand> rye: I have two listed there. ubuntuone and Ubuntu One
<jdstrand> rye: well 'Ubuntu%20One' to be specific
<jdstrand> I'm going to delete both and start over
<jdstrand> \o/
<jdstrand> that seemed to work
<jdstrand> I deleted my keys from seahorse, my applications, logged out and back in, connected to ubuntuone-preferences, logged in to uone and it works
<jdstrand> I logged out and back in and rhythmbox now works too
<jdstrand> rye, duanedesign: thank you
<jdstrand> I guess it is because I had a broken client for a while
<jdstrand> so hopefully lucid users upgrading to maverick won't hit this
<rye> jdstrand, the users who tried to use updated client when server was not ready received a token which was in SSO but it was not in Ubuntu One. So it is all great now
<jdstrand> cool
 * jdstrand goes to buy some music
<duanedesign> rye: have  you ever encountered hyperlinks breaking in the web UI
<duanedesign> ?/12
<rye> duanedesign, in the notes?
<duanedesign> rye: yes. A user had an issue with notes uploading. After re-authenticating none of his new notes have working links
<rye> duanedesign, frankly speaking, /notes/ ui will need a rewrite to be able to parse tomboy XML properly. What is the bug # for that question if you have one? There was a definite issue with monospaced text in links that could prevent it from working
<duanedesign> wasn't sure how to proceed. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+question/123646
<duanedesign> thank you
<duanedesign> uploading some files to my server. The lag is terrible :P
<rye> duanedesign, "It seems to be the case that the old notes which had been synced previous to the problem developing still retain hyperlinks." - they are most likely stored as HTML - see http://groups.google.com/group/desktop-couchdb/browse_thread/thread/b7171f3113b29b12
<duanedesign> rye: thank you for the link, very informative
<OpenSourceWay> Hello world !
<duanedesign> hello OpenSourceWay
<OpenSourceWay> I have a question...
<OpenSourceWay> What is the command which is running on the computer startup if Ubuntuone was correctly installed ?
<duffydack> you mean the startup entry?    its /bin/sh -c '[ -d "$HOME/Ubuntu One" ] && ubuntuone-launch'
<OpenSourceWay> I need help for reinstall ubuntuone,
<OpenSourceWay> somebody can help me now ?
<rye> OpenSourceWay, reinstalling will not really help since if you haven't changed anything in the sources then there are only configuration items than can be tweaked
<rye> OpenSourceWay, what issue are you having?
<OpenSourceWay> So I have some problems on the contextual menu of file and folder of my computer !
<OpenSourceWay> Nothing appear
<OpenSourceWay> I have problem on auto start of ubuntu at computer startup.
<OpenSourceWay> And I haven't icon on file to help me about their status (sync...)
<rye> OpenSourceWay, when you call menu on Ubuntu One nothing appears at all or no UbuntuOne entries?
<OpenSourceWay> Sorry but I'm a french and I don't inderstand all :D
<OpenSourceWay> On Applications menu or on file contextual menu ?
<rye> OpenSourceWay, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<OpenSourceWay> 10.04
<OpenSourceWay> I haven't Ubuntu One on Application>>Internt
<OpenSourceWay> In alacarte, none items are hidden
<rye> OpenSourceWay, Ubuntu One preferences is in System / Preferences now
<OpenSourceWay> Yes I have it.
<OpenSourceWay> I'm connected on my online account.
<rye> OpenSourceWay, do you have ubuntuone-client-gnome package installed?
<OpenSourceWay> But I don't have ubuntuOne items on file's contextual menu.
<OpenSourceWay> Yes
<dobey> on what files?
<OpenSourceWay> On all my computer files
<OpenSourceWay> So I'm publishing creenshots...
<OpenSourceWay> Package I have installed : http://ubuntuone.com/p/GN7/
<OpenSourceWay> Contextual menu bug : http://ubuntuone.com/p/GN8/
<dobey> you can only publish files that are already synchronized with ubuntu one, and you can only synchronize folders with ubuntu one, which are under your home directory
<rye> OpenSourceWay, is Desktop folder a UDF ?
<dobey> nothing outside of $HOME should have any Ubuntu One context menu items, in nautilus
<OpenSourceWay> Yes, but see the screenshot, My desktop is on my /home/ folder
<OpenSourceWay> rye: What ?
<OpenSourceWay> UDF ?
<dobey> is ~/Desktop folder synchronized on Ubuntu One?
<rye> OpenSourceWay, could you please pastebin ls -l ~/Desktop ?
<rye> well
<rye> ls is enough
<dobey> rye: what good would that do?
<rye> dobey, checking that ~/Desktop contains these folders that on the screen and that's not $HOME on the desktop
<OpenSourceWay> dobey: Is ~HOME/UbuntuOne/ Who is sync.
<OpenSourceWay> http://pastebin.com/6xkJYWG7
<OpenSourceWay> I have a soluce !!
<rye> OpenSourceWay, for the emblems to appear, open Nautilus, navigate to your home folder and then click on Bureau, click Ubuntu One, Share this folder and it should work!
<rye> OpenSourceWay, not share, but SYnc the folder on Ubuntu one
<OpenSourceWay> When I'm on /home/me/Bureau/ cpntextual menu is Ok !
<rye> OpenSourceWay, hmmm
<OpenSourceWay> My bug :
<OpenSourceWay> I have creat a 'link' of Ubuntu One folder on mmy desktops.
<OpenSourceWay> I think is not the good manpulation.
<OpenSourceWay> What is the good manipulation ?
<dobey> i don't think that's the problem
<OpenSourceWay> If I haven't problems now !
<OpenSourceWay> Just one gug to fix, If I right-clic on files on my Desktop without open it on nautilus, Ubuntu One doesn't appear on contextual menu !
<OpenSourceWay> That's all.
<OpenSourceWay> How can I move my /home/me/Ubuntu One folder on my desktop ?
<rye> OpenSourceWay, i believe i may know whats happening but I need to wait for my sync to be finished before adding Desktop UDF
<OpenSourceWay> Ok
<rye> OpenSourceWay, i will add this to my TODO list now and will check that tomorrow - if you visit us here tomorrow you may ping me to see what are my findings
<OpenSourceWay> Ok
<OpenSourceWay> Thanks !
<OpenSourceWay> I don't know you are an active member of UbuntuOne priject !
<rye> OpenSourceWay, i am aiming to be one
<rye> OpenSourceWay, and now i need to mark it as end of day and continue poking the software tomorrow
<rye> so bye all!
<OpenSourceWay> :D
<OpenSourceWay> Bye
#ubuntuone 2010-09-17
<nhaines> Hmm, doesn't look like the files I just published in UbuntuOne are showing up.
<nhaines> Or maybe any of my files?
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> rye: I loved the 'art' your NVIDIA caard created :)
<duanedesign> rye: you have a very creative gfx card
<rye> duanedesign, yes, i plan to try repeating this for a few times and publish it as "nouveau art"
<duanedesign> that kind of art is very popular nowadays. Like the art created by the elephant. You might have something their. ;)
<rye> duanedesign, too bad I can not take hi-res screenshot since X is completely b0rken at that point
<duanedesign> true
<duanedesign> rye: how is proxy support coming along in U1?
<rye> duanedesign, ubuntuone-preferences seems to be proxy aware now; checking syncdaemon
<duanedesign> rye: oh cool. I am just answering some forum posts this morning and proxies came up.
<rye> duanedesign, i don't see the evidence of proxy support in syncdaemon :-/
<duanedesign> rye: ok. Well it is on its way so I will tell the user to expect proxy support in maverick.
<rye> duanedesign, wait, need foundations+ confirmation
<duanedesign> ok
<bac> hi beuno
<beuno> hola bac
<bac> beuno:  are there any issues with ubuntuone and maverick?  it is syncing music, etc but i don't have a folder.  isn't it supposed to be under 'places'?
 * beuno pokes Chipaca 
<beuno> bac, it should be under places, yes
<bac> beuno:  clearly labeled as UbuntuOne, i assume.  i have nothing similar
<beuno> bac, yeap, it should. This is a fresh install?
<bac> yes
<beuno> rye, youz around?
<rye> beuno, me is around
<bac> beuno:  and there is nothing under the 'me' (i.e. 'bac') menu on the RHS of the top panel
<beuno> bac, that is a bug, I think an update is coming down the pipeline for that
<rye> beuno, places entry was added by the mighty applet
<rye> beuno, and it looks like it has not migrated to anything we have now
<bac> beuno:  ok, if it is known bug that's fine.  i just wanted to confirm i wasn't making stuff up
<beuno> bac, well, it's not known to me  :)
<bac> beuno:  oh, shall i file one then?
<beuno> rye, what's the situation here?
<rye> beuno, are you asking about the places entry? I believe this has been overlooked and neither ubuntuone-launch nor ubuntuone-preferences create Ubuntu One entry in gnome bookmarks and the only users who have that bookmark are those who migrated from karmic
<beuno> bac, bug please then  :)
<bac> thanks beuno, rye
<JanC> *sigh*, the maestro support on U1MS is broken
<duanedesign> i am having an issue getting the upload and download settings to save to ~//.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<karlo> I can't open any file on ubuntu one.. any help ? (I was opening files last days..)
<rye> karlo, could you please tell us whether you are using web interface or local files (in which case that is really weird)?
<karlo> public..
<karlo> .. and public is on the web..
<karlo> any help ?
<karlo> rye
<rye> karlo, checking...
<rye> karlo, do you have the URL that gives such issues?
<karlo> all files gives such issues .. :/
<dobey> i can open public files just fine
<rye> dobey, karlo, i can open public files just fine too
<rye> karlo, what error message (if any) is given by your browser?
<dobey> http://ubuntuone.com/p/GPG/
<rye> dobey, you now have an awesome public URL :)
<karlo> I have not error..
<karlo> dis one works..
<karlo> http://ubuntuone.com/p/GPG/
<rye> karlo, which one does not?
<karlo> all my files..
<karlo> http://ubuntuone.com/p/Bos/
<karlo> example..
<rye> karlo, I see a penguin there
<karlo> hmm..
<rye> even after cache refresh
<rye> so updown server is working
<karlo> to me it is just blank screen..
<dobey> yeah, penguin with the scarlett letter
<rye> karlo, what browser are you using?
<dobey> karlo: maybe it is your browser then
<karlo> but http://ubuntuone.com/p/GPG/ was working :/
<karlo> firefox
<karlo> now it's working xDDD hahah
<karlo> wtf
<karlo> ty rye, dobey for help..
<rye> karlo, you are very welcome :)
<karlo> it's was weird.. xD
<OpenSourceWay> Hi world !
<OpenSourceWay> I have a question : How do I stop synchronizing a folder outside my ~/Ubuntu One folder ?
<OpenSourceWay> My folder is deleted and the command on the FAQs is not good !
<duffydack> Id think if you deleted it then it would be deleted from the server as well
<duffydack> check the web interface.
<OpenSourceWay> Yes, on the web interface my folder exist.
<OpenSourceWay> And not on my computer.
<OpenSourceWay> I have deleted my computer.
<OpenSourceWay> And nothing do.
<duffydack> delete the folder from web interface maybe?
<duffydack> it cant sync whats not there anyway.
<OpenSourceWay> I can't, I haven't this option.
<duffydack> tried making the folder again?
<duffydack> enabling sync etc.
<OpenSourceWay> BigBug !!
<OpenSourceWay> Nautilus kill !
<OpenSourceWay> :D
<duanedesign> OpenSourceWay: hello
<OpenSourceWay> Hi
<OpenSourceWay> I am deleting folders !
<duanedesign> OpenSourceWay: do you want to stop syncing the folder, or delete it from the server and stop syncing it?
<OpenSourceWay> I want to stop sync it.
<OpenSourceWay> But my bug (resoluce) : I have sync. on Nautilus and delete on terminal
<duanedesign> OpenSourceWay: if you run this command in a Terminal:  u1sdtool --list-folders
<OpenSourceWay> And terminal not delete on the server.
<duanedesign> you will get something like this
<duanedesign>   id=7f8491ab-f431-4c8a-91a7-f561faa05fca subscribed=True path=/home/duanedesign/Pictures
<OpenSourceWay> I can't explain all manipulations in english but I have resoluce my bug!
<duanedesign> see subscribed=True, wwe want that False
<OpenSourceWay> The bug is I have id=7f8491ab-f431-4c8a-91a7-f561faa05fca subscribed= path=/home/duanedesign/Pictures
<OpenSourceWay> Whithout TRUE and FALSE
<duanedesign> OpenSourceWay: so to stop syncing it we would run:
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --unsubscribe-folder=FOLDER_ID
<duanedesign> in the example using the id from above
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --unsubscribe-folder=7f8491ab-f431-4c8a-91a7-f561faa05fca
<OpenSourceWay> No, this command not fonctionnate if you have sync on Nautilus
<OpenSourceWay> But only if you have sync. in console
<duanedesign> OpenSourceWay: If the folder does not have False that means Flase
<OpenSourceWay> I'm very bad at english !
<duanedesign> OpenSourceWay: that is ok. Me too and it is my first language
<duanedesign> :)
<OpenSourceWay> :D
<duanedesign> subscribed=False  is the same as subscribed=
<OpenSourceWay> Ok
<OpenSourceWay> Bye
<duffydack> I`ll say thanks for him...
<duanedesign> :)
<duffydack> ungrateful so and so
<duanedesign> duffydack: how is your box running?
<duffydack> fine..  I tried to use my other email, cant its in use
<duffydack> the account from way back when its completely hosed
<duffydack> I tried to set it up in maverick but it wont connect.. connects to my working in use now account tho
<duanedesign> heh
<duffydack> There is a cancel account option, I remember using it long ago.. but it does not delete
<duanedesign> in maverick it does connect
<duffydack> like it says it does..
<duffydack> when I put in the login/pass, it just activated it again and I was back at square -1
<duanedesign> duffydack: i know they do not immediately delete the accounts...But I do not know what the time frame is
<duffydack> I removed it months ago.
<duffydack> Its the reason I use the one I use now.
 * duanedesign nods
<duffydack> its plain broke
<duffydack> I just want it purged from their server
<duffydack> so I can register it again and do it clean
<duanedesign> i am sure someone can take care of that for you. Though I am just basing that on the helpful nature of the team not any faactual knowledge ::)
<duffydack> Well, this will do for now,its working and I know it will work with or without NM in maverick
#ubuntuone 2010-09-18
<duanedesign> morning all
<karlo> can you put website in ubuntu one cloud ?
<duanedesign> hello karlo
<karlo> hi
<duanedesign> you can put an html ifile in your Ubuntu One folder and share that file publicly
<karlo> yea.. but then when you try to open it you must save it..
<karlo> duanedesign, do you know working way ?
<duanedesign> karlohere is an html file I have in my Ubunt One folder that I published. http://ubuntuone.com/p/GYg/
<karlo> hmm.. when I put website then browser ask me to download or open the file..
<levu> karlo: i can open it in browser
<levu> where in launchpad i can file a bug for the u1 server software?
<karlo> duanedesign, but when you change website it change url..
<duanedesign> karlo: you mean changing the domain name? Ubuntu One really is not an ideal platform for serving a website.
<karlo> no..
<duanedesign> levu: did you find the place to file your bug?
<karlo> I mean changing website
<levu> duanedesign: yes i did, thanks too :)
<karlo> no name
<duanedesign> karlo: oh i see. If you made an edit, your URL would be different
<karlo> yep..
<levu> this whole url scheeme is poorly designed, i just filed a bug with an security issue because of this...
<karlo> yea you van open files from other people.. so what xD
<karlo> can* (no van) lol
<karlo> is there any group public shearing .. where you can share fails with other people
<levu> omg in the moment i just can give you the advise not to publish anything on u1 until you're very sure it should be published. there are some big security problems...
<karlo> like?
<levu> karlo: well, i reported a private bug and i'm waiting for the response of the u1server team...
<karlo> levu, duanedesign.. I make "secret" page.. you can see it if you type this in terminal: lynx --source http://ubuntuone.com/p/GZB/
<karlo> and I can edit it..
#ubuntuone 2010-09-19
<AbhiJit> hello!
<ziroday> Hi, is there a way to get some sort of information as to what U1 is doing? AFAICT I've linked my account but nothing appears to be syncing and the U1 options window refuses to open. Am running 10.10
<aleksi> Hello, is there a way to sync ubuntuone with debian? i have ubuntu on my laptop but debian on my server and i'd like to sync them
<j0nr> hi. My first purchase with ubuntuone music store isnt downloading. Its just stuck as 'Queued' Is that right?
<levu> Hi, where are the couchdb data, especially the contacts of desktopcouch?
<kklimonda> levu: in .local/share/ there is DesktopCouch folder or something similar
<levu> kklimonda: thx
<levu> kklimonda: can i just replace it with the one from another system?
<kklimonda> levu: hmm... no idea to be honest, make a backup first. but it may work
<levu> kklimonda: ok, thx
<levu> hi i want to add an computer to u1 but if i start the u1 client, i get the settings dialog as if i was connected already to an account.
<OwaisL> Anyone got a couple of minutes?
<OwaisL> need help with DesktopCouch synching with U1
<levu> OwaisL: where's your problem?
<OwaisL> levu: hi
<OwaisL> desktopcouch syncs with U1 automatically right
<OwaisL> I would like a couple of items not to sync
<OwaisL> that is it
<OwaisL> how do I tell couch or u1 not to sync some item
<levu> OwaisL: sry, i was just afk, there is something in the FAQ, have a look at it, its linked from the web interface (accounts tab)
<levu> *account
<OwaisL> ok
<OwaisL> levu:
<OwaisL> I'm testing U1 right now
<OwaisL> between my actual machine and a virtual machine
<OwaisL> files, contacts and notes do sync but desktopcouch does not
<OwaisL> also, U1 settings dialog does not mention anything regarding DC
<levu> OwaisL: yes, it's currently not enabled, see status (in the topic is the link)
<OwaisL> OhKay
<OwaisL> any probable dates?
<OwaisL> i mean when will it be enabled?
<levu> nope.
#ubuntuone 2011-09-12
<ralsina> mandel: ping
<mandel> ralsina, pong
<mandel> morning all!!!
<ralsina> hola manuel!
<mandel> ralsina, que leches haces despierto!
<mandel> loco!
<mandel> :)
<ralsina> mandel, I just replied to your mail, please check it to see what you can be doing this morning
<ralsina> I had to piss. You know, almost 40, that kind of thing.
<mandel> ralsina, I'v just read it, I'll be doing keyring? its hosted in bitbucket, so I'll start doing pull requests and will contact the maintainer when he wakes up
<mandel> he is in the states
<ralsina> Cool, we can switch to your fork for release in the meantime if needed
<ralsina> do you have a XP box to test? I think it's only one of the windows backends that's broken, on XP it works
<ralsina> oops, on 7 it works
<ralsina> unless I have a patched keyring, of course :-)
<mandel> ralsina, yes, the issue is that on XP it does not delete from the registry
<ralsina> doesn't sound hard to implement
<mandel> ralsina, nope :)
<ralsina> cool
<mandel> ralsina, I'll do the branches and will let you know, also I'll like to move txsecrets there
<mandel> ralsina, maybe alecu and I could become maintainers of pykeyring and hav control over it? buahahahahaha
<ralsina> Also, we will eventually have to document how to delete credentials manually in all platforms, but that's for llaaaaaaater
<ralsina> mandel: looks like it would be useful. And I will take over pyxdg :-)
<ralsina> Since I already reimplemented it for windows.
<mandel> ralsina, I think we could create a super tiny script for that
<ralsina> mandel: actually, implementing the linux equivalente of the "suggested UDFs list" is a lot of work.
<mandel> ralsina, just a small .exe that gets ran, remove the creds by using standard qt dialogs,
<ralsina> yeah
<mandel> ralsina, I'm talking about the removal of the creds :)
<ralsina> but in that case, it can be done via control panel
<ralsina> control panel -> remove local device
<ralsina> it should always do the right thing
<mandel> ralsina, cool, I'll start working on it right now
<ralsina> great, I will go sleep anouther 5 hours :-)
<mandel> ralsina, I might appear and disappear due to errands, new house you know? :)
<ralsina> you already in madrid?
<mandel> ralsina, yes, I'm that good :)
<ralsina> he
<mandel> ralsina, you might not even notices that I moved? but there are some things I have to get done
<ralsina> cool, how's iron taking it?
<mandel> ralsina, bank, internet at home (I'm at my parents office) etc...
<mandel> ralsina, he's like WTF but with no problems? I think the ex is taking it worse hehehe
<ralsina> ha
<ralsina> ok, have fun!
<mandel> ralsina, duerme!
<JamesTait> Happy Monday, everyone! :)
<fagan> morning JamesTait
<mandel> fagan, hey! what are you doing here, I thugh you had a job ;)
<fagan> mandel: ha I just opened irc
<fagan> doesnt really distract from the work :)
<mandel> sure...
<fagan> mandel: so do you miss having someone in your timezone?
<mandel> fagan, well, ralsina was here like an hour ago :)
<mandel> and diego starts early, but it is indeed quite lonely
<fagan> mandel: well at least you wont have any interns to inflict your loneliness on :D
<gatox> mandel, hey! i'm here jeje
<karni> Hi everyone!
<karni> I'm here as well ;d
<karni> =D
<gatox> karni, :P hi
<mandel> gatox, buenas!
<karni> gatox: hello :)
<rye> karni, mornings, a quick android question - have you ever seen an application that only had BroadcastReceiver and nothing else? No service, nothing. I wonder how can I make it be called since my tests show that android does not call the onReceive() at all even though i put the correct intent filters
<karni> rye: hello! which broadcast is it? for instance, apps installed on external storage, do not receive some system broadcasts.
<karni> rye: I don't think I have, but I wouldn't say it's anything bad. a single BroadcastReceiver can be useful as well :)
<rye> karni, i am trying to capture the event that media scanner has finished scanning file. Then i tried to get at least anything, obtained READ_PHONE_STATE permission, started listening to at least anything and still nothing
<karni> rye: And you're sure you've declared the receiver properly?
<rye> it looks like I don't understand the concept, is Android really initiating the apps based on their intent-filter actions?
<karni> rye: Yes it is.
<karni> rye: Show me your manifest :)
<karni> rye: That's our network "listener" http://paste.ubuntu.com/687508/
<karni> rye: well, it's not really interesting. note that you have to provide full action, including the package.
<karni> rye: and we start with android:name=".receiver..." because manifest tag declares package="com.ubuntuone.android.files"
<rye> karni, uh, huh. Well, I will boot the netbook and grab the code later today and will poke you once again.
<karni> rye: Sure :)
<mandel> sorry, internet issues :)
<nessita> good morning everyone!
<mandel> nessita, buenos dias!
<nessita> hola mandel
<ralsina> Good morning!
<nessita> hi ralsina
<nessita> mandel: you in madrid already or still barcelona?
<ralsina> hello nessita
<mandel> nessita, madrid :)
<mandel> nessita, seems like my twitter client on the phone does not work very well :(
<nessita> mandel: why?
<mandel> nessita, its posting things like hours late :P
<mandel> nessita, I though you asked because I new pict was posted of my old house :)
<mandel> ralsina, nessita I'm of to walk the dog, lets hope he likes the new place, bbl
<nessita> mandel: ack
<karni> Hello Androids! If you have an older device / low-end device, I would mostly appreciate for givint this Ubuntu One Files 1.0.3.1 a spin http://goo.gl/RlQRk.qr
<karni> Most notably, I'm interested if auto-uploading multiple pictures causes any visible load on the system, thanks!
<ralsina> karni: I have a galaxy 3, that counts as low end?
<karni> ralsina: That's a 667 MHz, I would appreciate if you could give it a spin, please!
<ralsina> karni: sure!
<karni> ralsina: Please: open the app > Menu > Settings > Configure auto-upload > enable it, if it's off, and try taking few pictures (5-10 would be great)
<ralsina> ok, let me go find it
<karni> ralsina: Please let me know if the phone feels visibly slower
<gatox> ralsina, when you have a minute (already has nessita approval): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/over-quota/+merge/74837
<karni> ralsina: Much thanks!
<nessita> hi gatox!
<gatox> nessita, hi
 * karni turns to support tracker to request feedback from these users
 * karni left his HTC Hero in Warsaw
<nessita> gatox: I just assigned bug #847232 to you, so you and ralsina can evaluate implementing it when doing the build
<gatox> nessita, ok
<ralsina_> gatox: got it!
<gatox> ralsina_, thanks
<ralsina_> nessita, gatox: doing what bug #847232 suggests is really not trivial.
<ralsina_> I added a comment in the bug
<gatox> ralsina_, yes, i assume its not
<ralsina_> oh, we are botless again :-(
<ralsina_> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/cc300434.aspx
<ralsina_> For example, you can't have more than 5 entries, and you can replace the list but not add to it! :-/
<gatox> ralsina_, mmmmmmm....... that sounds like a "perno" :P
<ralsina_> gatox: NO KIDDING
<nessita> ralsina_: I think the bug refers to adding UBuntu One to the favorites while using explorer, not using a file chooser...
<ralsina_> sorry, hit capslock by accident :-)
<ralsina_> Hmmm could be
<nessita> ralsina_: this http://www.ghacks.net/2010/07/19/how-to-add-folders-to-windows-explorer-favorites-in-windows-7/
<nessita> but done programatically
<gatox> i'm finishing with some bugs now... let me close this and i'll take a look at that one
<ralsina_> nessita: yes. Not that I find that with a quick gogle :-)
<nessita> ralsina_: that == doing it programatically?
<ralsina_> yes
<nessita> right, we may need to dive in the msdn site
<ralsina_> Here they are: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{323CA680-C24D-4099-B94D-446DD2D7249E}\ShellFolder
<ralsina_> gatox: Whoa, this looks like a complicated system. We can talk this later though.
<ralsina_> nessita: I talked with mandel earlier and he's starting with the keyring problems first
<gatox> ralsina_, ok!
<nessita> ralsina_: sounds good.... which reminds me, I downloaded a third iso last friday, I will start installing that
<ralsina_> nessita: ok, cool
<nessita> bu. the image is not "bootable"
<karni> ralsina_: managed to find the galaxy 3 perhaps? :)
<ralsina_> karni: got sidetracked, will check in 5'
<karni> ralsina_: sure!
<nessita> ralsina_: is it "sane" to hace cleanupUp page calling initializePage? I mean, can we trigger an endless loop somhow?
<ralsina_> nessita: only if going back takes you to the same page
<nessita> ralsina_: are we 110% that does not happen? :-)
<ralsina_> nessita: well, we are in these two cases :-)
<ralsina_> nessita: in fact, not even then would it cause a loop. It would have to involve page 1 moving to page2 from initialize, and page2 going back from initialize.
<ralsina_> nessita: so, a loop is really really really unlikely because it would mean page2 "bounces" you all the time, and things would be broken anyway
<nessita> ack
<nessita> ralsina_: branch looks good! IRL testing now
<ralsina_> nessita: cool!
<ralsina_> karni:  trying to install that file locked up my phone
<karni> ralsina_: o_O
<karni> ralsina_: the install, or post-login?
<ralsina_> karni: the install itself, I have the red arrow thing on notification and can't even open that :-)
<ralsina_> karni: so it's likely not your fault
<karni> ralsina_: Oh, that's strange.. Anyway, thanks for trying! blajk justtested on HTC Legend, and it looks fine
<ralsina_> ok!
<ralsina_> mandel, nessita, alecu, dobey, gatox: standup in 10 or so!
<gatox> ralsina_, ack
<nessita> ack
<nessita> gatox, ralsina_: I just found that we have some regressions in the setup account page regarding button enablement, see bug #847796 (screencast added)
<ralsina_> nessita: looking!
<nessita> gatox: I marked that as High, please note is Higher that other Highs :-) (not not that much to be critical)
<gatox> nessita, jeje ok... i'm finishing with 2 bugs, and then i will take that one
<nessita> ralsina_: I found that while testing your branch, but I confirmed the bug is in trunk as well
<ralsina_> ack
<ralsina_> it's probably there since the button got moved to the wizard
<nessita> ralsina_: ah, perhaps. The tricky part is that the "password too weak" error appears but the loading will not go away
<nessita> gatox: ^
<gatox> ack
<mandel> ack
<nessita> me
<gatox> me
<mandel> me
<ralsina_> me
<ralsina_> dobey, alecu, standup
<nessita> alecu, dobey?
<nessita> let's! :-)
<nessita> DONE: Tons of testing with clean ISOs, RELEASE WOOHOO
<nessita> TODO: more testing, bug triage, grab some controlpanel UI bug (probably bug #800705).
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Bug #829358, Bug #828983, Bugs #845083 and #845735 almost done.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep fixing UI bugs. Try to survive the flu.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> mandel go
<alecu> hello!
<nessita> alecu: hello! happy release!
<gatox> alecu, hi!
<nessita> mandel: go?
<alecu> hi nessita! :-)
<mandel> DONE: Looks at python keyring and modify part of the tests running system. I'm talking with benji (mantainer and canonical colleage) about the changes and how to continue so that I can push the changes there.
<mandel> TODO: more pykering and bitbucket
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> COMMENTS: I might be out for the last 2 ours of my day for errands :P
<mandel> next ralsina_
<ralsina_> DONE: release! fixed my pending branches, reported bugs, did reviews TODO: merge a couple of branches, assign tasks, fix bugs (not chosen yet), tech leads call BLOCKED: no
<ralsina_> alecu?
 * alecu is writing notes
<nessita> ralsina_: shall I attend that teach leads call?
<ralsina_> nessita: it's called tech leads, but it's more of a "tech management call before the management call" I think
<nessita> ralsina_: ah :-)
<ralsina_> so we clean up what we present without getting bogged in technical details
<ralsina_> Then again, I am not *sure* you shouldn't be in it :-)
<nessita> makes sense
<mandel> ralsina_, do we know anything good/bad about the beta testers?
<ralsina_> we have 588 of them
<nessita> mandel: not many bug report were opened (yet)
<alecu> DONE: took a conference day off, but due to sick child was able to attend CISL only for a few hours
<alecu> TODO: find and fill pending tickets from expenses, mis bugfixing
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina_> they reported very few bugs, but there is this on askubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/q/60754/711
 * mandel is a karma whore => goes to ask.ubuntu :P
<ralsina_> alecu: how's Amelia?
<alecu> ralsina_, she's great today. I'm supposed to take her to kinder in a few minutes
<ralsina_> alecu: you have kinders today? In province they are closed :-/
<alecu> * "misc bugfixing"
<ralsina_> they sent use the note on friday
<alecu> ralsina_, we realized that, so we called yesterday one of the other mothers to see if today the kinder was open
<alecu> ralsina_, (because Amelia has skipped thu and fri).
<ralsina_> right
<mandel> ralsina_, alecu, nessita, gatox are we having mumble? I will probably have to miss it :(
<ralsina_> ok everyone, go fix a bug or two ;-)
<ralsina_> I think we can skip mumble for today
<nessita> ralsina_: will you be handling the askubuntu question?
<nessita> or shall I?
<ralsina_> nessita: mandel was volunteering ;-)
<nessita> great!
<nessita> mandel: please do not drop that package ;-) (we want all the feedback we can have from our users)
<mandel> nessita, sire :)
<mandel> I mean, sure hehehe
<mandel> nessita, I'm answering to send more info since it seems that changes in the fs where not notified or the file was not uploaded.
<nessita> mandel: request logs, always
<mandel> I nearly failed the captcha test hehehe
<mandel> nessita, FYI: http://askubuntu.com/questions/60754/latest-windows-ubuntuone-client-not-working-correctly/61075#61075
<nessita> mandel: and the name of the file that did not upload
<mandel> nessita, oh, goo point hehehe
<nessita> mandel: FYI: this is not the correct path for logs C:\Users\$username$\AppData\Local\xdg\ubuntuone
<nessita> mandel: the proper path is:
<nessita> C:\Users\$username$\AppData\Local\xdg\cache
<mandel> nessita, ups, sorry
<nessita> can you please clarify that? (ask to zip all the folder and attach that)
<mandel> nessita, sorted
<nessita> using quicksort, I hope
<nessita> :-D
<mandel> bubble, always bubble hehehe
<dobey> meh
<mandel> nessita, alecu, ralsina_ I have good news related to pykeyring, it does not longer use C but c types which means that it is longer not a pain to build on windows :)
<ralsina_> mandel: that is good
<nessita> mandel: great news!
<nessita> mandel: what about the delete method?
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #788532
<dobey> λ TODO: bug #840072, bug #838778, get stuff off CD
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<mandel> nessita, working on it atm, only problem is that for it to land I have to implement it on all platforms, is not hard, but a pain to test :(
<nessita> mandel: what all platforms?
<mandel> nessita, atm I'm workingon improving how tests are done so that is easier to work with it, benji is the poin of contact for this
<mandel> nessita, it would be linux (gnome/kwallet) windows and mac os x
<nessita> mandel: this is working in linux ATM, no?
<mandel> I already have the fix for windows XP so we could just create a patch with that for ralsina_ to use
<mandel> nessita, delete? or pykeyring?
<nessita> mandel: delete
<ralsina_> mandel: if you have a bitbucket fork, that's good enough for our releases, yes
<mandel> nessita, delete was indeed implemented, but you do not want to be using pykeyring just yet because it does not use txsecrets
<mandel> nessita, I wanted to talk with benji about implementing a txsecrets backend for pykeyring so that we do not longer have it in sso
<mandel> but that is in the very long run
<nessita> mandel: exactly, so let's try to stick to what we need and can do in the short term
<ralsina_> mandel: we still have a tight schedule, so if you can do the delete for xp fix, that's enough :-)
<alecu> mandel, that means "wait till this friday for other platforms" :-)
<ralsina_> we don't need txsecrets support for another month I think
<ralsina_> exactly
<alecu> ralsina_, I'm not sure it's a good idea to make pykeyring use txsecrets
<mandel> sure, xp only is not a problem
<alecu> ralsina_, afaik pykeyring is synchronous
<nessita> mandel: so, let me see if I get this correct: we do have the patch for win7, but that does not work for XP?
<ralsina_> alecu: yes, it is sync
<mandel> nessita, yes, the issue is that on windows the creds_management is not present on XP which means that the remove_credentials does not work, the patch ensure that when the sso creds is added to the regstry on xp we can indeed delete it
<mandel> alecu, ralsina_ that is why I have to talk with benji about tx_secrets, we could add an async api besides the sync one
<mandel> nessita, does it make sense?
<alecu> mandel, well, that sounds a bit more reasonable.
<nessita> mandel: no... sorry. Let's start again: I know you built a patch a while ago to support credentials deletion in windows. In which windows version did that patch work?
<alecu> guys and gal: I have to go to kinder for 30 mins aprox
<mandel> nessita, windows vista and 7
 * alecu bbl
<alecu> ciao!
<mandel> nessita, xp stores the data in the registry and I did not patch that
<ralsina_> mandel: that was the Vault backend, right?
<mandel> ralsina_, exactly
<nessita> mandel: ah, I see. Ok, keep us posted.
<mandel> nessita, will do, I'm re doing the vista and  patch too so that they work in the latests pykeyring version
<mandel> ralsina_, we should jot this down for the pycon talk, it is an interesting thing to talk about
<ralsina_> mandel: yeah
<ralsina_> mandel: all we need for that talk is a list of things and rant. We can organize it over two, three beers
<ralsina_> dobey: we are botless again, can you re-do what you did?
<mandel> ralsina_, yes, and I have a good idea of the slides? :)
<nessita> ralsina_: I'm approving back-is-wrong but I found some buggy behaviors when moving between those folders, so I reported bug #847847 (added screencast so you can see the issues)
<ralsina_> nessita: ack!
<nessita> ralsina_: those folders == those folder pages
<mandel> ralsina_, nessita, gatox, dobey, alecu I need to go away to do some serious errands (like moving the account from barcelona to madrid) etc..  I'll ba back asap, if its to late I'll send you an email with the progress in pykeyring but I believe it should be ready for tom with no problems, if benji likes me even in trunk :P
<ralsina_> cool
<nessita> mandel: add good tests! :-)
<ralsina_> nessita: ok, will work on that bug today
<mandel> nessita, yeah, that is one of the big changes to be added to pykeyring, tests are kinda ugly (it tests all backends in all platforms?)
<nessita> mandel: ack, though if you're asking me something I'm not what that question is :-)
<mandel> nessita, me perdi :P
<mandel> ok, I need to go before bank closes? lazy little bastards!
<nessita> mandel: bye
<dobey> nessita: i don't think mandel is very good at using proper punctuation. :)
<nessita> dobey: looks like it :-)
<mandel> dobey, nessita hey, I'm still here!!! what pronuntiation?
<ralsina_> PUNCTuation
<mandel> ok, what punctuation :P
<nessita> mandel: "tests are kinda ugly (it tests all backends in all platforms?)"
<mandel> I did not add a ?
<mandel> nessita,  tests are kinda ugly (it tests all backends in all platforms?)
<mandel> do you see a ?
<nessita> yeah
 * mandel se va a cagar en x-chat
<nessita> dobey: do you?
<dobey> yes
 * mandel se caga en la puta de oros!!
<dobey> also "before bank closes?"
<mandel> nessita, dobey and here ..
<mandel> ??
<nessita> mandel: no
<dobey> mandel: don't you need to go to the bank? :P
<mandel> he, so it looks like three dots are converted to a ?
<dobey> 0x2026 is …
<mandel> dobey, yes, but I prefer to miss the back than to be told I dont know how to use ? ;)
<nessita> mandel: do your errands instead of argue! :-P
<dobey> mandel: that's what she said!
<mandel> nessita, dobey so, that was three dots that got transformed to a ? so, me cago en irc y sus muertos!
<mandel> ok, now I'm away
<gatox> nessita, ralsina_ when you have a minute: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/err-dict/+merge/75001
<ralsina_> xchat is probably trying to convert to an ellipsis ... and failing ;-)
<nessita> gatox: looking!
<nessita> gatox: where did you take the email idea from?
<alecu> hello!
<gatox> nessita, i see that in some cases for RegistrationError the dict only contain errtype and email, and i saw the tests, and applied the same way of checking that key as it does for message and __all__
<nessita> gatox: the goal of the bug is to generically handle any err dict
<nessita> gatox: in a way that we never show the string repr of a dict to the user
<nessita> gatox: so we need to improve the fix so any dict is properly handled
<gatox> nessita, so, the only missing is the "password" key...... should i check for that one too...... and avoid the result that just print the dict?
<nessita> gatox: no, we need to support any key
<nessita> gatox: let me grab the GTK handling algortithm
<gatox> nessita, its the same
<nessita> gatox: what do you mean is the same?
<gatox> nessita, i don't know if you are referring to something else...... but the "_build_general_error_message" method in gtk, does the same as the one in qt (except for the new thing about 'email' key).....
<ralsina_> nessita: I think we had seen that the root bug was that not the same errordict was being passed on linux and windows
<ralsina_> nessita: the last time I touched that function because of a similar error?
<nessita> gatox: right, because that method is not used for specific entries. If you go an see  on_user_registration_error, we deal with error separately
<nessita> so, we first check if 'email' is there and add an warning to the entry itseld
<nessita> itself*
<nessita> gatox: same for password
<nessita> and then, we build a general message
<nessita> gatox: so, besides doing specific handling for fields, we should do a generic handling
<nessita> gatox: where the dict received as error, is *never* shown as a dict to the end user. In the worst case, we should iterate over the keys, values and show that in a user-friendly way
<nessita> gatox: this is, for example, the GTK controlpanel generic error handling http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/687633/
<nessita> ralsina_: is related, but not the same. My goal is that we never show a dict to the user, despite we may have different error keys in linux and windows
<ralsina_> ack
<gatox> nessita, when you say "check if 'email' is there and add an warning to the entry", do you mean add that message to the email_assistant label besides the email line edit?
<nessita> gatox: that would be ideal, but not sure what design spec'ed for that
<karni> duanedesign: joshuahoover: Can you guys see version 1.0.3.1 on the right side of https://market.android.com/details?id=com.ubuntuone.android.files ?
<nessita> gatox: in any case, in the generic callback handler, we never should query for 'email' in particular, and we never should default to "result = "Error: %r" % errordict"
<nessita> gatox: so, when registering, we may *also* handle possible specific errors such as email and password
<nessita> gatox: email and password errors will only show up as registration results
<nessita> gatox: the same happens for email-token validation, the errdict will add a new pay key called email_token
<nessita> (see sso, gtk code, gui.py:1060)
<joshuahoover> karni: i don't see it there
<karni> joshuahoover: thanks. probably not populated yet.
<nessita> gatox: not sure if I can explain myself about this: summary is that we should deal separately with form-specific errors vs general errors
<gatox> nessita, so...... let me see if i understand...... the method that build the messages, if it doesn't has the __all__ and message key, it should return None.... and avoid showing that..... and for the methods that catch the errors for Registration and so, we should parse the additional data as password and email and show it somewhere else
<nessita> gatox: I would recommend the other way around
<gatox> nessita, sorry..... i'm kind of lost....
<nessita> gatox: each error handler may do some specific handling, and then, if there is something left to handle in the error dict, build a general message and show that
<nessita> gatox: we can mumble if you want
<gatox> nessita, ahhhh ok, i think that i understand now
<gatox> nessita, first check local errors, then the rest
<nessita> gatox: right. So, for example: when handling registration error, you can have specific_error_1 and specific_error_2. You pop out those from the errdict and then, build a general error that may be the empty string
<nessita> gatox: same for email token result, reset password result, login result, etc
<gatox> nessita, okkkkkkkk....... now i think that is clear
<nessita> gatox: is more robust, and will generate a cleaner error message handling and visualization
<nessita> gatox: for a guide, you can follow sso/gtk/gui.py from lines 993 to 1114 (the end)
<nessita> gatox: ack?
<gatox> nessita, ok..... so, my only doubt now.... is where to show the specificic errors.... can i put that in the assistant labels besides the line edits? or should i show all the error messages together one below the other at the bottom of the form?
<nessita> gatox: do we have any spec for that?
<gatox> nessita, nop
<gatox> nessita, but
<nessita> gatox: I think there is one... trying to find it
<gatox> nessita, i think that we can show that error message besides the line edit, because it's kind of the same message that you receive when you are completing the form
<nessita> gatox: yes, that's the idea
<gatox> nessita, ok
<ralsina_> nessita: indeed you have now gained a weekly call!
<nessita> ralsina_: :-(
<nessita> ralsina_: I hate myself for asking
<nessita> :-P
<Chipaca> nessita: for you, it's opt-in
<Chipaca> nessita: it's mandatory for managers
<nessita> Chipaca: I was kidding ;-). What day, what time? :-)
<Chipaca> nessita: adding you to the invite
<nessita> Chipaca: thanks
<Chipaca> nessita: done
<nessita> got it!
<duanedesign> karni: i see it know
<ralsina_> surprisingly, it seems no windows tester has find actual unknown bugs except maybe the askubuntu guy
<karni> duanedesign: thanks :)
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<nessita> ralsina_: so, I've been doing some follow up in this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/846373
<nessita> ralsina_: and the wizard is crashing and is not handling the error
<nessita> ralsina_: we may have 2 issues:
<ralsina_> nessita: it's getting and error connecting to sd IPC
<nessita> ralsina_: hum?
<ralsina_> check the installer log
<nessita> ralsina_: can you rephrase that?
<nessita> ralsina_: I saw it, I added the trace in the bug report
<ralsina_> Oh, ok
<nessita> but I'm not sure what you mean
<nessita> "it's getting and error connecting to sd IPC"
<ralsina_> it's not crashing, it's just never getting back data
<ralsina_> so it's stuck with the overlay
<nessita> ralsina_: but what about that exception?
<ralsina_> yes, that needs handling. But OTOH, it should never happen
<nessita> ralsina_: the wizard should handle that error, no? and maybe retry (syncdaemon is maybe too slow_
<nessita> )
<nessita> ralsina_: I see the syncdaemon log and the process is starting
<ralsina_> let's check timestamps
<nessita> ralsina_: ah, good one
<ralsina_> that should be handled at the tcp activation layer, in SSO
<nessita> syncdaemon log last line is:
<nessita>      70 2011-09-10 12:25:01,381 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.VM.MD - DEBUG - Upgrading the share shelf layout^M
<nessita>  C:\Users\Matyáš\ <- JA
<nessita> alecu: I bet our syncdaemon is dying with that userhome :-/
<alecu> nessita, :-/
<nessita> alecu: there is no crash in the user log
<nessita> not sure how we can debug any further
<ralsina_> nessita: syncdaemon seems to have started 10 minutes before the installer exception. It must have crashed in the middle
<ralsina_> or at least stopped responding
<nessita> ralsina_: perhaps... did you finish the ultimate logger thingy?
<nessita> ralsina_: if it crashed we're not finding out
<alecu> nessita, I'll try something like that in my VM
<ralsina_> nessita: nope, never had the time :-(
<ralsina_> but syncdaemon is supposed to have that already
<nessita> ralsina_: right, I wonder why we're not seeing anything else in that loig
<ralsina_> it must be crashing really hard. installer is not crashing according to description, and the log has huge holes
<nessita> :-/
<nessita> alecu: I will assign the bug to you while you debug, once we have more info we'll re-assign
<nessita> gatox, ralsina_: can I have a couple of reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/handle-folder-sensitivity/+merge/75020 ?
<ralsina_> nessita: sure!
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> ralsina_: I'm setting up a clean win7, I will finish the autostart checking there
<ralsina_> nessita: autostart should work fine on XP too, if you have that one ready
<nessita> I will check in that as well
<ralsina_> ok
<nessita> but I can't open that many VMs at the same time
<ralsina_> nessita: tip! when it's for testing binaries, you can configure the XP VM with as little as 400MB of ram or so and it works
<nessita> nice
<ralsina_> nessita: +1 on your branch
<nessita> yey!
<gatox> nessita, +1
<nessita> wow!
<ralsina_> canonistack is almost making me miss dobey's server :-(/
<gatox> nessita, ping
<nessita> gatox: pong
<gatox> nessita, can you mumble 5 min?
<gatox> really quick
<nessita> gatox: sure
<Chipaca> nessita: ops call running late, will join tech leads call as soon as it's over
<Chipaca> facundobatista: et tu, brutus
<nessita> Chipaca, facundobatista: what channel is the call in/
<nessita> ?
<ralsina_> nessita: u1-management
<nessita> gracias!
<nessita> ralsina_, gatox: we're having issues with default buttons when running the wizard from the bundle: bug #848016
<gatox> nessita, ok
<ralsina_> nessita: interesting.
<ralsina_> nessita: reproduced. I will do a build that prints stderr and see if there's something
<ralsina_> or gatox: you can take this as a opportunity to have me teach you how to build that thing :-)
<gatox> ralsina_, yes, when are you going to do it?? right now or could it be later?
<ralsina_> gatox: I'm on a call, you tell me :-)
<gatox> ralsina_, i prefer later, so i can close some bugs i'm working on now
<ralsina_> gatox: fine by me, that bug is hardly critical
<facundobatista> Chipaca, brutus, I do (?)
<dobey> meh
<dobey> twisted is nasty
<gatox> lunch
<dobey> of course, this wouldn't be so bad if gi and static bindings were API compatible :(
<karni> rye: joshuahoover: duanedesign: In case anyone asks, we'll be publishing the build of Ubuntu One Files on the project page starting today, see: https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-files
<karni> rye: joshuahoover: Shall I reply to the person who recently asked about the apk?
<karni> I have it in front of me.
<karni> I'll do that ;)
<nessita> alecu: ah! I forgot to ask, did you take a look to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/webclient-shutdowns/+merge/74708? I added a comment
<alecu> nessita, yup, I saw that tests were broken for you, and I managed to reproduce that on windows. I'll take a look at a fix later. thanks!
<nessita> thank you!
<ralsina_> nessita, alecu, gatox: can I get *one* review for this? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/empty-folder-list/+merge/75043
<ralsina_> one should be enough ;-)
<gatox> ralsina_, on it
<nessita> lunchtime!!!!!
<gatox> ralsina_, +1....... no need for tests?? (checking that the variable exists or something?)
<dobey> tests are for fascists
<nessita> gatox: he DOES need tests!
<nessita> also his branch :-D
<duanedesign> thank you karni
<karni> np
<karni> rye: I'd appreciate if you could have a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11244203#post11244203 and the OpenID transaction fragment.
<nessita> can I have a trivial review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/restore-skipped/+merge/75041 ?>
<ralsina_> nessita: approved
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<nessita> I'm IRL tetsing yours empty-foo
<ralsina_> ack
<nessita> ralsina_: approved. Also tested https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/put-in-autostart/+merge/73670 and is working OK, but tests are failing
<nessita> ralsina_: can you please fix and I'll approve?
<ralsina_> nessita: must be something new in trunk. Will fix immediately
<ralsina_> hey, tarmac is back up!
<gatox> ralsina_, nessita small review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/err-dict/+merge/75055 (this branch is related with the SSO one that i'm waiting for launchpad to rescan it to give you the link)
<gatox> nessita, ralsina_ SSO: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/err-dict/+merge/75001
<lauratika> hello everyone my ubuntu one sync service it's giving me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/687821/ and this create conflicts with folders in nautilus... cant launch any folder. any ideas what this is about?. was working just fine a few hours ago.
<dobey> lauratika: that pastebin seems to be cut off?
<lauratika> no is what i can select in the ubuntu one launcher
<gatox> ralsina_, nessita i'm leaving for now (EOD)... i'm with fever.... please let me know if that branches needs fixing... also probably later i'll submit another branch to fix the problem with the setup account button...... but i'm not feeling very well now...... byeee
<lauratika> is there a way to get the whole message?
<nessita> gatox: get some rest!
<ralsina_> gatox: have some rest!
<gatox> nessita, ralsina_ jeje se pusieron de acuredo
<ralsina_> no, but we don't want to explain "oh, our new developer dropped dead on the keboard" ;-)
<dobey> lauratika: you mean in the control panel?
<lauratika> sorry
<lauratika> got the whole message just had to maximize the window
<gatox> ralsina_, jejjeje
<lauratika> http://paste.ubuntu.com/687826/ this is the whole message
<lauratika> dobey: could you see it?... thats all i have
<dobey> lauratika: yes, it seems like ubuntuone-syncdaemon is failing to start perhaps. what version of ubuntuone-client do you have, and on what version of ubuntu?
<lauratika> what is the command to know ubuntu one version?
<lauratika> im using natty
<nessita> lauratika: can you please the output of running this command on a terminal? python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug
<lauratika> http://paste.ubuntu.com/687831/ here it is nessita!
<nessita> looking
<nessita> lauratika: interesting, let me ping someone more familiar with tritcask
<nessita> verterok: ping
<lauratika> interesting as in unusual and send to next doctor... or interesting as in ha! so simple to fix?  ;)
<dobey> interesting as in it shouldn't be doing that, but alas here we are :)
<ralsina_> nessita: fixed put-in-autostart, added fix for bug #847794 while I was fixing test output
<lauratika>  :D
<nessita> lauratika: interesting as in the error is unexpected, may indicate (but need confirmation) that your metadata may be corrupted
<nessita> ralsina_: ack
<lauratika> which means?... metadata sounds like big boss got tangled...
<lauratika> thanx for this nessita!...
<nessita> lauratika: you're welcome! let's see what verterok can say about this, he's the master head behind that
<nessita> lauratika: he seems to be out, can you please file a bug? please add the last output there
<lauratika> this is my version of ubuntu one 1.0.0-0ubuntu1.1
<lauratika> but right now i can access my folders
<lauratika> and therefor any files... is there a way around just while i file the bug?
<verterok> nessita: pong
<nessita> verterok: hi there!
<verterok> hi
<nessita> verterok: lauratika is having weird issues with tritcask, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/687831/
<verterok> nessita: looking
<verterok> nessita: is this nightly ppa or natty version?
<nessita> verterok: no idea, lauratika what does apt-cache policy python-ubuntuone-client shows?
<lauratika> hmmm.. sorry not that savvy. how can i check that and gladly will post it for ya guys?
<verterok> lauratika: what's the output of: 'apt-cache policy python-ubuntuone-client' ?
<nessita> lauratika: run that ^ in a terminal
<lauratika> yes hold on
<lauratika> too slow the machine
<lauratika> python-ubuntuone-client:
<lauratika>   Installed: 1.6.2-0ubuntu1
<lauratika>   Candidate: 1.6.2-0ubuntu1
<lauratika> this is what i got
<nessita> verterok: no ppa, plain natty
<verterok> ok, let check the code
<verterok> lauratika: gimme 5' to check the code of that version
<lauratika> sure... no worries
<lauratika> thanx guys!
<verterok> lauratika: do you have filed a bug with the contents of  http://paste.ubuntu.com/687831/?
<lauratika> not yet
<lauratika> should i?
<nessita> ralsina_: ping
<ralsina_> nessita: pong
<nessita> ralsina_: can you add a quick test for the adding of the check set_up_button?
<ralsina_> nessita: argh, I know I forgot something. Sure
<verterok> lauratika: please, so I can link the fix to the bug :)
<nessita> ralsina_: the rest looks good!
<ralsina_> nessita: thanks. Is adding that test a full review again? Because then I would do it in another smaller branch
<lauratika> silly question is there a link to bug page
<lauratika> got it
<lauratika> sorry
<nessita> ralsina_: I will just check the diff
<nessita> ralsina_: I will not IRL test it again
<ralsina_> nessita: ok, will have it in a bit
<verterok> lauratika: do you have some time to help me debug the issue? I'm not able to find the error looking at the code, probably I'm missing something
<lauratika> yes
<lauratika> i can try
<lauratika> what i have to do
<verterok> lauratika: ok, cool. thanks
<verterok> lauratika: in a terminal, run this command:
<verterok> python -c "from ubuntuone.syncdaemon.tritcask import Tritcask; import os; db = Tritcask(os.path.expanduser('~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/tritcask'), auto_merge=False); db._keydir._stats; db.shutdown()"
<lauratika> brings nothing back
<verterok> python -c "from ubuntuone.syncdaemon.tritcask import Tritcask; import os; db = Tritcask(os.path.expanduser('~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/tritcask'), auto_merge=False); print db._keydir._stats; db.shutdown()"
<verterok> lauratika: sorry, forgot the print ^
<verterok> lauratika: could you pastebin the output?
<lauratika> ok so the second command
<lauratika> just as it is?
<verterok> lauratika: yes, the second one
<lauratika> {'131580860858513': {'live_entries': 27707, 'live_bytes': 16657058}}
<lauratika> just gives this before getting lauratike@mekka:~$
<verterok> lauratika: ok, perfect. that's the output I wanted :)
<verterok> lauratika: I'll bother you with some other commands if that's ok :)
<lauratika> yes
<lauratika> shoot
<verterok> lauratika: please run: "ls -la ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/tritcask/"
<lauratika> need the output of the permits?
<verterok> lauratika: the size actually
<ralsina_> nessita: pushed put-in-autstart with two more tests and a small change that makes the tests more "real" so set_up_button doesn't cause more noise in the future
<nessita> ralsina_: great, looking
<lauratika> http://paste.ubuntu.com/687847/
<ralsina_> also, added to missing super calls, which I am sure need tests, but I don't know how to :-)
<verterok> lauratika: thanks, gimme a few minutes to think about this :)
<lauratika> ok
<lauratika> im around... if i got disconected i come back
<lauratika> but im here
<verterok> lauratika: ok, I think I've found the bug...I'll try to reproduce it locally first
<lauratika> ok
<nessita> ralsina_: I may be looking at a wrong diff, but you added         super(SetupAccountPage, self).showEvent(event) to the wrong method?
<ralsina_> hmmmm
<nessita> ralsina_: is under confirm_email_assistance
<ralsina_> nessita: sorry, made a stupido
<verterok> lauratika: do you have filed the bug?
<lauratika> i have issues with my account my passwrod is not working
<lauratika> damn it!
<verterok> lauratika: ok, np. I'll file it if that's ok with you
<lauratika> let me create  another account
<lauratika> yes
<lauratika> no worries
<lauratika> please do so
<verterok> lauratika: you're looking for a workaround, right?
<lauratika> does this means there is a solution?
<lauratika> yes
<lauratika> i am
<verterok> lauratika: the issue might appear again, I'll work on a fix but not sure if it's going to be backported to natty (I'll try to include it in the natty updates)
<lauratika> i see
<lauratika> so meanwhile?
<verterok> lauratika: we can run a small script to fix the incosistence in the db
<lauratika> yes, just please tell me how to do it
<verterok> lauratika: but first, let's do a backup of the directory just in case :)
<lauratika> is this via command?
<verterok> lauratika: yes
<lauratika> ok
<lauratika> shoot
<lauratika>  :o
<verterok> lauratika: first, run this in a terminal: tar -cjf ~/syncdaemon-tritcask-backup.tar.bz2 ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/tritcask
<verterok> lauratika: let me know when you finish with that ^
<lauratika> done
<verterok> lauratika: ok, now run this command in a terminal: python -c "from ubuntuone.syncdaemon.tritcask import Tritcask; import os; db = Tritcask(os.path.expanduser('~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/tritcask'), auto_merge=False); db.merge(db._immutable); db.shutdown()"
<nessita> ralsina_: also, I would do something else in the hideEvent/showEvent tests, setting the set_up_button to None is one thing
<verterok> lauratika: once that's done, try starting the client
<ralsina_> nessita: I could add an assert that i t's set to None before calling hideEvent
<nessita> ralsina_: that works too :-)
<ralsina_> because if I actively set it to None, I may be testing something that doesn't actually happen
<lauratika> verterok: still the same error
<verterok> lauratika: while running the command?
<lauratika> nope diung it
<lauratika> with the gnome panel
<verterok> lauratika: try starting the client using the terminal with: python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug
<verterok> lauratika: and pastebin the output of it crash
<lauratika> how do i stop
<verterok> lauratika: stop what?
<lauratika> and retsart via command please
<verterok> lauratika: in a terminal: "u1sdtool -q"
<verterok> lauratika: then: python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug
<ralsina_> nessita: pushed the extra asserts
<nessita> ralsina_: ack
<nessita> ralsina_: and the super() fix?
<ralsina_> nessita: yes
<nessita> great
<nessita> looking
<verterok> lauratika: please, let me know how it goes
<lauratika> crash
<verterok> lauratika: could you pastebin the output?
<lauratika> im pasting it
<lauratika> bit busy
<lauratika> hold a sec please
<verterok> lauratika: k, let me know
<lauratika> que es
<nessita> ralsina_: for future branches, the asserts you added should be the python builtin assert not assertEqual. The main difference is conceptual, basically we use assert when we want to be explicit about an assumption we're doing for our test. Using the self.assert* method will indicate a test condition that is being executed.
<lauratika> sorry wrong window
<nessita> ralsina_: I will explain that in my talk at pycon.ar ;-) you're welcomed to join!
<ralsina_> hehe, cool ;-)
<nessita> approving
<spacebug-> hi there! I'm using "ubuntuone-control-panel 1.0.0-0ubuntu1.1" in Ubuntu 11.04 64-bit. It seems the bandwith option in the controlpanel does not work the way it should. Not clicked it does not control bandwith and all other internet apps like chat/web and such get disconnected and when trying to control it with numbers it slows down to very slow upload speed.
<nessita> spacebug-: hi there!
<ralsina_> nessita: yay!
<nessita> spacebug-: you should be probably suffering from a known bug, let me look it up for you
<spacebug-> ok
<nessita> spacebug-: bug #600832. Basically, the limits are taken into account, but in a way that is the expected by the end users
<nessita> spacebug-: to confirm the limits are being written to the conf file that the syncdaemon uses, you can check the file located in ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.log
<spacebug-> ok thanks
<nessita> spacebug-: hum, our bug bot is not working. The link is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/600832
<dobey> ok
<spacebug-> ;)
<nessita> oh, that's a dupe
<nessita> master bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/+bug/720707
<dobey> i am completely baffled as to how twisted's glib/gtk reactors actually manage to function
<nessita> dobey: why?
<dobey> because it seems to be passing invalid arguments into glib
<nessita> hum
<nessita> such as
<nessita> ?
<dobey> passing an into as the first argument of g_io_channel_add_watch() which takes a GIOChannel object as first argument
<dobey> s/into/int/
<lauratika> http://paste.ubuntu.com/687870/
<lauratika> here it is
<verterok> lauratika: thanks
<verterok> lauratika: something isn't working as expected (in the script I pasted)
<verterok> hmm, I don't have that version of the code available :(
<verterok> let me install the same version of the client and test it locally
<verterok> let me install the same version of the client and test it locally
<verterok> ups
<nessita> dobey: not sure how to help :-/
<dobey> nessita: me either
<nessita> dobey: is this related to the nightlies build failures?
<ralsina_> I am taking a slightly early EOD today
<ralsina_> nessita: if you need any reviews done, mail me, I will take a look late today or early tomorrow
<lauratika> verterok you are talking to me
<verterok> lauratika: yes, sorry
<nessita> ralsina_: I'm about to have one
<nessita> ralsina_: will email that
<ralsina_> nessita: I'll wait for it, if you want
<lauratika> yes
<lauratika> i wait
<nessita> ralsina_: if you can, is not long nor complex
<nessita> not urgent either
<ralsina_> if not urgent, then I'll do it later
<ralsina_> I wonder what happened with mandel and keyring
<ralsina_> nessita: quick question, from where are we getting the version number we send to sso?
<nessita> ralsina_: ack then, will email that. See ya tomorrow!
<dobey> nessita: yes; i wrote a gtk3reactor based on gtk2reactor, but it's still unhappy
<nessita> ralsina_: ubuntuone.clientdefs.VERSION
<ralsina_> hmmmm.... ok, so we need to update that somehow tomorrow
<nessita> ralsina_: that info is added by ubuntuone.credentials
<ralsina_> unless it has a revno
<nessita> ralsina_: it has not a revno, as far as I know. But we can make clientdefs to be what we need when building our installer, no?
<ralsina_> nessita: yes we can. I just need to add it to my "this is how you build" document :-)
<ralsina_> and we need to keep track of what we put there for each release now
<ralsina_> bye!
<nessita> bye!
<nessita> ok, I'm off as well
<nessita> bye all!
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> so
<dobey> i have a mostly working gtk3reactor.py
<dobey> still needs a bit of work though
<dobey> have a good evening all!
#ubuntuone 2011-09-13
<elopio> hey ralsina_, should I set the issues fixed on this beta release as "Fix released"?
<ralsina_> elopio: good question :-)
<ralsina_> ask tomorrow, dobey or nessita will know better
<ralsina_> I suspect only on a "final" release
<elopio> ralsina_, ok, I will.
<ralsina_> BTW: thanks for all the testing :-D
<lauratika> hi everyone i have a question i have some folders in ubuntu one in sync... but just some of them show a green tick  is there a way to have all folders in sync show green tick like ubuntu one folder
<lauratika> ?
<karni> Good morning!
<JamesTait> Good morning, everyone! :-D
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> gatox: hi there, how are you feeling today?
<gatox> nessita, much better
<gatox> nessita, and i have some reviews, and i'm finishing other branches :P
<mandel> gatox, I forgot to ask, how is everything :P
 * mandel has been battling with the zop test runner
<gatox> mandel, jeje fine! you?? new home?
<mandel> gatox, well since sunday :)
<mandel> gatox, but I have not had time to unpack hehe
<gatox> mandel, :P
 * mandel goes back to fight with zope? oh man I hate it
<nessita> gatox: shoot the reviews, I'll queue them up
<gatox> nessita, i'll recommend this order:  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/err-dict  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/err-dict  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/847796
<nessita> gatox: ack
<mandel> nessita, gatox do you guys have experience with zope.testrunner?
<gatox> mandel, nop here
<nessita> mandel: a little, what's wrong?
<mandel> nessita,  I wanted to split some tests in pykeyring because it looked terrible and now the runner does not longer find them, the code is here: https://bitbucket.org/mandel/python-keyring-skip-platform-tests
<nessita> mandel: looking
<mandel> nessita, you have to bootstrap the code etc.. that is not in the docs so I made a diff branch to add that to the README here: https://bitbucket.org/mandel/python-keyring-lib-extra-readme/overview
<nessita> mandel: show me the diff of your changes so I don't have to clone the repo
<nessita> mandel: anyways, is it absolutely necessary to split that?
<mandel> nessita, sure, on it
<mandel> nessita, https://bitbucket.org/mandel/python-keyring-skip-platform-tests/compare/..kang/python-keyring-lib
<mandel> nessita, well, is no 100% needed we can go without it, is just a matter of doing things right
<nessita> mandel: I'm 110% of doing things right in places where we have control and freedom to choose. If this is giving you too much of a headhache, I'm not sure is worth it. Looking at the diff now!
<nessita> mandel: is the keyring/tests/backend/__init__.py yours?
<nessita> mandel: ping
<mandel> nessita, yes
<nessita> mandel: all that is not pep8 and all, is that intended?
<mandel> nessita, is a rename of test_backends.py, I have not gotten into improving code style :P
<nessita> ok
<mandel> nessita, hg mv is an hg add + hg remove
<mandel> not tool cool...
<mandel> too*
<nessita> mandel: so, I'm not 100% sure but I think you need to define test suites and the __main__ part juts like what you have in lines 149-162
<nessita> mandel: seems like the zope test runner does not do autodiscovery
<mandel> nessita,you might have nailed it, let me try that :D
<nessita> gatox: while you fix the bug you're working on (setup account can be clicked with no data)
<nessita> gatox: please also fix a new critical I just assigned to you (name field should be required)
<gatox> nessita, i already fix that
<gatox> nessita, is one of the branches i gave you
<nessita> gatox: ah, ok. So, news: I just assigned a Critical to you :-D
<gatox> nessita, jeje ok
<mandel>  nessita I'm talking with benji about this issue, he's the maintainer
<nessita> mandel: which channel? if you need I can jump in
<mandel> nessita, no worries I'm asking for some help and since he is from canonical we are cool :P
<nessita> gatox:     177:  [C0111, SetupAccountPage.set_error_message] Missing docstring
<gatox> nessita, what?..... i thought i added that.....
<nessita> gatox: maybe a missing push?
<nessita> gatox: this is the installer branch
<gatox> nessita, done...... waiting for launchpad to rescan it
<ralsina> Good morning!
<mandel> ralsina, morning
<ralsina> hello mandel
<mandel> ralsina, do you have any experience with the bloody zope.test runner?
<ralsina> mandel: how's keryring coming along?
<ralsina> Not the slightlest experience, no
<mandel> ralsina, I'm fighting with that? the bloody runner does not want to load my tests :(
<mandel> that is why I was asking..
<ralsina> mandel: have the branch somewhere visible?
<mandel> ralsina, the one with a small step I'm trying to do is here: https://bitbucket.org/mandel/python-keyring-skip-platform-tests
<mandel> ralsina, diff is https://bitbucket.org/mandel/python-keyring-skip-platform-tests/compare/..kang/python-keyring-lib
<ralsina> mandel: looking
<nessita> mandel: did you try what I suggested?
<mandel> ralsina, if I do bint/test --list-tests they do not appear
<mandel> nessita, yes I did, no luck
<ralsina> ok, hg-branching
<mandel> nessita, the idea was to add a test_suit method that returns a TestSuit with the tests, right?
<nessita> mandel:  and ALSO run unittest.main with that test suite
<nessita> mandel: see lines 161 and 162
<nessita> mandel: did you add that as well?
<nessita> ralsina: I reviewed all your branches, and reply to mine
<ralsina> nessita: I replied to your comments, am reading your reply :-)
<mandel> nessita, let me take a look
<mandel> nessita, yes, I did that too? let me try again maybe I fucked it up
<nessita> mandel: so, try that one more time, and I'd say stop trying to make things more pretty and just add the tests "we" need
<ralsina> nessita: thanks for the answer, +1
<mandel> I need 5 min, I'll be back
<ralsina> alecu, mandel, nessita, gatox, dobey: standup in 8'
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<XGaryG> I have my TomBoy notes set to sync thru Ubuntu One. Now every time I start Ubuntu One the CouchDB crashes.
<XGaryG> Is there a known fix for this?
<dobey> XGaryG: are you on oneiric?
<XGaryG> Yes, I am.
<nessita> gatox: can you please do, when you have a free moment, the review I asked by email?
<mandel> ralsina, nessita I think I'm missing a __main__.py since its a pacakage
<nessita> mandel: you mean __init__.py?
<gatox> nessita, which e-mail?? do you remember the subject?
<nessita> gatox: "review wanted"
<gatox> nessita, ok..... i'll do it after the standup
<dobey> XGaryG: couchdb is known broken on oneiric at the moment. there are a couple of proposed fixes, but i don't think either fix has made it in yet as they are still in discussion about which to use
<nessita> gatox: ack
<XGaryG> OK. Thanks. Was afraid it was something I did.
<mandel> nessita, no, I did mean __main__.py
<nessita> mandel: there is no such thing
<nessita> mandel: why would you add a file named __main__?
<nessita> me
<dobey> XGaryG: nope. unfortunately, everyone on oneiric who wants to use ubuntu one is seeing it :-/
<mandel> nessita, there is, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4042905/what-is-main-py
<gatox> me
<mandel> me
<ralsina> me
<dobey> me
<nessita> mandel: we surely don't need that, not even for zope test runner
<ralsina> alecu, standup?
<ralsina> nessita: go
<mandel> nessita, I;m trying, it that does not work, I'll give up and will simply send a fixed branch to ralsina
<nessita> DONE: testing with clean installs, bug triage, submitted branches for bug #838993, bug #806154, bug #800705
<nessita> TODO: bug triage and reviews, there are a lot!
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: gatox
<ralsina> mandel: run the tests with nose?
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Bug #845083, Bug #845735, Bug #847796, Bug #845750, Bug #848483
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> More ui Bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> mandel go
<XGaryG> They should make it pretty high priority to fix. It is a main selling point on the home page.
<mandel> DONE: Errands from yesterday took longer than expected. Proposed pull for pykeyring. Worked on tests for pykeyring so that the can be ran in all platforms nicely.
<mandel> TODO: Propose fix for XP once the tests are fixed, if not will send a branch to ralsina so that he can make the package.
<mandel> BLOCKED: A little with zope.test_runner.
<mandel> next, ralsina!
<nessita> mandel: we already agreed you had to stop a few minutes ago! :-)
<ralsina> DONE: (long) tech leads call, bug triaging, reviews, proposed branches for "invalid mode qt in uninstaller" and "new UDFs should be selected by default on installer", merged most of the pending branches, small packaging fixes.
<ralsina> TODO: merge "add_install_option", fix more bugs, see if I should take over "there is a new version" from mandel, followup "wizard doesn't start" with elopio, decide if I do a release today.
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> dobey?
<dobey> λ DONE: started on bug #848067 and bug #842614
<dobey> λ TODO: finish aforementioned bugs, bug #840072, bug #838778, get stuff off CD
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> uh, alecu?
<ralsina> mandel: did you manage to run the tests manually at all? If yes, then by all means send me the branch and move onto the "detecting new versions" stuff
 * mandel lunch
<nessita> mandel: wait!
<nessita> mandel: let's define your tasks
<mandel> nessita, what?
<mandel> now? tell me
<nessita> mandel: since you seem to be blocked for much more time that we can afford :-)
<nessita> mandel: did you read ralsina's comment?
<mandel> nessita, yes, I'll send the branch to him for the new release, that is not a problem
<XGaryG> Is there a specific channel for Oneiric questions?
<mandel> I just want to make sure we get this in trunk in pykeyring
<nessita> mandel: ok, then we need you to start ASAP with the 'there is a new release' task
<ralsina> mandel: maybe you can ask for help from them in their own schedule about the test runner
<nessita> mandel: why don't you add  the new test in the same file?
<mandel> nessita, yes, \i can do that, don't worry in an hour you will have the new version
<dobey> XGaryG: #ubuntu is for general ubuntu questions
<nessita> mandel: an hour?!?!?!
<nessita> :-D
<mandel> yes, lunch :P
<dobey> ugh
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: sorry, I was afk because Amelia woke up. I'm taking her to kinder and I'll be back in 30'. At what time are we having the mumble meeting?
<dobey> control panel makes my gtk3reactor segfault :(
<ralsina> alecu: today chipaca and I have management call (in 10 minutes) so it's at least not until 40 minutes from now
<gatox> nessita, +1
<ralsina> after that, you guys feel free to choose any time that fits you
<alecu> ralsina, ok, great. I'll be back before that for sure.
<nessita> alecu: ack
<nessita> gatox: thanks!
<alecu> nessita, btw: if I decode from "utf-8" into unicode before calling makedirs, it seems to work fine.
<nessita> alecu: great news
<alecu> nessita, at least sso
<ralsina> nessita: I know you have a ton of these, but this one seems to have dropped from your table: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/add_install_option
<nessita> alecu: well, syncdaemon should use the os_helper methods, no?
<alecu> nessita, I'll be working on a small branch to fix this, and I'll check if sd breaks similarly
<ralsina> nessita: feel free to delegate it, though
<alecu> nessita, is it using the os_helper stuff to create the logging folder too?
<nessita> ralsina: thanks for the reminder
<alecu> nessita, I'll check when I get back.
<nessita> alecu: thanks, can you also file and fix the cirticial re logging the tokens?
<alecu> nessita, also, I'll work on the fix for the tokens
<alecu> sure
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<nessita> alecu: re: logging folder, I'm not sure, but surely we can make it use it
<nessita> ralsina: while testing the selct-folder branch IRL, I found out bug #848981
<nessita> ralsina: will approve, but the new bug should be taken care of (is not critical though)
<nessita> gatox: ping
<gatox> nessita, pong
<nessita> gatox: what will _build_general_error_message return if the param is not a mapping? the empty string?
<gatox> yes
<gatox> nessita,  ^
<gatox> nessita, is that ok??
<nessita> gatox: well, we should return instead a repr() of the parameter, otherwise the UI will not progress and the user will have no idea why
<gatox> nessita, or do you want to print the object in that place?
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> gatox: no printing
<nessita> gatox: you can add logging, and return the error repr()
<gatox> nessita, yes, i understand
<nessita> gatox: secondly, this looks off:
<nessita>          error['Error'] = 'Generic Error'
<nessita>         error['Test'] = 'Just for Testing'
<ralsina> nessita: about bug #848981, I replied. I am not sure that's a bug, although fixing it is not terribly hard.
<ralsina> nessita: I would mark it low
<nessita> gatox: inside on_user_registration_error
<gatox> nessita, uhhhhhhhhhhh i forgot to delete the tests!
<nessita> ralsina: replied back, basically I said let's ask UX because I'm not sure :-)
<ralsina> nessita: hehe
<nessita> gatox: since you're modifying...
<gatox> nessita, yes?
<nessita> gatox: ERROR_EMAIL_TOKEN should be after ERROR_EMAIL
<nessita> (alphabetical order)
<gatox> nessita, ok
 * alecu bbl
<nessita> gatox: another question/suggestion: in on_email_validation_error, if there is an specific form error, I don't think you're showing it...
<nessita> gatox: I think you missed the " if msg is None", shouldn't that be " if msg is not None"? and also you should pop that vlaue from the dict
<gatox> nessita, yes, i think you are right
<nessita> gatox: can you please fix that and add tests for that?
<gatox> nessita, ok, no problem
<mandel>  ralsina ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina, do you have a bug report for the keyring issue?
<dobey> sigh
<ralsina> mandel: yes there is one, but I don't have it handy
<mandel> ralsina, where did you submitted? ubuntu-sso-client?
<ralsina> mandel: check in u1cp one about not being able to remove device
<mandel> ralsina, ok
<nessita> mandel: let me give it to you
<mandel> nessita, cool thx
<mandel> ralsina, the patch is for the c based bersion of pykeyring, could you build it last time or should I compile it to you?
<nessita> mandel: bug #845806
<ralsina> mandel: I don't remember
<nessita> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/845806
<ralsina> mandel: why are we not using the python implementation?
 * ralsina didn't even remember there being a C implementation
<mandel> ralsina, there c code is yo use the crypto libs in windows instead of using ctypes, that is all
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<mandel> ralsina, that one is the one we are currently using in our code
<ralsina> I can probably build it, I have VS2008
<mandel> ralsina, ok, let me test and will pass you the branch
<mandel> ralsina, do you have a window xp vm with the old pykeyring we where using?
<ralsina> mandel: no, nessita has one
<nessita> mandel: I have one, win xp with sp 3, 32 bits
<nessita> mandel: is a prisitine env, so I can run scripts and such but no branches
<nessita> ralsina: oh! your --mode branch broke trunk tests (I ran them only in linux, and they break in windows)
<ralsina> I ran tests on that one
<mandel> nessita, can you run the following for me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/688336/
<ralsina> nessita: missing push
<ralsina> nessita: did that one merge?
<nessita> ralsina: on the --mode branch?
<ralsina> yeah
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, it landed
<ralsina> ok, I'll re-propose it
<nessita> ralsina: can you make a quick new one?
<ralsina> and then we will re-merge it?
<ralsina> or I will push it somewhere else
<dobey> meh
<ralsina> Yes, should be 5'
<nessita> ralsina: push somehwere else, and add the --fixes for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/849009
<nessita> ralsina: yes?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, should be up in 5', unless I have to start talking in the mgmt call :-)
<nessita> ack
<nessita> ralsina: in the add_installer_option branch, can you make this simple change (but I think it will improve readability): instead of the parameter to be called installer, make that "installing"? (not the command line option, just the main() argument
<nessita> so we can have in the code:
<nessita> if installing: foo
<nessita> else: bar
<ralsina> sure, looks better
<dobey> blah, this sucks
<dobey> i can't tell if it's gtk3reactor that's not working right, or ubuntuone-control-panel tests
<mandel> nessita, did you manage to run the script I pated?
<dobey> and i really have no idea how ubuntuone-installer tests pass when using --reactor=twisted
<nessita> mandel: not yet, booting the VM now
<mandel> ok, no worries
<nessita> mandel: ah, I have no python there
<nessita> mandel: I'm downloading it now
<mandel> ok
<mandel> nessita, let me compile the pykeyring for you so that you have the latests version, ping me when you have python ready
<dobey> somebody make a client branch to land plz :)
<nessita> mandel: done
<nessita> ralsina: let me know when the install-option is changed, I'll test it IRL
<mandel> nessita, ok, uploading the files know I'll ping you with the public url
<ralsina> nessita: on it, it was my turn to talk :-)
<nessita> no rush
<mandel> nessita, try with this http://ubuntuone.com/4J7pmS2SWCwWAJft4A0x47
<ralsina> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/install-betterer/+merge/75186
<ralsina> Adding IRL instructions
<nessita> mandel: ack
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<nessita> mandel: what do I do with that? dump it in site-packages?
<mandel> nessita, yes
<mandel> nessita, I know, not very elegant
<nessita> mandel: result is None
<nessita> mandel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/688353/
<mandel> nessita, hm.. that is why the tests pass?. ok I know the issue, the problem is the package, give me few mins.. (Ibooting a vm to fix this)
<nessita> mandel: anything else?
<mandel> nessita, giv me 5/10 min
<nessita> mandel: what package?
<mandel> nessita, the compiled version I sent you is missing a file
<nessita> which file?
<mandel> nessita, I don't know yet, but you should never get None unless there was an import error, I'm going to change that function to actually get an exception
<mandel> ralsina, ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina, can you import win32_crypto in the machine you use to build the packages?
<ralsina> mandel: yes, import works
<mandel> hmmmm
<ralsina> mandel: could be it's not included in the bundle and breaks on the target?
<mandel> ralsina, well I'm getting all the tests ok? but I wanna know more about the error
<mandel> ralsina, and there are no logs for it.. so I'm just doing IRL tests
<ralsina> mandel: I am in the phone, so it's tricky
<ralsina> to help much
<nessita> mandel: what do you need in particular? I would like to understand so we can help you
<mandel> nessita, well, logs with the trace would be nice
<nessita> mandel: logs where from what?
<nessita> mandel: stop being cryptic, we're not in your head (please!)
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> mandel, nessita: go mumble? :-)
<mandel> nessita, I'm testing IRL the keyring code and I'd like to have the logs of the error that was reported
<ralsina> mandel: I can provide a set of binaries that print stderr so we can see that
<nessita> mandel: so you want the log from sso?
<mandel> nessita, yes :D
<nessita> looking to see if I still have them
<mandel> cool thx
<nessita> mandel: where is xdg saving logs in XP?
<mandel> nessita, no idea.. I think is in temp
<nessita> downloading u1 beta2 to re generate logs
<mandel> nessita, sweet thx!
<mandel> I'm nearly done setting a devel env in xp...
 * ralsina should really do a relocatable windows virtualenv :-/
<nessita> mandel, ralsina: for future reference, logs in XP are located at:
<nessita> C:\Documents and Settings\foo bar\Local Settings\Application Data\xdg
<mandel> ack
<nessita> mandel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/688363/
<mandel> nessita, thx a lot
<nessita> mandel: seems like the trace itself is not being logged in the windows code
<mandel> nessita, yes, lets change that
<mandel> nessita, I think the code in sso that makes the call is doing it
<nessita> ralsina: since we're at it, can you please improve this:
<nessita> self.assertTrue('--mode win32' == self._called[0][3])
<nessita> to use assertEqual()?
<ralsina> sure
<nessita> there are several of those in that test
<ralsina> nessita: but assertTrue for whatever is None, right?
<nessita> ralsina: assertTrue(foo is None) <- yes
<ralsina> ack, pushing it in 1'
<ralsina> nessita: pushed
<nessita> looking
<nessita> ralsina: what revno?
<ralsina> nessita: 63
<nessita> ralsina: LP has no idea yet
<nessita> branching locally
<ralsina> argh
<ralsina> nessita: wait, it got pushed to the old branch
<nessita> ralsina: figured
<nessita> ralsina: I was about to day branching locally did not help either
<ralsina> it's pushd but launchpad is really slow at scanning today
<nessita> ralsina: did alecu return?
<nessita> shall we schedule the mumble?
<alecu> nessita, yes it did
<ralsina> haven't seen him
<nessita> alecu: hi it!
<nessita> ralsina, alecu, gatox, mandel: shall we mumble?
<alecu> ralsina, I've only seen him in the mirror, this morning.
<nessita> to sync up
<gatox> nessita, ack
<ralsina> if everyone is here, whenever you are ready, I am in mumble now
<nessita> I'm there too
<mandel> ralsina, nessita can we do it in 15 please, I'm in the middle of a thinking process
<mandel> as in bug hunting
<nessita> mandel: ok
<alecu> mandel, I usually call that "getting a phone call from my boss, the pope"
<alecu> mandel, or "sitting in the royal throne"
<mandel> I'm not in the toilet :P
<alecu> mandel, don't let me interrupt you!
<ralsina> sending a mail with attachments!
<mandel> nessita, can you take a look at your registry and do a search on ubuntuone
<mandel> ?
<nessita> mandel: which OS?
<mandel> nessita, XP
<nessita> gatox: added needs info to https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/847796/+merge/75158 (you decide and let me know)
<nessita> mandel: sure, looking
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> mandel: there are a lot of results
<nessita> mandel: what are you looking in particular?
<nessita> ralsina: speacking of which, this does not look ok: I have a resgitry entry that points InstallLocation to C:\Program Files/ubuntuone
<nessita> ralsina: is that in our hands to fix?
<ralsina> it isn't, but it works just fine
<nessita> ralsina: same for keys Location, path-ubuntuone-syncdamon, path-ubuntu-sso-client
<ralsina> For example, try "c:\program files/ubuntuone/dist\ubuntuone-control-panel-qt.exe"
<nessita> ralsina: in whose hands is it?
<ralsina> nessita: that is a variable provided by InstallBuilder
<ralsina> and it works
<nessita> ralsina: I believe it works, but can we make that a windows path? (just trying to measure effort)
<nessita> mandel: ping?
<mandel> nessita, Software\U1_KEY_ATTR\Keyring
<ralsina> nessita: I don't think we can, unless I overwrite that key with something from the wizard.
<mandel> nessita, prisas, que no me lo se de memoria! ;)
<nessita> mandel: I don t have a toplevel Software
<nessita> top level starts with HKEY
<ralsina> nessita: HKEY_CURRENT_USER
<ralsina> then what mandel said
<nessita> ralsina: I'm curious of knowing how do you know is that key (so I can learn)
<ralsina> nessita: user-specific keys are always there
<mandel> nessita, HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Ubuntu One\Keyring
<ralsina> it's like ~/.config so to speak
<nessita> mandel: got that entry, wanna a screenshot?
<nessita> ralsina: ah, I get it now
<nessita> mandel: wanna a screenshot? (and we should mumble now)
<nessita> (if you're ready)
<mandel> nessita, no need, I think the issue is that we are getting an exception in the DeleteValue but I dont know what value we are sending, that usually happens when we send the wrongone
<mandel> nessita, sure
 * mandel starts mumble
<mandel> ralsina, how long does it take you to make a new msi?
<mandel> ralsina, I'd like to give you a new version of pykeyring that will point to the error
<ralsina> ok, phone, be back in 30''
<mandel> nessita, I dont longer needyour help, I fisshed setting up an xp machine
<nessita> mandel: can you join mumble? I have some questions re this keyring thingy
<ralsina> uploading and everything, it's about 30 minutes
<mandel> ralsina, ok, let me push the changes for you
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<karni> Any help with translation, friends :)? "No me gusta la limitación que supone tener que sincronizar el teléfono con la hora de la red. En dropbox no pasa"
<karni> That's a review from Android Market. Google Translate doesn't handle it well.
<ralsina> karni: he says he doesn; t like that it  doesn't work if the phone has the wrong date/time
<karni> ralsina: ah, makes perfect sense. though, we've recently fixed it, maybe he/she hasn't updated yet.
<karni> ralsina: thanks!
<ralsina> why he doesn't like that his phone doesn't keep time, I don't know
<karni> ralsina: :D (perhaps he meant that he intentionally doesn't use the exact timezone/time setting he's in. We've had few such users.)
<ralsina> karni: "Thans for helping make Ubuntu One better. You are weird."
<karni> ralsina: w00t ;D ?
<karni> ralsina: ah hahahahah
 * ralsina helps user support
<mandel> ralsina, nessita, alecu, gatox: I just fixed the bug, the issue was that the key was not opened with full rights, please pull from hg clone https://mandel@bitbucket.org/mandel/pykeyring-delete-password
<mandel> I mean clone
<nessita> alecu: sos un groso! thanks for working on this
<alecu> nessita, the grossa is you.
<nessita> gatox: did you got any chance to read my comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/847796/+merge/75158 ?
<gatox> nessita, yes, i'll that in this branch
<alecu> nessita, the metadata dir is "C:\Users\username\AppData\Local\xdg\ubuntuone\syncdaemon\tritcask"????
<alecu> mandel, ^?
<nessita> alecu: he should remove everything under:
<nessita> C:\Users\username\AppData\Local\xdg
<nessita> alecu: ask him to do a backup first, like moving the dir away
<nessita> (instead of removing)
<mandel> alecu, excuse me?
<alecu> mandel, don't worry, nessita has answered. thanks anyway.
<mandel> alecu, oh, ok
<alecu> nessita, I've replied to the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/846373
<nessita> looking@
<nessita> alecu: the answer looks great, thanks
<ralsina> blajk ping
<ralsina> oops, not here
<nessita> ok, I'm leaving in a couple of minutes
<mandel> ralsina, have you tried to build the keyring package?
<nessita> if you need me, speak now or forever (tomorrow) hodl your peace :-P
<ralsina> mandel: am about to start, was in a bit of mgmt business
<mandel> ralsina, fiber goes very well for that
<mandel> ralsina, mainly, clone python setup install and it should try to compile etc..
<mandel> if it fails in a crazy manner AKA windows manner, you do not have VS set correctly, and alecu knows a lot about it :)
<ralsina> seems to be compiling
<ralsina> semms to have installed
<ralsina> How can I make sure?
<mandel> ralsina, let me write a small script for you to test :)
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<mandel> ralsina, give me a min so I can test it on windows (vm booting is slow...)
<mandel> ralsina, here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/688446/
<ralsina> mandel: that is SO annoying to copy/paste :-)
<mandel> ralsina, I'll do my best to get this to land in trunk asap with good test coverage etc...
<mandel> ralsina, boohh
<mandel> ralsina, http://paste.ubuntu.com/688449/
<ralsina> mandel: seems to work
<mandel> ralsina, are you sure you are not spanish? that level of lazyness can only be achieved in this side of the Atlantic :)
<ralsina> I had to copy/paste 9 times!
<mandel> hehehe
<mandel> ralsina, ok, then I'm moving to the update thing, right?
<ralsina> yeah
<ralsina> I think I may do a build with this keyring so I can test deleting devices on XP and then I'll close the bug
<mandel> ralsina, ok, I'll start that early in the morning, now.. I'm going to try and find my underwear I think is in a box
<mandel> ralsina, seems logical, are we ever going to get build bots?
<mandel> would be nice to have commitles
<ralsina> mandel: yes, I have been talking about that with sidne-i
<ralsina> mandel: doing a jenkins. We can then store the builds as artifacts
<dobey> hmm
<mandel> ralsina, that would be beatiful, but hide, dobey is going to shoot at us!
 * mandel hides? then looks for his underwear
<dobey> mandel: fix whatever it is that is making you type ? after random words :P
<ralsina> the curvature of the earth protects me from any weapons dobey can easily obtain
<dobey> ralsina: i wouldn't be so sure of that
<ralsina> it's like I am behind a 8000km tall wall
<mandel> dobey, haha true I forgot about that
<ralsina> I say _easily obtain_ :-)
<dobey> ralsina: stuxnet is very easily obtainable, and it can very easily obtain control of physical things ;)
<mandel> oh, byt the way happy programmers day to all of you http://paste.ubuntu.com/688449/
<mandel> ralsina, except you, you are a manager ;)
<mandel> that was meant to be this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programmers_Day
<mandel> stupid mac os x
<nessita> ok, I'm gone
 * ralsina has committed quite a bit of code lately. Have you managed anyone? Thought so!
<nessita> see ya tomorrow crowd!
<ralsina> bye nessita, mandel!
<mandel> ralsina, hehehe
<ralsina> Hm! Leaving together!
<mandel> ok, I'm done, laters!
<nessita> lol
<mandel> I'm to ugly :P
<mandel> nessita, sorry for you heheh
<mandel> adios
<ralsina> gatox, alecu, I will have to go see my accountant and that probably means I won't be back before a reasonable EOD. Mail me if there is anything I can do for you, I will check it
<gatox> ralsina, ok!
<alecu> ack!
<dobey> "This bug affects 5,910,000,000 people. Does this bug affect you?"
<gatox> EOD.... bye!
<lauratika> hello veryone i have a question, i sync folders in ubuntuone but only some, besides ubuntuone folder, shows the green tick. how can i enable the green tick? in all folders. thanx guys and gals you rule!.
<lauratika> anyone?
<dobey> lauratika: are those folders subscribed on the machine where you are not seeing that emblem?
<lauratika> dobey:yes
<lauratika> sorry got disconected...but im back
<dobey> lauratika: what ubuntu one options do you have in the menu when you right-click on the folder that isn't showing those icons?
<lauratika> share, stop sync this folder, publish, copy web link, hide ribbon
<lauratika> share, publish, copy web link are gray out
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> it should have the emblem then
<lauratika> the other 3 folders i have same options and it shows the green tick
<lauratika> the interesting thing is that inside the folder wont show green tick the files shows the green tick
<dobey> lauratika: what does the synchronized folder show? the "synchronizing" emblem?
<lauratika> yes green tick
<lauratika> is this what you mean?
<dobey> no, i mean the folder you're complaining about not showing the green tick. what does it show?
<lauratika> the folder shows nothing as the other non sync, plain nautilus folder, inside in the files shows the green tick
<dobey> hrmm. it sounds like maybe ubuntuone-syncdaemon does not think those folders are synchronized.
<lauratika> hmm wonder if this is a bug
<dobey> i think so
<dobey> i am seeing the same issue here
<lauratika> great!
<lauratika> you can see it too
<dobey> lauratika: in the view that shows all those folders, press Control+R please and tell me if the icons show up
<lauratika> yep, that did the trick
<lauratika> what is all about
<lauratika> can you explain please?
<dobey> it might be a bug in nautilus :-/
<dobey> Control+R refreshes the view
<dobey> seems like nautilus ends up with a stale view somehow
<lauratika> hmmm
<lauratika> should we report this to nautilus
<dobey> i think it needs more debugging to be sure
<dobey> but you can file it against ubuntuone-client-gnome project if you would like
<lauratika> i see okmaite thanx heaps... cheers!
<dobey> have a good evening all
<nhaines> dobey: good evening!
#ubuntuone 2011-09-14
<mandel> morning all!
<mandel> Chipaca, ping
<Chipaca> mandel: pong!
<Chipaca> mandel: morning
<mandel> Chipaca, buenos dias!
<Chipaca> mandel: cómo le baila?
<mandel> Chipaca, do ou know if there is any how to of how ralsina builds the .exe. I think I know how to make u1 auto-update on windows for today, but I need to know that :(
<mandel> Chipaca, everything ok, still lots of boxes to open :)
<Chipaca> mandel: AFAIK it's a branch of his, but I haven't investigated much
<mandel> Chipaca, you already know more than I do :)
<mandel> Chipaca, I'll look around, but I think eski is the answer for the updating problem :)
<JamesTait> Good morning, all!
<mandel> gatox, ping?
<gatox> mandel, pong
<gatox> mandel, ping?
<gatox> mandel, please let me know when you are back..... i have something to ask you
<mandel> gatox, ask then :)
<mandel> gatox, sorry I was on the vm and I'm running the irc client on the host hehe
<gatox> mandel, let me ask you in pm
<mandel> ralsina, ping
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone!
<gatox> alecu, hiiiiiiii
<alecu> hi gatox!
<alecu> gatox, I'm so anxiously waiting for the PyCon night were we'll get to play the BSG game for the first time!!!
<gatox> alecu, JEJEJEJEJE PLEASE INVITE ME!!
<alecu> gatox, I THOUGHT YOU WERE INVITED ALREADY!
<gatox> alecu, awesome!!!!!
<alecu> :-)
<gatox> alecu, the other day i bought the complete dvd collection and a replica of the dog tag :P
<gatox> of BSG
<alecu> the complete DVD collection? awesome!
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<ralsina> morning!
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<ralsina> good morning and pong!
<mandel> ralsina, so I was a little block this morning because I don't know how to build a .exe
<ralsina> oooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh
<mandel> ralsina, and I want to try something very cool called esky
<ralsina> mandel: get branch lp:~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_809873, go into scripts and read the README :-)
<ralsina> mandel: googling esky
<mandel> ralsina, so, if you can explain me how to build the .exe I'll test that I have an auto-update windows installer
<ralsina> The electronic sky, the Edmonton eskimoes, or the helicopter?
<ralsina> mandel: building exes: ^
<mandel> ralsina, will check for new version against a url (rest api or waht ever) and will update
<mandel> ralsina, http://pypi.python.org/pypi/esky/
<mandel> ralsina, not the radio control chiper :)
<mandel> helicopter, sorry
<ralsina> then to build the installer you need InstallBuilder Professional (get the trial, I'll mail you the license key)
<ralsina> mandel: using esky seems to require changing a lot of paths for everything
<mandel> ralsina, I'm just interested in the freezing
<ralsina> mandel: and I suspect we will break stuff and only find out after release
<ralsina> and calling the "cleanup" method on seven is going to be *very* tricky
<mandel> ralsina, hm? that could happen, I need to go I'll be back in 20 min (having lunch early)
<ralsina> cool, see you then
<alecu> gatox, your branch "broke" my python!
<alecu> gatox, somehow the python process segfaulted :P
<gatox> alecu, wow!! mandel says the same
<ralsina> ???
<gatox> alecu, ok...... let me work on that
<alecu> gatox, probably it ate a lot of memory...
<ralsina> what branch is that?
<gatox> ralsina, a branch that where i'm migrating mocker test to no mocker test
<ralsina> Oh, *that* branch
<gatox> ralsina, but i can not run the tests....
 * ralsina suggests not doing that then
<gatox> ralsina, the problem is that with some changes in that branch to fix name required bug (critical) i was having some problems with mocker that fails without reason..... and nessita told me to better do that..... because the mocker test was failing
<ralsina> I see.
<ralsina> Tricky situation
<ralsina> If the crash is a segfault, we *may* be hitting on a problem with PyQt. There are reports of bad interaction with gc (removing Qt objects from non-main threads) leading to segfaults.
<ralsina> And there is a simple, yet ugly solution for that, which I would hate trying to use
<gatox> ralsina, which is??..... also i would like to try something in the installer to see if it is related to this crash
<ralsina> gatox: disabling gc and runnint it manually in a QTimer
<gatox> ralsina, the problem in my case is that python doesn't crash for me... but i'm receiving reactor was unclean (unless this is related)
<ralsina> gatox: usually that means a deferred is not triggered before the test finishes
<gatox> ralsina, ok..... i'll finish with the remaining tests... unless write them..... and then move to other things and see how to fix this in parallel..... we should ask nessita what can we do with the "name required" branch... now that the tests are not running for this..... just for a single mocker tests
<ralsina> if it's a single test, we could skip it and the fix it, if we have really good evidence the tested thing actually works
<alecu> +1
<ralsina> hello nessita
<nessita> good morning!
 * nessita ran
<alecu> don't run in class children!
<gatox> ralsina, yes! it works.... and it's really crazy.... mocker says that the line is performed more times than expected (just 1), and if i delete that line it says that has an unexpected operation
<nessita> me
<gatox> me
<ralsina> gatox: I remember similar mocker madness :-)
<ralsina> me
<nessita> alecu, dobey_, mandel: stand up?
<dobey_> me
<dobey_> crap
<nessita> DONE: bug triage and lots of reviews, analysis of bug #846373 with alecu
<nessita> TODO: passport update for UDS (just completed), kill bugs!
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: gatox
<ubot4> nessita: Error: Bug #846373 not found.
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Not so much
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with the migration of mocker tests.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> By the mocker tests :S
<gatox> ralsina go
<alecu> me
<ralsina> DONE: lost my notes, but I am pretty sure I fixed a couple of bugs. Postponed release until late thursday (end of coding) reviews, bug triaging, booked flights for london
<ralsina> TODO: finish a few more bugs, doctor's appointment, help around, start sprint planning
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> dobey: ?
<dobey> λ DONE: got bug #780972 fix uploaded, bug #848067, bug #788532, bug #840072
<dobey> λ TODO: bug #849408, bug #838778, get stuff off CD
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> alecu:
<alecu> DONE: a branch to fix bug #848988, worked on a solution to bug #846373
<alecu> TODO: finish branch for #846373
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: mandel
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 780972 in couchdb (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "desktopcouch-service crashed with Unauthorized in request(): ('unauthorized', 'Authentication required.') (affects: 669) (dups: 109) (heat: 3458)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/780972
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 848067 in ubuntuone-dev-tools (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 2 other projects) "ubuntuone-dev-tools ftbfs in oneiric (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848067
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 788532 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 6 other projects) "U1 music store plugin severely delays banshee startup (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 46)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/788532
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 840072 in ubuntuone-installer (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Installer needs to install more packages (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/840072
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 849408 in ubuntuone-installer (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Installer UI is not translated (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/849408
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 838778 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 2 other projects) "After installing Ubuntu One, there are 2 Ubuntu One launchers in System Settings (affects: 41) (dups: 11) (heat: 184)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838778
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 848988 in ubuntuone-client "Credentials tokens show up on the logs (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848988
<ubot4> alecu: Error: Bug #846373 not found.
<alecu> yes, cause it's private.
<mandel> DONE: Look at using esky to perform the updates. if that does not work let the user know that there is a new version, code could be very similar.
<mandel> TODO: Talk with ralsina about what exactly is needed
<mandel> BLOCKED: no, but I need to learn to build the exe
<alecu> mandel, esky looks very promising
<mandel> alecu, yeah, I think so too :)
<ralsina> alecu: it means moving a *lot* of stuff around
 * ralsina is nt going to debug that
<dobey> oh look a bot, how quaint
<alecu> ralsina: moving what?
<mandel> ralsina, it uses py2exe let me take a look but I want to know exactly your UI expectations about the link
<ralsina> alecu: the structure on disk is different
<dobey> and yes, that first bug means couchdb should be working in oneiric again
<ralsina> alecu: which means different registry keys for paths, different paths for launching stuff
<ralsina> changing a lt of things in the InstallBuilder file
<alecu> uh! the doorbell. It must be the new table and chairs.
 * alecu will be back soon
<nessita> ralsina, gatox, alecu: wanna share your review request with me? I'll start with that
<ralsina> nessita: in a moment
<alecu> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/dont-log-tokens/+merge/75244
<ralsina> AND I said SPRINT people
<nessita> ralsina: december?
<ralsina> December, 5 to 9, Buenos Aires
<mandel> ralsina, lets look at it once I'm done with lunch :)
<gatox> nessita, i don't have nothing yet... i'm with the no mocker branch :S
<mandel> ralsina, I mean the esky thing :P
<nessita> ralsina: buenos aires?
<gatox> ralsina, fine by me! :P
<ralsina> simultaneous with ops, web
<nessita> ralsina: wans't córdoba?
<nessita> ah
<nessita> ralsina: sounds good!!!
<ralsina> nessita: since there's other 2 sprints at the same time in BA...
<nessita> right
<nessita> is so exciting!
<nessita> ralsina: will this time be in capital federal? pretty please? ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: a bubble in the notification are saying "Dude, there's a new release. Download it", where "Download it" is a link that opens in the browser
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<mandel> ralsina, ok, that is easy then, could be version 1, I need to finish lunch and will get back to this :)
<ralsina> I will probably stay in the hotel
<ralsina> mandel: ok, cool
<ralsina> traveling to capital was not working last time
<mandel> ralsina, I'm back!
<ralsina> mandel: sprint in BA in december, if you missed it ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, so, the idea of using esky is that we can update the frozen code and I think we can keep the sctructure that the py2exe uses
<ralsina> mandel: we already can do that
<ralsina> mandel: it's what happens when you download and install a new version :_)
<mandel> ralsina, oh, coool? the border is going to start looking at me due to the amount ot stamps I have from you guys...
<ralsina> mandel: I suggest you take a bag or two of powedered milk on the way back, ust for laughs
<mandel> ralsina, yeah, but as an auto-update, so we just provide a url with a list with the different versions
<nessita> ralsina, mandel: do we have some installer or similar to check if bug #845806 is fixed in my VM?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 845806 in ubuntu-sso-client "Windows XP: can't delete current device (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845806
<ralsina> nessita: nope, will have one in a bit
<nessita> ralsina: thank you very much!
<nessita> dobey: hey, do you know if we have a similar bug report to bug #839718?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 839718 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone control panel icon is not scalable (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839718
<mandel> nessita, we did some IRL tests on the build machine from ralsina
<mandel> everytime I say this I wish we had a build bot...
<ralsina> mandel: but not really real
<nessita> mandel: right, I would like to tets it as well in my VM
<mandel> ralsina, indeed, was more of a test of th lib rather than the full code stack
<dobey> nessita: yes i'm sure there is another bug or three about that
<ralsina> mandel: I did most of what's needed to get tox to create a full development environment in windows in one command. With that, a build bot is "this" close
<nessita> dobey: shall I search or perhaps you have some handy?
<dobey> nessita: i don't have any bug #s handy; but i have seen at leat 1 report before
<nessita> dobey: thanks, I'll try to find the dupes
<alecu> back
<mandel> ralsina, haha we could easy write some crazy msi or installer or even better a python script that uses twisted and qt :P
 * alecu 's got a new table and chairs
<ralsina> mandel: I am trying to do a sane thing ;-)
<nessita> alecu: branch looks great! I'm running tests in windows, and then I'll approve
<mandel> ralsina, but we do have experience in crazy things....
<mandel> well, I'm back to get cool work done :)
<ralsina> mandel: yes, but no chihuahua will be harmed in the building of this software (again)
<mandel> ralsina, I dont find a README here: lp:~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_809873
<mandel> ralsina, I might be missing it
<ralsina> mandel: in scripts
<mandel> ok
<nessita> mandel: in your response to bug #791888
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 791888 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Change Ubuntu One directory adress in Windows Seven (affects: 1) (heat: 3)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791888
<nessita> mandel: remember the user can't create UDFs outside home, so if his home in under C:, no UDF can be created
<mandel> nessita, ah? true
<nessita> (in D:_
<nessita> )
<mandel> stupid ? you are nto suppose to be there!
<mandel> nessita, I'll add a comment saying I forgot that detail
<nessita> mandel: please
<mandel> nessita, sorted
<nessita> mandel: with quick sort?
<nessita> (again? the same bad joke?)
<mandel> bubble, always bubble
<nessita> :-D
<mandel> same answer hehehe
<nessita> ralsina: so, when are you going to london?
<mandel> nessita, your jokes are getting as bad as mine
<ralsina> nessita: 10-13 oct
<ralsina> or so
<mandel> ralsina, so, that branch with the fix is that going to land on trunk, just to know if I can base my coe on that
<ralsina> nessita, dobey, gatox, alecu, mandel sprint page here: https://wiki.canonical.com/OnlineServices/Sprints/U1DesktopDec2011
<ralsina> Don't buy tickets yet, though
<ralsina> mandel: what branch with what fix in the trunk of what?
<mandel> ralsina, lp:~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_809873
<ralsina> I hope so!
<mandel> ok
<ralsina> But that branch has no fix for anything, it's just build stuff
<dobey> eep a sprint?
<ralsina> dobey: you are in the sprint, I just mis-copy-pasted your line of the table!
<dobey> well at least it's summer there
<ralsina> well, technically it will be in spring
<dobey> true
<ralsina> You can stay and experience a 30C christmas!
<dobey> but BA doesn't have sprint
<dobey> err spring
<dobey> it has summer, and autumn
<dobey> same as where I live, just 6 months off :)
<ralsina> we have spring! It's next week! (and only next week)
<dobey> anyway, meh
<dobey> surprise sprint!
<ralsina> you have 3 months notice!
<dobey> but i had no idea you were even thinking about planning a sprint :P
<dobey> also
<dobey> the reciprocity fee is only good until your passport expires, i believe
<dobey> so 10 years if you have a brand new passport, but not so long if it's about to expire :)
<mandel> ralsina, in the readme it says that I have to fecth the diff programs, where are does ment to go? same level as the ubuntuone_installer package?
 * ralsina stole that stuff shamelessly from beuno's sprint page
<dobey> ah
<ralsina> mandel: it does it all automatically. I may have to review that README
<ralsina> mandel: python setup.py fetch
<dobey> anyway, i paid it last time, so i'm good for a couple more years
<ralsina> dobey: cool
<mandel> ralsina, oh, cool I though it was manual, nice!
<ralsina> at least you know you pay and you get in. I had to pay three visas and they are non-refundable if they reject you :-)
<mandel> uh, talking about paying.. does anyone know if I need a visa for the USA if my connection flight to BA for PyconAr does a national flight inside the US?
<nessita> alecu: approved!
<alecu> mandel, probably yes
<alecu> nessita, cool, thanks!
<mandel> alecu, ouch!
<alecu> mandel, do you usually need a visa for the us?
<mandel> alecu, yes, but is not hard is just 15 eur, but I hate paper work :P
<alecu> mandel, but how long does that take?
<mandel> alecu, is on a webpage, so minutes, I'm just agaist giving them 15 eur when I'm not event getting out of the airports...
<gatox> ralsina, can you review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/err-dict/+merge/75055 (already has nessita approval :D)
<ralsina> gatox: indíd!
<alecu> mandel, they charge argentinians usd 100 (or more!) so consider yourself lucky
<ralsina> nessita: installer with new keyring -- http://ubuntuone.com/p/1H4I/
<nessita> ralsina: awesome!
<ralsina> alecu 140 nowadays
<alecu> ralsina: double ouch
<dobey> mandel: isn't Espana in the VISA Waiver program?
<mandel> dobey, yes, but Obama added a new tax for tourists or somthing like that? you bloody comunists!
<mandel> alecu, I know I complain for nothing
<mandel> ralsina, I'm getting an issue when i do py2exe telling me that qname is not present in the system? why do we need that? and how did you install it?
<ralsina> qname?
<ralsina> mandel: can you pastebin it for me?
<mandel> ralsina, sure, let me run it again
<dobey> mandel: oh right, the entry fee thing
<dobey> mandel: anywya, that isn't a visa :)
<dobey> that's a tax :P
<mandel> ralsina, no worries I go it, PYTHONPATH was wrong
<mandel> dobey, that is the one ;)
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<alecu> dobey: "Espana" is not even a word!
 * mandel away for 10 min
<dobey> alecu: Espa(n+~)a
<alecu> :-)
<alecu> dobey: here you go: "ñ". I'm licensing it with CC-BY, so you may make copies and derivatives.
<dobey> alecu: make an irssi plug-in that takes (n+~) style strings and transforms them into proper UTF-8 characters :)
<alecu> ralsina, we'll be doing the post-pycon mini sprint with mandel at my office, on tue, wed and thu.
<ralsina> cool, I'll try to be there, unless you guys prefer to be alone ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, I'm bringing another desk and chairs so you can join us.
<ralsina> cool
<dobey> when is pyconar?
<ralsina> dobey: next friday/saturday
<dobey> oh
<ralsina> nessita: updated https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/add_install_option/+merge/74506 with your suggestion of calling the parameter "installing" instead of "installer"
<nessita> ralsina: great
<nessita> ralsina, mandel: device deletion works!!! congrats
<dobey> ugh
<ralsina> nessita: cool! mandel, close the bug with a note to your branch please?
<nessita> ralsina: he already did! without asking us! :-D
<dobey> nessita: for bug #849494 will you have a branch soon?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 849494 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu One Control Panel still offers Evolution plug-in for contact sync in Oneiric (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/849494
<ralsina> nessita: OMG! The NERVE!
<nessita> dobey: I still need an answer from Chipaca
<dobey> nessita: what answer? which package to install?
<nessita> dobey: what we should do about that, we need proper phrasing from r-oberta
<dobey> nessita: s/Evolution/Thunderbird/ seems like it is enough for now. problem is string freeze is tomorrow, so we need to get this in today, otherwise we'll need an exception
<Chipaca> nessita: roberta is back
<Chipaca> nessita: so you can ask her :)
<nessita> dobey: I agree, I started the pinging already
<dobey> ok
<nessita> dobey: our plugin does work now with thunderbird *and* evolution, no? since we deal with eds?
<mandel> ralsina, sure
<dobey> nessita: no; there will be a different thunderbird specific extension for the UI
<nessita> dobey: so we have 2 extensions now for contact sync?
<nessita> dobey: both are working on O?
<dobey> nessita: and evolution-couchdb packaging needs to be split up into two packages still, but the tb extension will pull the right one
<dobey> nessita: well 'working' as well as couchdb sync works at the moment. and the tb GUI bits aren't packaged yet
<dobey> nessita: so a bit of a mess still :(
<nessita> dobey: right, moving this chat next door
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<nessita> ralsina: when running the installer without the --installer option, I still get the "Congratulations, Ubuntu One is installed!" legend
<nessita> ralsina: also, if using the --installer switch, I can't close the window, even if I choose 'yes I want to cancel'
<nessita> ralsina: need a screencast?
<dobey> lunch, bbiab
<ralsina> nessita: let me check, maybe merging trunk broke something
<ralsina> nessita: no screencast needed
<ralsina> nessita: I had not noticed that page said "ubuntu one is installed"
<ralsina> I will hide that
<ralsina> nessita: but you don't get the license page without --installer, right?
<nessita> ralsina: I don't
<ralsina> nessita: ok, I'll fi that
<ralsina> fix*
<ralsina> and yes, using --installer from a non-installed thing means cancelling on that first screen is broken
<ralsina> nessita: since it can't start the uninstaller
<ralsina> nessita: fixed the message in revno 61, added assert for it
<gatox> nessita, please take a look at my comment: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/847796/+merge/75158
<nessita> ack
<gatox> ralsina, nessita when you have a minute: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/845750/+merge/75172
<nessita> gatox: can you bign the bug report to that branch?
<gatox> nessita, yes
<gatox> nessita, done
<gatox> nessita, ralsina this branch (for a critical bug) is ready: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/name-required/+merge/75366      also i manage to avoid skipping the test and the test don't fail now
<ralsina> gatox: awesome!
<ralsina> I have to leave for a doctor's appointment in 30 minutes, should be back in 2 hours and catch up on reviews then
<gatox> ralsina, ok, good luck
<gatox> nessita, ralsina this branch is ready too: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/err-dict/+merge/75001
<gatox> it feels nice to be unblocked :P
<ralsina> hehe
<alecu> gatox, that's what activia customers say.
<gatox> alecu, jejejejejeje
<gatox> alecu, good one!
<ralsina> alecu, mandel, gatox, nessita: (ok, just two of you ;-) https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/you-have-two-options/+merge/75371
<gatox> ralsina, on it
<ralsina> I am off to the doctor, should be back in 90 minutes. gatox, mandel, if you EOD before that, please mail me review requests?
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<ralsina> gatox: and if you EOD before 3 we need to talk ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, jejeje
<mandel> ack
<dobey> oi
<mandel> oi oi
<mandel> EOD for me, hopefully tom is more productive, laters!
<gatox> mandel, bye
<gatox> ralsina, nessita more branches for review (this branches are related): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/845759/+merge/75385  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/845759/+merge/75384
<j`ey> lolpython
<dobey> j`ey: ok?
<nessita>  gatox: did you see the needs fixing here? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/name-required/+merge/75366
<gatox> nessita, nop...... fixing
<nessita> gatox: in err-dict, there is no need to add pass in this line:
<nessita> 133+        pass
<gatox> nessita, ok..... removing that
<gatox> nessita, fixed both branches
<dobey> nessita: this is why automated builds of u1client aren't being requested, btw: https://lp-oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-2083J68
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2083J68
<nessita> dobey: looking
<nessita> dobey: limit of what exactly is being exceeded?
<dobey> nessita: no idea. and no answer yet on #launchpad-dev :-/
<nessita> dobey: oh ok, let me know :-)
<dobey> nessita: maybe there is a cumulative maximum of 1000 build requests for each user? :(
<nessita> dobey: that would be... complicated for us
<dobey> yeah i hope that isn't it
<gatox> EOD for me!! see you tomorrow
<nessita> elopio: when you have a chance, can you please re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/name-required/+merge/75366? thanks!
<elopio> nessita, done.
<nessita> elopio: that was fast! thanks
<elopio> nessita, but I just checked the label, I haven't checked that it actually works. I'm currently setting up my development environment on windows to help testing the branches.
<nessita> elopio: that's nice :-)
<nessita> I will check it works
<ralsina> finally back!
<ralsina> damn doctor and his insistence that I have to get "tests" to see if I am "sick"
<dobey> ralsina: you can't make the tests pass if you don't first make them fail
<ralsina> That's what I said! He has TDD completely backwards!
<ralsina> That's *totally* not going to improve me as a product!
<ralsina> gatox: reviews! Point me!
<gatox> ralsina, wait.... looking...
<elopio> lol
<gatox> ralsina, jejeeejjeje House MD made TDD... he tried a lot of things, almost destroy the person.... and then....... he cure them jeje
<ralsina> gatox: nah, that' sloppy hacking
<gatox> :P
<ralsina> gatox: TDD would be: give the patient colchicine. He doesn't improve. Give uric acid to the patient until he develops gout. There, the colchicine cures gout. SUCCESS, test pass!
<gatox> jejejeje
<gatox> ralsina, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/err-dict/+merge/75055   -   https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/845759/+merge/75384    -   https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/845759/+merge/75385    -    (this one is ok the code, i just need to improve some tests): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/845750/+merge/7517
<gatox> 2    -   https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/err-dict/+merge/75001    -    https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/name-required/+merge/75366
<gatox> ralsina, oh.... one link is broken: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/845750/+merge/75172
<gatox> ralsina, Have fun! :P
<ralsina> gatox: ok!
<gatox> ralsina, except one that is just improve some tests, all the need fixing are fixed
<ralsina> gatox: u1cp has no tests for main
<nessita> ralsina: it should have!
<ralsina> gatox: but +1 on getting in touch with your inner natalia!
<gatox> ralsina, jejeje
<nessita> ralsina: if we're making that class more complex, we should start adding tests to it
<nessita> alecu: can I have a review foe https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/better-setup-account-button/+merge/75403 ?
<nessita> ralsina: I agree with gatox, we need tests for those changes. I can help if you need.
<ralsina> nessita: it's ok, I can do them
<ralsina> nessita: it's a pain because all the logic is inside a function that installs a reactor, though, so some refactoring will be involved
<nessita> ralsina: can't we just patch the reactor with a dummy object?
<nessita> self.patch(main.windows, 'qt4reactor', DummyReactor)
<nessita> and magic?
<ralsina> nessita, no because the import is inside main() :-)
<ralsina> So I will move the import into a function that returns reactor and patch that
<nessita> ralsina: we can patch qt2reactor
<nessita> ralsina: we can patch qt4reactor
<nessita> self.patch(qt4reactor, 'qt4reactor', DummyReactor)
<nessita> ?
<ralsina> nessita: could work
<nessita> or passing the reactor as param
<ralsina> reactor as param means another function that will have the same problems. Don't worry, I'll figure it out, I did the same thing for u1-installer
<dobey> don't lie
<ralsina> u1-windows-installer
<ralsina> u1-windows installer is one u1-installer. Don't discriminate ;-)
<ralsina> gatox: +1 on err-dict
<gatox> ralsina, thanks
<nessita> gatox: err-dict looks good, I will tets it IRL after a reboot the machine (is acting up)
<dobey> can i get a review on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/translate/+merge/75408 please?
<dobey> ralsina: do you know this place? https://twitter.com/#!/ian_all_over/status/114035403870314497
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<ralsina> dobey: it's nice
<ralsina> dobey: slightly touristy, but that's normal for Sa Telmo
<dobey> ah
<dobey> ralsina: do we have hotel yet?
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<ralsina> dobey: kinda ;-)
<dobey> so no ;)
<ralsina> I only started putting this together today, but we have a hotel for the other two sprints. If there's no room in it, they promised they have room in another hotel two blocks away
<dobey> oh. there are two more sprints at same time in BA?
<ralsina> dobey: pretty much everyone will be here. web+mobile and ops
<dobey> oh
<dobey> full on party then
<ralsina> ahem, serious work!
<dobey> planning party of course
<dobey> you know, like planning poker
<ralsina> he
<dobey> care to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/translate/+merge/75408 ? it is pretty trivial, and i need to make an upload/release with it today
 * nessita is back
<nessita> dobey: can you please review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/evo-thunderbird/+merge/75410
<dobey> nessita: did we get approval for that? i was just switching to evolution to check my bug mail on that :)
<nessita> dobey: not yet, I will not land it until we do
<nessita> dobey: but I wanted to "buy" some time by having that ready
<nessita> dobey: besides, the release team evaluates the patch, when approving, no?
<nessita> the "diff" I mean
<dobey> nessita: release team looks at uploads to ubuntu, not upstream merge proposals
<nessita> true
<ralsina> dobey: sure
<dobey> oh nice
<dobey> chris split the evolution-couchdb package
<dobey> i'll have to do that for nightlies
<ralsina> dobey: +1 trivial. Of course it'sup to you to check there are no *other* strings you should mark.
<ralsina> gatox: +1 on name-required conditional on nessita's needsfixing
<gatox> ralsina, great
<dobey> ralsina: well the .desktop is already set up for translation, and there's only one .py file, so i think i'm good :)
<ralsina> dobey: good to know :-)
<dobey> gah, stop confirming the fixed bug is fixed. we know it's fixed!
<nessita> dobey: we do?
<dobey> meh, and i don't need /more/ comments/screenshots showing me the bug that's already filed
<dobey> nessita: i am venting. :)
<nessita> ah!
<nessita> gatox: you still around?
<gatox> nessita, yep.... about to go teaching :P but do you need something?
<nessita> gatox: no, I just reported a new bug for the wizard... the setup button is enabled even if the passwords dont match
<nessita> gatox: will appear in your queue
<gatox> nessita, ok..... and weird :S
<nessita> alecu: ping
<dobey> ugh my shoulder is killing me
<nessita> dobey: CALL 911!
<nessita> :-D
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> nessita: pong
<nessita> ralsina: is lp:~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/add_install_option ready for re-review? can the wizard be closed when looking at the license page now?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, ready for re-review
<nessita> ack, looking
<ralsina> the not closed when looking at the license page: you are not supposed to do that unless it's installing :-)
<ralsina> it fails when you try it because it can't find the uninstaller
<GTRsdk> where do I get the windows client?
<nhaines> GTRsdk: it will be available here eventually: https://one.ubuntu.com/downloads/
<dobey> ralsina: still around? care to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/cache-fallback/+merge/75425 too? :)
<dobey> it's easy
<ralsina> dobey: sure!
<ralsina> gatox, nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/you-have-two-options/+merge/75371 is ready for review
<ralsina> I am slightly unhappy about where the start function is located, so I can change that if needed.
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> dobey:  +1
<nessita> ralsina: approving install option
<ralsina> nessita: cool, thx!
<nessita> ralsina: I will review the bug queue tomorrow first time
<nessita> ralsina: the bug list you asked by email, I mean
<ralsina> nessita: cool, I think we are in good shape, except I have no idea where manuel is with the updater
<alecu> damn damn damn filenames
<nessita> ralsina: we should ping him tomorrow early ART... from what I read the work was not that advanced
<nessita> :-/
<nessita> ralsina: also, I need to know about alecu
<nessita> but I've been pinging him with no luck for now
<ralsina> weird
<nessita> alecu: you around?
<alecu> yup
<nessita> alecu: I've been pinging you for a while now :-)
<alecu> my connection has been up and down for a while now
<nessita> alecu: oh, bad luck
<nessita> alecu: I was eoding, but I wanted to know about your news/updates
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: I'm hitting a lot of rocks with the unicode usernames
<nessita> alecu: wanna mumble before I eod?
<ralsina> I'm interested too
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: sure
 * nessita -> eods
<dobey> have a good evening all
<nhaines> dobey: good evening!
#ubuntuone 2011-09-15
<Droopsta915> Hello. Im trying to create an account but it keeps showing red exclamation points when i enter my email. Any ideas why?
<JamesTait> Bonjour, tout le monde!
<clem-l> cparrino: Hi Cristian, are you available?
 * mandel quick coffee
 * mandel back
 * mandel away due to system updates
<ralsina> mandel: ping
<mandel> ralsina, pong
<ralsina> hi mandel
<mandel> ralsina, hola!
<ralsina> mandel: I am not sure I understand where you are going with the updater
<mandel> I had to reboot the machine.. I hate updates :P
<mandel> ralsina, oh, is very simple I'm writing some methods to use the following: http://installbuilder.bitrock.com/docs/installbuilder-userguide/ar01s21.html
<mandel> ralsina, with that we can check if there is an update or not and later tell InstallBuilder to download and install the update
<mandel> ralsina, I'm just trying atm to get my head around building the update with InstallBuilder, the code is done
<ralsina> ok
<mandel> ralsina, I think i sthe best thing to do, right? that way we do not have to change paths etc..
<ralsina> have you seen this working? How does it look?
<ralsina> mandel: I was aiming for a trivial solution. This looks good, but remember deadline is today :)
<mandel> ralsina, yes, I'm working as fast as I can to get it for you after my lunch so that we can build it :)
<ralsina> and this actually is a wizard with multiple steps and stuff. Hopefully the UX is not complicated
<mandel> ralsina, not in minimal mode? I hope
<ralsina> ok
<mandel> that ? was 3 dots puto xchat!
<ralsina> it's ok, I don't mind the ? :-)
<ralsina> mandel: ok, good luck and if you need a hand with anything just ping me, I will be working in about 1 hour
<mandel> ralsina, ok
<mandel> ralsina, do you know in the IstallerBuild UI how to pass variables to the build process?
<ralsina> mandel: like what?
<mandel> ralsina, I'm using a write action in the insall builder operation and I added a var ${update_xml_url} which is the one that point to the xml in ourserver with the updates
<mandel> ralsina, I dont know how to pass that in the build step :P
<ralsina> you can just put the URL there, it won't change too often
<ralsina> or: http://support.bitrock.com/article/how-to-set-variables-at-build-time
<ralsina> and maybe add a "build installer" step to setup.py so we have things in only one place
<mandel> ralsina, that sounds like the best option, once I'm done I'll test locally with my local host if it works I'l ping you and beuno on what to do in the servers side
<mandel> is very simple :)
 * ralsina is scared, mandel said "simple"!
<mandel> ralsina, nah, it means some xml and the files in the same location
<mandel> ralsina, no more, we can ignore automating it atm
<ralsina> ok
<mandel> ralsina, oh, but it has to be written in COBOL :P
<ralsina> ok, I am going to do dad things now, will be back in one hour
<mandel> ralsina, I'm of to walk the dog :P
<nessita> hello crowd!
<nessita> gatox, mandel: hello, how is it going?
<gatox> nessita, fine! fixing some tests
<karni> duanedesign: ping
<nessita> gatox: so, no need for me to review anything right now?
<gatox> nessita, yes..... let me give yoy
<gatox> you
<duanedesign> hello karni
<gatox> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/err-dict/+merge/75001  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/845759/+merge/75385
<karni> duanedesign: what do you use to edit audio file tags, easytag?
<nessita> gatox: errdict approved after your response
<gatox> nessita, ok!
<duanedesign> karni: yes easytag or i just use Banshee
<karni> duanedesign: k tnx
<karni> :)
<nessita> mandel: ping
<duanedesign> karni: https://pastebin.canonical.com/52827/ <--do not know if this helps you at all. This is what I start with if a user needs to edit tags to properly use the music sctreaming
<duanedesign> streaming*
<nessita> gatox: did you got my review request?
<gatox> nessita, did you send it to canonical o gmail?
<nessita> gatox: canonical, I'm trying to stop sending you work emails to gmail :-)
<gatox> nessita, here it is
<karni> duanedesign: right, thanks. by the way, why do we expect all (all?) tag data to be filled. I think that's pretty messy. I would like to stream even files that have no metadata at all (like, a self recorded file, for instance). Do you know any background of the story?
 * gatox reviewing...
<nessita> gatox: no hurry
<rye> duanedesign, byyy the way, yes, I had a question about this too and beuno said that we stream untagged files too, but they are marked as untitled or something like this
<nessita> mandel: dude, where is my car?
<duanedesign> rye: that is the way I understand it.
<duanedesign> and it seems not all music comes tagged properly
<rye> checking....
<nessita> mandel: can you mumble pliz?
<ralsina> good morning!
<nessita> hi ralsina
<ralsina> hi nessita
<ralsina> nessita: bug #827465 we have been fixing it in bits and pieces, but a lookaround is needed
<ubot4> ralsina: Error: Bug #827465 not found.
<ralsina> ubot4: you are full of crap
<ubot4> ralsina: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nessita> ralsina: can you do that with a grep or similar?
<ralsina> nessita: I am not sure I can figure that out of a grep
<ralsina> specially since on Linux we do use "Control Panel" and such
<nessita> ralsina: any other idea how to confirm if it's fixed or not?
<ralsina> nessita: nope, just looking. I will do it starting in 15 minutes
<nessita> great!
<ralsina> we *could* check translation strings?
<ralsina> nessita: the only qt part that is not working on Linux is SSO, right?
<nessita> ralsina: I'm not sure we mark titles for translation... besides, we need to review the bundle script as well, no?
<nessita> ralsina: sso-qt + wizard
<ralsina> yes, but the bundle has little to no UI outside windows-installer
<ralsina> the wizard should be almost there for linux if sso imported correctly
<nessita> gatox: 845759 approved
<gatox> nessita, nice
<popey> Hullo!
<popey> Is there some php code I could look at which demonstrates or otherwise shows how to implement a site which uses Ubuntu SSO for auth?
<popey> the only ones I've seen are python based
<ralsina> popey: I don't know but I am trying to find out for you :-)
<popey> thanks
<nessita> gatox: ping
<gatox> nessita, this branches are ready too: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/845759/+merge/75384    -    https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/845750/+merge/75172
<gatox> nessita, pong
<nessita> gatox: why did you change the if-if-if in name-required to if-elif-elif..?
<nessita> gatox: shouldn't we show everything that is incorrect  at the same time?
<gatox> nessita, i thought that was better, or maybe i'm missing something....
<nessita> gatox: maybe I'm missing something
<nessita> :-)
<gatox> nessita, please can you tell me the line..... to look at it
<gatox> in which branch......
<nessita> ubuntu_sso/qt/controllers.py -> validate_form
<nessita> gatox: name-required
<gatox> nessita, well..... if you see the code that was there previously... after calling message_box.critical(...), all of them do: return False, so i though that if-if-if-if was unnecessary
<gatox> nessita, also, in each call to message_box.critical, the previous message is erased (which in some cases can be a problem)
<gatox> nessita, i think..
<nessita> hum
<nessita> then we should concatenate all the messages and call a single critical?
<mandel> me
<gatox> nessita, now that i read that again...... i'm seeing that: NAME_INVALID, EMAIL_INVALID and EMAIL_MISMATCH...... shouldn't be there..... they should be in the label assistance next to the proper line edit
<gatox> nessita, and maybe we can concatenate the others
<nessita> gatox: but that's sso, does that apply there as well?
<nessita> me
<gatox> me
<gatox> nessita, didn't understand the last messate
<gatox> message
<nessita> gatox: let's talk after the stdup
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> ralsina, dobey, alecu?
<dobey> que pasa, seniora?!
<ralsina> me (no notes)
<dobey> me
<mandel> shall we start?
<ralsina> go
<gatox> mandel, go :P
<mandel> DONE: Create auto-update branch using the code generated by bitrock, added changes to u1-instaler to check for updates at boot time.
<mandel> TODO: IRL closely to ensure update works as expected. Add some missing tests.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> next: nessita
<nessita> DONE: more bug triage and bug follow up, tackled bug #850142, bug #849494, reviews, talk with alecu re bug #846373
<nessita> TODO: more reviews, team chasing to meat the deadline of second windows release today
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: dobey
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 850142 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "UI Freeze exception: Remove the Bookmarks section from the Services tab (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/850142
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 849494 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "String freeze exception: still offers Evolution plug-in for contact sync in Oneiric (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/849494
<ubot4> nessita: Error: Bug #846373 not found.
<nessita> sorry, NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed some proposed branches.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with some high ui bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> ralsina go
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, few fixes, IRL testing, bug triaging, doctor appointment, turned 40. TODO: close code for release, send for signing BLOCKED: no
<alecu> morning...
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #843002, bug #849308, bug #840072
<dobey> λ TODO: FFE for devtools, bug people about TB extension, bug #838778, get stuff off CD
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 843002 in ubuntuone-installer (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Crashes when "For Purchase" apps have been installed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/843002
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 849308 in s25rttr/s25client (and 1 other project) "multiplayereinstellung (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/849308
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 840072 in ubuntuone-installer (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Installer needs to install more packages (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/840072
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 838778 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 2 other projects) "After installing Ubuntu One, there are 2 Ubuntu One launchers in System Settings (affects: 45) (dups: 11) (heat: 202)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838778
<dobey> alecu: go
<alecu> "doctor appointment, turned 40" LOL
<ralsina> hey, it took me YEARS to turn 40
<nessita> alecu: hi there! go when your notes are ready
<alecu> DONE: got a messy branch running with accented username
<mandel> ralsina, happy bday, nice passive aggresive DONE hehe
<alecu> TODO: write some tests and land
<nessita> alecu: I'm dying to know how the thingy went
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<gatox> ralsina, hey!!!! happy birthday!!
 * mandel lunch
<ralsina> thanks everyone, you are all invited to a b-day party tomorrow. It's easy because only alecu could possibly attend :-)
<gatox> jejeje
<nessita> ralsina: happy birthday!
<nessita> alecu: so, there are 3 bugs reports that your should attach/fix in your branch:
<nessita> alecu: the known bug #846373
<ubot4> nessita: Error: Bug #846373 not found.
<dobey> ralsina: feliz cumpleanos
<nessita> alecu: plus bug #818197 and bug #827435
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 818197 in ubuntuone-client "Handle encoding of the options returned by ConfigGlue (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818197
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 827435 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: calling os.access with a bytes sequence (affects: 1) (heat: 19)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827435
<alecu> dobey, hey, use the ñ!
<ralsina> is ubot4 broken for private bugs or he just loses random ones?
<dobey> alecu: what is the hex utf-8 code?
<ralsina> dobey: yes, use alecu's!
<ralsina> dobey: copy/paste it :-)
<nessita> alecu: they are all assigned to you, let me know if that's ok/makes sense
<beuno> ralsina, it's a public channel, so he doesn't have access to proviate bugs
<dobey> a(n+~)os
<ralsina> beuno: he used to say "is private"
<beuno> ah
<dobey> ralsina: looks broken
<alecu> dobey, the hex utf-8 code is "c3 b1"
<alecu> dobey, but you are probably asking for the hex UNICODE, which is "f1"
<dobey> 쎱
<dobey> no it isn't
<dobey> ñ
<alecu> dobey, yes, it is
<dobey> oh right
<dobey> f'n gnome
<ralsina> and I am pretty sure he failed with a public bug before... bug #827465
<ubot4> ralsina: Error: Bug #827465 not found.
<nessita> gatox: so, let's talk about name-required
<dobey> ralsina: i think the bot is not authenticated
<gatox> nessita, can you mumble for a while about your branch and about name-required too?
<nessita> gatox: yes!
<dobey> ralsina: seems private bugs give a 404 for anonymous users
<ralsina> dobey: that bug is public
<nessita> gatox: I'm there
<nessita> alecu: wanna mumble after gatox's to do some follow up on your bugs?
<dobey> ralsina: if i open https://launchpad.net/bugs/827465 in chrome (where i'm not logged in), i get a 404
<ubot4> dobey: Error: Bug #827465 not found.
<dobey> ralsina: and it is NOT public
<ralsina> ugh, right
 * dobey sees red private bar at top of page
<ralsina> was scrolled :-P
<dobey> it's watermarked!
<alecu> nessita, sure
<ralsina> The red bar appears about 15 seconds later than the page here for some reason
<nessita> alecu: when you're ready, let me know, I'm there
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> it seems the bot in #ubuntu-desktop just doesn't do anything when i pasted the bug # there
<dobey> ralsina: the bug issue is apparently because LP changed at some point to return a 404 rather than a bug with no real info
<ralsina> dobey: ack
<nessita> alecu: ready when you are
<ralsina> nessita: updated bug 827465  -- right now, the only "wrong" thing is "Ubuntu One client" on the firewall alert.
<ubot4> ralsina: Error: Bug #827465 not found.
<nessita> ralsina: can we fix?
<ralsina> nessita: I have no idea where that is coming from, am on it
 * ralsina is guessing syncdaemon
<mandel> ralsina, ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina, since when do we have to restart the machine after an uninstall?
<ralsina> mandel: if the processes are running
<ralsina> mandel: it's automatic
<mandel> ralsina, oh, makes sense, ok :)
<alecu> ralsina, that looks like the .exe metadata that is set in py2exe
<ralsina> alecu: could be, I am trying to figure out what exe is the one asking for the exception to be sure
<ralsina> alecu: confirmed, it's setup.py
<ralsina> gatox, nessita: I really need reviews here, because I have to do another (tiny) branch after this one https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/you-have-two-options/+merge/75371
<gatox> ralsina, on it
<ralsina> gatox: thanks
<nessita> ralsina: branching
<ralsina> nessita: thanks
 * mandel hates the fact that he updatd his OS? it does not work at all :(
<mandel> ralsina, ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> nessita: pong
<nessita> ralsina: is there any need to have the  from ubuntuone.controlpanel.gui.qt.gui import MainWindow inside start()?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, it installs a reactor
<gatox> ralsina, +1
<nessita> sure?
 * nessita browses
<ralsina> nessita: yep, move it outside and you will see :-)
<ralsina> I have no idea where it's installed, but it is
<mandel> ralsina, I'm getting a runtime error (probabyl related with py2exe) with lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/auto_update, do you have time to make a package
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<ralsina> mandel: I am actually doing one :-)
<ralsina> Want me to do it with your branch, of course?
<nessita> ralsina: can you please remove the      24 from ubuntuone.controlpanel.logger import setup_logging              import, the logger definition that is not used, and move the import out?
<mandel> ralsina, yes :D
<mandel> ralsina, that would be perfect
<ralsina> nessita: sure, let me try it
<ralsina> mandel: in 2'
<mandel> ralsina, thx, I'm rebuilding mine to see if there was an error in the steps..
<ralsina> nessita: sorry, what import is that? It's not on the diff?
<gatox> ralsina, nessita alecu mandel i've to go to the bank right now... brb (is quick), i have 5 branches for review if anyone has some time... some of them already has nessita's approval
<nessita> ralsina: nopes, not in the diff
<ralsina> nessita: what file?
<nessita> ralsina: in ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/gui.py
<ralsina> gatox: will start onthem right after I'm done with mandel
<gatox> ralsina, thanks
<ralsina> nessita: with that change I get a circular import
<ralsina> nessita: let me merge trunk and see if it helps
<nessita> ralsina: right, I think ytou need to move start to ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/gui.py
<nessita> makes more sense?
<ralsina> sure
<nessita> ralsina: next question: what's the point in returning the icon and the windows in start()? if I read main() correctly, those are not being used
<ralsina> nessita: if I don't keep a referencec the garbage collector takes them away
<ralsina> when they go out of scope
<nessita> they do?
<ralsina> yep
<ralsina> standard behaviour
<nessita> ralsina: what's the symptom?
<ralsina> that the window never appears, because the object is deleted when start ends :-)
<nessita> sounds odd, but I trust you
<mandel> ralsina, I'm getting the following issue when I run my .exe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/690038/
<mandel> :(
<ralsina> nessita: easy to test, don't keep the reference in main and try to run it
<nessita> mandel: are you using a clean env?
<ralsina> mandel: why is it using storage-protocol from the env? it should get its own copy
<ralsina> mandel:  did you run python setup.py prepare?
<mandel> ralsina, yes, the command I used was: python setup.py fetch prepare py2exe
<mandel> nessita, in theory the setup.py taks care of that
<ralsina> mandel: no idea then
<ralsina> mandel: what were you doing to get that error?
<mandel> ralsina, ok, let me know if you finished creating the package
<ralsina> mandel: in a little bit
<mandel> ralsina, just running ubuntuone-windows-installer-qt and stderr gets that
<ralsina> mandel: could be just a missing file in your library.zip but the path worries me
<mandel> ralsina, yes, I have the same feeling
<mandel> ralsina, lets see if its my env and not the code perse
<ralsina> ok
<mandel> although I changed nothing but adding an extra file and 2 functions..
<ralsina> mandel: branching, will have something to say in 5 minutes or so
<mandel> ralsina, superb, I'll be waiting
<ralsina> mandel: it's your environment
<mandel> ralsina, cool!
<ralsina> in mine it works. Building installer now
<mandel> ralsina, great, please share with me the installer :)
<mandel> ralsina, did you use the ui or the command line to build it?
<ralsina> mandel: both, depending on the moment
<ralsina> mandel: so, I builder-cli build ubuntuone.xml
<ralsina> mandel: do I have to do something else
<mandel> ralsina, you have to pass the versionID but dont worry I can manually change the update.ini for the test, not big eal
<mandel> s/eal/deal
<ralsina> mandel: tell me what to do then
<mandel> ralsina, its in the REAME :)
<mandel> ralsina, but dont worry in excess right now
<ralsina> mandel: since it takes 30 minutes to upload one, I better do it right the first time!
<mandel> ralsina, ein? to upload where?
<ralsina> mandel: anywhere for you to get it
<mandel> ralsina, really? 30 min
<mandel> wow!
<ralsina> mandel: more or less
<mandel> ralsina, whats your upload limit?
<ralsina> like 256kbps or 512, I don't know
<mandel> ok, I'll try to find the issue in my env
<ralsina> mandel: it tells me I don't have a update.ini
<mandel> but the update.ini is generted by the installer
<mandel> ralsina, weird, wich revno do you have?
<ralsina> mandel: 69
<mandel> ralsina, can you look at like 23 of the xml, there is where it creates the ini
<mandel> ralsina, may I see the error
<mandel> ??
<ralsina> looking
<ralsina> mandel, it tells me I don'thave a install.ini when I try to build the installer using build-cli, did you try that?
<ralsina> builder-cli*
<mandel> ralsina, no, to be hones I used the UI and changed the vars manually...
<mandel> ralsina, can you try with the UI, if that is an issue I can add the install.ini
<ralsina> mandel: just fix the variable in the file and push it
<ralsina> there is no point on that being in the command line
<mandel> ralsina, ok, but then you will have to do that in each release, is that any good?
<ralsina> sure
<ralsina> I already have to do it anyway for versions
<mandel> ralsina, ok, pushing atm
<mandel> ralsina, done, revno 70
<ralsina> mandel: also add the ini
<ralsina> it's not being created
<mandel> ralsina, but it should not be complaining
<mandel> ralsina, may I see the error please
<ralsina> mandel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/690062/
<mandel> ralsina, let me try something, give me 2 min
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<mandel> ralsina, please pull it should be fixed
<mandel> ralsina, there was an error in the xml
<ralsina> mandel: ack, testing
<mandel> thx
<ralsina> nessita: two-options has the changes you suggested, I am not sure if I mentioned it
<nessita> ralsina: you did not. Did you apply all the comments I added to the MP?
<ralsina> missed those, let me check
<ralsina> mandel: installer built and uploading
<mandel> ralsina, genial! gracias
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<ralsina> nessita: pushed two-options with all the suggested fixes from the MP
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> mandel: http://ubuntuone.com/p/1H4I/
<mandel> ralsina, thx
<mandel> ralsina, I'm getting cmd screens during the setup, is that on purpose?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<ralsina> mandel: I only get rid of them for the actual release
<ralsina> mandel: this way you can see stderr
<mandel> ralsina, I love you
<mandel> :D
<ralsina> mandel: ooooooooooook
 * mandel hates the windows updates!
<nessita> gatox: ping?
<ralsina> mandel: did that work?
<gatox> nessita, pong
<mandel> ralsina, yes, I just testing the update, I had to wait for some stupid windows updates
<mandel> ralsina, but the app works perfectly ok
<ralsina> mandel: neat! Can you do a screencast of it or something so I can see it?
<mandel> ralsina, sure, let me think of something nice to do
<ralsina> cool
<ralsina> so I can show it to people in the UK before they EOD
<mandel> ralsina, so, during the IRL I've noticed that I need priviledges to check for the updates, should I ask the user before I perform the request?
<ralsina> you need privileges even to check?
<ralsina> that totally kills the user experience :-(
<ralsina> having the app asking once a day or whatever "can I run as admin so I can tell you there is nothing new to download" is awful
<mandel> ralsina, yes? I think I can get around it, let me check
<ralsina> ok
<nessita> ralsina: I got lint issues, added to the MP
<ralsina> nessita: ok, checking
<ralsina> nessita: forgot to fix the linux version ;-(
<nhaines> Question: in oneiric I don't have any sort of U1 extensions in nautilus.
<nhaines> Is this a known issue by now? :)
<ralsina> nessita: fixed and pushed
<nessita> lunchtime!
<gatox> is this ok?? when the user is in the reset password page, and enter an invalid reset code, the error-dict generated is this: {'errtype': 'NewPasswordError', 'message': 'Piston/0.2.2 (Django 1.3) crash report:'}
<ralsina> gatox: sure doesn't look ok to me!
<gatox> ralsina, that's what i thought :P
<mandel> ralsina, got it fixed, the update will use runas and will create the tool to not require to be root
<ralsina> mandel: need a new build?
<mandel> ralsina, let me push the changes, will take 2 min
<ralsina> mandel: just in case, if for you installbuilder works and py2exe doesn't, you can just use the files from c:\program files\ubuntuone\dist instead of building them with py2exe
<ralsina> yourself
<mandel> ralsina, true, that is a good idea
<mandel> ralsina, but I changed python code :(
<ralsina> ok then, I'll do it, no problem
<mandel> ralsina, one little change and I'm done (I hate win32api)
<ralsina> ack
<ralsina> mandel: I am about to interview a possible hire, how long before your EOD?
<nessita> gatox: that's very very bad
<mandel> ralsina, please do pull the branch
<mandel> ralsina, I'm goint to be here a little longer :)
<gatox> nessita, do you know where is that coming from?
<mandel> ralsina, I want to get this working on your machine and then will go to open boxes...
<ralsina> mandel: ok, I'll try to at least start the upload before startin the call
<mandel> ralsina, cool
<ralsina> mandel: how can I try it?
<nessita> gatox: yes, let me point you to the file
<gatox> nessita, ok thanks.....
<mandel> ralsina, you have to just install it, then kill everything and change update.ini to one I'll give you in pm
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<nessita> gatox: in sso, account.py
<mandel> ralsina, that will point to my server and will say that there is an update and will perform it, but I'll like to test it before you try :)
<nessita> line 220
<nessita> gatox: request_password_reset_token
<nessita> gatox: apparently, since ISD changed their backend, this no longer works:
<nessita>     228             raise ResetPasswordTokenError(e.content.split('\n')[0])
<ralsina> mandel: ok, uploading starts in 2' maybe you'll want to go open a few boxes until it's done
<gatox> nessita, ok, i'll take a look at that
<nessita> gatox: can you please show me full trace? should be logged
<nessita> gatox: should be in in the log file, I mean
<nessita> bad news is that is broken for Ubuntu as well
<mandel> ralsina, can you use tweeter to le me know?
<mandel> ralsina, I wont be close the the laptop all the time :P
<ralsina> mandel: sure!
<gatox> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/690146/
<nessita> gatox: confirmed is broken in Ubuntu
<nessita> gatox: can you please file a bug, Critical, and assign to me,?
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> ralsina: ^ we'll need to file a string freeze exception for Ubuntu
<gatox> nessita, done https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/851094
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 851094 in ubuntu-sso-client "Wrong error representation generated for reset password fails (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,New]
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<ralsina> nessita: am otp now, so please go ahead
 * mandel opens boxes
<mandel> ralsina, I'm getting an illegla instruction issue.. let me know if you experience the same...
<ralsina> illegal instruction? Where?
<mandel> ralsina, when doing the download of the update, the ntvdm encountered an illegal instruction
<ralsina> ugh
<mandel> ralsina, I have a filling that my vm is properly fucked
<ralsina> looks like it. I just finished the interview, let me do a quick try
<mandel> ralsina, yeah, so let me know when you have the package to take it for a test in my machine
<ralsina> mandel: it's uploading
<mandel> ralsina, great!
<ralsina> mandel: http://ubuntuone.com/p/1H4I/
<dobey> thisfred: ping
<thisfred> dobey: pong
<dobey> thisfred: is there a method of testing ubuntuone-syncdaemon to force the progress bar to show up, without having to actually upload/download files?
<thisfred> dobey, I think the tests mock it out. They also mock out the dbus calls to the actual progress bar, but if you hook those up again, you have tests that show the progress bar
<dobey> hmm, true
<dobey> i don't think it is working though :(
<thisfred> I haven't tested it at all on oneiric yet, so that would not surprise me
<nessita> alecu: ping
<dobey> thisfred: well it's not working currently on oneiric because of the .desktop file changes
<dobey> thisfred: but i'm trying to test my fix, and it's still not working :(
<nessita> ralsina: approved!
<ralsina> nessita: cool, thx!
<dobey> fml.
<thisfred> dobey: we never really got the whole issue with the different processes talking to the launcher solved, so when I was taken off, it was all very much in flux
<thisfred> if nobody looked at it since, I am not surprised it is broken
<dobey> which issue with diff processes? the not allowing diff processes to talk to the launcher?
<dobey> doh
<dobey> and apparently beta freeze is in a couple hours
<dobey> really FML. :(
<nhaines> \o/
<nessita> ralsina: could you review a couple of branches from gatox?
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/845759/+merge/75385 and https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/err-dict/+merge/75055
<nessita> gatox: ping
<gatox> nessita, pong
<thisfred> dobey: I take it we've not managed to migrate to just the shim for oneiric then?
<thisfred> dobey: anyway, let me know if I can help
<gatox> nessita, ?
<nessita> gatox: regarding the changes made to https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/845750/+merge/75172, I was hoping we could re-use the properties dict to also keep track of the enabled flag (so we can remove self._enabled) and the polish/unpolish thingy.
<nessita> gatox: so, you could implement polish as:
<dobey> thisfred: i don't understand that question. the shim is irreelvant to this problem
<nessita> self.properties['polish'] = args
<thisfred> dobey: well if we're not on the cd, does beta freeze affect us?
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhhh ok, no problem! i didn't know if apply that to that cases too
<nessita> gatox: and then assert 'polish' is in proerties and the value has len bigger than 0
<thisfred> that was the whole point right?
<nessita> gatox: the simpler and easier to read the fake, the better
<ralsina> nessita, gatox: +1 on both after a quick IRL
<dobey> thisfred: beta freeze effects everything in the archive; even universe
<gatox> ralsina, awesome
<gatox> nessita, ok!
<nessita> gatox: but the branch looks much better!
<gatox> :D
<nessita> gatox: another question
<dobey> err, affects
<gatox> nessita, i'm finishing with the tests for the last high i have
<thisfred> dobey, well yes, but once it opens up again, can we fix stuff without SRUs?
<nessita> gatox: you added the new class FakePageUiStyle in both branches?
<dobey> thisfred: we can't fix things without SRUs once the release is stable, no
<nessita> both == 845759 and 845750
<nessita> gatox: that will conflict, no?
<thisfred> dobey: then I forget what use the shim idea is
<gatox> nessita, i don't think so
<nessita> gatox: can you confirm? I may be wrong, but LP diff shows the class in the 2 mergers
<thisfred> dobey: anyway, not the most productive use of our time to wonder about this now, sry
<gatox> nessita, ok, let mme check
<thisfred> let me know if I can review or if you have questions about the code
<nessita> gatox: one last needs fixing for https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/name-required/+merge/75366 (I would advice add a test for validate_form to avoid raising a critical when is not needed)
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> alecu: ping
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: hi there! 2 questions: 1- would you any ETA for your branches? (so we can estimate when we'll build the final bundle)
<nessita> 2- ideally we should also land the u1cp branch where we shudown the webclient, can I help with that?
<alecu> nessita, regarding the u1cp branch where the client shuts down, we need to find why those DelayedCalls are still running on windows
<alecu> nessita, the weird thing is that on linux the tests pass just fine.
<nessita> alecu: is there any chance that affects IRL behavior?
<alecu> nessita, I'm talking about the errors you've found on: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/webclient-shutdowns/+merge/74708
<nessita> alecu: yes
<alecu> nessita, I'm not sure if this would affect IRL behaviour. In any case it will trigger an error when stopping
<alecu> nessita, so the only way it could affect is by writing yet another error when shutting down
<nessita> right
<alecu> nessita, so if you want to help get this landed: perhaps we should add a "skipWindows" for this test, and create a bug to fix it.
<nessita> alecu: I can do that :-)
 * nessita does
<nessita> alecu: what about (1)?
<alecu> nessita, and regarding the ETA, my guess is that I will be able to finish it today
<nessita> alecu: have anything to start reviewing informally?
<alecu> nessita, but it will still need reviews
<nessita> right
<gatox> nessita, ralsina  this branch is ready too: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/reset-fails/+merge/75599
<nessita> alecu: I can start looking at the diff without a MP, and see if I see something odd. And ralsina can include the branch in the installer, I guess, even if is not in trunk
<alecu> nessita, not in a good shape right now, probably in two hours
<nessita> alecu: ok, let me know then
<ralsina> yes I can
<ralsina> nessita, gatox: trivial review https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/start_right/+merge/75601
<ralsina> gatox: got it
<gatox> ralsina, on it
<ralsina> gatox: +1 on that
<nessita> gatox: lint issues in reset-fails
 * gatox looking....
<nessita> alecu: the branch is ready, shall you re-branch and re-propose or shall I? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/webclient-shutdowns
<alecu> nessita, no preference
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/webclient-shutdowns/+merge/75609
<ralsina> nessita: got it
<nessita> ralsina: test failure in start_right
<nessita> (added to the MP)
<ralsina> ?
<ralsina> ok
<ralsina> nessita: that test is patched, chec the diff
<ralsina> nessita: maybe wrong PYTHONPATH?
<nessita> ralsina: let me confirm (I did check the diff, I assume platform issues)
<nessita> ralsina: you sure that works ok in linux too?
<ralsina> Oh, on linux. Ok
<nessita> ralsina: and thinking it twice, what PYTHONPATH issue can I have?
<gatox> ralsina, nessita ok, all the fixes has been applied to my branches...
<nessita> gatox: re reviewing
<ralsina> nessita: having older installed ubuntuone-windows-installer in your PYTHONPATH instead of .
<nessita> ralsina: in linux I'm not installing any package, so is very unlikely
<ralsina> nessita: didn't know that :-)
<nessita> ralsina: seems like you also need to fix ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/utils/linux.py:32:
<ralsina> no, the behaviour --with-icon makes no sense in linux
<ralsina> so I am duplicating the test as linux/windows specific
<ralsina> or rather, it may make sense eventually, in some cases, but we need to think about it
<nessita> right
<ralsina> nessita: I can't run the tests on linux because I can't start another VM. Pushed with what should work :-(
<nessita> ralsina: I see the problem. The tests for gui should not test that Popen was called, but just that utils.start_control_panel was called
<ralsina> nessita: good one, the tests are older than that function
<nessita> ralsina: and then, since utils have different implementations for linux and windows, and different test suites, you can safely test one independently from the other
<nessita> ralsina: in fact, test_utils do not test the start_control_panel function :-/
<nessita> ralsina: you think you can fix that?
<ralsina> nessita: honestly, not today :-(
<ralsina> nessita: I can file a bug for it though!
<nessita> ralsina: ok, I'll take that now
<nessita> ralsina: I'll do it, should be ~ 30 minutes
<ralsina> ok, sorry, but I have a ton of stuff to test before doing the binaries
<nessita> is ok
<nessita> gatox: lint issue in https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/845750/+merge/75606
<nessita> ralsina: if you have a moment, this needs a second review https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/845759/+merge/75605
<ralsina> nessita: ok, on it
<ralsina> nessita, gatox: +1 on https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/845759/+merge/75605
<ralsina> I have to do a school run, should be back in 20' or so. See you people.
<nessita> ralsina: you back?
<ralsina_> Turns out I have to leave for a while (parents meeting at school). That is hell on schedule :-(
<ralsina_> nessita, gatox, alecu: do what you can, send me email with branches that should go on the release
<ralsina_> mandel: please send me an explanation about how your branch works
<nessita> ralsina_: do you have an ETA for coming back?
<ralsina_> I will try to put everything together late tonight and upload the binaries for signing
<ralsina_> nessita: probably 7:30 PM :-(
<nessita> guh
<alecu> ralsina_, ack
<nessita> ralsina_: ok
<ralsina_> yeah, it hit my by surprise but I can not not go
<nessita> mandel, alecu, gatox: please cc me in that email
<nessita> alecu: did you have any chance to review the webclientshutdown branch?
<ralsina_> so, god luck people. Nessita, I am reachable by phone if something horrible happens
<nessita> ralsina_: ack
<alecu> nessita, sorry, no. It's my code, so I would say "looks great!"
<nessita> gatox: more needs fixing to name-required
<nessita> alecu: it does! :-D
<nessita> alecu: ok, I'll approve myself and land, since is your code
<nessita> ralsina_: did you approved the webclient branch?
<alecu> nessita, I can run the tests and approve
<nessita> alecu: please do
<ralsina_> nessita: I think so
<nessita> ralsina_: you mentioned it was +1, but no +1 on LP
<nessita> ralsina_: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/webclient-shutdowns/+merge/75609
<ralsina_> there
<ralsina_> must have not clicked submit or something
<nessita> ralsina_: I have the start-right ready, do you have time for that review?
<nessita> or you're leaving right now?
<ralsina_> nessita: in 2' or so
<ralsina_> I'll try :-)
<ralsina_> link?
<ralsina_> I can at least read the code
<nessita> ralsina_: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-windows-installer/start-right/+merge/75618
<nessita> I'm very happy with the code
 * nessita is such a narcissist 
<nessita> :-P
<nessita> dobey: so, shall I package u1cp?
<nessita> dobey: so we can release  before the freeze
<alecu> nessita, approved
<nessita> alecu: great!
<alecu> nessita, (not the start-right, though)
<nessita> alecu: right
<ralsina_> nessita: +1 start_right
<dobey> nessita: no, i think freeze is in 10 minutes
<nessita> dobey: LET S RELEASE NOW THEN :-)
<dobey> why?
<dobey> will take that long to do a proper release anyway
<nessita> why?
<nessita> 15 minutes is all I need
<dobey> 15 > 10 :)
<nessita> dobey: I can try in 10. Do you have strong arguments to not try it?
<dobey> and because milestone/bug triage needs to be done
<nessita> dobey: that is done automatically by the ubuntu-dev-tools, no
<nessita> ?
<dobey> no
<nessita> dobey: hum, not sure what you mean then. Last time I built a package, no extra effort was needed other than creating a good changelog that will explicit state what bugs were fixed
<nessita> dobey: did the procedure change at some point?
<dobey> and anyway, i don't think rushing out a release right on the beta freeze deadline is a good thing, especially if it's only to fix one tiny bug when we have a couple of big ones that we really need to get in asap anyway
<nessita> dobey: ok, but since I'm trying to get back on track of releasing and pacakging, please let me know when I can build the package for u1cp and ussoc
<dobey> nessita: we need to manage our own bugs better; not only shoving them in the debian changelog for ubuntu. bugs we fix need to be targeted to the milestone for the release
<dobey> nessita: i think you picked a poor time to do that. :)
<nessita> dobey: is that a requirement of the platform team or is a proposal of you?
<dobey> it is not a requirement of the platform team. it is something we need to do for us
<nessita> dobey: well, I think we need to discuss that before making it a requirement
<nessita> dobey: discuss it within the team, I mean
<nessita> so we all follow the same procedure within desktop at least
<nessita> dobey: anyways, why would you say is a poor time to do packaging?
<dobey> nessita: "the team" has been me this whole cycle, and i have been doing it for every release i have made. and i don't want us to stop doing now because you're 'done' with the windows stuff and want to jump back on ubuntu packaging stuff and feel the need to rush out packages :)
<nessita> dobey: 1- the team is coming back to be everyone is desktop now
<nessita> 2- I'm not trying to rush packaging, I started the talking about it with you (I could do it without asking you, and I considered that a bad approach)
<nessita> 3- I'm going back to packaging because is a good thing for me and for the team, and I hope you can help me getting better at it
<nessita> 4- I'm not saying we stop setting milestones, I'm saying that we need to discuss that in the team
<dobey> nessita: ok, but my mind is not in the 'working as a team' mindset because i have been the lone ranger the whole cycle, and trying to adjust back to team mode is going to distract me too much.
<nessita> dobey: I see, let's give you some time to adjust back. I will not package today, but I do want to do it when we're ready for it.
<nessita> and I'm happy to do the milestoning, I just think that I see no point on setting milestones once the bug is fixed, I think milestones are meant to be used for planning, before fixing the bug itself
 * alecu pictures dobey with his hat and mask on top of silver, and nessita dressed as an indian next to him
<nessita> alecu: what a coincidence! I'm just wearing "trencitas"
<nessita> a la Pocahontas
<nessita> :-P
<nessita> dobey: can you please remind me what bugs are we waiting to get fixed for u1cp?
<nessita> besides the TB-bookmarks ones
<dobey> nessita: nessita bug #838778
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 838778 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 2 other projects) "After installing Ubuntu One, there are 2 Ubuntu One launchers in System Settings (affects: 46) (dups: 11) (heat: 206)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838778
<nessita> dobey: right, you're working on that, is that correct?
<dobey> yes
<nessita> is there any other bug?
<mandel> ralsina_, ping?
<nessita> mandel: he's gone to a parent's meeting, what do you need?
<dobey> i don't think so, but i think the TB *contacts* issue, and this one are big enough to wait on, and the "2 gb vs 5 gb" one is small enough that we don't need to rush a release into ubuntu for it
<mandel> nessita, we where debuggin my branch in his machine, I'll wait until he is back so that we get it in the release,  I have a free evening
<dobey> nessita: and i don't think there are any changes in SSO relating to the linux support since the last release i made (need to check on that); so i wouldn't say we need to urgently make one for it either
<nessita> dobey: with TB-bookmarks I meant the TB issue and the removing "bookmarks" reference
<dobey> ah right
<dobey> yes, i forgot those are 2 bugs
<dobey> too much going on too quickly :)
<nessita> dobey: I can take care of checking sso since your last packaging, do not worry about that
<nessita> mandel: he wanted some things from you, did you read his ping?
<nessita> (04:38:58 PM) ralsina_: mandel: please send me an explanation about how your branch works
<nessita> dobey: actually, the 2GB vs 5GB issues will require a string freeze exception now, that we have passed the freeze?
<nessita> dobey: and for sso we have a tiny string change... so I think I can build that package (will set milestones properly)
<dobey> nessita: no, because we just removed the label
<nessita> dobey: you're right
<dobey> nessita: and it's a separate string from "join now"
<mandel> nessita, yes, that is why I'm back :)
<nessita> yes
<dobey> nessita: what string change is in sso?
<nessita> mandel: can you please send those instructions cc'ing me?
<nessita> dobey: leo added a couple of missing periods at the end of some sentences
<mandel> nessita, sure
<dobey> nessita: in qt UI or in gtk+? or are they the same in both?
<mandel> nessita, but I'll wait around here so that I can chat with him, if he is to late I'll send the email
<nessita> dobey: they are the same in both (though currently the code is duplicated... we'll fix that)
<nessita> dobey: so he changed both
<nessita> mandel: is the update thingy working? can I test somehow?
<nessita> dobey: the branch was https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-sso-client/typos/+merge/73105
<dobey> nessita: oh ok. we will need a freeze exception for that bug. and it needs to be linked to the ubuntu package as well
<mandel> nessita, he was not able to access the host with the xml, I'm going to test now in my system, I'll ping you when I trust the thing to work so that you can test in your xp vm :)
<nessita> dobey: will take care of that now then
<nessita> mandel: yes please, we need that working and "oiled up"
<mandel> ack
<dobey> oiled up?
<dobey> that's what she said? :P
<nessita> dobey: is that even a word in english? (I just invented it)
<dobey> oiled? yes. but i do not think it means what you think it means?
<nessita> dobey: well, I meant 'aceitado', which in spanich means with oil in it, but in figurative speech means something that runs smoothly
<nessita> so I deduced in english it was 'oiled up' :-D
<dobey> nessita: i think if you did a google image search for 'oiled up' in the US, you would find it has a very different meaning ;)
 * nessita googles
<nessita> juaz
<nessita> dobey: well, imagine the an upgrade of the installer oiled up, that would mean what I meant
<dobey> heh
<nessita> it just installs and updates, no user interaction
<nessita> dobey: going back to bug #835054, if I do a branch that adds the dot at the end, outside the translatable string, that will not require an exception, no?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 835054 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[UI Fe] Missing period on the email confirmation screen (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/835054
<mandel> dobey, I though about that too heheh
<nessita> dobey: I was just thinking is not worth it to ask an exception for a new ending dit
<nessita> dot*
<dobey> nessita: adding the period to the end of the string always might break for RTL translations i think
<nessita> dobey: you sure?
<nessita> dobey: if so, I think we need to revert that change and apply it again once we make the stable tag. Is not worth it the string FE at this point
<nhaines> I think the string simply displays RTL, so adding to the end should be fine?
<nessita> honestly, I'm not sure
<dobey> nessita: eh, might as well get the freeze exception, i don't see any point in trying to avoid it unless there is some big urgent bug that was fixed since the last release i made (which i doubt there is)
<dobey> nessita: it will easily be granted anyway
<nessita> dobey: but that FE will require all the translation teams to translate the string again, I see that as a lot of effort that is not worth it at this point. Likewise, there are still some more sentences that do not end with a dot...
<dobey> >>> print u'קבל כמונ' + '.'
<dobey> קבל כמונ.
<dobey> seems to do the wrong thing :)
<dobey> nessita: we could sync the translations into trunk and fix them ourselves easily enough
<nessita> dobey: you think that's worth it? I don't.... considering as well we have more strings in the same situation but not fixed
<dobey> nessita: i think i don't want to think about it right now, and it's not an urgent thing we need to deal with right now
<nessita> dobey: ok, I'll take care of this then
<dobey> ok, am out. have a good evening all
<mandel> dobey, adios!
<nessita> alecu: I'm about to EOD, have something for me to look at? (regarding branches ;-))
<mandel> ralsina, ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<alecu> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/unicode-usernames
<alecu> nessita, and https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/unicode-usernames
<alecu> nessita, the second branch needs the first
<nessita> alecu: on them!
<mandel> ralsina, hola! can I make a push and we try a new one, I've fixed a number of small issues, if the download does not work we can change the text of the dialog and simply provide the url of the update
<alecu> nessita, another thing: I'm testing control panel with unicode usernames, and it's showing the path with scrambled characters
<mandel> ralsina, that way we have a first one to do it that uses more or less the same code
<nessita> alecu: which path where?
<alecu> nessita, the path on folder lists
<nessita> alecu: hum, we're calling os.expanduser()
<mandel> ralsina, I just pushed revno 73, can we try to build a .exe (unless your EOD)
<nessita> and replacing that
<nessita> alecu: have a screenshot?
<ralsina> mandel: if you are not EOD, I am not EOD :-)
<ralsina> mandel: can we mumble 2' so I can understand how this works?
<mandel> ralsina, sure, let me start mumble
<alecu> nessita, http://ubuntuone.com/76C471jhrAuulBQEqKX1Q2
<nessita> alecu: thanks
<nessita> alecu: sso branch looks OK (though I would use unicode paths inside save_config_path instead of native_path). There is a lint issue (I know is not proposed, but the warning is:
<nessita> ubuntu_sso/logger.py:
<nessita>     43:  [C0103] Invalid name "log_path" (should match (([A-Z_][A-Z0-9_]*)|(__.*__))$)
<nessita> )
<nessita> alecu: I'll file a bug for the u1cp unicode madness, I will fix it tomorrow
<nessita> ralsina: we may need to do the release without proper handling for non-ascii usernames
<ralsina> nessita: it's ok
<ralsina> nessita: we'll just put something in the mailing
<nessita> ralsina: we have more issues than expected
<ralsina> as long as we get the autoupdater working, the severity of that decreases
<nessita> right
<ralsina> mandel: I don't need to build the autoupdater separately anymore, right?
<mandel> ralsina, waht do you mean?
<mandel> ralsina, yes, I changed it so that it does not need to be admin to execute
<mandel> ralsina, also make sure you use revno 74
<ralsina> mandel:  generating autoupdate-windows
<ralsina> I now see I do have to, so doing it
<mandel> ralsina, I had to add a new attr
<nessita> alecu: in config.py, isn't it "better" to have xdg_config_dir = native_path(xdg_config_dir) to be a syncdaemon path instead, and keep using the os_helper methods?
<nessita> alecu: the we don't need the native_rename
<nessita> crap, I need to run to pilates in 10 minutes
<nessita> ralsina: how's autoupdater going?
<ralsina> nessita: uploading build to mandel, we figured out something we did wrong
<nessita> oh
<nessita> ralsina: are we meeting the deadline with this new issue?
<ralsina> nessita: well, without autoupdater it's a no, so I may have to work a bit early tomorrow, or late today. I expect we'll make it
<nessita> alecu: the rest looks good!!!
<alecu> nessita, for coherence, I think we better use all native functions in that module
<nessita> alecu: but the rest are not native but from os_helper, that's why I was suggesting keeping consistency
<alecu> nessita, in that module it's all native
<alecu> nessita, I explicitly removed "from ubuntuone.platform import path_exists, rename" from that module
<nessita> alecu: what\ s native?
<alecu> nessita, os.path.exist and native_rename
<nessita> alecu: no, I meant, why you say that module was using all native?
<nessita> alecu: I personally converted it to use from os_helper
<alecu> nessita, native == the functions that don't take syncdaemon paths
<nessita> alecu: I know what you mean, but I don't see that in the current code
<alecu> nessita, that module was using os_helper functions
<nessita> yes
<alecu> nessita, I moved it to use native
<alecu> nessita, because, as the big comment says...
<nessita> alecu: right, and I say let's keep using os_helper
<nessita> by not calling native_path but syncdaemon_path
<alecu> +# We should not use standard functions from os_helper here,
<alecu> +# because the configglue superclasses do not use them.
<nessita> alecu: but if you do:
<nessita> instead of
<nessita> xdg_config_dir = native_path(xdg_config_dir)
<nessita> you add:
<nessita> xdg_config_dir = syncdaemon_path(xdg_config_dir)
<nessita> and make all calls to configglue return a syncdaemon_path
<nessita> we isolate in early stages the natives paths
<alecu> (checking)
<alecu> nessita, what do you mean by "all calls to configglue"?
<nessita> in bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon, when we use options.something
<nessita> when we access results from:
<nessita>      89     (parser, options, argv) = config.configglue(file(configs[0]), *configs[1:],
<nessita>      90                                args=args, usage=usage)
<nessita> so, when we grab the dirs from options, we call right in that point syncdaemon_path
<nessita> so, instead of:
<nessita> using options.data_dir directly, we shall use:
<nessita> syncdaemon_path(options.data_dir)
<nessita> same for shares_dir a root_dir
<nessita> but we leave all transforms encapsulated right next to congigglue
<nessita> so, we can have as invariante:
<nessita> Main() will always receive syncdamon paths
<nessita> alecu: I gotta run to pilates!!! leave any message you need
<nessita> I will read backlog later
<nessita> ralsina: all my branches are landed, the on;ly pending is https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/webclient-shutdowns/+merge/75609 (depends on tarmac, I just pinged sid-nei about it)
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<ralsina> I will merge it manually if it doesn't land
<gatox> ralsina, nessita maybe i'm too late for a review, but i fixed: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/845750/+merge/75606
<gatox> and finishing with the last one
<alecu> hmmm
<alecu> ConfigGlue woes: The config file is always utf-8, but the cmdline and the env-vars on windows are mbcs. That means that configglue options (config+cmdline) sometimes come as utf8, sometimes as mbcs :-(
<ralsina> mandel: uploaded http://ubuntuone.com/p/1H4I/
<ralsina> mandel: doesn't seem to work for me though
<mandel> ralsina, cool, let me take a look
<alecu> ralsina, how comes it does not work?
<mandel> ralsina, can be the config, let me check in mine
<ralsina> alecu: I don't get a new version notice when running -installer, only when usint windows-autoupdate
<ralsina> mandel: make sure that if the XML file is not uploaded/accessible nothing happens :-)
<alecu> ralsina, since I won't have this branch ready today, and since I'm way tired, I'll be calling this EOD
<mandel> ralsina, yeah, that should be the case, the auto-update tool should be returning other value but 0
<alecu> with a bit of luck my brain will function a bit better tomorrow than it did today.
<alecu> so, all: bye!
 * alecu EODs
<gatox> alecu, bue
<gatox> bye
<mandel> ralsina, I'm making stupid mistakes? the path to autoupdate-windows is wrong...
<mandel> ralsina, just pushed the correct code to revno 76
<mandel> sorry, that would be 75
<gatox> mocker i hate you..... :(
<karni> Good night all!
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<mandel> ralsina, let mw know when you are   done :)
<ralsina> mandel: building
<mandel> cool
<ralsina> installing
<ralsina> mandel: I get a popup telling me "no update.ini at  c:\program files(x86)\ubuntuone/updte.ini
<ralsina> because it's in "dist"
<ralsina> let me patch that...
<ralsina> ok, no idea where to patch it :-(
<mandel> ralsina, cool, I guess I messed that up,it should be in the same location of the autoupdate
<ralsina> it is in the same location
<mandel> ralsina, you have to place autoupdate-windows insid dist and its fixed :)
<ralsina> When I run autoupdate-windows manually, I get a Invalid XML syntax error
<mandel> ein? but it was working before..
<ralsina> Because it seems to be geting a 302 from where the XML file should be
<ralsina> <title>302 file found</title>
<mandel> ralsina, ah, you have to update the update.ini to point to my server, you are going to a one.ubuntu.com address
<mandel> ralsina, and then you get the 302 jeje
<ralsina> ack, fixing that first
<mandel> ralsina, url: http://themacaque.com/windows_tests/update.xml
<ralsina> ok, the autoupdate-windows.exe works manually, now let's try the other one
<mandel> ralsina, could it be that suprocess.call is screwing up the execution
<ralsina> And there i get the path error for update.ini
<mandel> ralsina, hm? I guess is the subprocess call that is crewing it up, I wonder if we can pass a parameter with the ini file, let me look
<ralsina> mandel: leave it as is, I will take it from here, go to sleep :-)
<ralsina> I may need you to fix it tomorrow morning :-)
<mandel> ralsina, nah, is personal, I'll find out wtf is going on
<ralsina> mandel: ok, cool
<ralsina> but I am not going to be able to do more builds for a little while
<mandel> ralsina, no worries, can you upload the latests one for me
<mandel> ralsina, and pastebin the logs from the isntaller
<ralsina> sure, uploading, should be in the same URL in a few minutes
<mandel> you know those in xdg
<ralsina> sorry, I can't do the logs, family is getting impatient :-(
<ralsina> I'll try to be back in 30 minutes or so
<mandel> nada, corre
<mandel> ralsina, I'm going to call EOD please do send me a message with the url of the package to take a look at the issue
<mandel> ralsina, I'm using bip so  should get it
#ubuntuone 2011-09-16
<ralsina> mandel, I know you are getting this via bip. I am cursing your ancestors. In a nice way though!
<rye> we are currently restarting music streaming so it may not work for some moments
<rye> And we are back!
<rye> duanedesign, library cache timeout has been changed for the streaming, now it is 4 minutes
<gatox> hi everyone
<mandel> gatox, morning
<gatox> mandel, how are you?
<mandel> gatox, doing lots of bug triaggin in the ubuntuone-windows-installer, the are lots from the last beta :(
<mandel> gatox, and you?
<gatox> starting my day
<mandel> gatox, I was going to say, is freaky friday! but it does not apply to either of us :(
<gatox> mandel, i have to fix one test from one of my brances (grrrrrr mocker) and keep working on medium bugs..... i close all the highs yesterday
<gatox> mandel, buy the are going to appear again soon
<gatox> :P
<mandel> gatox, nice! I'll do some bug cleaning to remove a lot of noise and then will improve the autoupdate
<mandel> gatox, I might get back to work on my u1 chome extension if I have the time, or a pb json implementation, I dont know :P
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, folks!
<karni> Good morning!
<mandel> ralsina, ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina, buenos dias!
<mandel> ralsina, thx for looking at the aoutupdate branch :)
<ralsina> buen dia manuel
<ralsina> no problem
<mandel> ralsina, do yo have the changes so I can merge it with mine and change things so that it is nicer
<ralsina> but we really need to get you making bundles, or it's not going to scale :-)
<mandel> ralsina, and, just for curiosity, waht did you say about my ancestors? hehe
<ralsina> I called them old mandels
<ralsina> mandel: the fixes I did are crap
<mandel> ralsina, yeah, I'm going to be looking at why py2exe is broken in my env since all the rest seems to work
<mandel> ralsina, yes, but then I can see the diff and fix them in a nicer way
<mandel> ralsina, at least, did you see the dialog and all that?
 * mandel has already decide to not have afreaky friday
<ralsina> yeah, I even got to trying to download the new relaease
<mandel> ralsina, did it get it?
<ralsina> mandel: one small problem with this solution: did you notice autupdate-windows is 6MB?
<ralsina> mandel: no
<ralsina> mandel: but that was probably a bad URL in your XML
<mandel> ralsina, yes.. the bundle is getting very fat
<mandel> ralsina, seems reasonable, I'll take a look at that
<mandel> ralsina, did you push the changes somewherE?
<ralsina> mandel: let me use a junk branch
<mandel> ralsina, super!
<mandel> ralsina, atm I'm just cleaning the bugs in ubuntuone-installer, there are lots from the old beta and I dont like the noise, although I think bug 680348 does apply, what do you thin?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 680348 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Provide a way to stop Ubuntu One from starting at boot time (affects: 4) (dups: 2) (heat: 7)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/680348
<mandel> s/thin/think
<ralsina> mandel: what's the url for unk? lp:~ralsina/+junk/whatever ?
<mandel> ralsina, yes, I believe so
<ralsina> Well, the obvious way is to remove it from autostart like any other program :-)
<mandel> ralsina, I can give that as an answer and simple set it as wont fix
<ralsina> I think it's fairly reasonable
<mandel> ralsina, ok
<ralsina> We could provide a more detailed answer in the wiki but we would have to do it for N windows
<mandel> ralsina, well, I'm the one that filed the bug hehehe
<mandel> ralsina, but we should indeed put that in the wiki
<ralsina> so if it makes you happy, mark it as fix-released ;-)
<ralsina> next victim of our wrath should be proxy support I think
<ralsina> mandel: lp:~ralsina/+junk/autoupdate
<mandel> ralsina, but that is for ubuntuonoe-client to get done...
<ralsina> mind you, the changes are really hackish
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<ralsina> mandel: ubuntuone-client is slowly becoming ours
<mandel> ralsina, yes, but they work, I can deal with the issue :)
<gatox> mandel, do you have a minute?
<mandel> ralsina, I've noticed? I honestly will like to work on chaing from spread.pb to json so that we can use other langs to talk with syncdaemon
<mandel> gatox, dime :)
<mandel> stupid three dot becoming ? stupid schat
<ralsina> mandel: have you noticed? (just kidding)
<ralsina> mandel: I am pretty sure that's a plugin
<mandel> ralsina, yeah, I did notice hehe
<gatox> mandel, i wanted to ask you something about mocker... i think that it should be something really simple, but i don't know how to do it... in this branch i added the line: 113 (also 111 and 112 to see if that works): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/name-required/+merge/75366
<mandel> ralsina, yeah, I'll fix this during the weekend, I just have to remember not to use ? :P
<mandel> gatox, ok, so what is the question ;)
<gatox> mandel, because the funcion validate_form changed and in that case needs to call set_error_message... but always tells me that: self.view.ui.confirm_email_assistance is None... i don't quite understand how to do for self.view.ui.confirm_email_assistance to be valid
<mandel> gatox, do you mind runing the tests and pastebin the errors?
<gatox> mandel, no problem!
<mandel> gatox, thx,  know I should run them, but I'm in the midle of something and my context swtich is very expensive hehehe
<mandel> ralsina, if you have a new pacakage I can make the screen cast for you reagind the autoupdate.
<ralsina> mandel: yes, it's in the mail!
<ralsina> Or you are not in that mail? I think you are
<gatox> mandel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/690692/
<mandel> ralsina, soy estupid, perdon!
<mandel> ralsina, I am, I read it I ignored the fact that there was an installer in it
<ralsina> mandel: but that's not screencast ready, I think
<ralsina> Or rather, let's do it so we can see it and decide a process for the upgrade
<ralsina> I am not really sure bitrock's autoupdater buys us much, and it's huge and not pretty
<mandel> ralsina, yes, I agree, let me help gatox and I'll get to that
<mandel> gatox, self.view.ui.confirm_email_assistance is it set?
<gatox> no... i tried to set that.... but always fails... setting that to a QLabel.... trying to set that to = self.controller.view.ui.confirm_email_assistance or something like that, but it didn't work
<ralsina> mandel: no rush
<mandel> gatox, ok, let me brach the code and fis that for you, I'll add some comments explaining wtf is going on :)
<gatox> mandel, THANKS!!!!!
<gatox> mandel, i waste a lot of time yesterday trying to fix that :S
<mandel> gatox, no worries, but I though you were getting rid of mocker? might be a good small work for fridays...
<ralsina> jajaja "your fun friday project is rewriting all these crappy tests, kid. FUN!"
<gatox> ralsina, jejej
<mandel> ralsina, well, I thing fridays is more of 'you are not told what to do'
<gatox> mandel, yes, i have a branch were i'm migrating mock tests.. but not this one... because the new branch has some issues to be resolved first
<mandel> ralsina, and in honesty, I hate building more things on top of things I dont like, like I'm writing something to get rid os spread.pb and later will fix all the crap of the IPC :)
<gatox> that need to be resolved....
<ralsina> mandel: I agree jsonrpc is the future
<ralsina> mandel: just the thought of "hey, I could log the traffic" makes me smile like a justin bieber fan!
<gatox> ralsina, jejeje
<mandel> ralsina, yeah, I' writting a lib like spread.pb (even based in the design) so that we just change the imports :)
<ralsina> and writing a protocol interceptor is trivial, just a sort of logging cat fr namedpipes
<gatox> ralsina, in the "sign in to ubuntu one" page there is no more "default button"... that's the idea or there is a bug there?
<ralsina> gatox: there is a bug. That and the "skip tour" button is default
<ralsina> it only happens on build though, and I have no idea why
<mandel> ralsina, and in BA I'll like to work with alecu to see what we can fix in the IOCP reactor, maybe we can get pipes back in the equation :)
<ralsina> the "skip tour" we could just specify it, since now it's done "by default", I think
<ralsina> but the other? I dunno.
<gatox> ralsina, ok..... i can fix this one
<ralsina> mandel: yes, the whole stepping tcp ports based on uid.... creepy
 * gatox is downloading windows8... want to see if he can made u1 run on win8... hates win, loves the challenge jeje
<ralsina> gatox: since it only happens on builds, no you don't unless you build one :-)
<ralsina> gatox: someone already did, and it works
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhok
<ralsina> mandel, gatox: I will leave now for 30 minutes or so to take the kid to school
<ralsina> mandel: could you show gatox how to do a build?
<gatox> ralsina, okk
<mandel> gatox, yes,arasure
<ralsina> mandel: make sure you use revno 62 from my packaging branch :-)
<mandel> gatox, can you let me know which command you were using to run the tests, to make sure I run the same one that you have
<gatox> run-tests.bat....... or "python path/to/u1trial path/to/test.file --gui --reactor=qt4
<mandel> oh, just that.. lame :P
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<ralsina> hello nessita
 * ralsina walks the kid
<mandel> gatox, looks like the mock has 3 expectations set and the first has no return value
<mandel> gatox, I'm looking where is that occurring
<gatox> mandel, ok, thanks... i can't wait to kill all the mock tests :P
<mandel> gatox, ha, just found it :)
<mandel> gatox, selg.controller.view is a mock, right?
<gatox> yes
<gatox> mandel,   ^
<mandel> gatox, I'm pushing a branch with the fix, take a look at the diff
<gatox> mandel, awesome!
<mandel> gatox, the issue was that you where using selg.controller.view.etc as the result, so that was setting again the expectation and later you were doing it again, you had 3 expectations set
<mandel> the first returned none, second one what you wanted, the thrid nont too
 * gatox needs to look at the code to fully understand :P
<mandel> gatox, everything fixed
<mandel> gatox, at least for that test :P
<gatox> mandel, awesome!
<mandel> gatox, merge lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/name-required and you will see how easy was to fix
 * gatox merging
<mandel> gatox, let me know if it fixes it and then I'll go to walk the dog
<gatox> mandel, ok.....
<gatox> mandel, fixed! THANKS YOU VERY MUCH!! :D
<mandel> gatox, denada :)
<mandel> gatox, do you understand what was the issue?
<gatox> mandel, i'm looking at the code right now...... first i ran the test so you  can walk the dog :P
<mandel> gatox, ok, but the issue was 'simple' you set self.controller.view to be a mock, so every time you made a call to that you were setting an expectation, in your setup code of mocker you had one call to self.view and 2 to self.controller.view but they are the same object!
<mandel> that made mocker record 3 diff expectations, the one you intended in self.view and two that you did not expect self.comtroller.view
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhhh now is more clear!
<mandel> then the error was complaining because it was getting None due to the order in which the expectations were set
<mandel> gatox, so we can say it was a small typo :)
<gatox> mandel, yep, i understand now! :D
<mandel> cool, then I walk the dog :)
<mandel> bbl
<nessita> gatox: I saw you made my reviews, did the IRL test suceeded?
<nessita> :-)
<gatox> nessita, yes, i didn't have any trouble this time
<nessita> gatox: great! Does the change make sense? (I'm asking since you're way more familiar with that than me)
<gatox> nessita, but i could find what we talk yesterday... did you implement another solution instead of pageInitialized?
<nessita> gatox: I removed the set_up_button definition from the sso controller, since it was already being handled in the setupaccountpage in the wizard, so I moved the button "tunning up" there
<gatox> nessita, ok, great
<gatox> nessita, also, my 2 remaining branches are ready
<nessita> gatox: yeah I started with those already
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> gatox: last night I was thinking... why do we need the DisabledState property? isn't it enough with having primary/secondary buttons and then apply setEnabled to them?
<gatox> nessita, nop..... i fought with that during the sprint..... the problem is that we don't have 2 button states..... we have 3
<nessita> gatox: which three?
<gatox> nessita, primary (orange), secondary (white), disabled (gray)
<nessita> gatox: but disabled (grey) is the same as disabled(secondary) and disabled(orange)
<gatox> nessita, yes, MAYBE we can delete the style for: disabled(secondary) and disabled(orange), but there was some serious issues trying to use disabled and enabled from primary and not primary..... maybe something change during this time..... but i'm pretty sure that it took some time to have that working... and i needed a third state
<nessita> gatox: can we use in qss QPushButton:pressed[enabled="false"]?
<gatox> nessita, yes
<nessita> gatox: we could use that instead of the DisabledState, no?
<gatox> nessita, i think that the problem i was having before came from the combination of two properties
<gatox> nessita, default and enabled..... and that was kind of a mess
<nessita> weird
<gatox> nessita,  i can give it a try if you want
<nessita> anyways, I will file a bug to clean that up, but Low priority of course
<nessita> gatox: no need to do it any time soon, I wa sjust curios
<gatox> nessita, ok..... but i remember that in the sprint we talk with ralsina about that and finally i finished create a property to avoid conflicts between several states combined
<gatox> creating*
<ralsina> yes, the orange buttons only refreshed when hovered, wacky stuff
<nessita> ralsina: but that is fixed with the polish/unpolish, no? that we're calling the same
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but without the three states, it refreshed white, or something like that. It was so annoying we grabbed the first thing that worked ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: my intuition tells me that there is no need for having the DisabledState. But like I said to gatox, it was just curiosity, no need to change anything right now
<ralsina> yeah, I agree that it seems redundant
<gatox> nessita, yes, the problem was on hover as ralsina says... the styles get confused
<nessita> gatox: maybe that can be solved by swapping the order in the qss?
<nessita> ralsina: btw, I just filed  #851810 for the thing that cristian reported as regression (I also send clarification to that email)
<gatox> nessita, i'll check that later...... but believe me..... i swap everything that day!! jeje
<nessita> gatox: no need to invest time in that
<nessita> *really*
<ralsina> nessita: I think we already have a bug for the empty UDFs: bug #845649
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 845649 in ubuntuone-client "syncdaemon may return an empty UDF list for an account with UDFs (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845649
<nessita> at least not today
<nessita> ralsina: ah, I looked and failed
 * mandel back
<nessita> ralsina: can I have a review please? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setup-button/+merge/75602
<ralsina> nessita: Sure. I am in the middle of building the installer for signing, and testing it, so it will take a bit.
<nessita> ralsina: no problem
<ralsina> nessita: and agreed I need to clean all those WHATEVER_PAGE_ID things. I was using a naming scheme and then I had to switch to SSO's and I never cleaned it
<nessita> gatox: this is approved, but has no commit message. And since we're at it, ideally commit message would be something like:
<nessita> - Fixed foo, bar and baz (LP: #123456) (LP: #654321).
<nessita> ralsina: FYI, for future branches ^
<gatox> nessita, ok!
<nessita> gatox, ralsina: that shape of commit messages improves and eases the writting of the chnagelog when releasing
<nessita> gatox: the branch I was referring to is: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/845750/+merge/75606
<mandel> ralsina, nessita do you know andrews nickname in freenode?
<ralsina> mandel: should be blajk
<nessita> blajk:
<nessita> mandel: ^
<mandel> thx!
<mandel> blajk, ping
<blajk> mandel, pong
<mandel> blajk, can you answer https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/670642 for me, I think is a wont fix
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 670642 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Taskbar icon should show offline status (affects: 2) (heat: 1)" [Low,In progress]
<mandel> blajk, you are the only design person around :)
<blajk> mandel, I look at it now!
<mandel> blajk, sorry run ulr, is this:
<mandel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/681881
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 681881 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "Ubuntu One should use a monochrome icon in Windows 7 (affects: 5) (heat: 4)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ralsina> we *may* in a future implement the status as part of the icon, but it's useless on windows 7 since you can't *see* the icon
<mandel> ralsina, I think one of them is a won fix for sure, dont know about the other
<mandel> blajk, I'm of to lunch but do get back to me whenever (I love bip! )
 * mandel lunch
<ralsina> mandel: our icon *is* monochrome
<ralsina> it's just ORANGE
<blajk> mandel, ralsina, did you had a look at the screenshot provided (http://ubuntuone.com/p/Qvb/)? Isn't it the wrong icon? On my machine it is replaced with a little U1 logo, that is indeed monochrome.
<ralsina> that's the oooooooooold code
<ralsina> so I'll mark it as fix-released
<blajk> ralsina, cool!
<ralsina> ok, invalid because I am feeling bitchy
<ralsina> the other one is wishlist
<ralsina> alecu, dobey, nessita, gatox: standup in 8'
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<nessita> right
<mandel> ralsina, blajk that bug was an old one from the first beta, so shall I mark it as invalid then?
<ralsina> mandel: taken care of :-)
<mandel> ralsina, thx!
<mandel> ralsina, there are lots of bugs whose status is fix commited, do you know which we can set as fix released?
<mandel> I'm trying to remove the bug noise
<mandel> me
<gatox> me
<nessita> me
<ralsina> me
<nessita> ralsina, alecu, dobey?
<dobey> me
<ralsina> mandel: well, I suppose all of them if we count betas as releases
<ralsina> or none of them if we only count releases as releases :-)
<ralsina> mandel, go
<mandel> DONE: Lots of bug triagging. I've removed most of the bugs from the old beta.
<mandel> TODO: Clean the fixes from the autoupdate from ralsina. Do a screencast of it.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> next gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> All the critical and high bugs fixed. Some reviews.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep working in medium bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> nessita go
<nessita> DONE: reviews, bug triage, bug assignment, clean up in SSO and installer re: the setup account button, talks with alecu re: non-ascii username bugs
<nessita> TODO: finish reviews, leave task assignment done for next week
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
<ralsina> nessita: that won't work :-)
<ralsina> DONE: fixed small bugs in the installer, several larger ones in the build process, helped manuel with the autouploader, reviews, did release (currently expecting last signing) TODO: since I was working until 2AM last night, and started at 7AM today, probably going to sleep after 12. BLOCKED: I am so sleepy. dobey?
<nessita> ralsina: yes, sorry
<nessita> ralsina: brain hole
<dobey> λ DONE: FFE for devtools, bit of debugging, bit of bugging about TB
<dobey> λ TODO: bug #838778, hack day?
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 838778 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 2 other projects) "After installing Ubuntu One, there are 2 Ubuntu One launchers in System Settings (affects: 47) (dups: 11) (heat: 210)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838778
<dobey> alecu
<mandel> ralsina, that is something to consider? I wonder how are we going to be keeping track of this
<ralsina> mandel: track of what?
<mandel> ralsina, of witch bugs for windows are released
<ralsina> fix-committed is trunk, so once we consider we did a release, they are released
<nessita> dobey: I decided the string freeze exception for the 'dotted' string is not worth it, so since there has been no changes in the gtk side of ussoc, I'll make the stable tag in the revno before that branch from leo (mostly FYI).
<ralsina> then we can switch every u1-zomg-windows bug from fix-committed to fix-released
<mandel> ralsina, ok, then do we consider the betas to be a release? so far we have 175 bugs and most of them are fix commited
<ralsina> I don't know if there is a policy
<ralsina> specially when we have betas and no finals
<mandel> ralsina, I think you and nessita are the ones that call that
<ralsina> mandel: if there is no previous policy, yes, we are
<nessita> mandel: fix released when we hit the final 1.0, I'd say
<alecu> hello
<ralsina> I don't care. fix-committed is nice enough :-)
<nessita> hi alecu
<gatox> alecu, hi
<ralsina> So on 1.0 it is
<mandel> ralsina, nessita ok, then I'll leave everything as commited then
<nessita> mandel: do you have the latest keyring compiled? I would like to have that in my dev box
<mandel> nessita, yes I do, lt me upload it to a public u1file
<nessita> thanks!
<mandel> nessita, if I have some free time during the weekend I'll try to push this to trunk in pykeyring
<nessita> mandel: that would rock
<nessita> gatox: can you please confirm this is fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/753699
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 753699 in ubuntu-sso-client "The windows ui does not pass the display name to the backend (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [High,Triaged]
<nessita> gatox: if not, this is a new Critical for you :-D
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> gatox: the display name is the name field
<nessita> mandel: you can track that in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/812512
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 812512 in ubuntu-sso-client "Windows: AttributeError: module has no 'delete_password' (affects: 1) (heat: 11)" [High,Triaged]
<mandel> nessita, yes
<gatox> nessita, basically is create an account without a name or something else?
<nessita> gatox: you can check the code, in ussoc. When the qt calls the backend for register, does the name is passed?
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhhh okok.... i think it is..... i'll check now
<nessita> gatox: thanks
<nessita> ralsina: is the a new bundle (even if it's not signed) so I can give it  quick try?
<ralsina> nessita: it's in your email
<nessita> mandel: you started working on the migration from old-beta-to-new-beta rhingy?
<nessita> ralsina: right, I was asking since you mentioned that you were building a new one?
<nessita> (09:11:43 AM) ralsina: nessita: Sure. I am in the middle of building the installer for signing, and testing it, so it will take a bit.
<nessita> I was hoping to test that ^ one
<ralsina> nessita: it should be exactly the same. Let me dig that URL
<mandel> nessita, here you have the lib: http://ubuntuone.com/6fkY1IvG7LNmvqKjXDFtYL unzip in Lib\site-pacakages
<ralsina> nessita: http://ubuntuone.com/1gbjdEJkTBY4vwC9FCaxhw
<ralsina> boy are the new unguessable URLs unguessable
<nessita> mandel, ralsina: thanks!
<mandel> nessita, not yet, I wantes to fix the small issues in the autoupdate so that lands nicely in trunk
<alecu> DONE: worked on unicode usernames, found more unicode brokenness on sd and the cp, also helped facundo with the server branch that fixes delayed hashing
<alecu> TODO: server changes not being reflected on the windows client
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> mandel: ack
<gatox> nessita, yes, register_user is being called with the proper name
<ralsina> mandel: and ADD TESTS ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, that is one of them :)
<nessita> mandel: so you'll start on that next week, and I think that will take 2-3 days, which will cover your week
<gatox> nessita, should i mark it as fix commited?
<ralsina> alecu: thanks for the report. I suppose it's the same ugly stuff we have been seeing for the last 2 months, right?
<mandel> nessita, yes, sounds about right, maybe a little less but not much more
<mandel> nessita, tests are going to be the hard thing
<alecu> ralsina, I thought it was my branch... I should try trunk
<alecu> ralsina, do you have any more info on the "ugly stuff"?
<ralsina> alecu: I mean the encoding problems and assumptions about paths
<ralsina> alecu: or is it some new, original unicode brokenness?
<nessita> gatox: what file is the call in?
<alecu> ralsina, oh, you mean the encoding problems on the control panel?
<alecu> ralsina, I thought you were talking about "server changes not being reflected on the windows client"
<nessita> gatox: I'm looking at controllers.py:478 and the name is not passed... :-/
<ralsina> alecu: "unicode brokennes in sd and the cp" :-)
<nessita> gatox: sorry, I looked wrongly
<nessita> it's passed!
<gatox> nessita, this is what i'm looking at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/690780/
 * nessita breaths again
<nessita> gatox: you are right
 * popey notes the /topic doesn't mention the windows client
<nessita> gatox: I misread the app_name vs the name
<popey> where can I get it?
<gatox> nessita, ahhhh....... fix commited?
<ralsina> popey: it what?
<popey> 14:18:49  * popey notes the /topic doesn't mention the windows client
<popey> ^^ that :D
<nessita> gatox: yes please
<blajk> threeve, ping
<mandel> ralsina, in the update branch we start slow because subprocess.call blocks, calling it from a thread should improve that, I need to think that is the best thing to do to ensure that the update occurs before we stop the reactor
<popey> never mind, found it.
<popey> Love the look of the new windows client!
<mandel> popey, \o/
<nessita> gatox: added a new comment to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/848490
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 848490 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Verification code should be a required field (affects: 1) (heat: 39)" [Medium,In progress]
<gatox> nessita, ko
<gatox> ok
<ralsina> nessita: thanks for the bugs thingy!
<nessita> ralsina: :-)
<ralsina> nessita: I'll try to keep code standards not-too-low in your absence :-)
<nessita> ralsina: please try to keep it high! :-)
<nessita> the same apply to everyone ^ :-)
<ralsina> hehe
<mandel> say what?!
<mandel> :P
<ralsina> mandel: we need to think about cleaning up all the build stuff before merging it. Please separate the autoupdater stuff that is in code on a separate branch please
<mandel> ralsina, hm.. sure but we can have one depend on the other one, right?
<mandel> ralsina, what is the gain in separating it?
<ralsina> mandel: I mean all the stuff in "ubuntuone_installer" in one branch. I already merged the script/ stuff into mine
<ralsina> mandel: that we can merge it first
<ralsina> since my branch moves a lot
<mandel> ralsina, I don't understand, so I should not use you branch as the parent, the lp:~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_809873
<mandel> ralsina, is it going to be merge in trunk?
<ralsina> mandel: it is, but it still needs lots of work :-(
<ralsina> and I don't want to have to merge the autoupdate code manually
<mandel> ralsina, oh, dont worry, you fix that branch and I'll fix the merge with that before we go to trunk
<ralsina> So, I want to land the code first, and keep packaging from my branch
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: I just reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/851885 which is a bug High. There is no clean solution for it, so I've assigned it to myself, to try to tackle when I return from my holidays.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 851885 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "When logging in with an no-yet-validated account, there is no useful message (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged]
<ralsina> mandel: pretty please? The code and packaging bits are fairly independent
<mandel> ralsina, what is packang exactly?
<ralsina> mandel: everything under scripts
<gatox> nessita, ack
<mandel> ralsina, hm.. I can do that, that is easy since I just touch certain python files, but what to do with the ubuntuone.xml and ubuntuone_autoupdate.xml?
<ralsina> mandel: I already merged that
<ralsina> if you need to work more on that, start another branch from mine and I'll merge it
<mandel> ralsina, so, you aleady merged that in scripts, right? so what is missing from scripts?
<ralsina> mandel: cleaning
<ralsina> that's why I want a branch with the ubuntuone_installer stuff that we can merge
<ralsina> and doesn't block on "roberto has to cleanup crap from ubuntuone.xml and setup.py"
<mandel> ralsina, oh, I can base my branch from trunk, but I'l do that at the end
<mandel> ralsina, since I want to test building the .exe
<ralsina> mandel: want to have a 5' mumble so we clarify this? It's easier than you think :-)
<mandel> ralsina, I think I understand, get a branch with just my changes and nothing in yours
<mandel> ralsina, right?
<ralsina> you do a branch from trunk with the changes for ubuntuone_installer folder. Then start with my packaging branch, do fetch, go to sources/ubuntuone-windows-installer, merge your branch, go back to scripts, and do fetch py2exe
<ralsina> that way you can build an exe with any combination of trunk+branches you want
<mandel> ralsina, oh, yeah, that I understood :)
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<mandel> ralsina, I'm now making changes to the code in ubuntuone_installer and then move from there
<ralsina> Really, the packaging stuff should be a separate "ubuntuone-windows-bundle" project or something
<ralsina> or "ubuntuone-windows-installer" but that's taken by the not-an-installer :-)
<nessita> ralsina: when you finish the installer building, I have one more review needed
<ralsina> nessita: hit me!
<nessita> ralsina: the 2 are: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setup-button/+merge/75602, https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/better-setup-account-button/+merge/75403
<nessita> in that order
<ralsina> nessita: ack!
<threeve> blajk1: pong
<nessita> dobey: do you have an script to set the milestones or do you do it by hand?
<ralsina> nessita: I am just too tired today because of last night's/early morning work. I am going to take a break, and I have not yet done your reviews :-(
<ralsina> So, if alecu or mandel can do them, that would be faster
<nessita> ralsina: is ok, I'll ask mandel
<nessita> ralsina: get some rest, is there anything pending?
<mandel> need what?
<ralsina> I have nothing
<ralsina> nothing that needs to be done today at least :-)
<nessita> mandel: a couple of reviews, can you please do them?
<mandel> nessita, si
<nessita> mandel: these 2, in this order: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setup-button/+merge/75602, https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/better-setup-account-button/+merge/75403
<mandel> got it
<dobey> nessita: i have been doing it by hand
<nessita> dobey: thanks
<mandel> nessita, lthe comment of FakeSignal in https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setup-button/+merge/75602 is wrong, right? line 93 of the diff
<mandel> nessita, seems the same with the other Fake objects
<nessita> mandel: let me check (I just moved that code from one file to another, but might as well fix that)
<mandel> nessita, there are new lines between class definition and doc
<nessita> mandel: actually that's proper pep8
<mandel> is it? ok then
<nessita> mandel: and ralsina has been trying to enforce that in the installer code
<nessita> mandel: we should eventually migrate all our class docstrings to that
<nessita> mandel: please note that only applies to class docstrings (no method's nor function's)
<mandel> nessita, I though that there was not mean to have a new line.. cool
<mandel> nessita, why was _ID removed from the names, just curious
<nessita> mandel: to be consistent, most of the pages ids were called FOO_NAME_PAGE, and there was only one with the suffix )ID
<nessita> _ID*
<nessita> mandel: so I decided to make thos consistent with the minimal diff
<mandel> ok
<nessita> dobey: want me to do the stable tag/series/etc for protocol?
 * nessita is happy to do it
<dobey> i don't know
<dobey> i don't think we need to do that right now
<nessita> dobey: I have the time and I'm doing it for ussoc, I think it can help to reduce your burden
<nessita> I can confirm with foundations we're not targeting any more bugs for O in the protocol
 * nessita goes to chicharra
<dobey> i don't think it will reduce my burden
<nessita> dobey: why not? is one thing less for you to do
<dobey> nessita: it's friday, use the hack day :)
<nessita> dobey: do you see any reason why not do it today? (since we're paste beta freeze now)
<nessita> dobey: I'm! I'm investing in packaging, part of my hack day
<dobey> nessita: i haven't thought about reasons why not to do it, because i haven't been looking at doing it, as i've been concentrating on other stuff, and it's more of a low hanging fruit project at this point. thinking about it right now increases my burden more than putting it off right now
<nessita> dobey: ok then, do not worry. I wanted to know if you had a known stopped for it, I'll check with foundations and see from there
<nessita> stopper*
<dobey> no. main urgent things i am aware of are control panel
<nessita> dobey: right, let me know if I can help with any of that
<nessita> dobey: I'm taking vacations next week but I have some spare time today
<nessita> (will share the vacations schedule with the list in a few minutes)
<mandel> nessita, in the second branch why chaing #pylint to # pylint? just style?
<nessita> mandel: yes, always a blank space after #
<mandel> nessita, line 433, why do you use bool?
<nessita> mandel: because otherwise we end up passing a unicode to setEnabled
<nessita> mandel: "foo" and true returns "foo"
<nessita> instead of True
<mandel> oh, ok
<nessita> mandel: actually, I can make that better
<mandel> nessita, it just look odd, nothing esle. I wanted to know the reason, looks fine otherwise
<nessita> mandel: I'm pushing a change where I ensure that all the items in the 'and' are bool
<ralsina> mandel: any chance you can do that screencast of the upgrade thing?
<mandel> nessita, why do you prefer to use \ over open ( lines 743 and 744
<ralsina> mandel: and show it to cparrino?
<mandel> ralsina, doing reviews and will get to that, but I'll use the .exe you created, is that ok?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<nessita> mandel: it makes the code more readable
<mandel> nessita, well, I suppose is taste.. I mind the other way nicer, but nothing to stop the branch from being ok
<mandel> nessita, but I think either we agree on a set of styles (I dont mind too much) or we should respect the style used in the file
<nessita> mandel: ok, I can revert that
<mandel> nessita, nah, dont do extra work for stupid things
<mandel> nessita, code looks ok, running tests now
<nessita> mandel: pushing those changes now...
<mandel> nessita, there was no need, but thx!
<mandel> nessita, is the last revno 788?
<nessita> mandel: 791
<mandel> ok
<nessita> ralsina: while testing the  latest release on XP, I found a High for you: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/851921
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 851921 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Windows XP: wizard offers nested folders to sync up to the cloud (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged]
<ralsina> nessita: that's ok
<ralsina> nessita: you can't actually select nested folders
<ralsina> but you could choose my documents or my music + my pictures
<nessita> ralsina: what if the user chooses my Documents and My Music?
<ralsina> It gives an error when clicking next about not being able to sync nested folders
<nessita> the UI will not prevent that, won't it?
<nessita> ralsina: which is a very bad user experience.... no?
<ralsina> yes, but not one I can fix unless I replicate the whole validation logic?
<nessita> ralsina: well, I was thinking we should filter the suggested folder list in the wizard, being sure we don't offer overlapping folders
<nessita> ralsina: so in this case, I think the wizard has to offer My Music and My Pictures, only
<nessita> ralsina: we can take this to blajk1 maybe?
<ralsina> nessita: maybe disable the nested folders when one is selected, but I think it's overthinking it a bit
<ralsina> So if you choose my documents, the other two are disabled
<nessita> ralsina: hum, but the user will no idea why that is hapenning, no?
<ralsina> Exactly
<ralsina> And if he wants to add my documents, he will have the same thing he has now
<ralsina> except with my documents checked, and he still can get in the same mess
<gatox> nessita, ralsina review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/verification-code/+merge/75755
<nessita> alecu: ping
<blajk1> ralsina, nessita, is it the same for all supported version of windows? On windows 7, pictures and music are not anymore under "documents" isn't it?
<ralsina> blajk1: yes, they are not there anymore
<nessita> blajk1: this issue is for XP mainly (maybe Vista as well?)
<alecu> nessita, pong
<ralsina> We could show them hierarchically, so when you select one, the rest get selected
<ralsina> think about it, gotta go
<nessita> alecu: I was re-reading your TODO, and was a little confused. Did the non-ascii bug is ready for review? is there a bug for your current TODO?
<blajk1> ralsina, I think the hierrachical display is indeed a good solution
<blajk1> *hierarchical
<nessita> blajk1: can you please comment on the bug report?
<nessita> alecu: maybe I did not understand your TODO at all :-)
<blajk1> nessita, no pb!
<alecu> nessita, I found that "server changes" were not being downloaded to the local client, and it's happening on my branch, so it's one more thing to fix
<alecu> nessita, it's not ready for review, yet
<nessita> alecu: ah, so is more of the same nonascii stuff
<nessita> alecu: have any trace I can look at?
<alecu> nessita, there are no stacktraces :-(
<alecu> nessita, the thing is that if I upload files or create folders using the web, they are not downloaded till the next time I start syncdaemon.
<alecu> nessita, but local changes are being uploaded to the server, so it's a first step :P
<nessita> alecu: you sure is not caused by server slowness?
<nessita> (I have to ask)
<nessita> alecu: do you see the SV_NEW_GENERATION message entering syncdaemon's logs?
<nessita> that's the server notifying of a change in a volume in the server
<alecu> nessita, well, I tried it on linux, and it works reasonably fast...
<alecu> nessita, oh, I'll check that event
<alecu> well, probably my linux must be connected to a different server
<nessita> alecu: if you want, I can branch your branches and check in my dev win box
<nessita> mandel: how did the tets running went?
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/one-launcher/+merge/75747
<mandel> nessita, passed, I've already approved it AFAIK
 * dobey goes to get lunch, bbiab
<nessita> mandel: thanks!
<nessita> dobey: I'm on it
<mandel> nessita, np
<alecu> nessita, good idea, please run it too
<alecu> nessita, make sure to run it on a user with accents
<nessita> alecu: can you please remind me the links?
<alecu> nessita, mine is named "Ñandú"
<nessita> alecu: I will create a new user, yes
<nessita> I will be ñoñessita
<alecu> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/unicode-usernames
<alecu> and https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#inbox/13268af052e17d69
<alecu> doh
<nessita> mandel: LP seems to disagree with you https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/better-setup-account-button/+merge/75403
<alecu> wrong url
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/unicode-usernames
<mandel> nessita, I'll approve it then
<nessita> thanks!
<mandel> nessita, bubble sorted
<nessita> ack
<mandel> ralsina, cparrino I'm uploading the screencast right now, shows all the steps until the download fails (I have not uploaded an installer to the server so it goes bannanas)
<mandel> ralsina, cparrino shows the start of the app and the dialogs for the update
<gatox> lunch.... back in 20
<mandel> EOD cu on monday!
<mandel> and goo weekend
<nessita> lunchtime!
<dobey> sigh
<nessita> gatox: Text conflict in ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/test_controllers.py
<nessita> 1 conflicts encountered.    (in https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/verification-code/+merge/75755)
<gatox> nessita, ok, i'll review it now.. i'm finishing with another branch
<nessita> alecu: I was getting up to date with tons of stuff, starting your branches test now
<nessita> alecu: ping
<dobey> nessita: i don't see any way to test this set_wmclass()
<nessita> dobey: is that method inherited from gtk?
<dobey> nessita: yes it is a method on GtkWindow
<nessita> dobey: let me see...
<dobey> nessita: but there is no get_wmclass() method
<nessita> dobey: hum, let me see if I can come up with something
<nessita> dobey: so, the set_wmclass help recommends not using it but using set_role instead, is there any reason why set_role is no good for this?
<dobey> yes, because we need to set the wmclass, not the role
<nessita> dobey: you can use this test http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/690983/
<nessita> dobey: you will need to define WMCLASS_NAME and WMCLASS_CLASS as constants in gui.pu
<nessita> gui.py*
<nessita> dobey: and fix thew docstring grammar ;-)
<dobey> eww
<nessita> ralsina_: you around?
<ralsina_> nessita: here
<nessita> ralsina_: when you have a relax moment, I have a trivial branch that needs review. Is not short but is very dumb: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/no-string-dupes/+merge/75783
<dobey> nessita: fixed/pushed
<ralsina_> nessita: looking right now then
<nessita> dobey: looking! (FYI evo-TB branch is fixed and pushed too)
<ralsina_> nessita: the beta3 is downloadable now, so I can relax until it explodes on someone's face  :-)
<nessita> it will not!
<dobey> good thing mandel isn't around
<nessita> dobey: approving, but there is a lint issue
<nessita> (added it to the MP)
<ralsina_> nessita: the branch seems ok to me
<nessita> nice
<gatox> nessita, ralsina_ branch ready: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/verification-code/+merge/75755
<nessita> gatox: this shows conflict as well in LP: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/mismatch-password/+merge/75785 (I have not branched it)
<gatox> nessita, already fix that
<nessita> ok
<gatox> nessita, i'm waiting for launchpad to rescan it to give you the link
<nessita> ah, ok
<gatox> nessita, ralsina_ and this one is ready too: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/mismatch-password/+merge/75785
<gatox> nessita, and the test has been simplified
<dobey> hmm, we need some resolution on the freeze exceptions
<nessita> alecu: GREAT NEWS
<nessita> alecu: I uploaded a file to the web and the notification came thru, and the file was perfectly downloaded
<nessita> alecu: the whole logs is: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/691010/
<alecu> nessita, great
<nessita> alecu: look lines 251 in the log
<alecu> nessita, I tried three times, at different times and I never get that message
<nessita> alecu: syncdaemon was IDLE, and received a 2011-09-16 15:12:37,329 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: SV_VOLUME_NEW_GENERATION, kwargs: {'generation': 2L, 'volume_id': ''}
<alecu> nessita, I never get the VOLUME_NEW_GENERATION
<nessita> alecu: weird
<nessita> alecu: you sure you're uploading to the Ñandú account?
<alecu> nessita, I only get changes if syncdaemon gets disconnected or restarted
<alecu> nessita, I'm sure, because if I create stuff locally it shows up immediately on the web.
<nessita> alecu: I will try again... can you account have something odd?
<alecu> hmmm I wonder if there's a newer protocol version
<nessita> alecu: not newer than weeks agi
<nessita> ago*
<alecu> nessita, I'll try creating a new account
<nessita> alecu: wanna paste the whole log from your attempt? I can try to see if something is odd
<nessita> bye eyeballing it
<nessita> by*
<gatox> EOD... let me know if there is any problem with my branches!! in other case.... see you on monday! :D
<nessita> gatox: have a great weekend!
<alecu> nessita, my logs are huge, because I left it running to see if the server was slow; I'll start with a clean account.
<ralsina_> bye gatox!
<nessita> alecu: ack
<gatox> nessita, you too! and resst like crazy the next week! :P
<gatox> ralsina_, bye
<nessita> gatox: I will
<nessita> alecu: FYI, using you both branches, I can't change the configs, I get this trace http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/691016/
<nessita> gatox: lint issue in verifiacation-code...
<nessita> gatox: this is how you want me to relax next week??? :-D
<nessita> gatox: added some change request to that branch, please add those before landing (but I approved it anyways)
<nessita> alecu: on the other hand, I created a malicious UDF in the web and so far the notification hasn't come thru (5 minutos waiting so far)
<nessita> gatox: I also noted that you resolved conflicts in this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/mismatch-password/+merge/75785  adding some regressions to the code, so I marked as Needs Fixing. When is fixed, please send me an email to gmail and I will happily re-review it, no matter if I'm off.
<nessita> ralsina_: FYI ^
<ralsina_> nessita: I would prefer if you actually took time off :-)
<ralsina_> I promise no conflict, lint issue or pep8 issue will get merged in your absence
<nessita> ralsina_: the problem is how diego resolved the conflict
<nessita> ralsina_: I want to be sure he resolves it in the right way
<nessita> ralsina_: and I'd rather 150% re-review this branch than going into vacations not knowing how that branch will end
<ralsina_> nessita: ok
<dobey> crap
<dobey> supporting things is hard
<dobey> i think i need to go get tea
<dobey> brb, will go get some
<ralsina_> off to do evening school run, and probably EOD, since I am just useless for coding today
<ralsina_> staring at the ssame line for 15 minutes is not progress
<ralsina_> so, EOW, and have a nice one everyone!
<gatox> ralsina_, bye! have some rest!
<ralsina_> gatox: thanks!
<nessita> gatox: you're back!
<nessita> bye ralsina_, have a good weekend
<ralsina_> nessita: you too, have a nice vacation, see you at pycon!
<nessita> :-)
<gatox> nessita, yes, i take a little nap before the gym..... i'll be fixing the branches you mentioned later, is that ok?
<gatox> nessita, i'm about to leave now
<alecu> nessita, I can't reach the pastebin web, can you paste it again somewhere else?
<nessita> alecu: sure
<nessita> gatox: ack
<alecu> nessita, nevermind, I just reproduced it
<gatox> ok, now i'm leaving...... have a great weekend all of you... nessita and enjoy les luthiers if you go too :P
<nessita> gatox: I am!
<nessita> gatox: 21:15 I'll be in my seat
<gatox> Neoti, today?? jeje me too
<nessita> let's scream "aguante ubuntu one" at 21:29
<nessita> let's sync up out watches!
<gatox> jejejejej
<nessita> alecu: ack
<gatox> bye....... nessita  i'll be waiting for your scream jejee
<nessita> gatox: bye!
<nessita> popey: ping
<popey> nessita: hello
<nessita> popey: hey there! are you adam pope?
<popey> Yes!
<popey> No.
<popey> Sorry to get your hopes up there momentarily.
<nessita> popey: yes or no? I'm confused! :-)
<popey> No.
<popey> I am Alan Pope.
<nessita> popey: I'm asking cuz I saw a bug report from Adam Pope, and I thought it was you
<nessita> popey: and wanted to debug it, but if he is not you, I'm sorry I pinged you with no real reason :-)
<popey> Its never a problem. Anytime.
<nigelb> duanedesign: Would any one else from the team be willing to participate?
<nessita> alecu: ping
<nessita> alecu: I will "temporarly" assign bug #851356 to you, in case you ran out of tasks next week (yeah, I know is very unlikely). When I get back, I will probably assign it back to me :-)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 851356 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI: Folder list may show garbage for user homes non-ascii (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851356
<alecu> nessita, pong and ack
<nessita> ok, I will be eoding soon
<nessita> see ya all on the 26th!
<dobey> 27th?
<dobey> oh, 26th
<dobey> jane lied!
<dobey> :)
<nessita> dobey: you giving me an extra vacation day? :-D
<dobey> nessita: have a good holiday
<nessita> thank you, I will try
<nessita> bye all!
<karni> Good night #ubuntuone
<dobey> have a good weekend karni, and all
<karni> Thank you dobey, you too!
<Beret> hrm
<Beret> I just tried ot share a file and I got a blob error
<Beret> anything broken that I know of?
<Beret> s/I/you/
#ubuntuone 2011-09-18
<hrw> hi
<hrw> does someone here uses oneconf package on headless machines?
<achiang> hello, i'm on natty, and right-clicking on folders in $HOME in Nautilus, i don't see the option to add the folder to U1 sync anymore...
<achiang> any hints?
<achiang> oh, i no longer seem to have ubuntuone-client-gnome installed
<achiang> let me try that
<dobey> yeah you need that
<dobey> are you using nightlies?
<achiang> hm... i think i may have added the nightly PPA at one point, but that was pre-natty, and then i may have forgotten about it after upgrade. let me check sources.list
<dobey> apt-cache policy will tell you
<achiang> ah, i was using maverick nightlies, but they are now disabled
<achiang> is it recommended to be on natty nightlies?
<dobey> i'm just wondering how that package got installed
<dobey> err, uninstalled rather
<dobey> achiang: i'd say *you* should be running our nightlies, because you work at canonical, and you should use it and file bugs early and often :)
<someotherachiang> how about now?
<dobey> heh
<dobey> you need a better cloak than one that is aubergine ;)
<achiang> heh
<dobey> and emacs needs to load this mode.el file already
 * achiang fixes up sources.list to grab nightlies
<dobey> meh; why does emacs not load this .el ?!
<dobey> ah, typos
<achiang> ok, new question. let's say i tried to treat U1 as a normal file system. so i a) delete all local files from ~/Music, then b) go to one.u.c and say, "stop syncing this folder" via the GUI
<achiang> then, i re-add a bunch of files back into ~/Music
<achiang> and now i tell nautilus to sync with U1 again
<dobey> i don't think you'd like the results, and i don't think that's how you'd treat a normal filesystem
<achiang> the question is, if i had, say, 1 million files in ~/Music (i don't, just an example), and then i did all that file manipulation, and now after re-adding the files, i have 1 million + 1 files, now what happens?
<dobey> you wouldn't. if you delete the files, ubuntuone will also delete them
<achiang> i see
<dobey> on the server and on all your other synchronized computers
<dobey> which is actually like a normal filesystem
<dobey> if you delete all the files, then they are deleted :)
<achiang> what about all the magic hashing in the background? that's simply to detect the case where files are moved around?
<achiang> s/in the background/on the server/
<dobey> well we need to know what content goes where, and when it changed. you don't want to re-upload data every time you open and close a file (like play an mp3 for example); you only want to do it if the file data is actually different
<dobey> which could happen if your player writes out play count into the file itself
<achiang> ok, makes sense
<dobey> and if you have the same file in two folders, you don't want to have to upload it twice. but you also don't necessarily want both to change, if you change one of them
<achiang> got it
<achiang> let's say i have a local folder that is synced, and it has 2 files, A and B
<achiang> i delete B
<achiang> (locally)
<achiang> what should i expect to happen to my copy in the cloud?
<dobey> it will get deleted from every place that file has been synchronized. so the server, and any other computers you have that are synchronizing the folder it's in
<achiang> ok, cool, that is what i expected. :)
<dobey> however, we don't actually delete files on the computer itself. they will get moved to trash
<achiang> well, the bad news for me is that my hypothetical above is actually true... with about 60G of music. :-/
<dobey> you deleted all your music?
<achiang> let's say i learned a lot of things i don't like about banshee
<dobey> heh
<dobey> well, but the u1 support guys on the internal channel tomorrow and they might be able to help you
<achiang> no, i think the problem was with me... although i don't think what i was trying to do was all that unreasonable
<achiang> if you're curious, i can explain (but i'm not looking for you to fix my problems :)
<dobey> what were you trying to do?
<achiang> issue 1) U1 won't sync folders outside of $HOME; fine, i can live with that
<achiang> so, in this world of interop, i have an external drive that i store all my music on. external because i occasionally reboot into windows and use iTunes
<achiang> but i also want music in the cloud
<achiang> so i would rsync music from my external drive to $HOME when in ubuntu
<dobey> and you did rsync --delete while it was unmounted?
<achiang> the problem is that i made the mistake of allowing banshee to rearrange the folders, both upon import, and also other stuff. i also learned today that it has an option to write metadata back into the file
<achiang> so the copy on the external drive is fine
<achiang> but the copy in $HOME, the stuff that is actually sync'ed with U1 was completely screwed up
<dobey> oh, so you didn't actually *lose* any music
<achiang> no
<achiang> but i needed to rearrange it
<achiang> and i didn't feel like writing code on a sunday to figure out which folders were screwed up
<dobey> ah
<achiang> so it was easiest to just delete ~/Music, and then rsync from external -> ~/Music again
<dobey> but you can copy the music back over from the external drive, and it will re-upload
<achiang> right
<achiang> so not a big deal, but now it's another 60G of data to push
<achiang> which is mildly annoying
<achiang> (and also 100% a problem of my own making)
<dobey> well, you probably don't have to upload all 60G of data
<achiang> this was partly because i didn't understand the U1 semantics
<dobey> so a good thing i told you to enable nightlies
<achiang> when i tried to un-sync, and re-sync, the dialog that pops up uses the word "merge"
<dobey> upgrade to the nightlies version and restart ubuntuone-syncdaemon with u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<achiang> as in, "would you like to merge this folder in the cloud with the folder on your machine?"
<dobey> well
<dobey> did it actually delete stuff from the server?
<achiang> and that made me think that i would inherit the cloud's screwed up directories along with my good copy
<dobey> ah, maybe
<dobey> check on the web site to see what's still there
<dobey> hrmm, i need to get dinner
<achiang> so i made sure to delete all the stuff from the server, because i saw my usage, as determined by the U1 web page, go from 230GB -> 180GB
<achiang> i'm on the nightlies now, btw, and have restarted everything
<achiang> no worries, i think conceptually i'm good now; it's just a matter of waiting, that's all. :)
<dobey> achiang: is the folder on the server still there, but just empty then?
<achiang> checking (but i think it's gone)
<dobey> achiang: if it's there and empty, 'merge' might just have popped up because the folder already exists on the server, but doesn't on the client
<achiang> dobey: new empty folder now (but it was definitely gone before)
<dobey> achiang: if it's empty, then i think you probably want to click "yes" (or whatever it is) on that merge dialog in the control panel when you enable synchronizing that folder
<achiang> dobey: maybe i'll bug the U1 guys tomorrow to blog about some U1 semantics, like what you explained to me earlier
<dobey> ok
<dobey> cheers
<achiang> dobey: thanks for the help, go eat dinner. :)
<achiang> cheers
#ubuntuone 2012-09-10
<kieppie> hi guys
<kieppie> does anyone know if 2FA is available via UbuntuOne? I'd like to make use of one of my more obscure Ubuntu One accounts to store some sensitive (keepass) data - otherwise I'll need to set up another gmail account
<spm> kieppie: sure is. login to your account on login.ubuntu.com and follow the bouncy ball to add it.
<mandel_> rye, ping
<JamesTait> Happy Monday, people! :-D
<mandel_> rye, ping
<rye> mandel_: pong
<rye> ah
<rye> i guess i know
<mandel_> rye, I'm a major stupid ass and forgot the settings for the hip server yet again.. (well I saved them in ubuntuone in a note and lost them) can you pm them to me again?
<mandel_> rye, is that what you though?
<mandel_> rye, also, about ubuntuone, if I upload a file with a leading . does it show in the webui?
<rye> mandel_: first - yes, i have the credentials, second - yes, they will show up
<rye> also it was not a good idea to start updating to quantal - i thought 1 hour will be enough but I see I have a ton of packages
<mandel_> rye, dammed, then my .vimrc did not get synced..
<rye> mandel_: how did you sync vimrc?
<mandel_> just moved to ubuntuone folder
<mandel_> rye, can you pm the creeds to me please :)
<rye> mandel_: hm, does u1sdtool --info show it?
<rye> mandel_: i will just post them to #ubuntuone
<rye> :)
 * rye has a 23" VT100 terminal
<rye> now
<mandel_> rye, no, not lever here, but I seem not to be able connect to canonical irc
<mandel_> rye, I get stuck at logging in, can you check the logs to know what is going on?
<rye> mandel_: are you using SSL connection?
<mandel_> rye, no, is that a need?
<rye> mandel_: yes, bip listens on a SSL socket
<mandel_> rye, ok, so I'm stupid :)
<rye> with expired certificate, nice. Will need to update once I get back my X server
<mandel_> rye, yes, that I noticed :)
<mandel_> rye, awesome is working now, I'll be with my real nick then :)
<gatox> GOOD MORNING! :D
<alecu> hola gatox! welcome back!
<alecu> gatox: how was your trip???
<gatox> alecu, hi!!!!!! :D
<gatox> alecu, AMAZING!!! :'D
<gatox> alecu, and the ninja-talk in the pycon was amazing!!!
<alecu> gatox: great!
<gatox> the people was really excited.... a lot of people was talking about ninja after that, and i hear some of them saying that it was the best talk :D
<alecu> gatox: hehehe
<alecu> gatox: :-)
<gatox> because it was really funny jeje
<gatox> alecu, i'm waiting for ralsina to discuss what tasks are there for me related to the share links tabs or whatever..... do you know something about that or i should wait for him?
<alecu> gatox: I'm not aware of tasks regarding the share link tabs, but there is this: bug #1042343
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1042343 in Ubuntu One Client "[FFE] Ubuntu One integration with Q sync indicator" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042343
<alecu> gatox: we should wait for ralsina to get here to discuss what takes priority, but perhaps you can start taking a look at that.
<gatox> alecu, is this regarding to the sync menu implementation that is not from us?
<alecu> gatox: right
<gatox> alecu, ok.... i'll wait for ralsina to see if i should assign that to me.... and talk about the share tabs
<alecu> gatox: afaik there was no progress on our front regarding that.
<gatox> alecu, do you know where is the doc about the api of that?? to be able to use it?
<alecu> gatox: but the indicator we were waiting on is ready
<alecu> gatox: and it was already uploaded to Q
<alecu> gatox: let me find them docs
<gatox> any doc?? so i can start taking a look at that
<alecu> gatox: I can't find any docs; what I've found instead is the example code on how to use it: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-sync/trunk/view/head:/examples/sync-app-example.c
<gatox> lets see.....
<alecu> gatox: it's c. We should be using the gobject-introspection interface though.
<gatox> i though there were doing a python api also
<gatox> s/there/they
<alecu> gatox: yes, the gobject-interface is useable from python via GI
<alecu> gatox: I found it much easier to understand by first running that example
<gatox> alecu, ok.... i'll check that
<alecu> gatox: in an up to date Q vm: sudo apt-get build-dep indicator-sync; bzr branch lp:indicator-sync ; cd indicator-sync; ./autogen.sh; make ;  cd example; make sync-app-example
<alecu> gatox: and on the examples dir there's a nice README on how to run it.
<gatox> ok, thx!
<alecu> gatox: it seems you'll also need libindicator-tools3 package to run the examples.
<gatox> alecu, ack.... i'm downloading the image of Q
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi!
<alecu> gatox: latest alpha, right?
<gatox> alecu, beta1
<alecu> gatox: great then.
<ralsina> gatox: http://www.zdnet.com/the-five-best-things-coming-in-ubuntu-12-10-linux-7000003927/ #3 specially ;-)
<alecu> gatox: make sure to dist-upgrade it as much as you can, because the unity on Q is very buggy when running inside virtualbox.
<gatox> ralsina, jejeje :'D we have to improve it and it will be awesome.... i want to discuss some ideas for the problem you mentioned
<gatox> alecu, ack, thx
<ralsina> gatox: as you can see, people like it but they don't understand it :)
<gatox> ralsina, yes, if we improve the ux.... it would be a lot better!
 * dobey wonders if the installer is fixed yet
 * alecu needs to be afk for 10 mins
<ralsina> gatox: mumble?
<gatox> lets
<mandel> alecu, hello!
<gatox> ralsina, i lost you in mumble
<ralsina> gatox: my internet died
<ralsina> gatox: I am back there I think
<gatox> ralsina, i can't see you....... i'll reconnect
<gatox> ralsina, let me know when you are back
<ralsina> gatox: I am back now
<ralsina> gatox: looks like arnet hates me today
<gatox> ralsina, hehe..... ok..... i'm in mumble
<ralsina> gatox: if you are talking, I am not hearing it
<gatox> ralsina, i can't see you online on mumble
<gatox> ralsina, really...... are you on mumble? :S
<ralsina> gatox: I keeep getting disconnected
<ralsina> gatox: let's keep fingers crossed
<gatox> on mumble
<ralsina> gatox: we can talk about that a bit later in the meantime, get started with the menu thing
<gatox> ralsina, ack..... i'm not sure if you listen the last thing i explain about the new design..... but.... i can send you an email later if you want with all the things i have written down here
<ralsina> gatox: what I think would be a good interaction is to do like chromium does. The first result of completion is "search for 'string'"
<ralsina> gatox: so, if the user selects that one, we search and show results. If theuser selects a "real" completion, then we use it
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhh good one!
<gatox> i like that and has more sense
<gatox> that just repeat the info
<ralsina> gatox: and before the completion is ready, we just show the search, which is reasonable behaviour
<gatox> yep yep
<ralsina> gatox: but let's aim to get that in in a microrelease after Q, the sync menu OTOH has deadlines
<gatox> ralsina, so..... should i assign that bug to me?
<ralsina> gatox: yes
<gatox> ack
<dobey> mandel, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-data/no-installer/+merge/123565 please :)
<mandel> dobey, on sprint, but sure no problem :)
<dobey> mandel: oh, right. nevermind then. go sprint
 * mandel starts running
<dobey> ralsina: (and someone else who isn't sprinting) https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/no-more-installer/+merge/123566 also
<gatox> dobey, 52748 lines (+52308/-0) 88 files modified ??
<dobey> gatox: translations
<gatox> ahhhhhhh
<dobey> i imported them :-/
 * gatox reviewing....
<mmcc> hi folks, welcome back gatox, glad to hear your talk went well!
<gatox> mmcc, hi and thanks!! :D:D
<j0nr> rye: Did that issue get sorted out re. not seeing my newly purchased music? I still can't see it.
<gatox> dobey, +1
<dobey> thanks gatox
<dobey> gatox: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-data/no-installer/+merge/123565 is the other half of that change (removing that bit from ubuntuone-client-data); also large, but much less so. it's just removing all the translations from there :)
<ralsina> gatox: put my idea in a comment in lisette's document
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<gatox> dobey, another +1
<ralsina> everyone, my internet is really flakey today and I can't leave the house (waiting for a delivery)
<ralsina> still I have logs, so talk to me as i I were here ;-)
<ralsina> I am just more async than usual
<rye> j0nr: looking, the fixes for admin util were rolled out and I've rescanned the files yesterday, checking the status now
<dobey> ralsina: so i guess i shouldn't expect you to do reviews?
<rye> j0nr: hm, could you please refresh the web page with the player?
<ralsina> dobey: I can try
<dobey> ralsina: did you see the two i just requested? or do i need to re-link?
<ralsina> dobey: saw them, will do them
<gatox> me
<briancurtin> me
<ralsina> me
<dobey> great, thanks
<dobey> me
<gatox> alecu, thisfred mandel mmcc
<ralsina> mandel is on sprint, he's exempt
<thisfred> me
<alecu> me
<gatox> ah oka
<ralsina> gatox: go
<mmcc> me
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Awesome vacations, catching up, mumble, reviews, install Q, start testing the menu code
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep playing with the sync menu indicator and integrate that with u1
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> briancurtin, go
<briancurtin> DONE: devtools is probably done, HTTPS "works". started testing it with SSO and working through some of the failures
<briancurtin> TODO: keep going and make SSO work with the devtools changes
<briancurtin> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: calls, some UI discussions, 1-1s, reviews TODO: reviews, perhaps fix a bug, maybe tech leads?, other calls BLOCKED: no, NEXT: dobey
<dobey> DONE: icon magic
<dobey> TODO: releases
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> thisfred: go
<thisfred> DONE: u1db playlists backends TODO: more of that BLOCKED: no NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: learning how to make decent unit tests on vala, lens api calls
<alecu> TODO: more lens api calls
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc> DONE: fighting with launchd and root daemon ipc.
<mmcc> TODO: root daemon ipc
<ralsina> ok EOM it is
<alecu> ralsina: tech leads call!
<ralsina> alecu: going
<dobey> are there any special things we need to ensure are in any releases today?
<dobey> beta2 freeze is this week, so want to make sure everything is in
 * gatox lunch
<j0nr> rye: That's got them! Thanks!
<ralsina> dobey: nothing comes to mind
<ralsina> dobey: could be there's nothing, could be the mind ;-)
<j0nr> rye: hope my problem helped towards some sort of bug fix
<dobey> heh
<rye> j0nr: indeed, fixed a long standing bug in the admin interface, thought we are going to roll out a proper infrastructure change soon that would fix the underlying issue properly
<dobey> ok. off to lunch, bbiab
<gatox> back
<dobey> ok
<dobey> ralsina: did you get a chance to review my branches, or should i bug someone else to review them? or just go ahead with 1 review on them?
<dobey> wtf. so my internal sound card isn't showing up in pulseaudio again. and i just opened evolution and hit send/receive, and the intel bios boot sound played through that card
<ralsina> dobey: am on it
<ralsina> dobey: +1 on both
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> oh, b2 freeze is next week actually; doh
<dobey> anyways
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/update-4-0/+merge/123605 please
<ralsina> dobey: got it
<ralsina> dobey: for next week's beta we do want to get the sync menu integration gatox is doing, so maybe there's no point in doing some of these today
<gatox> ralsina, i'm still trying to get the example to work :S
<gatox> Q in the vm works like crap
<ralsina> gatox: I consider that working ;-)
<ralsina> gatox: as in "you are working on it "not as "it's working" ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: well, the point of releasing everything today is to have a schedule of releases :)
<gatox> ralsina, jeje okok
<ralsina> dobey: sure, just checking.
<ralsina> dobey: in any case +1
<dobey> thanks
<gatox> alecu, ping
<gatox> alecu, please let me know when you are around
<ralsina> I'll go have a late lunch, then school run, will be back in about 90'
<gatox> ok..... the example works now.....
 * briancurtin needs fresh air, be back after a quick break
<gatox> eod here!!! see you tomorrow people!!
 * gatox will keep fighting the good fight with gir
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> cnyone left around to do reviews?
<dobey> easy updating the stable branch reviews, even
<ralsina> dobey: sure
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/update-4-0/+merge/123635
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/update-4-0/+merge/123636
<ralsina> dobey: got'em
<ralsina> dobey: I am getting broken pages in launchpad, hopefully it's chromium acting up...
<dobey> ralsina: chromium, or your ISP, depending on what you mean by broken. oh, and godaddy dns stuff is down, so could be related
<ralsina> dobey: I am getting blank texts in half the page
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> works fine here
<ralsina> so may be chromium. It's cranky since a couple of weeks ago anyway
<mmcc> going to lunch. FYI, I think I've tracked my root daemon IPC issues down to memory management problems as a result of dropping ARC. Should be straightforward to fix
 * mmcc crosses fingers
<ralsina> mmcc: good news!
<ralsina> dobey: +1 on sso
<dobey> thanks
<ralsina> dobey: and +1 on rb-u1
<dobey> great
<ralsina> I will go take some fresh air, will be back later
<ralsina> dobey: any more reviews need doing?
<dobey> not right now
<dobey> alright all. i'm out of here. have a good evening!
<mmcc> bye dobey
<briancurtin> i guess time flies when you're porting webclient tests. with that, i'm out of here.
<mmcc> Good News everyone: the root daemon works now
<mmcc> (from launchd :)
<mmcc> the last issue was that launchd gives you an opened file descriptor that you can't get the path to. so fcntl(…, F_GETPATH) dies.
<mmcc> Also, I now have new standards for C-family-language code reviews: no more unchecked return values, or if( call_that_can_fail() ){} with no else…
<mmcc> because fcntl doesn't actually die, it politely returns a failure value and sets errno with a mostly helpful explanation. You just have to listen…
 * mmcc is done now
<mmcc> I'll come back tonight to clean this up and propose it, and probably put up a new build sometime soon. Next, we need to figure out how to tell the user / give them a choice about what backend to use…
<mmcc> or if to give them a choice
<mmcc> ok, EOD for now
#ubuntuone 2012-09-11
<lauratika> hi, my folders wont show the green arrow of being updated with one service, and i know is updated, what can be wrong this happens just now.
<lauratika> someone?
<JamesTait> Good morning, all! :-D
<mandel> morning!
<gatox> good morning!
<ralsina> good morning gatox!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<gatox> alecu, ping
<gatox> ralsina, have you play with gobject introspection before?? i see all the things i know it should be there in order to use it.... but i can't install the lib in order to have the .gir file in /usr/share/gir-1.0/ and be able to import it from python..... :S
<dobey> gatox: what's the problem? you don't need the gir file in /usr/share/gir-1.0 to import the thing. you need the gir1.2-whatever package installed to be able to import
<gatox> dobey, and how i do that?
<dobey> "from gi.repository import GLib" for example
<dobey> gatox: we have plenty of code which does this, in ubuntuone-dev-tools, ubuntu-sso-client, ubuntuone-client, etc…
<gatox> dobey, ok, awesome, thx..... i'll take a look at that then
<dobey> gatox: oh, and rhythmbox-ubuntuone; which is less code, and mostly all gir-using stuff
<gatox> dobey, cool...... thx
<ralsina> gatox: no, gobject is not my thing
<gatox> ralsina, thx, dobey already help me
<dobey> today is going to be one of those really annoying days, i can tell
<gatox> brb...... need to restart
<alecu> hello all!
<ralsina> hola alecu!
<alecu> hola ralsina.
<alecu> gatox: were you able to move forward with GIR?
<gatox> alecu, i'm looking at sso
<mandel> alecu, hello!
<gatox> but there are a couple of things that are new for me.....checking
<mandel> alecu, how is the preview backend going, do you have some work done already?
<alecu> hola mandel! how's the sprint going on?
<mandel> alecu, so we have the preview nearly done but there is a bug with the text field where the dash gets all the input because of the way they did the set up of events
<mandel> alecu, so I'll fix hat later today or tom morning
<mandel> alecu, give me a few mins and I'll send you a branch to try :)
<ralsina> mandel: awesome news :-)
<alecu> mandel: I made some progress, but my gvfs backend is broken so the webcalls are still broken.
<dobey> alecu, gatox: what do you need to do with GIR exactly?
<dobey> hrmm, maybe i shouldn't ask :)
<gatox> dobey, done!
<gatox> dobey, i'm working with the SyncMenu
<dobey> ah ok
<gatox> brb!
<gatox> back
<dobey> thisfred, mmcc, ralsina: if someone would please review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/update-4-0/+merge/123759
<dobey> need to reboot; brb
<thisfred> on it
<thisfred> +1
<ralsina> dobey: looking
<ralsina> dobey: global +1
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> back to kernel 3.2.0 i guess for now
<mmcc> Hi folks
<ralsina> hi mmcc
<ralsina> mmcc: thanks for the good news about the daemon! :)
<mmcc> ralsina: you bet :)
<mmcc> hmm, left it running overnight and now file sync is stopped and control panel is just showing the loading overlay on the folders pane… :\
<alecu> me
<mmcc> me
<ralsina> guys go on standup without me, am on the phone
<briancurtin> me
<gatox> me
<dobey> me
<dobey> thisfred?
<thisfred> me
<thisfred> whew
<alecu> DONE: more unit testing in vala, fighted paranoia, misc mumbles
<alecu> TODO: run mandel's stuff, make it all work together
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc> DONE: launchd daemon works
<mmcc> TODO: test launchd daemon, land branches, reviews
<mmcc> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: webclient test overhaul to work with new devtools
<briancurtin> TODO: continue pushing through failures/errors, hopefully through with test_webclient and back to test_timestamp and whatever else
<briancurtin> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> SyncMenu example working, testing the lib with gobject introspection. Fight a lot with Q.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep working in the SyncMenu implementation.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> dobey, go
<dobey> DONE: releases, uploads
<dobey> TODO: finish releases, uploads
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> thisfred: go
<thisfred> DONE: u1dbplaylistbackend TODO: same BLOCKED: not really, though struggling NEXT:
<mandel> alecu, I found a way to get the actions per id, I had to implement my own abstract button generation but works :)
<alecu> mandel: did you get that blessed past the dash people?
<mandel> alecu, yes :)
<alecu> mandel: great then!
<mandel> alecu, is just in our view so there is no big problem
<dobey> ok, lunch time. bbiab
 * gatox lunch
<ralsina> Looks like internet is now working at home, so heading back and then lunch
<snwh> In regards to this new U1 promotion: the 20GB is temporary; if one has a free account and they exceed the 5GB then the promotion ends and they decide not to have a paid plan, what happens to their U1 data?
<snwh> I'm assuming they're reverted back to the 5gb free account.
<jgdx> Hi snwh, check out https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/what-happens-when-my-free-six-month-music-streaming-subscription-expires/
<jgdx> and https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/what-happens-when-my-music-streaming-subscription-expires/
<snwh> jgdx, thanks I probably shouldve checked there first, eh?
<jgdx> snwh: either way is fine. Happy to help!
<alecu> lunch for me
<czajkowski> ello anyone help with some questions that have come from todays announcement https://plus.google.com/102921374554385564572/posts/JXT12U2ordK
<czajkowski> please!
<czajkowski> donthank you
<czajkowski> dobey: thanks
<mmcc> a setup-mac review for any mac-having folks: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setup-mac-certfix/+merge/123782
<chaselivingston> mmcc: any idea when an update to the client will be ready?
<dobey> sure :)
<mmcc> chaselivingston: yes, I will put a new build together right away. I've been testing it myself a bit, it seems to be OK.
<chaselivingston> mmcc: awesome, ping me?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: you bet
<chaselivingston> mmcc: thanks :)
<ralsina> mmcc: got it
<ralsina> mmcc: +1
<ralsina> mmcc: maybe we should merge that with a single review since mandel is on sprint and gatox and alecu are very busy
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, sounds good. sorry, was ask for a bit there
<mmcc> afk
<mmcc> ralsina: I was thinking maybe we should do that with the pipeline of branches for the fsevents daemon too, since there are important bug fixes that are several prerequisites away from landing on trunk
<ralsina> mmcc: +1 on the idea
<briancurtin> ralsina: 1-1 at some point?
<ralsina> briancurtin: sure, but it's a bit noisy around here. on IRC is ok?
<briancurtin> ralsina: works for me
<mmcc> I'd also like to land mandel's hack to use the twisted sub-process runner on darwin instead of Qt - it fixes the bug, and I don't think we ever came up with a reason why we should try to figure out how to make the Qt one work instead… it's here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/send-signals
<mmcc> I just had to dig it up again to merge back into a branch for the new release build and wondered why we were sitting on it
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, conversation ended on "why are we using Qt there?" and silence
<ralsina> mmcc: does it have 1 review? If yes, merge it.
<mmcc> ralsina: it wasn't proposed.
<mmcc> on it
<ralsina> mmcc: awesome
<dobey> mmcc: can you perhaps also file a bug against ubuntu-sso-client about the Qt runner not working on OSX? then we can decide later if we should support it working or not.
<mmcc> dobey: sure.
<mmcc> Here's the merge: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/send-signals/+merge/123801
<mmcc> and the bug for later: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/1049283
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1049283 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "qt sub-process runner doesn't work on darwin" [Low,Confirmed]
<dobey> cool
<dobey> I want to complain about the spelling and grammar issues, but he's sprinting
<mmcc> ping chaselivingston - do you remember how you were quitting the app here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/1042834
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1042834 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Control panel hangs on quit, eventually have to force quit" [High,In progress]
<chaselivingston> mmcc: i believe i did cmd+option+esc and then force quit
<mmcc> chaselivingston: I mean when you tried to quit initially, were you using the menu bar, the dock icon, or the u1 menu?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ah, sorry, cmd+q
<mmcc> chaselivingston: ok good. I know what's happening there
<chaselivingston> mmcc: awesome!
<mmcc> nothing's hooked up to that signal :)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: interesting… lol
<dobey> right
<dobey> silly mac keyboards and their beanies
<mmcc> well, sort of - it bypasses the code that should've shut down twisted
<mmcc> dobey: it's more than the keyboard, Qt creates a menu for you on os x if you don't do it yourself, and the default just sends QApplication::quit
<dobey> does qt automatically handle difference between cmd and ctrl?
<mmcc> which we don't wrap…
<dobey> ah
<mmcc> dobey: good question about the key shortcuts though. I'll look
<dobey> chaselivingston: does cmd+w work? or ctrl+q or ctrl+w?
<chaselivingston> dobey: i haven't experienced this recently, let me check
<mmcc> dobey: ctrl-q and ctrl-w do nothing
<mmcc> cmd q only worked because of that default menu item
<mmcc> cmd w works to close the window
<mmcc> looks like qt does the right thing with those shortcuts
<dobey> ok, if cmd+w works then qt does the right thing, and the automatic menu breaks it
<mmcc> not sure how it'd handle it if you tried to override them though
<mmcc> dobey: yes. the fix will be to make the app background-only, making the u1 menu the only way to quit it…
<dobey> ah
<dobey> well, presumably cmd+w/cmd+q will still work
<mmcc> this also removes the dock icon, as suggested on warthogs recently, which I think is a good idea too, since the dock menu is not useful
<mmcc> dobey: cmd-w will close the window if it's open, but cmd-q will not work
<mmcc> or it will not work unless the window is frontmost. need to double-check
<dobey> mmcc: then qt doesn't automatically handle grabbing cmd+q if your code grabs ctrl+q?
<dobey> well right, the window would need to be the focused window
<mmcc> dobey: I think the right way would be to not grab ctrl-q, and just listen for the aboutToQuit signal
<ralsina> cmd-q is "close application"?
<mmcc> ralsina: yes
<mmcc> "Quit"
<ralsina> qt doesn't grab that shortcut by default
<dobey> no
<dobey> we grab it
<mmcc> ralsina: it does on os x, via that default menu which has cmd-q as its key equivalent
<ralsina> dobey: no, we are grabbing ctrl-q
<ralsina> not the same thing
<dobey> well, we grab Ctrl+Q and Ctrl+W
<dobey> ralsina: it is if Qt is smart enough to know that Cmd == Ctrl (which in this context, it does)
<ralsina> mmcc: we don't really want to quit the app when the window closes
<ralsina> dobey: no, it's not that smart
<mmcc> ralsina: agreed. I won't do that
<ralsina> AFAIK at least :-)
<dobey> well, either way we probably need to special case OSX here
<mmcc> dobey: it's possible that cmd-w is closing the window without calling whatever we're hookign up to ctrl-w
<dobey> mmcc: is the app still running after you press Cmd+W?
<mmcc> just like cmd-q was only calling QApplication:quit() and nothing we hooked up
<ralsina> mmcc, dobey: right, like alt+f4 on windows
<mmcc> dobey: yes. it just closes the window
<mmcc> sorry ,brb ~2 minutes
<dobey> ralsina: are we avoiding the "quit the app on window destroy" for windows?
<ralsina> dobey: there's no "quit the app" shortcut on windows
<ralsina> dobey: at least by default, I think there isn't
<dobey> ralsina: what do you mean "by default" ? i'm talking about what we're doing in u1cp, not what qt does by default :)
<ralsina> dobey: there is no system shortcut. We are not closing the app when the window closes.
<ralsina> dobey: so, the app doesn't quit when the window closes, and there's nothing the user can click/press to make it close (except the quit in the context menu)
<ralsina> dobey: on mac, there is a system defined shrtcut, cmd-q which will trigger QApp.quit without our intervention
<ralsina> dobey: just like on windows alt+f4 will trigger 'close the window' (and cmd-w on mac)
<alecu> I've just spent the past hour afk, because my daughter managed to get some deodorant on her eye :P
<ralsina> and yes, writing cross-platform apps is annoying because of things like that
 * alecu is back
<ralsina> alecu: gives a whole new meaning to "stink eye" http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=stink+eye
<ralsina> alecu: she's ok now?
<ralsina> alecu: and yay for teacher's day! ;-)
<alecu> ralsina: the eye seems fine, just a bit reddened by now.
<alecu> but we had to do some water fight to get her to open it to wash it, as per the deodorant instructions.
<dobey> i see
<alecu> ralsina: this is "little charles' bathroom deodorant", but you don't see this feature on their tv ads.
<ralsina> ouch
<dobey> if you do --with-icon or --minimized, we don't do the quit on close
<ralsina> dobey: exactly
<mmcc> ralsina: when you said context menu earlier, you meant the --with-icon menu?
<ralsina> mmcc: yes
<ralsina> mmcc: do we still have "quit" there?
<mmcc> ralsina: yes
 * ralsina just realized we may not
<ralsina> cool :-)
<mmcc> but uh-oh, that stops syncdaemon
<mmcc> er wait, maybe that's what we want?
<dobey> mmcc: which is probably what user wants on osx or win
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, intentional
<mmcc> yeah - there's no reason to kill the sys tray icon and leave syncdaemon running
<ralsina> mmcc: or else, how would the user stop syncdaemon?
<mmcc> ralsina: wait 20 minutes?;P
<ralsina> mmcc: hahaha
<mmcc> so why are we wrapping ctrl-w for close? wondering if I need to wrap cmd-w and do something, or if leaving it as-is is enough (it seems to work OK if you close and reopen it)
<dobey> mmcc: ctrl+q/ctrl+w are fairly standard ways to quit an app/close a window on linux/win
<mmcc> btw, if I could get a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/send-signals/+merge/123801 that'd be handy so I could just make a new build from trunk
<mmcc> dobey: yes, but are we doing anything special on ctrl-w that I need to make sure we also do on cmd-w?
<dobey> mmcc: i doubt it
<mmcc> ok
<dobey> afaik it just closes the window, and on linux we quit the app when the window closes
<dobey> because control panel and syncdaemon are totally separate things over there where the grass is greener :P
<ralsina> mmcc: if you filed the bug about the runner, could you add the LP:XXXXXX to the comment?
<mmcc> ralsina: ok
<dobey> brb
<mmcc> ralsina: done
<ralsina> mmcc: awesome, looking...
<ralsina> mmcc: also on the code's comment please? ;-)
<ralsina> mmcc: or you can't modify because it's mandel's branch?
<mmcc> oh, yeah it's mandel's branch. but I could tweak it and repropose
<ralsina> nah, it's ok
<ralsina> mmcc: global +1
<mmcc> ralsina: excellent, thanks
<mmcc> hm, interesting, cmd-Q still quits even when there's no menu bar shown. wonder if Qt creates the menu even for background apps or something
<dobey> mmcc: does osx bind the key regardless? or does it actually quit as a background app?
<mmcc> dobey: I thought the only mechanism for cmd-q was having a menu item with that key equivalent.
<mmcc> I'm not sure what your second question is asking …
<mmcc> what I'm seeing is that cmd-q with the CP window open quits CP.
<dobey> mmcc: i mean does it exhibit the same behavior as before when the menu was present, or does control-panel actually exit now?
<mmcc> I was expecting it to do nothing
<mmcc> it's the same behavior - cmd-q always quit the app
<mmcc> the problem is that it isn't calling our code, so sometimes the reactor doesn't stop and everything just hangs
<ralsina> mmcc: we don't really have a menu, so it's probably OSX doing something magical
<dobey> oh, i thought it was just being ignored before
<mmcc> ralsina: it looks like it's qt doing magic, maybe. need to see if we create any qmenubars anywhere
<mmcc> nope. well, qt does magic stuff with submenus of the qmenubar on osx, but that doesn't seem to be our problem
<ralsina> mmcc: magic seems to be involved either way. I hate magic.
<ralsina> mmcc: http://www.thomaskeller.biz/blog/2010/05/02/quitting-a-qt-application-from-the-mac-os-x-dock/
<ralsina> mmcc: basically, we probably need to catch QCloseEvent on QApplication
<ralsina> which is icky
<mmcc> yeah I'm looking at the qt mac source now
<mmcc> whoa, someone doesn't have a problem with long functions
<ralsina> mmcc: hehe
<ralsina> mmcc: the Qt coding standards don't say anything about function length. That's C++ coders style
<mmcc> 904 lines with many #ifdefs
<ralsina> that's a bit extreme
<mmcc> most of that is a switch statement, so entire screens of cases are ifdef-d out
<mmcc> so you could easily stare at a screen of code and have no way to know if it's even being compiled
<mmcc> I've worked with code like that before, not my preference
<mmcc> hey, so if I want to override QApp::quit(), what do I have to do in pyqt? just defining quit(self) didn't seem to work
<mmcc> unless it's actually not getting called
<mmcc> shoot, I thought this would be a quick fix to throw in before sending out a test build
<ralsina> mmcc: folding editors may help there
<ralsina> mmcc: probably overload QApplication::event
<ralsina> which you could try on QUniqueApplication
<mmcc> ralsina: trying that… I'm seeing some annoying inconsistencies with using the u1 menu's quit action too. first it killed SD but *not* CP, then another time it killed both but I got some twisted non-clean connection lost errors
<ralsina> mmcc: that could be a race condition, depending on whether it's killing the app, or the whole app process tree, and the order in which it does
<ralsina> oh, wait, you mean using our quit action?
<mmcc> yes
<ralsina> then it may be we are just Doing It Wrong (TM)
<mmcc> yeah, it kind of looks our quit action only tells the reactor to stop
<mmcc> maybe qtreactor does something for us
<mmcc> nope. "calling reactor.stop() will unhook twisted but leave your Qt application running"
<ralsina> ha
<ralsina> and then we crash
<ralsina> which is a way to stop, I guess
<dobey> while i'm not a fan of godaddy by any means, it would be nice if the Internet wasn't completely screwed up as a result of that ddos
<mmcc> so we can either stop the reactor or quit the QApp, but there's no way to do both :)
<ralsina> dobey: worse, was just a router misconfiguration
<ralsina> mmcc: kill our own pid? ;-)
<mmcc> ralsina: I was looking for a blog post about the complexities of libc's exit() routine… there are many ways to exit (and it tries them all in order)
<dobey> mmcc, thisfred, ralsina: anyone care to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/update-4-0/+merge/123825 please?
<thisfred> on it
<ralsina> dobey: got it
<ralsina> dobey: size is because it's including the translations now, right?
<thisfred> dobey, the translations are missing author details. I assume that's not a problem ?
<thisfred> lp should really include the teamname there
<thisfred> if any
<dobey> ralsina: yep
<dobey> thisfred: yeah, not really an issue; they are already in trunk, this is just the backport to stable
<thisfred> dobey, are these translations checked by the community?
<ralsina> dobey: any chance of renaming ubuntuone-installer.desktop ?
<thisfred> or is translation completely open?
<ralsina> dobey: I don't mean in this branch, I mean in general.
<dobey> ralsina: i would love to, but it will break the launcher
<ralsina> dobey: ack then
<dobey> ralsina: like it did the last time :-/
<ralsina> +1 while confessing I ignored the translations completely.
<thisfred> because I am not that comfortable with approving stuff I can't read and that could be anything really
<dobey> thisfred: they are generally checked by the community, yes
<thisfred> dobey, we have it set to open permissions, which means no one has to approve them
<dobey> ralsina: i mostly ignored them too. only reason i bothered with them was to ensure we didn't break the translations for the .desktop file by moving it around
<dobey> thisfred: have what set? i pulled them out of ubuntu
<thisfred> dobey the project has translations set to open
<ralsina> thisfred: since we never had translations before now... :-)
<dobey> well not any more it doesn't
<ralsina> haha
<dobey> not that it has any translations there
<thisfred> dobey, ok, +1 :)
<thisfred> oops, and set to approved
<dobey> thisfred: thanks for pointing out the "open" config on the project though. i'll have to go change all of them to closed now :)
<thisfred> if that's a problem, you better be quick
<thisfred> dobey, well if we never import from lp directly, they won't end up in our code anyway
<dobey> we should import them from lp; but we'll import them from the ubuntu project (the ones that actually get shipped in ubuntu), rather than from the upstream project configs
<dobey> because the way it works to import them manually like i did this time… sucks
<dobey> so i'll have to write a script
<dobey> or see if one already exists at least
<ralsina> dobey: ask in warthogs, we can't be the first to do this
 * gatox is going to gobject-kill someone
<dobey> gatox: eh?
<dobey> it's not *that* hard
<gatox> dobey, i'm having some kind of problem trying to communicate between my script and the service running.....
<gatox> i'm using all the proper things...... but sometihngggggg is missing
<gatox> i don't know what yet
<dobey> gatox: are you not running a glib main loop?
<gatox> sep
<gatox> loop = GObject.MainLoop()
<gatox>     loop.run()
<gatox> dobey, yes
<dobey> gatox: can i look at the code somewhere?
<gatox> dobey, just a sec
<gatox> dobey, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/+junk/sync-test/view/head:/sync_test.py
<gatox> i was testing things there
<dobey> gatox: try it like this instead: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1199446/
<dobey> gatox: GLib is the correct module to use there, for what you're doing. GObject should only be used when you're actually using GObject APIs
<gatox> ahhhh ok..... trying
<dobey> no idea if that will actually work. problem could be the syncmenu itself. but that is how i would write the code, myself
<mmcc> lunch time here…
<dobey> or at least, that bit of it. might change the create() stuff too
<gatox> dobey, i keep having this problem: http://ubuntuone.com/4TOhMmFEuSQvbZPaKsQkob
<gatox> it's something else that is wrong.... maybe i'm creating some object in the wrong way
<dobey> gatox: no. that very likely is an issue in the SyncMenu code
<dobey> gatox: ie, in the library that you're imkporting
<gatox> dobey, but the example in c works......
<dobey> gatox: you aren't opening any files
<gatox> dobey, nop.... that's the weird thing......
<dobey> gatox: afaict from that, there is a bug in the syncmenu library code that you're using
<gatox> ok..... i'll need to debug the whole thing
<gatox> i'll contact charles
<dobey> gatox: gdb python
<gatox> thanks for your help dobey!!
<dobey> gatox: and inside gdb do "run sync_test.py"
<gatox> yap
<dobey> gatox: then when it crashes, do "bt" and paste the output :)
<dobey> pastebin that is
<gatox> dobey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1199474
<dobey> gatox: yep. as i suspected
<dobey> #1  0xb767cea1 in ?? () from /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libsync-menu.so.1
<dobey> whatever that call is exactly, is where the problem is
<gatox> ok..... i'll send this to charles and keep debugging this tomorrow....... dobey thx, really appreciate your help :D
<dobey> sure
<ralsina> I will EOD now
<ralsina> wil be back later, remember to ask for reviews!
<gatox> ok...... eod for me too...... mail sent..... i'll keep working on this tomorrow! bye people! :D
<dobey> later all
<mmcc_> I'm getting tons of unclean disconnect errors when quitting via the menu. I have a hunch that stopListening is returning a deferred that we're not waiting on.
<mmcc> shutdown is another place with a million layers of calls that just forward along shutdown signals
<mmcc> er, I mean it's a lot of layers until you get to connections being closed, etc
<ralsina> mmcc: if it gives errors then dies... well, it's just a minor inconvenience. We had a few bugs where it never stopped, though.
<mmcc> ralsina: yes, that's what started me on this… it looked like the reactor stopped but the qt app didn't
<mmcc> but I haven't been able to reliably reproduce that
<mmcc> what I can reproduce is twisted errors on every shutdown
<ralsina> mmcc: probably a race condition between the reactor and the app shutting down or something
<mmcc> so I'm trying to figure out if they might be related
<ralsina> ok
<mmcc> specifically, I don't really understand yet who's really stopping the process
<mmcc> since we never call qt main. I guess the qtreactor might do something, but only if it's in a happy state
<mmcc> er, never call qt main == never call qapp::quit
<mmcc> ugh, does it really throw an exception when you ask it to close a connection and it goes cleanly? An exception whose repr includes "error" and "failure", twice?
<mmcc> So I guess that's a red herring if it's supposed to blow up like that
<mmcc> ok, well I can't reproduce the problem, and nothing is obviously suspicious, except this: ubuntuone.syncdaemon.main line 234 says we need to shut down stuff before event_q, but external.shutdown() eventually calls stopListening(), which might be a deferred, so it might not be done before the event_q shutdown is called, because nothing waits for it
<mmcc> but I still can't' reproduce the hang, and fixing that stuff doesn't seem to change anything
<mmcc> so later tonight I'm going to build a new bundle with the root daemon on so we can get some testing in on that, and we'll see what happens with this quit bug
#ubuntuone 2012-09-12
<ralsina> mmcc: twisted throws an exception that says "connection closed cleanly". So not surprised there :-(
<JamesTait> Happy middle-of-the-week, everyone! :-D
 * czajkowski waves to mandel 
<czajkowski> I spy mandel
<gatox> good morning!
<alecu> hello all!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<gatox> alecu,  i have the example syncmenu working with python..... i don't know if you saw my email.... i was missing the new method..... because App was creating the instance and it says that it doeesn't take any arg.... now its working :D
<alecu> gatox: great!
<alecu> gatox: yes, I saw the email from charles too.
<mandel> alecu, sorr for yesterday.. I left suddenly cause I managed to badly break my machine
<mandel> to the point of re-install..
<alecu> mandel: ugh!
<mandel> alecu, yes, I wasted a few hours fixing the thing..
<mandel> alecu, the good news is that I've started fixing the dash bugs because the preview is 'done' (waiting on a visual design with details about fonts, spaces etc..)
<mandel> alecu, first one I'm tackling is the PreviewStateMachine which is the one that is not showing the second preview correctly
<alecu> mandel: awesome!
<mandel> and that guy I already have 'hacked' to just show the back button with payment preview but not the right one, so we get the preview for payment and can get back to the other
<mandel> alecu, need to talk with ux about it though
<alecu> mandel: awesome.
<mandel> alecu, other bug is the focus of key events that are all hidden by the global search, I know where to look at, no idea if I'll be able to fix it..
<mandel> I'm off to lunch with chipaca, catch you after lunch :)
<alecu> mandel: right... well, is that nux stuff or dash stuff?
<alecu> mandel: sure, have lunch, let's mumble when you get back.
<mandel> alecu,  dash problems, nux does it ok
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> gatox: ah, you had to call SyncMenu.App.new()?
<dobey> so the gir is broken i guess :)
<gatox> dobey, yap
<ralsina> good morning!
<ralsina> I am again in a bar because apparently my internet connection fails every morning at 9:10 AM
<gatox> ralsina, hi!
<ralsina> hi gatox, saw your emails, so, did that work?
<gatox> ralsina, yep..... i'm moving forward
<ralsina> awesome
<gatox> ralsina, it was a silly thing.... but causes a lot of segmentation faults :P
<ralsina> yes saw it, missing optional mandatory parameter ;-)
<gatox> the funny thing is that i tried to do it on App('id')..... but it says that it doesn't take any arg..... so, i dismiss it
<gatox> brb
<vila_> mmcc: pingeling
<ralsina> vila_: still a bit early formmcc
<ralsina> vila_: probably in an hour or so
<ralsina> vila_: we need to schedule the testing later in the day, sorry for not noticing
<gatox> back
<dobey> ralsina: review for https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-data/update-4-0/+merge/123965 please?
<ralsina> dobey: got it
<rye> ralsina: are we getting an indicator this cycle for Ubuntu?
<ralsina> rye: yes
<ralsina> rye: actually, we are getting integrated into unity's new "sync menu"
<ralsina> dobey: +1
<rye> ralsina: i can has sync menu, i am on Quantal!
<rye> ?
<ralsina> rye: it's still ... not finished? ;)
<dobey> doh, forgot to tweak the reviewer/subscription settings
<ralsina> rye: you can have almost the same functionality by installing sni-qt and running u1cp --with-icon
<ralsina> rye: the final integrated version will not require you to run u1cp all the time, though
<chaselivingston> hey guys, got a new darwin build i can test? :)
<ralsina> mmcc: ping ^
<ralsina> chaselivingston: mmcc was doing one last night, but I have not seen it
<rye> ralsina: http://ubuntuone.com/4o0qdudDJxlRdYQBvzXFd1 :)
<rye> ralsina: it was this way for 5 seconds then loaded properly
<ralsina> rye: looking...
<chaselivingston> ralsina: gotcha, was just chatting w/ roberta and she mentioned there were plans to send something to QA soon so i wanted to try and get that build, the one i currently have doesn't work very well :)
<ralsina> chaselivingston: yes, the plan was getting it done today
<ralsina> rye: ugh, but yes, that has been happening lately
<ralsina> me
<dobey> me
<gatox> me
<mmcc> me
<briancurtin> me
<ralsina> alecu, thisfred: say me
<alecu> me
<ralsina> thisfred: you are last. Go me :-)
<ralsina> DONE: mgmt call, other calls, 1-1s, reviews TODO: more calls, reviews BLOCKED: no NEXT: dobey
<thisfred> me
<dobey> DONE: releases, uploads, control-panel FFe, dropped installer dep in ubuntu
<dobey> TODO: final releases/uploads, re-upload of u1client for u1client-data FFe/MIR
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> gatox: go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Play around with gobject introspection and the SyncMenu. Get the same C example working on Python. Start looking at ubuntuone-client to see where it should be integrated.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Write the tests and implement the SyncMenu in u1-client
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> mmcc, go
<mmcc> DONE: testing launchd daemon, quit problems
<mmcc> TODO: build, qa,
<mmcc> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: webclient porting, 1-1
<briancurtin> TODO: keep pushing on to reduce failures, working on webclient oauth tests right now
<briancurtin> NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: dug deeper in the depths of vala and our webservices
<alecu> TODO: find a vala way to turn async code inside out
<alecu> BLOCKED: kinda
<alecu> NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: u1db basic auth / server playlists TODO: u1db server playlists BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> ok, comments?
<alecu> gatox: "Get the same C example working on Python." <- great!
<gatox> alecu, thx :D
<ralsina> EOM then
<mmcc> I saw the pings - I didn't get back to the computer last night, building a new .app now.
<ralsina> mmcc: cool
<thisfred> ralsina, reminder that I will be gone for 2 weeks starting sept. 24, on account of getting the hell out of Dodge/Baltimore.
<ralsina> thisfred: awesome :-)
<ralsina> thisfred: to Portland right?
<thisfred> yep, we found a place
<ralsina> thisfred: cool
<mmcc> thisfred: what part of town will you be in?
<thisfred> mmcc, north east of the river, I think it's called Boise
<ralsina> Isn't Boise the capital of Idaho?
<ralsina> random inaccurate data, brought to you by ralsina, encyclopedia of useless and slightly off data.
<pedronis> ralsina: name reuse is popular anyway
<chaselivingston> mmcc: any news on an updated darwin build?
<thisfred> ralsina, it is, but it's also the name of the neighbourhood
<ralsina> pedronis: goes to show cartography is not real science. Imagine if we called random animals "dogs" just because.
<mmcc> chaselivingston: in progress now. my apologies for not having it yesterday
<chaselivingston> mmcc: not a problem, just making sure i hadn't missed it :)
<ralsina> thisfred: hope the rat population is under control there :-)
<ralsina> thisfred: and that they are not part of the typical local cuisine
<thisfred> ralsina, it is physically impossible that it is worse than here
<ralsina> thisfred: and other random scary fake anecdotes about baltimore you have fed me over two years ;-)
<thisfred> it's not all bad, but the bad parts are pretty bad.
<briancurtin> ralsina: you should watch the TV series "The Wire"
<pedronis> ralsina: oh the big fun of when people give you a city name and a street name in the US but not the state
<ralsina> pedronis: evergreen avenue, springfield!
<thisfred> and Baltimore the good parts might be thinner than Javascript the good parts ;)
<briancurtin> *evergreen terrace
<ralsina> oops, sorry
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> it's 'avenida siempreviva' in spanish, so I was guessing ;-)
<thisfred> actually Matt Groening is from Portland
<dobey> so are skinny jeans
<ralsina> so is cement?
<thisfred> so is Stumptown Coffee, so I still win :)
<mmcc> ralsina: Isle of Portland in Dorset
<thisfred> not to mention Voodoo donuts
<dobey> eh
<mmcc> btw thisfred, you are ~3 miles from Kenny & Zuke's Delicatessen. I'm jealous
 * thisfred puts that on his bucket list
<mmcc> also thisfred see http://mrgan.com/pdxfood/
 * dobey will keep his sweet tea and pork bbq. you can have all the hipster vegetarians
 * ralsina 's bucket list: 1) a bucket 2) a different bucket
<thisfred> ralsina, sounds more like a hashmap :P
<dobey> "How are you today, sir?" "Better." "Better?" "Better get a bucket."
<ralsina> thisfred: it's my <ol>  of buckets
<thisfred> mmcc, have heard great things about Pok Pok. I think they recently opened a restaurant in NY too
<dobey> there's a Nando's in Washington D.C. now
<dobey> and mattgriffin still wins. he has the moth
<thisfred> That's a great place, I admit. But there's great restaurants in Baltimore too. Portland just has a ton more, and a lot more cheap and good options.
<thisfred> lots of food trucks too
<dobey> hooray; ubuntuone-installer is gone.
<thisfred> also, we have a brewery across the street. This could prove a mistake.
<dobey> now if we can get rid of ubuntuone-couch
<thisfred> dobey, or at least rename it to u1-auth or something, and take out the couch parts
<dobey> well, that was one of the other many projects i didn't get around to this cycle
<dobey> moving all the "credentials" stuff for u1 into ubuntuone-credentials, and getting rid of u1-couch
<thisfred> yeah
<dobey> but maybe i'll do that first thing after the 12.10 release
<dobey> just to get it done
<ralsina> dobey: good idea
<ralsina> dobey: we could clean up a lot of that sort of things
<dobey> or maybe today if i get furious enough
<dobey> i'm sure release team would ♥ me doing another FFE/newpackage/MIR today
<ralsina> dobey: have some calmdown tea :-)
<ralsina> dobey: and let's set aside a couple of weeks right after release to wreak havoc
<thisfred> that's not the one made from coca leaves
<mmcc> thisfred: just noticed that http://slappycakes.com/ isn't on that list… if you like breakfast foods, that's a fun spot
<ralsina> thisfred: coca tea is both delicious, and seriously WAKEUPDUDE effective
<thisfred> Yeah I had it in Cordoba
<mmcc> oops, this build will have the share links tab in it again…
<thisfred> thx, another one for the list
<dobey> thisfred: you were not there for the platform sprint were you?
 * dobey doesn't remember
<mmcc> ugh, moving a big .zip into a watched folder with the root daemon generates a MakeFile but no upload action…
<mmcc> >_<
<thisfred> dobey, where? Portland? no, I've only ever been there when I was going to a wedding in Seattle.
 * gatox lunch
<dobey> thisfred: yeah. this place was pretty good: http://www.veritablequandary.com/
<thisfred> menu looks awesome yeah
<thisfred> and brunch
<mmcc> mmmm, brunch
<dobey> mmm, elevensies
<mmcc> here's the most recent build of the mac client: http://ubuntuone.com/6WRvVdrg5EJc1alQM6EFb9
<mmcc> cc chaselivingston ---^
<chaselivingston> mmcc: thanks :)
<mmcc> you will have to change or delete your syncdaemon.conf to enable the new daemon. there's info in the README inside that .zip
<chaselivingston> mmcc: cool, thanks for the heads up
<ralsina> vila: ^
<mmcc> btw, chaselivingston and vila - this has a non-working share links tab. I will need to re-remove (or fix) that for our public release. but fyi, don't expect that to work
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ack
<vila> mmcc: ghaa, just finished my tests :-/
<mmcc> vila: d'oh
<vila> mmcc: which went pretty well, so we certainly do need more ;)
<mmcc> vila: confused - need more tests?
<ralsina> mmcc: of course. There are always bugs, so if the tests pass, we need more tests :-)
<vila> mmcc: if you mention some fix to remove or things that don't work and I didn't encounter any issues, I need to have more tests that would have reveal that ;)
<mmcc> aha. and here I thought I could just go to brunch :)
<vila> mmcc: go to brunch !
<mmcc> :) kidding, I just got here. I'm going to see if I can reproduce this sync bug with the new daemon that I ran into trying to upload the new build
<chaselivingston> mmcc: remind me how to see the waiting transfers and such w/ u1sdtool?
<mmcc> % ./UbuntuOne.app/Contents/Resources/U1SDTool.app/Contents/MacOS/u1sdtool --current-transfers
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ack, thanks
<mmcc> brb, coffee
<chaselivingston> mmcc: seem to be stuck at file sync starting… fwiw i wasn't asked for my admin password
<ralsina> I am running out of battery, so will have to head back home, and either hope the internet there works, or grab the power adapter and head bac out.
<ralsina> So, will be back eventually.
<dobey> need to get lunch, bbiab
<thisfred> all this talk of brunch made me fry eggs and bacon
<mmcc> chaselivingston: hmm. you should've been asked. can you paste the contents of your controlpanel.log?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: where is that located?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: ~/Library/Caches/ubuntuone/log/controlpanel.log
<mmcc> chaselivingston: also, can you check if you have more than one ubuntuone-syncdaemon process running?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: https://pastebin.canonical.com/74338/
<chaselivingston> mmcc: did check that, only saw one
 * mmcc had to go get my phone for 2-factor… looking now
<mmcc> chaselivingston: ok, it looks like maybe you already had the daemon installed from one of the earlier builds. this shouldn't be a problem for people who only had the alpha from two weeks ago, but you've been using other builds, right?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: right
<mmcc> so can you paste the results of 'sudo launchctl list com.ubuntu.one.fsevents'
<chaselivingston> mmcc: https://pastebin.canonical.com/74339/
<mmcc> and the resultlts of 'grep com.ubuntu /var/log/system.log'
<chaselivingston> mmcc: https://pastebin.canonical.com/74340/
<mmcc> ok, I think it's an old version - so, quit the app, make sure syncdaemon is dead, then remove the existing daemon with 'sudo launchctl remove com.ubuntu.one.fsevents', and try restarting the app again. it should ask for your password then
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ah, there we go, asked for password and now file sync is in progress
<chaselivingston> mmcc: seems to be syncing as well
<mmcc> chaselivingston: great. If you have a chance, can you test dragging a file into the watched folder using the finder works? That's the bug I ran into. I have a hunch that it's ignoring some event flags, but I wanted to be sure it's not just me
<chaselivingston> mmcc: i actually did that earlier and it shows up on the web
<mmcc> hrm. ok, thanks!
<chaselivingston> mmcc: no problem!
<mandel> I cannot believe that compiz crashes as much as it does..
 * alecu is off to have lunch and run some errands
<alecu> and I'm back
<gatox> brb
<gatox> back
<dobey> meh; going to take forever to build stuff in a PPA today
<mmcc> so, a couple people had issues with today's build because a previous build installed the old non-working root daemon. I'm adding better daemon version checking so we can avoid having to tell people to 'sudo launchctl remove' the daemon before running a new build
<ralsina> mmcc: ok
<mmcc> it always checked the version, now it does something with that :)
<mmcc> this was on the list after 'get it working'
<ralsina> hahaha
<dobey> bah, i really want some soft pretzels right now
<dobey> or an alternative form of lots of carbs/sugar might be acceptable. like beer
<ralsina> dobey: since you are in core hours, make that light beer.
<ralsina> or some non-alcoholic beverage, like Budweiser.
<dobey> lol
<dobey> in only drink light beers… like Chimay
<ralsina> hmmmm chimay
<mmcc> still far from beer time here - I'm drinking Ubuntu Coffee
<mmcc> really - http://www.allegrocoffee.com/coffee/coffee-products/coffee-blends#cafe-ubuntu
<mmcc> thisfred, if you're still around, just saw this on twitter: http://xoxofest.com/guide/  -- a guide to cool stuff in portland
<thisfred> mmcc, awesome, thx!
<gatox> people, eod for me..... see you tomorrow!! enjoy :D
<ralsina> bye gatox!
<gatox> ralsina, bye
<mmcc> lunch
<ralsina> EOD for me, as usual, will do reviews at night on request
<ralsina> bye!
<dobey> ok, am off as well. have a good evening all
<mmcc> back from lunch
<mmcc> so ctypes uses a single underscore for the _fields_ magic variable. only, code using wrong double underscores worked fine without it. what is it even for?
<mmcc> have to go now, ctypes is making it hard to print the errors so I can tell why I don't have permission to remove the old daemon from code…
<mmcc> will try to get back to this tonight
#ubuntuone 2012-09-13
<tamotsukun> Good morning! ^^
<tamotsukun> Has anyone experience with calling the UO API in Objective-C? :)
<tamotsukun> Somehow, after signing in (and receiving the access token and secret) I don't need to pass the token to the API since I get proper responses even without it. oO
<tamotsukun> I mean, I sign in (OAuth) and can get my quota via "https://one.ubuntu.com/api/file_storage/v1" without passing the at with the request ...
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
<tamotsukun> Good morning^^
<tamotsukun> jo^^
<tamotsukun> If I may repeat my question, has anyone here experience with calling the UO API in Objective-C? :)
<mandel> tamotsukun, you will have to wait 'til the morning in the usa, the ios developer do have that experience
<tamotsukun> Mandel, thank you. :)
<tamotsukun> I thought so, too. But I wanted to try my luck! ^^
<keepbro> hi guys - Ive got a small problem - Im trying to setup my ubuntuone accoubt and I entered my email and details but it hasnt sent me a verification code - have I done something wrong?
<keepbro> is anyone in here?
<keepbro> guess not
<tamotsukun> I the USA it's still early in the morning :)
<keepbro> oh yeah - sorry uk time
<keepbro> ill ask later
<keepbro> ciao
<tamotsukun> ciao
<gatox> good morning!
<alecu> hello, all!
<alecu> ls -la
<alecu> wrong window!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<gatox> alecu, -rw-rw-r--  1 gatox gatox  3548 Aug  3 11:35 run-tests.bat
<gatox> drwxrwxr-x  7 gatox gatox  4096 Aug  3 11:35 tests
<gatox> drwxrwxr-x  7 gatox gatox  4096 Aug  8 15:44 ubuntuone
<gatox> ...
<alecu> hi gatox
<gatox> :P
<alecu> I've been fighting all morning with my VPS, because quasselcore would not start :P
<alecu> gatox: what's that?
<gatox> ls -la :P
<gatox> from u1-client
<ralsina> alecu: want an account on my quasselcore?
<alecu> ralsina: it was my burst vps acting weird. It took 3 minutes to login via ssh, and then after trying many things, it took more than 15mins for a reboot
<ralsina> alecu: ouch
<alecu> ralsina: anyway, I'm moving away from burst. It's been very slow for ages
<ralsina> alecu: and since my vps is n the same company, probably not going to be much in the way of redundancy
<ralsina> alecu: really? Mine has been nice.
<alecu> (and as I type this, it seems to be fast now :P)
<ralsina> hehe
<alecu> bah, fast.
<alecu> not as slow as before.
<ralsina> alecu: sometimes it's a matter of changing nodes
<ralsina> alecu: you can ask tech support to move you
<alecu> ralsina: does that mean pointing my dns to the new ip?
<mandel> alecu, did you get my mail?
<ralsina> alecu: *maybe*
<ralsina> alecu: I think they can move your IP with you
<alecu> ralsina: too much trouble :-) I'll probably move out for good :P
<mandel> alecu, did an update to your branch with the basic skeleton of the callabacks and with a callback that will give you the password that the user gave
<alecu> ralsina: I also have an old tektonic account that's been reliable all this years. It's more expensive, but more it's been more responsive too.
<ralsina> alecu: yes, I had my company on tektonic
<alecu> mandel: great!
<ralsina> alecu: it was reliable
<ralsina> also, expensive :-)
<alecu> mandel: ping
<ralsina> dobey: ping when you are around
<tamotsukun> Good morning
<mandel> alecu, yes :)
<mandel> ??
<tamotsukun> Anyone here who has experience with the UO API in Objective-C? :)
<dobey> ralsina: hi
<alecu> mandel: I can't believe that nobody on that sprint is able to point you at what the problem with that preview that's not getting refresed
<alecu> *refreshed
<mandel> alecu, yes, they have no clue and other things to work on.. I know the correct generic preview is sent (from the model->title info) but have no idea where is the error, I'll keep digging since that is the last problem to solve, the rest is design
<mandel> alecu, and although right now the preview is ugly (getting design specs soon) that is the last bug in the entire lens thing
<alecu> mandel: awesome. I'll hook your password callback to the code that does the purchase webcall, and we are ready :P
<mandel> alecu, awesome :) let me know if it makes sense, ideally you will get a HashMap with a string gvariant and can use it
<tamotsukun> Nobody? :)
<mandel> tamotsukun, lets ask urbanape
<mandel> tamotsukun, I think we should know
<alecu> tamotsukun: both of our iOS developers are on the US, so they probably have not started their work day yet.
<alecu> tamotsukun: please try asking here again in a few hours.
<tamotsukun> alecu, thank you. I will come back in a few hours! :)
<tamotsukun> Have a nice day!
<alecu> mandel: I'm getting this: /home/alecu/dash/source/unity/tests/test-gestures/compiz_mock/core/window.h:25:25: fatal error: core/window.h: No such file or directory
<alecu> mandel: do you have any idea what I might be missing?
<mandel> alecu, which branch?
<mandel> sorry, stupid question, unity one
<mandel> let me check, did you merge the branch with trunk?
<alecu> mandel: yes
<alecu> mandel: I updated trunk before doing it
<mandel> alecu, let me update my tree and take a look
<mandel> alecu, might have been something new that landed in trunk, is a moving target atm
<alecu> mandel: I'll try unmerging, to see if trunk has the same issue.
<mandel> alecu, ok, did the vala branch compile?
<mandel> alecu, I need to update compiz to get trunk building, give me some mins
<alecu> mandel: how are you updating compiz?
<alecu> via a ppa or compiling from trunk?
<mandel> alecu, ppa
<mandel> alecu, I've got it compiling yet it was complaining that I was missing /usr/share/compiz/xslt/compiz_gsettings_schemas.xslt
 * mandel misses python
<alecu> mandel: lolz
<alecu> mandel: rotflcopter
<mandel> lol
<alecu> mandel: I, on the other hand have acquired a fondness for Vala.
<mandel> alecu, I'm not surprise compiling and complaining are so similar words..
<alecu> mandel: as much as "programador Vala" sounds so awful in argentino.
<mandel> alecu, yes, is not cpp!!! I would take vala any time over the::annoying->language.c_str()
<alecu> mandel: in fact, I'm preparing a Lightning talk called "Vala for twisted programmers"
<mandel> hahahaha
<alecu> mandel: you have yield in vala! and something similar to @inlineCallbacks!
<alecu> mandel: it's awesome!
<mandel> alecu, and lambdas and delegates, so yes, it is a good wrapper around glib :)
<mandel> alecu, I also discovered why they use ? when it is not needed (pointers) it generates extra code to ensure that you are ready for null
<alecu> mandel: I think that's backwards: it checks for null when there is no ?. When there's a ?, the null check is skipped.
<mandel> alecu, when you use ? it knows that it can get a null pointer, else it does not
<mandel> and you can also do int?
<alecu> mandel: right, and the "checks" for null are only present in the code when there is no "?"
<dobey> alecu: in the generated C yes, but valac itself has checks for when you try to pass null into an argument that doesn't have the ?
<dobey> alecu: so if you try to pass null in the vala code to something that doesn't allow null, you'll get a compile error from valac, rather than waiting for the program to fail when you run it
<mandel> that is why I was trying to explain and failed
<mandel> alecu, anyway, getting back to work, I have no problem compiling it with the unity staging ppa and Q
<dobey> ralsina: is your internet behaving today?
<ralsina> dobey: no, but I am in a very nice bar
<ralsina> dobey: it crashes every day ~9AM and comes back ~11AM
<ralsina> dobey: and has done that monday-friday for over a week
<dobey> ralsina: one of your neighbors hijacking your connection to run a shady business for 2 hours?
<ralsina> dobey: it's my working hypothesis, actually
<ralsina> or rather, "neighbour doing something evil with an electrical device and fuzzying my phoneline"
<dobey> i believe that is called brown boxing, in the official parlance
<ralsina> I don't think it's intentional
<ralsina> since the adsl modem has no link, it's completely useless for anyone, and you can't just hook another one in that line because it's uplink-locked
<ralsina> and if someone managed to crack a adsl modem so it works on my line it would be *much* easier to just connect to my wifi, which has the password on the name as courtesy ;-)
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> so it would take a strange combination of genius and utter idiocy to steal my internet this specific way
<alecu> ralsina: how are we doing the team meeting today? mumble? hangout? skype? teleportation pods?
<ralsina> mumble
<ralsina> my teleportation pod is at home
<ralsina> paradoxical, I know
<alecu> ack
<mmcc> hi folks. just wrote nice notes for standup, before realizing it's Thursday
<alecu> it gets really paradoxical with time machines. With teleportation pods things are usually more stable
<alecu> mmcc: you can use them as notes for this meeting!
<mmcc> alecu: nah, just gonna wing it
<mmcc> gotta get one of those teleportation pods that teleports itself, too
<alecu> yo dawg!
<gatox> me
<ralsina> gatox: you mumble
<gatox> :P
<ralsina> I have exactly 31 minutes of battery left  :-)
<dobey> assuming you're not using mumble on it
<dobey> joshuahoover, thisfred: mumble?
<ralsina> also, you will listen some nice soothing bossa nova, since I am on a cafe
<joshuahoover> dobey: yep, let me get my headset on...one min.
<thisfred> on my way
<dobey> all i hear is line noise from the power supply in my speakers
<ralsina> can anyone hear me?
<dobey> very noisy
<dobey> too much gain or so
<dobey> for some reason mumble decided push to talk meant push to do nothing, today
<ralsina> dobey: are 6+ hour delays on PPA builds the standard?
<ralsina> or did I choose a very bad day to try my hand at packaging? ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: which PPA are you building in? your own?
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<dobey> ralsina: it might have a lower build score, so might take longer; but i had a couple of nightlies builds say "6 hours" yesterday, but didn't take that long
<dobey> ralsina: it will take a while still, but it might not actually take 6+ hours
<ralsina> dobey: it already has been there 5:30 and says 30 minutes :-)
<ralsina> dobey: it's ok, I am not in a hurry at all
<dobey> it's not 'normal' i guess, but some of the builders are disabled
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> ralsina: part of the problem is also that some jobs which are arch-independent still only build on i386; so all the python-only code and the recipe source package creation, and translation templates imports stuff, all runs on the i386 builders; which can clog them up a bit too
<dobey> anyway, need to get lunch here. bbiab :)
 * gatox lunch + errands
 * ralsina looks at the battery... 3minutes (those are long minutes!)
<ralsina> anyway, lunch sounds good
<alecu> mandel: did you get past the xslt issue?
<mandel> alecu, yes, I compiled everything with no problem, do you have issues?
<mandel> alecu, by they way, I simply copied the missing xlt from the compiz src
<alecu> mandel: that seems to work. I'll have to wait for an hour for compiz to compile first :P
 * alecu grabs his plastic sword. COMPILE!
<mmcc> alecu, is that this sword: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/a3/Purple_dragon_book_b.jpg ?
<mandel> If you see mi going on an off it means that my nvidia drivers are going crazy due to unity
<alecu> mmcc: lol. It's this one: http://xkcd.com/303/
<mmcc> alecu: oh right. :)
<alecu> mandel: I got everything to compile
<mandel> alecu, \o/
<alecu> mandel: and I even got your screen displayed, with the info gotten from the webservices
<alecu> mandel: so \o/ indeed
<alecu> mandel: one thing: I can't see the input box for the password
<mandel> alecu, yes, that is nux being an ass, I'm in the process of creating decoration so you can see the text entry
<mandel> alecu, but is there, click between the two labels
<mandel> alecu, that is the default text entry.. is between pathetic and depressing
<alecu> mandel: doh, it's there, true!
<alecu> mandel: thanks!
<mandel> alecu, np, I spent hours thinking it was not there..
<mandel> alecu, you should be able to do the full process while I make the preview better looking and show the other previews (cancel shows the last preview for example)
<alecu> mandel: yes, I'll have lunch and will work on finishing the purchase
<mandel> alecu, awesome then, it seems that we are going to be on time :)
<alecu> mandel: we are going to have "something" on time.
<alecu> mandel: we are a long bugfixing way of having it on time :-)
 * briancurtin lunch + doctor run
<mandel> alecu, well, yes, we wanted to have an example on time, bug are to be expected
<mandel> alecu, specially when I had to fix a lot of little things within the dash
<alecu> mandel: right!
<alecu> mandel: got a minute for mumbling?
<mandel> alecu, sure, let me reboot to mac os x :)
<mandel> alecu, give me some mins, I managed to get from one preview to another \o/
<mandel> alecu, mumble?
<alecu> mandel: sure, let's
<mandel> alecu, ok, launching mumble
<mmcc> anyone currently have a mac handy to test creating a new account with the latest build?
<mmcc> lisette ran across a problem with PIL loading one of its C modules, but it works fine for me… wondering if anyone else can reproduce
<ralsina> mmcc: sorry, no, still at a bar :-(
<gatox> backkkkk....... my laptop almost die :P
 * briancurtin back
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> mmcc: do you have a link to the iconutils thing to convert PNG to icns on mac?
<mmcc> dobey: a link to the docs? the tool itself is just installed in /usr/bin/iconutil
<dobey> mmcc: yes. so i can see what all the arguments are/etc… i don't have a mac to look at :)
<dobey> ah, hrmm; may have found a useful PDF from developer.apple.com
<mmcc> https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/GraphicsAnimation/Conceptual/HighResolutionOSX/Optimizing/Optimizing.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40012302-CH7-SW2
<mmcc> also, "Usage: iconutil --convert ( icns | iconset) [--output file] file"
<dobey> thanks
<mmcc> the docs say that -c is also OK:
<mmcc> iconutil -c icns <iconset filename>
<mmcc> and 'icon set filename' is actually a directory named something.iconset
<dobey> yeah. thanks
<dobey> and with that, brb
<briancurtin> although i cant read most of the schedule, PyCon AR looks like it's going to be awesome given the names i recognize :)
<ralsina> briancurtin: hopefully!
<ralsina> after 15 years speaking in public this is the gig that makes me most nervous in ... about 14 of those years
 * ralsina goes check that 15 number... DAMN make that 20
<ralsina> looks like I got older while I was not looking
<briancurtin> my age calendar often has off-by-one errors. usually the first few months of being some age i end up saying "i'm 27...oh, wait, 28"
<ralsina> 27... ok, I am depressed now :-)
<mmcc> briancurtin: mine just stopped at 30. I'm actually 33 but I always think I'm 30
<chaselivingston> ralsina: if it makes you feel any better, I'm 22 :)
<ralsina> chaselivingston: hmmm testing... nope. Now that means there is someone working here that could be my son.
<dobey> how old is gatox? 15?
 * ralsina feels like he's in Logan's Run now
<gatox> dobey, heyyyyy... why? :(
<chaselivingston> ralsina: haha, very nice
<dobey> ralsina: RENEW! RENEW!
<dobey> gatox: haha :)
<ralsina> dobey: I think I will run away in my hovercar :-)
<gatox> dobey, i'm 26
<ralsina> dobey: also, knowing "RENEW, RENEW" means you could RENEW too ;-)
 * dobey has Logan's Run on blu-ray
<dobey> gatox: i guess it's not as fun to joke about you without mandel here too :)
<gatox> dobey, yes jeejejej
<gatox> dobey, mandel was really sad when he wasn't the youngest anymore
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> eh, when i started at HelixCode/Ximian/Novell way back in the day, i was 19.
<mmcc> idea: USB punching bag with LCD screen that shows the name of the technology you currently most want to batter
<mmcc> presently, ctypes
<mmcc> specifically, if you have a ctypes Structure and typo '__fields__' instead of '_fields_', it just silently works…? except, is it the right type or not? argh
 * gatox eod!! see you tomorrow people
<ralsina> I have to go pickup my mom
<ralsina> will be back much later
<mmcc> lunch
<beast_> hello everyone
<beast_> im having a problem in ubuntu 12.04 x86
<beast_> its taken me a few days to get wireless internet to work, and now that i did, the system is not loading the ndiswrapper module after a reboot.
<beast_> how can i force or make the system load the module after every reboot?
<chaselivingston> hi beast_, may i recommend checking out http://askubuntu.com
<beast_> chaselivingston, thx ill give it a look see
<chaselivingston> beast_: np :)
<beast_> chaselivingston, unfortunately, im not finding anything there..
<beast_> this is aggravating.
<beast_> its taken me a few days just to get wireless to work. and now it doesnt want to work after a reboot unless i manually reload the module.
<briancurtin> beast_: are there any other ubuntu channels you could try? this channel is specifically about the Ubuntu One product
<chaselivingston> beast_: feel free to ask a question there, giving folks the opportunity to respond. http://askubuntu.com/questions/ask
<beast_> briancurtin, i guess ill have to find out the hard way and type out the same question and un-numbered number of times to other people.
<beast_> damnit.
<beast_> thx anyways guys
<beast_> adios
<dobey> briancurtin, chaselivingston: if people ask general ubuntu questions in the future, just point them at #ubuntu instead
<dobey> doh
<dobey> eh, i need to go. gotta cut the grass^H^Hweeds before it gets dark
<dobey> later
<tamotsukun> Good evening, are there still some iOS developers around? :)
#ubuntuone 2012-09-14
<chaselivingston> ping mmcc: around?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: EOD a little while ago, just checked in and saw your ping. I'll be back a bit tonight, maybe email me? or I'll just catch you tomorrow
<chaselivingston> mmcc: cool, i'll email you
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, folks! :-D
<ramon> Happy Friday ;)
<czajkowski> mandel`: mandel two of you!
<mandel> czajkowski, yes, bip server issues :)
<alecu> mandel: hello!
<gatox> good morniing
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<gatox> people, ralsina is having issues with his internet connection, and he can't leave his home at this moment.. just to let you know
<gatox> the sync menu is looking gooood! :D
<mandel> alecu, hello!
<mandel> alecu, sorry I was out for lunch
<alecu> hola mandel!
<alecu> mandel: any news about the demo?
<alecu> mandel: did you got my latest branch?
<mandel> alecu, yes, I saw your latests branch, so far I have no idea about the demo, we should ash ralsina
<dobey> gatox: so what does it look like?
<gatox> dobey, like it works :P
<gatox> (the new one)
<alecu> mandel: have you pushed the unity branch that fixes the state machine?
<dobey> gatox: i was hoping for pictures :)
<gatox> dobey, let me add the progress bar and i'll have pretty pictures :P
<mandel> alecu, not yet, let me finish a fix I have and send it to you
<dobey> gatox: how about a reivew of https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-data/move-icons/+merge/124425 ? :)
<gatox> on it
<mandel> alecu, pushed to lp:~mandel/avani/u1-payment-preview there are BIG problems with the new layout of things and the new fonts, fixing them at the moment
<gatox> dobey, +1
<mandel> alecu, you will see that the transition to the new preview is broken, so we have to add extra code to DashView.cpp to know how to do it correctly
<alecu> mandel: what about the password entry box?
<alecu> mandel: does it still show the password contents???
<mandel> alecu, yes, major bug there.. even doing the following: lp:~alecu/avani/unity-lens-music.ubuntuone-purchase does not work
<mandel> alecu, I need to debug nux :(
<mandel> alecu, I don't think it really supports it, but is easy to implement
<alecu> mandel: right
<alecu> mandel: the thing is that to complete a purchase right now you need to use your real password, so make sure to change it after your demo :-)
<mandel> alecu, sorry, pasted the wrong code, I meant doing: password_entry_->text_entry()->SetPasswordMode(true)
<alecu> mandel: ah, "even doing"... the above.
<mandel> alecu, yes, and we just found the error, a bug in nux
<mandel> alecu, doing a workaround right now
<mandel> alecu, if you pull you will have a copy with no public password
<alecu> mandel: great, thanks!
<mandel> alecu, I'll keep improving the ui to make the layout work.. we lack a grid layout or a form layout in nux so getting the things right with HLayout and VLayout is a hard thing to do :-/
<gatox> alecu, ping
<alecu> gatox: pong
<gatox> alecu, pm
 * dobey wonders when ralsina will have internet again
<gatox> dobey, do you need me to send him a sms?
<dobey> no
<dobey> and i can do that if i need to anyway :)
<dobey> irc-sms gateway == win
<mmcc_> good morning everyone
<gatox> mmcc_, hi
<mmcc> hi gatox!
<ralsina> dobey: here I am!
<facundobatista> does anybody know where the "temp-directory" is set for the tests when I run "make test" in the client?
<ralsina> I am changing ISPs on monday, so hopefully this will not happen again
<ralsina> yeah right
<dobey> heh
<thisfred> me
<gatox> me
<dobey> facundobatista: it's set to the default trial directory; do you need to change it for a test run?
<dobey> me
<facundobatista> dobey, where the default trial directory is set? my problem is that it's being set to an unicode path and this break an assertion in code
<mandel> facundobatista, isn't it in devtools?
<dobey> in trial
<facundobatista> mandel, can not find where
<mandel> facundobatista, sets the env variable, right dobey?
<mmcc> me
<alecu> oh, me
<dobey> it's os.path.join(os.getcwd(), '_trial_temp') by default
<gatox> thisfred, go 12:02
<facundobatista> dobey, where's that? if I run that in a clean python env, I get bytes path
<thisfred> DONE: being sickish TODO: finish private u1db server API | make playlists work with that API BLOCKED: no NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Moving forward with the SyncMenu implementation in u1-client. Trying to get the timer to work to update the progress of the files being uploading.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with the sync menu implementation.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> dobey, go
<dobey> facundobatista:         trial_temp_dir = os.environ.get('TRIAL_TEMP_DIR', os.getcwd())
<dobey> DONE: team call, stopped u1client-data FFe/UIFe, researched webapps packaging, bug #1050923
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1050923 in ubuntuone-client-data stable-4-0 "Icons not getting installed" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1050923
<dobey> TODO: reviews, new icons?, webapp package
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> mmcc: go
<mmcc> DONE: helped lisette with daemon issues, root daemon version checking / upgrading
<mmcc> TODO: daemon event processing bug with move
<mmcc> BLOK: daemon upgrade runs into apparent bug in apple code or docs,
<mmcc> NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: lens now contacts all required webservices and completes a purchase
<alecu> TODO: handle lots of errors and corner cases, lots more tests
<alecu> BLOCKED: no!
<alecu> NEXT: ralsina, when he gets back
<dobey> facundobatista: that bit is in dev-tools
<alecu> oh, he's here!
<facundobatista> dobey, ok, that I get bytes
<facundobatista> dobey, but next line does:
<facundobatista>         homedir = os.path.join(trial_temp_dir, options['temp-directory'])
<facundobatista> and that options['temp-directory'] is unicode for me
<facundobatista> and I can not find where options['temp-directory'] is set
<dobey> facundobatista: it is set in trial itself
<dobey> facundobatista: but in dev-tools we use unicode_literals, and maybe something is causing that to be unicode as well
<briancurtin> DONE: banging on tests, loving python3
<briancurtin> TODO: keep on porting, hopefully get to a point where the devtools branch can be merged without breaking SSO
<alecu> briancurtin: standup!
<ralsina> me (and hey, I am just connecting ;-)
<dobey> facundobatista: oh, sorry it's set in dev-tools
<dobey> facundobatista:                      ['temp-directory', None, '_trial_temp', None],
<ralsina> DONE: calls, fought the ISP man, and the ISP man won, 1-1s, some reviews, planning TODO: catchup, decisions BLOCKED: not yet
<facundobatista> dobey, yeap
<facundobatista> alecu, dobey, so, we're setting the _trial_temp directory to unicode, and then in expand_user() in the client we assert isinstance(result, str)
<facundobatista> alecu, dobey, what should we do?
<facundobatista> alecu, dobey, if we remove the
<facundobatista>                      ['temp-directory', None, '_trial_temp', None],
<facundobatista> line,
<dobey> facundobatista: and a test in client is failing?
<facundobatista> it uses the same value from twisted, that is bytes
<facundobatista> dobey, yeap
<facundobatista> dobey, u1trial -t TestRequestQueue.test_with_one_run tests/syncdaemon/test_action_queue.py
<facundobatista> a bunch in there, but only because they use expand_user()
<facundobatista> I mean, not the test is failing
<facundobatista> it uses expand_user, production code, that has an assert that explodes to the temp dir that is being set when running the tests
<dobey> huh, why is it not failing in tarmac or nightlies?
<facundobatista> dobey, it's a very good question
 * gatox lunch + errands
<facundobatista> dobey, maybe something is not really updated?
<facundobatista> dobey, in nessita's machine (I'm here with her), that has an english machine and all updated, it fails also with the same
<nessita> facundobatista: you wanted this output? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1204997/
<dobey> facundobatista: no, everything is updated in tarmac/nightlies. it fails for me doing the u1trial -t to only run that test, but if i do u1trial tests/syncdaemon/test_action_queue.py it passes
<facundobatista> dobey, oh
<dobey> facundobatista: so perhaps there is some issue with isolation in that file?
<facundobatista> ugly indeed
<facundobatista> dobey, or maybe it just changes the order in how options are taken
<facundobatista> dobey, remember that u-dev-tools are setting (in unicode) the same setting that twisted does (in bytes)
<facundobatista> so, if u-dev-tools one comes second, all breaks, if twisted comes second, all works
<facundobatista> (the "comes first/second" that I mean is in u-dev-tools/devtools/utils.py, _parse_arguments)
<dobey> facundobatista: i don't think that's possible?
<facundobatista> dobey, the order change?
<dobey> yes
<facundobatista> dobey, I'm checking that right now
<facundobatista> dobey, no order change: if you don't run with the "-t", the u-dev-tools are not set into the game
<facundobatista> dobey, so, without "-t" (even running the whole test file, not the whole test suite), only the twisted's 'temp-directory' option is taken
<dobey> if i print repr of the default value, u'_trial_temp' is printed second in both cases
<dobey> facundobatista: how did you determine that?
<facundobatista> dobey, in u-dev-tools' utils.py, put this print:
<facundobatista>         print("========= adding", class_obj, class_obj.__dict__.get(attr, []))
<facundobatista> in line 44 (before list_obj is extended)
<facundobatista> dobey, it tells you where the options are, and from where they came
<dobey> facundobatista: both are added in both cases, for me, afaict
<dobey> facundobatista: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1205030/ is what i see
<facundobatista> dobey, which print did you put?
<dobey>         print('==add===', class_obj, class_obj.__dict__.get(attr, []))
<facundobatista> dobey, really? I see a lot more of addings, not only those two each time
<facundobatista> ah, you're grepping, sorry
<dobey> right :)
<dobey> facundobatista: i need to get something to eat, but i think the first thing we need to do is figure out why it isn't failing in the case of running the whole suite, and fix it to ensure it always fails. will poke a little more after lunch :)
<dobey> bbiab
<facundobatista> dobey, I also put a print in the expand_user, call, see this:
<facundobatista> when running only that test: https://pastebin.canonical.com/74581/
<facundobatista> when running everything: https://pastebin.canonical.com/74582/
<facundobatista> in the second pastebin, the _trial_temp is broken, but if you go to line 1060 you see that expand_user is not being called for that same test!
<facundobatista> dobey, *probably* because the expand_user() call comes from a chain of calls regarding configuration, and the config is already up from another value?
<mandel> alecu, just pushed a version to lp:~mandel/avani/u1-payment-preview with a decent text input (first version, I need to clean the code) but does have the bits we need, looks like the search bar and has password support
<mandel> alecu, in case you want to take a look
<mandel> EOD here, see you all!
<mandel> EOD here, see you all on monday!
<mandel> have a great women
<ralsina> "have a great women"? WAT
<briancurtin> nice, the whole vmware program froze...
<ralsina> briancurtin: detailed emulation.
<briancurtin> :)
<dobey> facundobatista: ah, possibly
<dobey> facundobatista: though weird that it's not unicode in any of those other tests, no?
<facundobatista> dobey, indeed
<dobey> facundobatista: ah, i wonder if it's one of the things that patches user_home?
<dobey> ah-ha!
<dobey> indeed
<alecu> "have a great women" indeed, mandel!
<dobey> facundobatista: it's because BaseTwistedTestcase in u1client (in contrib.testing.testcase) patches ubuntuone.platform.user_home, so when you run that one test alone, it doesn't happen because it doesn't use that test case, but only the twisted test case
<facundobatista> dobey, great you found it!
<dobey> facundobatista: but now, how to fix it? kill the patching of user_home in that test case?
<dobey> facundobatista: indeed, without that, i get a LOT of failures :)
<facundobatista> dobey, *one* way to fix it is to remove this line from u-devtools
<facundobatista>                   ['temp-directory', None, '_trial_temp', None],
<dobey> facundobatista: or make it be b'_trial_temp' instead rather
<dobey> facundobatista: but that also doesn't fix the problem of the tests not failing when it should :)
<facundobatista> dobey, ah, yes :)
<dobey> well i made the tests fail, then pass again; only changing u1client, but i don't know if we want an .encode() there
<dobey> mmcc: ping
<mmcc> what's up dobey?
<dobey> mmcc: hey. i'm making a branch to windows-installer to add ubuntuone-client-data to the sourcedeps branches; i see in the plist file a couple of references to .icns files, but don't see them anywhere. are they just not being included yet?
<mmcc> looking…
<mmcc> yeah, the icns is just on my system. I didn't include it because I knew you were working on icon stuff
<mmcc> now that you point it out, the plist has a redundant entry for the icon :) only one of those needs to exist
<dobey> ok. i know basically nothing about plist files. can i point it to a file inside the tree of a sourcedep?
<mmcc> the plist is only read by the app once it's bundled, so it only needs the filename, and setup-mac will have to copy from wherever the sourcedep is into the app wrapper
<mmcc> feel free to assign me a bug for making it do that, just let me know where to find client-data in the buildout - I'm assuming parts/ubuntuone-client-data/ if you're just adding it like the other sourcedeps
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> i am just adding it like the other sourcedeps
<dobey> brb
<dobey> hrmm, maybe i should put it under sources, rather than sourcedeps
<dobey> mmcc: where inside the tree does it need to be copied to, to add it to the .app?
<mmcc> dobey: not sure what you're asking - are you changing setup-mac or something else?
<dobey> mmcc: yeah, to copy the ubuntuone.icns in
<mmcc> ok, actually no need to change code in setup-mac -- as long as ubuntuone.icns is in the buildout/scripts/data/ directory, setup-mac will grab it and put it in the right place
<mmcc> oh, but if there's a setup in client-data, setup-mac should call that in the prepare step, then copy the result in to scripts/data
<dobey> ah, it's in a separate project. i'm fixing u1-win-installer to pull that project with buildout, and pull the icons for mac/win
<mmcc> make sense?
<dobey> well the .ico and .icns are just stored in vcs; setup.py doesn't isntall them. and generating the icons on mac/win will be painful
<mmcc> is the icns generated by client-data or just stored?
<mmcc> ah ok
<dobey> both
<dobey> if you change the .svg and run the build_png or build_icns command, it will want to regenerate the PNGs, and then regenerate the icns file
<dobey> well build_icns will regenerate the icns file
<dobey> which we will need to do on mac at some point
<mmcc> ok, but if I just grab a new branch, the icns will be there?
<mmcc> then we just need to add something like what we do for the certs in setup-mac.py:407 -- just copy the .icns into data/ in the prepare step
<dobey> yes
<mmcc> yeah, just a simple shutil.copyfile and you're set
<dobey> but i need to change client-data a bit, becuase the png2icns tool on linux doesn't support the fancy @2x sizes and such
<dobey> ah ok, to data/ then
<mmcc> yep
<gatox> eod here!! need to start preparing the things for the PyDay Cba... i'll see some of you tomorrow! bye! :D
<dobey> mmcc, briancurtin: i'll request you both as reviewers for this branch…
<mmcc> sounds good
<dobey> mmcc, briancurtin: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-windows-installer/add-data/+merge/124509
<briancurtin> looking
<mmcc> argh crashy emacs
<mmcc> dobey, in setup-mac.py, the line "+        os.chdir(os.path.join("sources", "ubuntuone-client-data"))" should have os.path.join(self.source_dir, "ubuntuone-client-data") instead
<mmcc> usually the sources aren't in sources/, they're in devsetup/parts
<mmcc> which is the default for source_dir…
<dobey> ah. i was actually editing the plain setup.py when i made that change, and copy/pasted it; i wonder if it should be using self.source_dir too, or is that different between darwin and win?
<mmcc> I think it's different
<mmcc> yeah, looks like the windows setup assumes everything's in sources/
<dobey> yeah, it does. wondering if that is broken though
<briancurtin> dobey: i have a change you'll need to make in conf.py to include client-data in the fetch command for the build_installer.py script
<briancurtin> re-running it right now then will post it
<dobey> ah, i see
<dobey> briancurtin: fixed/pushed
<briancurtin> dobey: NameError on sp_revno...but it doesn't appear in trunk either
<briancurtin> although it doesnt seem to fail on trunk either, at least as far as i know. trying now
<mmcc> pyflakes tells me there's also a (not new to this branch) typo'd "URL" instead of "url" on line 376 of setup.py…
<dobey> briancurtin: oh; i see the windows setup.py isn't building storage-protocol either
<dobey> briancurtin: why is that?
<briancurtin> no idea
<mmcc> I don't think it needs to
<dobey> where does it get the _pb2.py files which are built by protobuf from?
<dobey> setup-mac.py does build it
<briancurtin> dobey: that might be a part of the environment setup, since i know i had to add a way to download and locally install the protoc compiler. i
<briancurtin> i'll check on that
<alecu> ok, this is an early EOW for me. bye all!
<dobey> briancurtin: ok. i can remove that one for now as it wasn't there before. i had presumed it was overlooked (didn't actually check the code)
<briancurtin> dobey: i'm running it without sp_revno right now. that appears to have been the last thing
<dobey> briancurtin: removed the sp_revno usage, and pushed
<mmcc> dobey, works for me, +1
<mmcc> brb
<briancurtin> dobey: works, approving now
<dobey> great, thanks guys
<mmcc> ok, lunchtime here. if you guys leave before i get back, have a great weekend. or a great women, your choice
<dobey> both! :)
<dobey> have a great weekend all!
<briancurtin> hahaha
<mmcc> ok, heading out. if I hear back from apple's dev support guy about this code signing issue I'm having I might be back later to fix it. great women and men to everyone!
#ubuntuone 2012-09-15
<d3r3k> hiya all
<d3r3k> does anyone trouble trying to connect a windowz 7 to ubuntu one?
<kazade> Hey guys, is there any documentation on how to compile and install the entire U1 stack (e.g. sso, client, protocol, gui etc.) from source?
<kazade> I'm trying to get it running on Debian, I haven't had much luck so far
<kazade> I mean, I have everything compiled, but running from the directory moans about not having an AccessToken, and installing seems to put stuff in the wrong directory (e.g. /usr/etc/xdg/ubuntuone/..)
#ubuntuone 2012-09-16
<latif> how can I move ubuntuone floder to truecrypt?
#ubuntuone 2013-09-09
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Monday and happy Wonderful Weirdos Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-09-10
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Swap Ideas Day! :-D
<mazal> Hi everyone
<mazal> I have a folder in my Ubuntu one account that I want to remove
<mazal> Nothing google provides works to get the folder deleted
<mazal> Can Someone help please
#ubuntuone 2013-09-11
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Hot Cross Bun Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-09-12
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Video Games Day! :-D
<TonaM> Some one in español ???
<TonaM> Well english !! , why i can upload a folder , i want to upload an entire folder, instead a single file
<TonaM> Auto upload is fine ,....
<TonaM> But some times i want to upload an entire folder !! Thanks
<davmor2> TonaM: are you using Ubuntu?
<TonaM> Yes ubuntuone on android !! :)
<davmor2> karni: can you upload a folder on Android?
<karni> davmor2: No, you cannot.
<karni> You'd need to upload files one by one, sadly.
<davmor2> TonaM: ^ Sorry
<TonaM> Yes , with auto upload , but i want to upload a folder like if i add a single file !!!!
<karni> TonaM: If you're uploading pictures, you could try auto upload instead, and choose that single gallery.
<karni> TonaM: "like if I add a single file"?
<karni> TonaM: Are you trying to upload pictures?
<TonaM> davmor , :) yeah ... I will upload single files ....any way , hope they add that option !!!
<TonaM> Soon :) ....
<karni> TonaM: Sadly, we won't add any new features for the time being.
<TonaM> karni ok .... The service and app are awesome !!!!!
<TonaM> karni one more question !!!!
<karni> TonaM: Glad you like it :)
<karni> Sure
<TonaM> karni , i invite a friend , and i get 500 mib ?? Right ?????    How many friend can i invite ?????
<karni> davmor2: Do you know how referrals work?
<karni> Don't remember the details
<TonaM> karni , :(   ....... well i read the referal detaila on web site ....    Thanks !!!!!!
<karni> TonaM: wait a moment
<davmor2> TonaM, karni: Spread the word and get rewarded by inviting all your friends and family to Ubuntu One. For each person you refer both of you will get 500 MB extra storage if they sign up via this link:  So you share the link if your friend sign up with your code then you get the additional space
<karni> TonaM: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/how-much-free-storage-can-i-get/
<karni> TonaM: 40 people, total of 20GB
<karni> TonaM: Share with your friends!
<TonaM> davmor2 karni  , :) thank you two .... 40 people thats great !!!!
<karni> :) spread the love
<TonaM> Ok ok ..... I willl :)
<TonaM> Hey ... anyone in here want to try ubuntuone files ????? Hahahahahahahaha :) :) good day people and thanks !!!
#ubuntuone 2013-09-13
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday the 13th and happy Programmers' Day! :-D
<AlanBell> hi, I am having problems with ubuntuone-syncd using excessive CPU (like 98.6%)
<AlanBell> I don't use it for syncing stuff, but I have 250MB of stuff in the folder, already synced to the cloud
<AlanBell> I am running 13.10 saucy (yes, I know, I am testing it)
<AlanBell> how can I find out what that process is actually trying to achieve?
<AlanBell> ah, it appears to have stopped now, and tells me all files are synced, maybe it was recalculating a hash of everything
<dobey> AlanBell: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log should give more information about what exactly is going on. it was probably rehashing or something similar, indeed.
<AlanBell> thanks dobey
<Eimann> hi, are there any known performance issues with ubuntuone filehosting? I only get 15-35KB/sec from several ISPs, doesn't matter if in UK, DE or US
<Eimann> 2013-09-13 22:37:49 (19.4 KB/s) - `1Q5Yi3eVAzS2xn3Ex7Ix3n' saved [7063106/7063106] - sigh. what a bad performance
<Eimann> looks like only 91.189.89.205 is slow, if I use 91.189.89.212 manually via /etc/hosts I get 500-800KB/sec, still slow but better
<ralsina> Eimann: thanks for looking into this, sorry about responding so late, but I will pass it on!
<Eimann> thanks
#ubuntuone 2014-09-08
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Literacy Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-09-09
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Wonderful Weirdos Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-09-10
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Swap Ideas Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-09-11
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Make Your Bed Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-09-12
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Stand Up To Cancer Day! :-D
<popey> Happy birthday JamesTait
<JamesTait> popey, do I have to thank you in each channel? :-P
<popey> ☻
